# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Cостояние

## Кирр

Всем привет! В этой теме желающие могут писать о своём состоянии. Начну с себя:
Весна... пришло время для депрессии...

----------


## Инна

Мое состояние с недавнего времени улучшается. Не от хорошей жизни. Чувствую себя сильнее. Фраза "поверь в себя" обретает смысл.
Слышала, что весной увеличивается число самоубийц. Так как цветущая обстановка вокруг не соответствует тому, что в душе творится. Печально так... Но я верю, что мы справимся!!!!

----------


## riogo

тема перенесена

----------


## MATARIEL

Мне человек один помогает, которая рождена свободной...) Без нее туго бы пришлось...

----------


## Испорченная миром

Ну да весной тяжелее как-то становится...хотя у меня счас все еще более менее стабильно...поживем, увидим...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Весна...плохое время... подгоняю настроение, чтобы совсем уж не "раскисать" и хоть как-то ее пережить)

----------


## Коба

> Весна...плохое время...


 Угу. Слишком много света, глаза слепит.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Коба* много света? это ж наверное скорее к поздней весне относится, у нас к ее началу свет есть, но не в огромных количествах.

Какое-то не время года, а просто промежуточный период между зимой и летом, эта весна...
Осень бы. )

----------


## свобода

Состояние... трудно описать...

----------


## grey

состояние:вера в то что я всё смогу. а может это просто желание  :Smile:

----------


## Психоделика

болею..еще мозгоеп...м занимаюсь. но уже температура невысокая. сижу дома, сплю, компьютер...вроде будущее смутно начинает проглядывать. хотя хз лучше так будет или нет. все ранво уехать хочу, и неважно лучше так или нет. чтобы ничгео о нем не напоминало.

----------


## Кирр

Прыг под землю, скок на облако... Какая кайфовая погода... Нихрена не делаю, гуляю целый день, слушаю музыку, дышу воздухом... хочется пообщаться, но нет Инета дома...

----------


## Кирр

...случайно прочитал на форуме... от чего затрясло, задрожали руки и бросило в жар...

----------


## U.F.O.

настроение как никогда лучше))) положение как нигода поршивое))) чуствую што я ё#нулся))...  сижу и думаю почему в таком ацтойном положений я радуюсь жисни.....)))))

----------


## Агата

> Осень бы. )


 ну если только раннюю=) больше всего ненавижу раннюю весну и позднюю осень=)))

весна, осень... трудно

----------


## Агата

> настроение как никогда лучше))) положение как нигода поршивое))) чуствую што я ё#нулся))... сижу и думаю почему в таком ацтойном положений я радуюсь жисни.....)))))


 ты рулишь  :Big Grin:  наверно ты бухой, да? :wink: отчего же еще чел в твоем положении может радоваться жизни? :wink:

----------


## Кирр

> ты рулишь  наверно ты бухой, да? :wink: отчего же еще чел в твоем положении может радоваться жизни? :wink:


 А может быть он достигает духовного Просветления?   :Smile:  
Научи меня и других!   :Smile:  
Состояние отличное! Радостный... ааааа!!!!! Веснааааааа!!!!!!! Солнце!!!!! Тепло!!!!! Хорошо!!!!!!   :Smile:   ...прыг под землю, скок на облако... только одиноко...

----------


## U.F.O.

нет я не синий я послал на куй очередную бл#дь!!!)))))) ааааа!!!!!!! у мня особый нюх на эту группу людей!!!)))))))))) а если без пиз.. то хз чему я радуюсь.. проста мне за#бесь!!)))))) 
кирр хочеш такова састаяния как у мня??)) уйди в запой с друзьями)) на#бай какуюнить молодую гопоту)) выбей стекло у кокованить мерина(ток свалить лучше быстра :Wink: ))) сходи на гоп пати вебери се там дувушку и переспи с ней)) стерельни у неё уйн ацки)) поздравь её с 8 марта как нить так по особенному)) и в тот же день узнай што ана очередная бл##############дь!!!!!!!!))))) потом сиди и радуйся жисни как я))))

4:45| З.Ы. кроче другими словами береш и делаеш то што хочеш)) кроме седения за кампом))

----------


## alonely

> _________________
> 5 дней.....


 ???

----------


## U.F.O.

до ДР....)

----------


## alonely

А я думала до конца света.  :?

----------


## MATARIEL

*U.F.O.*, поздравляю...)

----------


## U.F.O.

*MATARIEL*
заранее не поздравляют...)))) но пасибки!=))

*alonely*
прости што разачеровал..)

----------


## alonely

*U.F.O.*


Любишь Дни Рождения?

----------


## U.F.O.

да) особенно сваи)

----------


## alonely

> особенно сваи)


  :shock:  :? а у тебя их много???

----------


## U.F.O.

эт плохо?) насколько плохо?))

----------


## U.F.O.

пака немнога... тока 18 ))

----------


## MATARIEL

А я уже 3 года дни рождения свои не праздную...

----------


## alonely

*U.F.O.*
 18 Дней Рождения???? Афигеть. Первый раз вижу такое. У меня вот всего одно.

----------


## U.F.O.

*alonely*
а прикинь через 5 дней 19 уже будет!!!!))))

----------


## MATARIEL

*U.F.O.*, а мне через месяц тока 18 будет...)

----------


## U.F.O.

терь нада будет кричать не - "мусара с#ки", а - "рестаран с кухняй"))) везуха 18 лет - дата.. 20 лет - дата... а 19 - хз чёта так между делом...)))

----------


## MATARIEL

*U.F.O.*, эт почему же...? 19 такое же как и 18 и 20 и тд... а если так не нравится 19, то доживи до 80)))))

----------


## Агата

> доживи до 80)))))


 у боже, что за ужасти ты говоришь, *MATARIEL*!  :Big Grin:  эт же совсем рассудком двинуться можно - жить аж 80 лет!!!!! :shock:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Почему?? Я бы и до 100 лет прожил, у меня просто интерес, что там будет дальше в жизни?? Будет ли третья мировая?? Как проживут мои друзья?? Станет ли сборная россии по футболу чемпионом мира??

----------


## alonely

*Волк-Одиночка*

Третья будет.
Россия победит.
Друзья не вечны.
Дальше пустота...

----------


## MATARIEL

> у боже, что за ужасти ты говоришь, MATARIEL! эт же совсем рассудком двинуться можно - жить аж 80 лет!!!!!


 Просто желал ему долгой жизни... вот и все)))) А сам бы не хотел стока жить....

----------


## alonely

> Просто желал ему долгой жизни... вот и все)))) А сам бы не хотел стока жить....


 Желай того, что хочешь, чтобы пожелали тебе... так нечестно   :Frown:

----------


## MATARIEL

> Желай того, что хочешь, чтобы пожелали тебе... так нечестно


 Ну не скажу же я ему: "сдохни щас!!!"  :lol:

----------


## alonely

*MATARIEL*
мне скажи ).

----------


## Агата

> Третья будет.


 не... ну то есть будет, но с иноплонетяшками какими нибудь  :Big Grin:   и тогда Земле кердец :shock:




> Россия победит.


 аххаха! да никогда!  :Big Grin:    (я патриотка, если че.  :Big Grin:  )




> Как проживут мои друзья??


 вот это действительно очень интересно... но я бы предпочла наблюдать за ними с небес, и если бы это было возсможно, помогать во всяких там трудностях




> там будет дальше в жизни??


 


> Дальше пустота...


 а дальше в жизни будет жизнь, жизнь и снова жизнь... она вечна...

----------


## MATARIEL

*alonely*, скажу "ЖИВИ!!!" ))))

----------


## Агата

ненене! дамы и господа! все мы будем жить! и до старости виснуть на этом форуме!  :Big Grin:  а потом его занесут в книгу рекордов, как самый долгодействующий и дружный форум!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

> Ну не скажу же я ему: "сдохни щас!!!"


 и никто никому такого не скажет!  :Big Grin:  аминь!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> я бы предпочла наблюдать за ними с небес, и если бы это было возсможно, помогать во всяких там трудностях


 Вот это действительно было бы круто, стать ангелом-хранителем!!

----------


## Агата

> Вот это действительно было бы круто, стать ангелом-хранителем!!


 да...*мечтательно закатывает глаза* всегда подсказывать, помогать, оберегать.... и при этом ты действительно сможешь лишь помогать и не сможешь вредить человеку, как это при жизни было :roll:  тока вряд ли самоубийц принимают в ангелы - хранители=)))

----------


## MATARIEL

принимаю-принимаю....)))

----------


## AI_Madness

Состояние - апатия, причем полная и ко всему.  Достала бессоница.   :Frown:

----------


## Агата

Состояние - депрррррррррррррррррр. 
ПысЫ. жду бана :twisted:

----------


## U.F.O.

жудчайший сушняк.. утсласть.. голова трескаеца от боли.. а веть мне ищё на приктику как та ити нада...)))))))))  алкаголь-зло!!!)))

----------


## MATARIEL

Пашел катаца... мож немного развеюсь...)
*Агата*, а те та бан зачем?????

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

весна=депрессия.и ниипет)

----------


## Агата

> Пашел катаца...


 на чем??? 



> Агата, а те та бан зачем?????


 ну как же? Дракон ведь обещал... :wink: 

холодно мну...

----------


## Beata

Состояние. Такое же вечно туманно-пьяное. Ни одна пора года ничего не меняет. Весна-осень-лето-зима. Какая разница какой свет за окном? Ясный, мутный, лунный или темень, что глаз выколи. На сердце-то всегда мрачно, что заглядывать туда перестаешь.

Состояние. А к черту все! )

----------


## Агата

хочу заставить себя работать!

----------


## MATARIEL

> на чем???


 на веле...



> ну как же? Дракон ведь обещал...


 нибоись....))) все будет оки...)

у нас дождик шел небольшой.....

----------


## Агата

> Цитата:
> ну как же? Дракон ведь обещал...
> 
> нибоись....))) все будет оки...)


 да я не переживаю по этому поводу, ну просто это реально беспредел уже...

----------


## Кирр

...надо просыпаться... Проснись!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  
Растворение с ночью...

----------


## U.F.O.

жутко весенние настроение!!))) боюсь лишусь фсех контактов в асе..)))))))

----------


## Кирр

Эх, как хочется сейчас забраться этаж на 17... везде замки... теперь всё на замках... сегодня 13 марта... время летит... тоска...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

на улице дождь, но почему-то даже он не улучшает настрой, уже пару дней не уходит мысль, что было бы хорошо исчезнуть вместе с дождем, просто исчезнуть...

----------


## Агата

господи я слушаю тату.... нет, вы представляете до какой степени надо свихнуться, чтобы опять начать их слушать.... сижу и рыдаю под них.... мляяяяяяяяяяяяя как же херово..... где свобода? :cry:

----------


## MATARIEL

Второй день дождь льет..., что то он не к добру льет...

----------


## Агата

дождь это хорошо... хочу дождь

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

*NamelessChild*
вай как круто!!!!!!*пробила головой потолок от щасссья!* спасиб!!! все! я побежала прыгать по лужам !!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Психоделика

*Nameless Child*
как ты это сделала? седня весь еднь дождик идет :shock:  :lol: 

состояние п.и.з.д.е.ц.
организм решил что ему кушать не надо и уисленно пытается меня от этого времяпрепровождения отучить.
с трудом сдерживаю тошноту когда кушаю раз в день. чтобы что-то осталось во мне из еды. после гриппа и во время такое было. хз с чего
повышенная агрессия. убить кого-то...
пипец

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Alexx

...клуб любителей дождя...  :Smile:  ...да... может быть однажды я сам стану дождём... ночным дождиком... состояние -2... хочу гулять и есть...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Даже у меня в области немного дождика было, но теперь уже снова снег, метель. А хочется дождя, люблю дождь!!

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

Это грызущее волнение не покидает меня уже 3 день....

----------


## Freezer2007

Просто всё заубало  :Frown:  =>  :x  =>  :evil:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Кричу... будем считать, что избавляюсь так от эмоций лишних...

----------


## Сибиряк

Сильная эндогенная депрессия на фоне неразделенной любви.

Психиатр посоветовал мне устроиться на работу лесорубом.Я набрал в поисковике "фрязино лесоповал" и получил результат :репортаж о походах по подмосковью за весну 2003года.
По одному маршруту(Фрязино-товарная-река лашутка-Правда) я и собираюсь сходить.Сегодня ходил на разветку до Лашутки.

----------


## MATARIEL

Когда после долгого напряжения вдруг отпускает... и так все бурлит внутри.... как будто грудь вот-вот разорвет....

----------


## Alexx

> Кричу... будем считать, что избавляюсь так от эмоций лишних...


 ...это классная практика... прямо в квартире кричишь?... Я тоже люблю покричать... навести ужаса на соседей (бедные...)...   :Smile:  

Состояние... я ли это? Может это не тот я, который другой, который... а я другой я, вовсе не тот самый... Ночь... эх! Ночь и дождь... что ещё надо для счастья... любовь к выходу за грань...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Alexx* нет, не в квартире, , да и вообще далеко от домомв, если уж чем и могу мешать соседям, то может иногда музыкой, а так - пусть живут себе спокойно.
зато помогает практика как оказалось, хотя бы немного.

----------


## Alexx

> *Alexx* 
> зато помогает практика как оказалось, хотя бы немного.


 Это реально помагает... надо больше раскрепощаться и иногда безумствовать... Let's go! Ааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!! ааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! аааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! уууууууууууууууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Evrybady!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :twisted:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Alexx* тогда точно кто-нибудь в психушку сдаст)

----------


## Alexx

> *Alexx* тогда точно кто-нибудь в психушку сдаст)


 Знаешь, я иногда удивляюсь терпению окружающих меня... мои соседи и домашние! У вас есть повод для остановки Ваших мыслей и выхода за пределы ума...   :Smile:  
...иногда прикольно ловить на себе очумелые взгляды соседей, когда выхожу из подъезда... такой мальчик-одуванчик скромный...   :Big Grin: 
...ой, тут проходят такие дамы... так хочется.. то есть имею ввиду пообщаться с ними...   :Big Grin:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Alexx* я больше не предпочитаю сходить с ума специально, очумелые взгляды - может и интересно наблюдать, но это пока везет.

----------


## Alexx

...*Spirit_of_autumn*
...это твой выбор... А раньше сходил с ума специально?..  Ну, я же не изверг какой... я чувствую грань...  :Smile:  Как сделать жизнь ярче? Почему всё должно быть строго по шаблону?! ..выход за грань... Состояние... хочется выйти за пределы... мне тесно... ааааааааааааааааааааафыжвдлаофжыдвало!!!!! :arrow:  :arrow:  :!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Alexx* не то чтобы сходила с ума, просто вот слишком уж свои эмоции напоказ выставляла, и действовала тоже наверное не совсем обдуманно.
по шаблону ничто не должно быть, это да. ) кричи, кричи....я уже накричалась вчера ^^

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

гружусь под органную музыку!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

пахнет медом... носу щекотно...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

пытаюсь держать себя в лапках, чтобы окончательно не провалиться в депрессию...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> Просто всё заубало  =>  :x  =>  :evil:


 +1

----------


## Alexx

...it's O.K... отличная ночь была...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

сейчас я должна волноваться и чуть ль не лезть на стенку от нервов, но ничего... непроходимое спокойствие...абсолютное...а вокруг ото всех волнение и волнение. странно это..

----------


## Frau Finsternis

совершенно обычное состояние...только немножко так...в животе как будто бабочки щекотят крылышками...при мысли, что завтра уеду...

----------


## Агата

СВИХНУЛАСЬ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ЙА - БЕЗУМНЫЙ ФАНАТКО!"!!!!!!!!!ЭМОЦИИ ПРУТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, держись))))))
*Spirit_of_autumn*, а у тебя все получится... ты же сама это знаешь)))

А вот у меня плохие предчувствия... даже толком не знаю из за чего.. но чувствую что то будет...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*MATARIEL* я тоже это знаю, главное чтобы судьба это тоже знала, а то получатся разногласия. А если-таки нет...что ж, надеюсь рядом не будет острых предметов, я то я буду мягко говоря на эмоциях.^^

----------


## MATARIEL

*Spirit_of_autumn*, вот только острые предметы пожалуста подальше убери...)))) А с судьбой наверное можно найти компромис... хотя я предпочитаю не прогинаться под нее)))

----------


## Психоделика

хреново..голова болит. недосып хронический..с учбеой траблы..со всем траблы куда не кинь вообще

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

такое состояние, толи смеятся, толи плакать, потому что племянник родился, вроде бы это хорошо, но это дополнительные проблемы.

----------


## MATARIEL

спаааааать.....спаааааать.....но низя...

----------


## Slipknot

неуверенность. писсимизм. в животе все скручивает от непонятного стараха. разочарование. мерзкое солнце. мерзкий снег который выпал, когда его уже давно не ждешь. кругом все радуются. это разрдражает. хочется зарыться в ямку и сдохнуть. от голода холода и грязи.

----------


## Freezer2007

Ничего не хочу, мож только стать растением, стоишь себе и ничего не делаешь, не чуствуешь, а потом просто перестаёшь существовать.

----------


## Вейяр

нОЧЬЮ начал часто просыпаться, в среднем время сна сократилось на два часа, это из десяти, состояние пофуизма, даже незначительные вещи напрягают, беспокойство есть только не по происходящему вот

----------


## Агата

как то не так....

----------


## WICKED

чуствую себя старым

----------


## Агата

agressiONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!! :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## TUSKA

я в глубочайшей,ужаснейшей депрессии,обессиливающей,давящей,я себя ненавижу...
Если бы не дети,я бы...согласна на любой способ.
Но,стоя на подоконнике,на самом-самом краешке,представила,как мои сыночки год за годом едят пюрешку из банки,потому что муж не умеет готовить и ходят в мокрых штанах,потому что муж не умеет садить на горшок...призадумалась.Слезла.Покурила.Потом и легче стало.
Но всё равно-очень,очень мерзко от себя самой...Так тяжело мне ещё никогда не было. :evil:

----------


## огрызок тепла

я в ярости.тихая такая злость...злость на тех,кто ходит по головам, на тех, кто не способен принять чужое мнение и считает возможным унижать тех, чей соц.статус ниже. я все потеряла.  давно уже. у меня ничего не было, кроме работы. а теперь и работу отнимают. я уже ни в чем смысла не вижу, я устала, не могу я так больше. и никого рядом. всем  наплевать. вот душу вкладываешь во что-то, преподносишь себя на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой, а тебя в грязь втаптывают. каждый раз. говорят тебе какие-то гадости и бьют, когда пытаешься огрызаться.бьют не физически, а морально. я себя ударить никакой твари не дам  больше.

----------


## свобода

никакого состояния нет... видимо утро...

----------


## MATARIEL

спал много... но все равно сильно хочется...

----------


## U.F.O.

практика закончлась... мой моск жестока изнасилован....))

----------


## Агата

до земли 300 метров - сейчас будет позно!!!!!!!!!!!


Тусечка, держись... это наверно очень банально(то, что я говорю сейчас тебе), но я просто не знаю, что еще можно тебе сейчас сказать....

----------


## MATARIEL

> Тусечка, держись... это наверно очень банально(то, что я говорю сейчас тебе), но я просто не знаю, что еще можно тебе сейчас сказать....


 Поддерживаю!!!... надо тока переждать...

Какие 300 метров???...

----------


## Агата

> Какие 300 метров???...


 
 ну когда с парашютом прыгаешь, и когда до земли остается метров 300 надо бы парашют открывать...

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ты прыгала...??? круууууто))))

----------


## Агата

> Агата, ты прыгала...??? круууууто))))


 ты что????????? я ж тебе говорила что прыгала!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, да я помню... а "ты прыгала???" - это что то типа... "Оооо...крууууто!!!"...)))))

----------


## Агата

мля... что то грузануто стало=(

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, из за моего "вдохновения", пепла и огня... однозначно)))
Но если я не прав, то говори что не так...)

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, ты не прав  :Big Grin:  ... однозначно)))

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, тогда что же...?

----------


## Агата

устала наверно...........................................  ..............................
200 метров до земли.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, тогда иди поспи)))...

----------


## Агата

точно! и разобьюсь во сне - будет совсем не больно!  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, но только во сне)))))

----------


## Агата

вино и гашиш и стамбул и париж....
гон.... тупой гон в моей башке... в ней все пусто... все не имеет значения... все далеко и гулко....словно накурено и дым не дает ничего чувствовать... и просто больше нельзя это все осозновать... почему я вообще могу думать ... зачем это нужно? глупые , заразные мысли лезут своими слизскими щупальцами в мои дряхлую  головешку, но везде дым и не возможно что либо понять изза слизи и дыма...

ты думала, что у тебя есть друзья, любимые? ты думала, что проверила их, испытала. подвергла таким мучениям и можешь быть уверена в них? наивно . глупо. ты думала, ты не пешка в этой игре. дерзко. и снова наивно. забудь всех, кто был для тебя близок. ты игралась людьми, тепрь судьба поиграется тобой. и ты нек имеешь права на чувства, не имеешь права на боль, не имеешь права на слезы. ты должна лишь терпеть, молча, не издавая ни звука. и не вздумай скулить! как же я тебя ненавижу....

----------


## MATARIEL

Только что написала...?
Я тоже порой разговариваю с собой от третьего лица...) и тебя я понимаю...

----------


## Агата

> Я тоже порой разговариваю с собой от третьего лица...)


  :lol: 



> и тебя я понимаю...


 ...

----------


## U.F.O.

чуствую ся эмо - оващем....)

----------


## Агата

> Только что написала...?


 это к чему вопрос?=)
ага, во сне писала....

----------


## MATARIEL

> это к чему вопрос?=)
> ага, во сне писала....


 Да просто так спросил...)

----------


## Slipknot

*U.F.O.*
это типа овощь, который не хочет что бы его съели? ) да ладно) я поняла истинный смыл..)но так прикольнее.. лежит овощь..трясется..ему страшно... вот..сущность овоща.. =))
-мое состояние. хм. Пох на все. все не люблю. все заколебало) вобщем . как обычно. а вообще чуть чуть преподнятое настроение. потому что я все таки люблю человека. и это не может не радовать. ).. хотя-чего радоваться? мне не горячо не холодно.. да..
всетаки Поху""м самое лучше состояние.. приди ко мне... Мой милый Пох.. я жду тебя. *вздохнула, облакотилась на спинку стула,закрыла глаза, и замычала в призывающих тонах*... 
черт.

----------


## U.F.O.

хы) сделаю вид што опутила... и буду малчать как чмо, тфу тоесть эмо)) +1))

----------


## Slipknot

*U.F.O.*
эээ) ты что.. нивкоем разе. Ты хороший) я так с тобой не поступлю)).. я просто как всегда, впала в прострационные рассуждения... ты не обращай внимание.. Я и Астрал-две вещи не разделимые..я в нем все время нахожусь, и часто несу бред) не понятный остальным)

----------


## U.F.O.

мы фсе люди..)) фроде как.. фсе шуткать и флудить любим..)))

----------


## Агата

как то тупо и не  понятно

----------


## Агата

"полные ботинки одиночества"

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Вчера приперся казел из военокмата и вручил мне повестку под роспись. Блин, еще одна проблема.

----------


## Freezer2007

*Волк-Одиночка*
Готовишь берцы?

----------


## WICKED

> Вчера приперся казел из военокмата и вручил мне повестку под роспись. Блин, еще одна проблема.


 вот это ещё то поподалово....что будешь делать???

----------


## U.F.O.

вот мня так же на#ебали в прошлом году.. девушка симпатичная.. я уж падумал, што савсем спился.. дал дом. адрес камута по синьки и сам забыл..)) аказалась повестка в военкамат... хитрые сцуки...)))

----------


## Агата

> Вчера приперся казел из военокмата и вручил мне повестку под роспись. Блин, еще одна проблема.


 давай разрабатывай гениально зверский план, как от этой проблемы будешь избавляться, а то совсем не охота чтобы нас тут таким образом поубавилось :roll:

----------


## Агата

такое состояние что на меня упало невидимое стотонное одеяло и вот все давит... давит... давит к земле

----------


## Психоделика

разочаровалась в человеке..это нормально..как и то что надо жить по трафарету а елси ты хочшеь быть собой получай косые взгляды

----------


## Агата

> елси ты хочшеь быть собой получай косые взгляды


 и смейся им в лицо! пока они не сдохнут от злобы и раздражения, что вызовет твой смех!!!YYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Slipknot

Лучший друг. я про него даже тему на форему создавала.. (Уже забыл свое желание умереть.. 
что-то.
день рождение лучшего друга. Поехали они бухать на дачу. А я нет. Потому что -ПРотивно. Противно когда вокруг бухающее стадо, которое не умеет пить культурно. Нет бы-сесть, выпивая, поиграть во что нибудь, да хоть в преферанс.. но нет.. они будут нажираться, потом будут блевать. А завтра все только и будут вспоминать-кто как себя по пъяне вел, кто к кому пристовал. 
Состояние-Удрученное. Обида есть. Ещё неприязнь. ПРотивно. Некрасиво. Недостойно. Глупо. Унижающе. Убого... И все это внутри у меня. Фу. замечательный набор.
*Волк-Одиночка*
К слову об армии-у меня знакомый в итоге просто съехал с квартиры, в какую то деревню, в получаса езды от Москвы. Тоже-от армии откашивает. Вроде и до москвы-езды на автобусе пол часа, а вроде и из военкома найти никто не может.

----------


## NORDmen

шас в армии всего год служить. чего бояться тем более после окончания ВУЗа? понимаю, когда не поступил в ВУЗ или вылетел и тебя загребают сразу и потом как вернешься уже фиг поступишь.

шас разрешают пользоваться телефонами и т.п., знакомые в армии постоянно в аське висят.

----------


## Агата

*NORDmen*
а ты служил?

----------


## Психоделика

> ротивно когда вокруг бухающее стадо, которое не умеет пить культурно. Нет бы-сесть, выпивая, поиграть во что нибудь, да хоть в преферанс.. но нет.. они будут нажираться, потом будут блевать. А завтра все только и будут вспоминать-кто как себя по пъяне вел, кто к кому пристовал.


 мда..овистину не понимаю таких людей которые пьют не просто lzk поднятия настроения а чтобы в слюни и превращаться в блюющие тела..тупо не понимаю

----------


## Slipknot

*NORDmen*
все равно-не приятно. темболее когда уже думаешь основаться, нормально работаешь. и тому подобное. и тут бум-в армию.
*Психоделика*
именно.аналогично-не понимаю. зачем. ?.. противно.

----------


## Агата

> Цитата:
> ротивно когда вокруг бухающее стадо, которое не умеет пить культурно. Нет бы-сесть, выпивая, поиграть во что нибудь, да хоть в преферанс.. но нет.. они будут нажираться, потом будут блевать. А завтра все только и будут вспоминать-кто как себя по пъяне вел, кто к кому пристовал.
> 
> мда..овистину не понимаю таких людей которые пьют не просто lzk поднятия настроения а чтобы в слюни и превращаться в блюющие тела..тупо не понимаю


 а у меня было такое время, когда пила лишь бы чтоб упиться, забыться. правда потом мне все лечили, что я делалва и что говорила, но мне как то на них на всех было пох. я просто тупо шла и снова напивалась. потом кто то мне  шепнул, что если чел выпьет 1, 5 литра водки в течении часа, отъедет на тот свет. ну я ж не упустила возможности проверить  :Big Grin:   :?  выпила на пустой желудок где то пол литра за 40 - 60 минут, потом  уже все стало ... ну потом меня нашли и начали не давать пить, а потм мало че помню.какие то люди, слезы, вода, вода, сугробы, снег, дышать, не чувствовать, обрывки фраз, вели, а точнее несли , домой, сердце то бешенно колотится, то выпадаю из реальности, дом, лестница, пошли к соседу, зеркало, мое отражение, ужас...., дом, мама, плевать, кровать, пустота...........
утро.
несколько дней без еды, потом церукал, какая то херь.
выжила, сука.

но знаете, что ? в пока я была накиданная, я не чувствовала боли. точнее я не помню, что я ее чувствовала. это  лучшее время.
только жаль что столько людей за меня переполошились.

потом еще несколько раз сильно накидывалась, пока не вырвалась из депры.
ща уже где то больше полгода не пью вообще. но все же порой очень хочется. просто чтоб не помнить боли.

а вообще, уж если пить то пить что нибудь дейтвительно стоящее, что можно посмаковать и оценить
а водка - это что б заливаться, топить себя

----------


## WICKED

да...я вот тоже не понимаю тех кто конкретно любят пить...понимаю если бы ты выпил и навсегда боль пропала и всё...но это же не так..только своё здоровье губить

----------


## Агата

когда ты постоянно пьешь, когда, скажем так, постоянно опьянен, не помнишь боли.
 рассуждайте как хотите. это ваше мнение.   :Smile:  что бы понять алкоголиков, нужно встать на их место, или хотя бы представить себя на нем. вот также кто то не понимает, зачем бивать себя=)))
а мне просто однажды стало интересно , почему моя мама пила, вот я и решила на себе испытать, а плюс еще депр  - вот и узнала.

----------


## Агата

запирайте окна, запирайте двери...
плачет тишина - я слышу каждую звезду, 
мы идем с ума, ломая двери в темноту
и ишина....
НОЧЬ И ТИШИНА !!!!!Я СЛЫШУ КАЖДУЮ ЗВЕЗДУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Легко! ЛЕГКО....

----------


## Агата

Там внизу твоя могила, до свиданья, милый.... БЫВАЙ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Агата

Отличная ночь для смерти и зла....

----------


## Габо

> Вчера приперся казел из военокмата и вручил мне повестку под роспись. Блин, еще одна проблема.


 Максимум, что тебе грозит из-за неявки по обычной повестке - административный штраф 500 рублей. Уголовная ответственность наступает только из-за неявки по повестке "с вещами", т.е. когда призывная комиссия уже вынесла решение о твоём призыве.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Габо*, денег то у меня не вагон, каждые 10р стараюсь экономить, придется все таки наведаться к ним в гости.

----------


## MATARIEL

Мммм...10р. ))) каждый день по 2 таких десятки приходиться отдавать..(

----------


## TUSKA

А я всегда напиваюсь,когда мне плохо.Печень посажена к херям  несколькими попытками с таблеток,поэтому мне-хлоп чуть-чуть и я уже хорошая.да,боли нет,нет стыда,нет рамок,нет страха,нет проблем.И я люблю себя.
только выгляжу,как чмо.
Я приветствую алкоголь,как способ убийства собственного "Я" на время...Но зависеть от него очень боюсь,а всё к этому идёт.
Напиваться надо в одиночестве и в одиночестве же трезветь.
Нет,напиваться надо с парнем,чтобы успеть до полного отруба без комплексов заняться сексом.А потом-пусть убирается,мучаться животом и печенью лучше в тихомолку.

----------


## TUSKA

состояние-светлая,спокойная грусть.Я сейчас могу отпустить тех,кто мне дорог,лететь собственным путём.
Ты слышишь?Лети,Солнышко не моё,лети туда,где тебя будут любить те,кого любишь ты.А мне...сладкие воспоминания

----------


## Психоделика

*2 Агата*
у меня так одно время была с закидонами. счас правда данво не закидывалась, недели 3, месяц...
а так...особенно нравился бронх. состояние детства, иллюзия, которая приятна пока она есть, нет мыслей, 
а пить и напивтаься ни разу не было. у меня как аллергия подсознательная на это. отец пил сильно. я даже пьяных на улице шарахаюсь  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Агата

*Психоделика*, а мне запои мамы не отбили желания упиваться=) :roll: 

блин, сегодня три тупые блондинки у нас на паре
 обсуждали тему алкоголиков... ТУПИЦЫ!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: такую ахинею несли! :evil: ненавижу таких однобоких людей! :evil: 

состояние: башка болииииииииииииииитт и боль невыносимааааааааааа, башка болит так сильнооооооо....

----------


## ER

не, вот запои моих родаков у меня отбили всякое желание пить... Прикиньте как весело постоянно маму от отца защищать, шобы он её не прибил... Кстати, сеструха моя тоже не пьёт, она тоже в детстве на их пьянство насмотрелась...

----------


## Агата

> Прикиньте как весело постоянно маму от отца защищать, шобы он её не прибил...


 да... представляю, даже знаю. только мой родной отец никогда на нее руки не поднимал. всякие побои уже посли его смерти начались...
фу, бляд*, гребанное детство вспомнилось :evil: 

состояние: как же я хочу к отцу...........мы обязательно встретимся....

----------


## ER

> фу, бляд*, гребанное детство вспомнилось


 Да, спасибо вам, родители, за весёлое детство, кроме ваших пьянок и нечего вспомнить...

Состояние: Вспомнила 14-ое др... Как я ждала этого дня! Но вот папа нажрался в день моего рождения... Скотина, ненавижу!
Хочу сдохнуть... Кстати, я ж живу рядом с жд переездом, если что...

----------


## Агата

> Да, спасибо вам, родители, за весёлое детство, кроме ваших пьянок и нечего вспомнить...


 а я не виню свою маму за мое "детство"... какой бы плохой матерью она ни была, она всегда желала для меня и брата только лучшего....
*ER*, и ты не вини....=)

состояние: пора валить с нета=))))

----------


## ER

Состояние: надо бы прогуляться, что ли...

----------


## Slipknot

кратко:мне тошно.

----------


## Агата

> кратко:мне тошно.


 прими что нибудь рвотное - полегчает.... может быть....

----------


## Slipknot

) я не в том смысле что тошнит физически. тошно-на душе. ) 
*ER*
главное ты их ошибок не повторяй. считай тогда-что ты Очень сильный человек. Хотя так и есть. Ибо иначе бы .. ) ну понимаешь. молодец. ты сильная. это есть немаловажный фактор для будущего.

----------


## Агата

> ) я не в том смысле что тошнит физически. тошно-на душе. )


 я поняла=) я имела ввиду прими рвотное для души=))) если канеш знаешь такое :roll:

----------


## alonely

> ER писал(а):
> Прикиньте как весело постоянно маму от отца защищать, шобы он её не прибил...


 У меня почему-то всегда наоборот было...
Когда папа пьяный заявлялся домой, летало всё что можно.
Помню горы соли, сахара и всяких приправ на кухне... перебитая посуда.
Я шла убирать. А на следующее утро папа так мило-мило говорил, что совсем ничего не помнит.

Это одна из причин почему я не люблю праздники.
Новый год у нас всегда начинается одинаково.
Папа в полубессознательном состоянии допивает запасы спирта, разбивая пустые бутылки. Мама плачет в обнимку со мной, в который раз говоря о разводе, но...

----------


## Slipknot

*Агата*
извини) значит я тебя не так поняла) ..Сейчас уже поняла.) у меня свое рвотное для души. сегодня иду в спорт зал. ) Вот там и Оторвусь по полной программе. 
*alonely*
и у тебя такие проблемы?... почему Россия такая? почему у нас так. Вернее все понятно почему. =( 
хорошо только одно-что вы *alonely*, так же как и *ER* остаетесь верными себе, не уподобляетесь близким (как ни грустно это звучит, вы не обижайтесь).. и что вы понимаете последствия,и себя так не ведёте. .. Хотя все мы ради родных готовы на все, жаль только, что порой.. а у кого тои часто, родные так вот  себя изводят.=( себя и своих любимых.

----------


## ER

Ой, да я тоже НГ нелюблю...

*Slipknot*, спасибо, конечно, за такие лестные слова, но я не сильный, а наоборот, слабый человек. Плохо, когда сама не умеешь защищаться. А защитить некому, все обижают... Ладно, хватит нюней..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slipknot

*ER*
Нюней конечно хватит. Но факт есть в том-что слабый человек бы сам давно сорвался. сила бывает разной. и есть такая сила-как у тебя. Может тебя и "обижают" как ты выразилась, но при этом ты противостоишь окружающей действительности. Ты же жива? Ты же трезва?. Вот в чем заключается твоя личная сила. )
права. хватит нюней. этот разговор можно страниц на сто растянуть-и говорить одно и тоже) только разными словами =) ты себя не принижай. ) и не более того. )

----------


## TUSKA

Состояние-истеричноооое!!!
Истеричные слёзы вперемежку с истеричным смехом!!!
но я держу себя в руках,хотя мне так поорать хочется.Детям нужна спокойная мама.
Всё,что я делаю и не делаю-для детей...
А ещё вопросы.Зачем,почему,почему я?

----------


## alonely

*Slipknot*
Я часто пью, но меня алкоголь не пробивает... 
Поэтому, становится еще хуже. 
А так моя участь лишь убирать остатки от погромов ).

----------


## ER

*Slipknot* -   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Slipknot

*TUSKA*
 :cry: 
главное что держете себя. хотя( я поражась-как вы держетесь.. вернее сдерживаетесь.. столько времени. .. =(
наверно-мать-это наверно...да..вы мама.. быть мамой.. отвественность.. 
*alonely*
лучше не пей... ничего хорошего. темболее если уж на то пошло-пить ради облегчения. это ещё ладно.. но пить  и снова разочарововаться и мучится( это же бессмысленно.

----------


## MATARIEL

*TUSKA*, ты отличная мама!...уж я то в них что то понимаю=) тебе просто надо отдохнуть от всей суеты... сделай перерыв))))

----------


## MATARIEL

> А на следующее утро папа так мило-мило говорил, что совсем ничего не помнит.


 В точь-точь как у меня....) надо просто забить на это... у меня почти доходило дела до драк... но мне его жалко было, ведь ненароком в порыве гнева че нить натворить могу... маму жалко было... хотя она и срывала всю злобу на мне, но все таки она мать... по крайне мере старалась быть...)

----------


## alonely

Самое ужасное, что я всегда хотела, чтобы они развелись. При чем я бы предпочла остаться ни с кем, но кто бы меня спросил.

----------


## MATARIEL

*alonely*, а они не развелись еще?... у меня уже давно, правда это освобождает только от обязанностей, но та атмосфера будет царить долго...

----------


## alonely

*MATARIEL*
Нет и я еще с ними, что совсем невыносимо. 
К тому же 6 лет назад, еще сестренка появилась... этого я вообще понять не могла. Потом мне мама объяснила... Ей надо было кормить. Вот и все.

----------


## Агата

пипец... вот я анализирую наши семьи.. и становится очень страшно от того, что возникает вопрос - "а стоит ли суицидникам рожать детей?"давно уже им мучаюсь.
у меня вообще родители заключили брак, потому что мама братом уже беременна была=\

----------


## Агата

я сейчас просто тупо сижу... и ... внутри какая то раздирающая пустота... просто хочется кинуться куда то, найти свое спасение... но некуда кидаться! не к кому! не зачем!мммммммммммммм.... мое тело - стиральная машина, а моя душа вращается в этой машине, только стенки барабана машинки усыпаны шипами и крутится он медленно-медленно, старательно вырезая устья кровавых рек на моей душе........
как же хочется сбежать... бежать... бежать без оглядки....

----------


## alonely

> "а стоит ли суицидникам рожать детей?"


 Я боюсь. Я просто не хочу, чтобы мои дети мучались.. к тому же эта наследственность с су - наклонностями. Мне совсем не верится в светлое и хорошее. 

состояние: Очень холодно.

----------


## Агата

> Я боюсь. Я просто не хочу, чтобы мои дети мучались.. к тому же эта наследственность с су - наклонностями. Мне совсем не верится в светлое и хорошее.


 *тяжелый - тяжелый вздох в перемешку с соплями, слезами и кровью*

----------


## Azazello

Я хочу сдохнуть...

----------


## Агата

> Я хочу сдохнуть...


  :cry: 
ну хоти. тока не умирай=(

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Кафеное у меня состояние, тока я сдохнуть не хочу... даж не знаю почему.

----------


## alonely

А что хочешь?

Второй час подряд кажется, что вибрирует телефон...

----------


## ER

А мне хорошо.... даже страшно от того, что хорошо....

----------


## Freezer2007

хреновое
 :Frown:  странная штука время, когдато я хотел побыстрей повзраслеть и школу закончить, теперь я хочу вернутся на года 4 назад и всё исправить, но это уже просто нереально.

----------


## TUSKA

> а стоит ли суицидникам рожать детей?"давно уже им мучаюсь.


 то очень,очень сложный вопрос...поверь,я-то им как мучаюсь!
У меня брак по расчёту-я детей никогда в жизни не хотела.Но вышла замуж "в Москву" в обмен на рождение ребёнка(хех,а я мужу-двух!молоцца какая)
Склонность к Су и правда передаётся по наследству-у меня бабушка самоубийца.
А дети...я не представляю теперь себя без них.
Буду просто жить,решать проблемы по мере их наступления и будь,что будет.От судьбы не убежишь...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Странное состояние, не знаю, толи плакать, толи смеятся. Ходил в военкомат, 4 мая на медкомиссию. Но, поговорив с военным врачем, он мне сказал, что есть шанс получить отсрочку от армии на пол года из за перелома ноги. Буду надеятсяя на лучшее.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

Иногда осознание чего-либо приходит слишком поздно, наверное разум специально тормозит, защищая от возможных негативных эмоций.... какое-то непонятное состояние %(

----------


## Агата

мне теперь не страшно... мне уже не больно... все не так уж важно..

----------


## MATARIEL

Недавно ходил к морю... как там красиво..)
Был вечер, солнце село, но облака еще были прозрачно-синими... горизонт слился с небом и казалось что это была бесконечная темная глубина... такая огромная и красивая. А море было спокойное... хорошо успокаивало. Потом так в город не хотелось возвращаться...

----------


## Slipknot

*MATARIEL*
везет. кто то раз, и пошел к морю. подышал этим воздухом.. везет..

----------


## MATARIEL

А от соленого воздуха нос щекотало...))))

----------


## Агата

блин.. а я последний раз в 2003 году на море была.... и то как то хреново я там была....

----------


## Агата

состояние: чертовски

----------


## Агата

хочу в ночь...

----------


## Агата

страх неизбежность усталость

----------


## alonely

> страх неизбежность усталость


 + безнадежность

 :?

----------


## Freezer2007

*Агата*
*alonely*
+боль, +грусть
-страх

----------


## Агата

+ боль физическая. мля, продать нахер эти сраные почки... тока кто их нах такие хреновые  купит :x

----------


## свобода

Состояние страха... страх перед самыми дорогими тебе людьми... ощущение такое, как будто от тебя оторвали что-то светлое и тёплое, а потом выбросили на помойку. И ты сейчассидишь одна и смотришь в никуда. Пытаешься вспомнить это светлое, но не получается...

----------


## Агата

ощущение абсолютной некчемности, ненужности. ощущение того, что ты лишняя в этом мире. и хочется сбежать, чтобы никто никогда не нашел, чтобникто никогда не смог узнать, где я, чтобы никому никогда больше не мешать.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, мне ты помогаешь...)

----------


## U.F.O.

энергии стока што незнаю куда и девать её!!!))))

----------


## Freezer2007

*U.F.O.*
вылезть на стену  слабо???

----------


## U.F.O.

на какую стену вылесть? о_О

----------


## ER

А у меня щас хорошее настроение... Седня сходила в парихмахерскую, теперь у мня новая причёска, так что меня тепрь не узнать! Ещё собралась сменить ненавистные очки на линзы, в выходные прикуплю новые шмотки. По-тихонечку меняюсь...

NEW ER soon

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, искренне рад за тебя...) продолжай в том же духе.. :wink:

----------


## ER

*MATARIEL*, спсибо!  :Smile:

----------


## Freezer2007

*U.F.O.*
незнаю на любую, энергии меньше станет

----------


## MATARIEL

Состояние спокойного оцепенения... как будто затишье перед бурей.

----------


## Freezer2007

состояние - бога *дайте мне автомат. я завою Америку*

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Че-то так хреново стало, что начал задумываться о возможности самоубийства  :Embarrassment:

----------


## U.F.O.

чуствую ся касманафтам... %)

----------


## Психоделика

сижу слушаю Биопсихоз.."успокаивающая" такая мызучка. вернулась домой после своего психа

----------


## Агата

мля... чето хренова :? 




> *дайте мне автомат. я завою Америку*


  :Big Grin:  вперед! мы ждем тебя с победой!=)

*ER*
ти просто умничка!=) изменить себя - хороший шаг на пути борбы с депрессией! +1!
а вот на счет линз.. ну лично я не могу в них все время ходить - глаза устают сильно. так что дома, ну или иногда на улице, когда погода позволяет, ношу очки. а воопсче хочу себе какиенибудь необычные такие линзы, чтоб все в ступор входили глядя в мои глазоньки :twisted:

----------


## Агата

черт! бьашка трещит, почки отваливаются, какая то долбонутая слабость... не нра мне это=(

----------


## ER

Спсибо, *Агата*. Поверь, как не мечтать о линзах, если ты со 2-ого класса очки носишь... :? 




> черт! бьашка трещит, почки отваливаются, какая то долбонутая слабость... не нра мне это=(


 Тебе лучше?

----------


## Агата

та я в общем то тя понимаю: у моей подруги тож такая ситуация=)
а ти как зрение потеряла?




> Тебе лучше?


 хех, философский вопрос на самом деле=) башка уже не трещит, а просто такое состояние, словно ее поместили в центрифугу , которая в космосе(не знаю , почему в космосе, но в космосе  :Smile: ), и во теперь она гудит в унисон с винттами самолетов, температура еще выше поднялась, почки еще громче начинают вопеть, но , увы и ах,сейчас я скушаю парацетомончика и тогда они вообще выпрыгнут из меня и убегут, куда...хм, ...мочеточники глядят=)

----------


## MATARIEL

> сижу слушаю Биопсихоз.."успокаивающая" такая мызучка. вернулась домой после своего психа


 Что случилось...?

*Агата*, ты давай выздоравливай... и главное что бы у тебя было желание выздороветь...

----------


## Агата

я тут вот подсчитала... и получилось, что чтобы прибить свой организм нужно проглотить примерно 60 пачек терафлю (ну, если учитывать только дозу парацетомона) меня наврно уже на 40 вывернуло бы. :? 
а еще я только что узнала, что температуру ниже 38 градусов нельзя сбивать... :?

----------


## MATARIEL

> а еще я только что узнала, что температуру ниже 38 градусов нельзя сбивать... Confused


 Она сама пройдет... главное в постели лежать и не выходить)
А о таком количестве таблеток ДАЖЕ не задумывайся!!!

----------


## Агата

> главное в постели лежать и не выходить)


 да чтобы я провалялась в такой день в постели??????????? :shock: не, я уже на улочку собираюсь=)))




> А о таком количестве таблеток ДАЖЕ не задумывайся!!!


 та ну... клева же  :Big Grin:  жесткая смерть, канеш, зато бесповоротная :wink:

----------


## Агата

состояние: я помню об измене, предательстве верных друзей... 
ммм, память наверное не зря женского рода, ибо по сути своей она самая настоящая стерва :twisted:

----------


## MATARIEL

> та ну... клева же жесткая смерть, канеш, зато бесповоротная


 Да я знаю... но тебе ща главное выздороветь!... а о таблетках потом успеешь подумать...) только думать)))

----------


## Агата

> а о таблетках потом успеешь подумать...)


 щас самое подходящее время для того чтоб об этом думать :wink: 



> но тебе ща главное выздороветь


 да куда я денусь!  :Big Grin:   канеш выздоровею :?

----------


## MATARIEL

> щас самое подходящее время для того чтоб об этом думать


 Хм... ты права))) но пока надо дождаться... и я буду ждать...

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*
дождемся.обязательно дождемся.

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, и о таблетках бум думать/не думать када все проясниться...

----------


## Агата

эх... я наверно слишком эгоистична... у мну в любом случае - думать
но обязательно дождусь

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, нет... ты не эгоистична!... я это уже давно понял.

----------


## Агата

> ты не эгоистична!... я это уже давно понял.


  :shock: *в недоумении разводит руками*

----------


## Агата

твою мать! я ее сбиваю(температуру), а она все поднимается и поднимается! :evil:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ЗВОНИ В СКОРУЮ!!!!....))) и выздоравливай поскорее... :wink:

----------


## Агата

> ЗВОНИ В СКОРУЮ!!


 не  :Big Grin:  я даж когда  подыхала не звонила туды(ну вообщето у меня тогда и была цель подохнуть :lol: ну я уже после того, как догнала, что жить буду, не вызывала их), а ти мне предлагаешь изза какого то гриппа им звонить?  :Big Grin:  кстати, а от гриппа умирают?а то может Бог наконецто решил меня забрать к себе. а я тут сижу и даж не наю об этом  :Big Grin:  
блин, а уши то почему заложило??? :shock: 
и почему я не пошла на медицинский? ах, да - потому что химию нифига не наю :lol:

----------


## MATARIEL

Уши заложило из за давления... тебе реально надо сейчас нужна помощь со стороны...

----------


## Агата

> Уши заложило из за давления


 ти гений  :Big Grin:  



> тебе реально надо сейчас нужна помощь со стороны...


 nein, мой сраный организм сам выберется и нех ему помогать - пусть помучается. это ему наказание за его гребанную живучесть :evil:

----------


## alonely

> а еще я только что узнала, что температуру ниже 38 градусов нельзя сбивать...


 Я вот только что сбила.. кого теперь ждать? )

Держись, *Агата*

----------


## Агата

> Держись, Агата


 пасибки=) а ти тоже болеешь? ми с тобой сестры по несчастью=)


состояние:я дала присягу смерти, я поклялась ей в верности.бегите от меня в панике как от бубонной чумы, ибо в руках моих хладнокровный меч, а на поясе - 4 кг тротила!!!!

----------


## alonely

> а ти тоже болеешь?


 дааа кто-то там внутри разбушевался )
привет, сестренка  :wink:

----------


## ER

Ох, как все разболелись... Выздоравливайте давайте!!!

----------


## Агата

hallo, hallo :wink: 




> дааа кто-то там внутри разбушевался )


 а у мну воопсче такое ощущение что я не в своем теле=))))

----------


## ER

Здарова!!! Ой, да, извините... :lol:

----------


## Агата

> Ох, как все разболелись... Выздоравливайте давайте!!!


 тя это просто куропаткин грипп штурмует россию!=) радуйтесь, школьники - есть вероятность карантина :wink:  мне к сожалению уже не приходится надеяться на этого спасителя юных душ  :Frown:

----------


## alonely

> что я не в своем теле=))))


 Заходи в моё.. бррр )) 
Места хватит  :wink:

----------


## Агата

> Здарова!!! Ой, да, извините...


 здравствуй и не болей! :wink:

----------


## ER

Главное самой

----------


## alonely

Привет тебе от сестры - куропатки )

----------


## ER

А у в Самаре щас ветер гуляет жуткий... Брр... Никакого желания выйти на улицу

----------


## U.F.O.

чуствую себя телом............

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

голова болит, вчера ходил на день рождение в которую раньше был влюблен, как хорошо что у меня не получилось с ней никаких отношений.

----------


## MATARIEL

Хочется спать, но так приятно так спокойно сидеть... меланхолия наступает...

----------


## ER

Состояние : пох**, нах**, нех**.

----------


## Агата

пизд*ц. абсолютно чужие....

----------


## WICKED

кто чужие??

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, что случилось...? кто тебя обидел???)

----------


## WICKED

*MATARIEL* может тараканы??

----------


## MATARIEL

*WICKED*, которые в голове..? о_О

----------


## WICKED

> *WICKED*, которые в голове..? о_О


 думаю что живые

----------


## ER

чО случилось-то? Кто чужие?

----------


## Агата

> MATARIEL может тараканы??


  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: ацкий отжиг  :Big Grin:  




> кто чужие??


 тот , кто раньше назывался родным.



> кто тебя обидел???)


  та никто. я сама . просто слишком наивная.

----------


## WICKED

а мне как всегда настроение чат испортил

----------


## Агата

ТАТАТАТАТАТАТА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!! ЧТОто плохое... а потом наступает хорошее!!!!!!!!!!!!=)))))))))))))))жизнь - сплошная зебра............ =)

----------


## Агата

> а мне как всегда настроение чат испортил


 так не сиди в нем=)

----------


## WICKED

а что мне тогда делать??   :Frown:

----------


## Агата

> а что мне тогда делать??


 ну... много всяких занятий есть=) все зависит от твоих интересов=)))

----------


## WICKED

я хотел пообщаца   :Frown:

----------


## MATARIEL

*WICKED*, общайся тута... :wink:

----------


## Агата

> я хотел пообщаца


 а почему собственно говоря не получилось?

----------


## WICKED

> Сообщение от WICKED
> 
> я хотел пообщаца
> 
> 
>  а почему собственно говоря не получилось?


 ну потомучто чат то не работает   :Frown:

----------


## Агата

камень, что давил мертвым грузом, свален с души. у меня за спиной огромные черные крылья, я теперь могу расправить их и лететь. меня больше ничего не держит. я свободна. прохладный воздух ночи еще никогда не был так заманчив. и я судорожно вдыхаю его, словно пытаясь утолить жажду, словно каждый мой вдох - последний. звезды нежно мерцают, маня к себе. последний глоток, последняя сигарета и я вырву свою плоть из этой грешной земли. я расправляю крылья... никто не услышит их шелест, кроме меня самой. я несу в себе печальную радость, радость прощания. прощания всегда давались мне с трудом, но ... нет, они никогда не видели моих слез боли и тоски. и теперь не увидят. они будут спать, когда я буду бесшумно опускаться на их карнизы, входить к ним в комнаты, стоять возле их кроватей.. и , быть может, кто нибудь из них сквозь сон почувствует мое присутствие, услышит прощальный шепот:"прости меня за все... если сможешь..." быть может, на утро они даже будут рассказывать кому то , что им снился сон, что у них просили прощения... быть может, кто то из них даже ощутит мой прощальный взгляд, что я брошу на них, стоя на карнизе и оборачиваясь, чтобы в последний раз впустить в сердце боль... быть может, кто то даже проснется и успеет заметь как я улетаю, подумав потом, что ему привидилось спросонья.... да... быть может... а может и не быть. я прощусь с ним с каждым. я отпущу каждого из них. больше меня ничто не держит. и на сильных крыльях своей свободы я устремляюсь к звездам, туда, где меня никто никогда больше не найдет

----------


## Frau Finsternis

только приехала из Москвы..там остался мой любимый человек...плохо, одиноко, печально..(

----------


## alonely

_Состояние критическое._

----------


## MATARIEL

> быть может, на утро они даже будут рассказывать кому то , что им снился сон, что у них просили прощения...


 Я буду знать что это был не сон...

----------


## Агата

я ведь все таки имею на это право...

я всего лишь спрячусь...

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, имеешь, но не прячься...) и не улетай... по крайне мере в этой фантазии...

----------


## Агата

Final Fantasy...

----------


## MATARIEL

Разум не выдерживает и начинает медлено гнуться... и пока он не сломался я лучше пойду спать...

----------


## Агата

> Разум не выдерживает и начинает медлено гнуться


 сорри



> и пока он не сломался я лучше пойду спать...


 пусть тебе приснится твоя муза..=)

----------


## MATARIEL

> Сообщение от MATARIEL
> 
> Разум не выдерживает и начинает медлено гнуться
> 
> 
>  сорри


 Ты тут не причем... ты что)))))

----------


## ER

Блин... Спать охото... Сегодня заснула только в 5.30.

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, что ж ты так...? мысли в голову лезут...?))

----------


## ER

Ага... Никак не угомонятся... Если я и седня так до 5-ти не спать буду, завтра в школу не пойду, ну нафиг...
*Зеваю*

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, а ты учись днем высыпаться, а ночью сидеть... как я)))
Если че будем с тобой до утра сидеть...Х)
*чешет за ухом*

----------


## ER

По ночам тут сидишь? А тебе не скучно, вряд ли тут ночью много народа.

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, када у меня наступает ночь, то в Москве наступает вечер и все как раз здесь сидят... так что не скучно=)

----------


## ER

Точно, ты из Владивостока, а я и не подумала))) Скока у тя с Москвой часов разница?

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, на 7 часов вперед...)

----------


## ER

Ого, много...
Хорошо, что в Несу нет мода, а то оффтопим мы...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Для этого и создан раздел, чтобы в нем писали оффтоп и флуд.   :Smile:  

Я как то тоже просидел пару ночей до утра с *xblp*, веселая девушка, с ней легко так было общаться на любую тему, надеюсь она выживет.

----------


## WICKED

> Для этого и создан раздел, чтобы в нем писали оффтоп и флуд.


 но конкретной то темы про флуд нету

----------


## ER

ПЛЯТЬ!!!! Да что ж такое?!?

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, что такое???

----------


## ER

Да опять до полпятого заснуть не могла. Тока вырубилась - уже пора в школу вставать. Будильник прозвенел, я его выключила, подумала, мол, 5 минут ещё полежу... В итоге проспала, еле успела ко 2-ому уроку (проснулась за 15 минут до начала 2-ого). Ну, думаю, ладно. Так нет! Пришлось домой перется, соседей умудрились затопить... Плять!!!!! На последних уроках сижу как зомби, ни хрена ничё не втыкаю, одно охото - спать.
Чё за день сёдня :?:

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, попробуй днем спать... или выматываться за день, чтоб сразу засыпать сном мудреца...)
А что тебя тревожит, если тебе мысли спать не дают...?
Соседей и я топил... несколько раз... пусть знают кто живет выше них))) Эта черная полоса пройдет.... главное не погружаться все глубже и глубже в состояние безысходности... 
В школе за пропуск 1 урока ниче не будет... просто попугают что типа вот пропускаешь и ниче не делаешь и ничего более...)

А я сегодня на одной паре даже заснуть умудрился)))

----------


## ER

Да не знаю, что меня тревожит, сама не пойму...

Да фиг с ней, со школой, я не так часто опаздываю, хотя иногда не могу отказаться поспать лишний часок...

Да я на ино тоже заснуть пыталась, благо на "камчатке" сижу, тока всё время класс мешал)))
А соседи... Да там внизу просто соседка-истеричка, на своих-то орёт. Плюс они как раз ремонт доделывают...

----------


## MATARIEL

О... ремонт... скока потраченных нервов в этом слове))))
А на тебя соседка не орет...? Если орет просто игнорируй ее, это может только раздразнить ее, но она все равно потом успокоится...

А ночью просто либо слушай музыку... что бы расслабиться, или как я просто пытайся не очем не думать. Давно у меня было такое... тоже несколько часов не мог заснуть, тупо лежал и пялился в потолок))), но потом это пройдет...

----------


## Агата

broken. killed by the best friend. again. rejected. am i too lost to be useful? they forsaken me in their hearts. but i have my black strong wings and i am able to run away. 
damn it!

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ты как...? все еще вспоминаешь прошлое...?)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

какое-то сонное, непонятное...глаза слезятся..наверное, пересидела за компом...курить хочу и лень вставать...от чёрт...(

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, вспоминаю....  :cry:

----------


## Агата

*Frau Finsternis*, тоже курить хочу, но лень в магазин идти и покупать аж целую пачку ради нескольких сигарет ибо вообще как бы я не курю....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

состояние:"но если завтра начнется пожар и все здание будет в огне... мы погибнем без этих крыльев, которые нравились мне.... где твои крылья, которые нравились мне?"

----------


## ER

ПЛЯ, ненавижу в школу! Эти уроды запретили мне делать проект на тему Су, МОЛ, РАНО, ВАМ ЕЩЁ ТАКОЕ. Бояться, что за такой проект им по голове настучат. А то, что я его уже начила активно делать, их не ебёД. Пля, я народ на форуме подключила, анкету создала, искала инфу 2 недели, так хотела сделать проект... Блин, с**ка завуч. Тварь....

----------


## MATARIEL

*ER*, а ты скажи что совершишь су если те не дадут написать проект...))) шучу-шучу...)
Просто эти гребаные "учителя" боятся брать ответственность за такие проекты...

А я сеня универ опять проспал...

----------


## ER

Ага, бояться за свои жопы.

----------


## Агата

*ER*, они идиоты... че за сраная школа у тебя? в нашей такое разрешили бы.... наверно(уверена на 92%)

----------


## MATARIEL

фсе плывет перед глазами... башка трещит...

----------


## Агата

> фсе плывет перед глазами... башка трещит...


 иди спать!!!

----------


## Frau Finsternis

heartache every moment...
всё болит...горло, голова даже живот!!!  :evil: 
всю зиму не болела...так нет, моему организму приспичило весной сдаться...( эх...

----------


## Агата

млять... херова... башка гудит просто нереально, в ушах звон. сердце долбится так, словно хочет выпрыгнуть из груди. и воздух какойто горячий и противно его вдыхать, а дышать хочется. херова....=(

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, быстро в кровать... перед этим выпить че нить успокаивающего и баиньки пока не выздоровеешь...)

----------


## Агата

*MATARIEL*, ага! а микро кто за меня решать будет??? :shock:  :cry: 


*NORDmen*, на топорах?? :shock: жестко  :Big Grin:

----------


## Агата

открыла нахрен все фотрочки... теперь холодно, голодно... и голова все равно гудит

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Агата

дерьмо. ненавижу. не могу. не хочу. задолбало. все. нереально. к чертям. мляяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяяять!

----------


## Агата

*NamelessChild*, давно хотела сказать - чудная ава

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Облегчение, забанили ip рубена, прям гора с плеч упала!
*Агата*, поешь мед с горячим чаем или с малиновым вареньем, под одеяло и пропотеть!

----------


## MATARIEL

> Облегчение, забанили ip рубена, прям гора с плеч упала!


 Ура...!

Либо у меня крыша едет... либо у всего универа, третий день нету первых пар и я как последний сонный **** приползаю на первую пару... а там обломс...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Облегчение, забанили ip рубена, прям гора с плеч упала!


   Блин и снова гора на плечах, рубен снова тут!!!  :evil:

----------


## Агата

> Блин и снова гора на плечах, рубен снова тут!!!


 каким образом на этот раз? с другого компа что ль?

обожаю ночь.... машины уже не так активно пылят на дорогах , воздух становится чище и дышать намного легче...

----------


## WICKED

довольное

----------


## MATARIEL

Не думал, что будет настолько хреново...

----------


## Агата

> Не думал, что будет настолько хреново...


  :cry:

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Агата* а прокси на что. и при подключении с телефона сотового ip-шник меняется, это так, к примеру, если я не ошиблась. О_о

ДО сих пор остались следы на улице вчершнего снегопада, а удивляться уже ничему не хочется... апатия в гостях.

----------


## U.F.O.

неужели я стал бесчуственнай сволачью.........(( досадно....

----------


## Агата

*U.F.O.*, если ты еще задумываешься об этом, значит ты еще не такая уж и бесчувственная сволочь=)

----------


## MATARIEL

*Spirit_of_autumn*, у вас снег шел?!.... блин... тоже хочу....)

----------


## Агата

Слушайте, *MATARIEL* и *Spirit_of_autumn*, а вы что не заметили , что вы оба с Владика? :shock:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, открою тебе страшную истину...))) мы это знаем.. :Wink:

----------


## Агата

тогда почему это вы оба во Владе и снег у кого то есть, у кого то нет=) ? :shock:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, поправочка..., *Spirit_of_autumn*, пока не во владе...)

----------


## Агата

> Spirit_of_autumn, пока не во владе...)


 а где?=)

состояние: "боль, это боль, как ее ты не назови... окончен бой, зачах огонь и не осталось ничего. а мы живем, а нам с тобою повезло на зло!!!"

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Агата* В четырех часах езды от него. Так что все равно удивительно, что у нас снег, а во Владе - солнечно О_О

*MATARIEL* судя по погоде она возможно и вам приподнести может такой сюрприз, ожидай ).

----------


## MATARIEL

*Spirit_of_autumn*, буду ждать, а то это солнце уже надоело... >_<

----------


## Агата

черт... почки зараза болят .теперь часа три на диване проваляюсь=(

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*Агата*
блин, нехорошо...(
я пилонефритик...недавно с учёта сняли, больше 10-ти лет держали, пока не поняли, что мне этот штамп тока мешает!..

Настрой хороший! Аж сама удивляюсь )))

----------


## Агата

> я пилонефритик


 я тож!!!!=))) хронический=) 
не, мне в принципе помогало то, что меня постоянно заставляли анализы сдавать, а потом на всякие процедуры ходить - не так сильно болели(то же самое и с головой). а сейчас просто я ни в какой больнице не чмслюсь и никуда не хожу. так что просто тупо жру таблы. скоро почки, печень, желудок и прочие органы мне жестко отомстят :evil:  :twisted: 




> Настрой хороший! Аж сама удивляюсь )))


 эт клева=)) молодца!=)
 а у мну  чето настрой совсем хреновый :cry:  :roll:

----------


## IncognitO

Состояние двойственное:
Вроде вернулся домой от дяди, время свободного много(ещё только 5 часов), а все куда-то свалили. Здравствуй чёртов монитор называется ))
А с другой стороны пока всё хорошо, т.к. приятная погодка под приятную музычку в плеере... довольно неплохо ) Если мозг отключить )

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, что с настроем....? что случилось то???



> так что просто тупо жру таблы. скоро почки, печень, желудок и прочие органы мне жестко отомстят


 Плохо... ты давай следи за своим здоровьем... :wink: 

Творческий кризис... блин, как я его не люблю... :roll:

----------


## Агата

состояние: ТОМУ, КТО НИЧЕГО НЕ ЕЛ 3, ДНЯ СНОВА ПРЕДЛАГАЮТ МЯТНЫЕ КОНФЕТКИ!!!!!!!! :evil:  :evil: ВСТАНЬ РАКОМ!ПОЛУЧАЙ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ!!! :twisted: БЕРЕГИ СВОИ НЕРВНЫЕ КЛЕТКИ!!!!!! ПОСМОТРИ НА НАШЕ "ЗАВТРА": ЗА УГЛОМ СНОВА ПРОДАЮТ СЕБЯ МАЛОЛЕТКИ!!!! :evil:  ВКЛЮЧИ ТЕЛЕВИЗОР!! ПОЛУЧАЙ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЕ!!  :twisted: БЕРЕГИ СВОИ НЕРВНЫЕ КЛЕТКИ!!! 
КОНЧИЛОСЬ ВСЕ ДОБРОЕ ВО МНЕ, ОНО ТОНЕТ ВО ЛЖИ, ГОРИТ В ОГНЕ СПОКОЙНОГО ЦИНИЗМА ПОБЕДИВШЕГО РУБЛЯ! Я ХОЧУ СКАЗАТЬ "МИР" , ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ "БЛЯ"!  :evil: 
ДА! ИМЕННО ДЛЯ ЭТОГО ТЫ РОДИЛСЯ!!!!!!!!!ОБ ЭТОМ МЕЧТАЛИ ТВОИ ПРЕДКИ!! НА*БИ ВСЕХ БЛИЖНИХ И ПОЛЗИ К КОРМУШКЕ!!! БЕРЕГИ СВОИ НЕРВНЫЕ КЛЕТКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Агата

> Плохо... ты давай следи за своим здоровьем...


 ну.. летом начну наверн следить... если доживу :twisted:  (мля, ну  конечно доживу. куда я денусь=))




> Творческий кризис... блин, как я его не люблю...


 фу, блин , я тоже ненавижу :evil: помню, я както месяца 4 ниче нормального писать не могла, моя муза свалила на гастроли, и блин, так жестко ломало :x  так что , понимаю тебя... :roll:  *MATARIEL*, твоя муза обязательно вернется! ща, погодь, я нахлебаюсь теплой, сладкой крови, крылья получат силу, и я полечу искать твою музу! :wink:  :twisted: найду! и приведу ее тебе! :wink:

----------


## Агата

млять, агрессия бьет ключем :twisted:  agressiONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, ты лучше о себе подумай... и тебе надо нормально питаться, не лазь стока в нете!!! это зло....) 
Успокойся и лучше пораньше ляг спать... и НЕ НАДО отказывать себе в нормальном питании... из за этого у тебя такая агрессия...)

А с музой я и сам поговорю..)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*Агата*
Lumen?..
Держи себя в лапках!..
а агрессия - это иногда даже очень хорошо!))
ну-ка успокойся...хочешь антихристианских анекдотиков поскидываю в РМ?..  :Smile: ))
Если ты, конечно, не христианинка...тогда, прости..  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

тааак...попёрло непонятное состояние...если сегодня бу писать чушь - не обращайте внимания...  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Freezer2007

просто очень хренова
 :cry: *фоты свозь слёзы* :cry:

----------


## MATARIEL

> тааак...попёрло непонятное состояние...если сегодня бу писать чушь - не обращайте внимания...


 Ты пиши-пиши.... потом интересно будет почитать)))

----------


## Агата

> и лучше пораньше ляг спать... и НЕ НАДО отказывать себе в нормальном питании... из за этого у тебя такая агрессия...)


 какой мне спать? я нихера не сделала, а на носу контр неделя! вот поэтому у меня и агрессия! или нет.. не поэтому? блин, я не знаю кароч. волт чем спрашивается я весь день прозанималась?! :evil: идиотка! просто h8te! :evil: оооооооо!!!!! как я себя бешу!!!!!! 


> Lumen?..


 да  :Big Grin:   :twisted:  
хочется дико орать!!!!!!!!! так чтобы надорвать горло до состояния "говорить больно"! :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  хехе, а уже почти 12! закатить соседям концерт? :twisted: 



> Держи себя в лапках!..


 СКОРЕЕ В КОГТЯХХХХХХХХХХ!!!!!!!!! :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted: 



> ну-ка успокойся...хочешь антихристианских анекдотиков поскидываю в РМ?.. )) 
> Если ты, конечно, не христианинка...тогда, прости..


 ну вообще я как бы христианка  :Big Grin:  но на тя не обиделась  :Big Grin:  свобода слова и мысли как никак  :Big Grin:  
*MATARIEL*, те понра моя новая авочка в контакте? :twisted: 



*Freezer2007*, просто терпи....  не бойся боли: боль полезна. смысл жизни боль преодалевать. чтобы взлетать, нам надо падать. не дай судьбе себя сломать!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

*Агата*, ну вот я в такие поры люблю избивать стену, хотя после этого вся рука в крови, зато как на душе легко становится... Но если вы женского рода то не подойдет - не эстетично будет  :Smile:  



> хочешь антихристианских анекдотиков поскидываю в РМ?.. ))


 Мне поскидывай :wink:

----------


## IncognitO

*CorpseGrinder*, да. Это помогает ) Только мне жалко стенки и двери )) Так что приходится сидеть грузится и злится помаксимуму, чтобы само прошло ) Кстати, мне ещё мат помогает )))) Так я им не ругаюсь, но не смотря на всё отношению к нему, ругательства матом в себе содержат всю негативную энергетику. Лучше 1 раз выругаться матом(причём не надо выходить на улицу и на всех орать)) ) для себя, чем сидеть раздражённым, злым, подавленным и т.п. Ну это у меня так по крайней мере.

----------


## Агата

> Но если вы женского рода то не подойдет - не эстетично будет


 *CorpseGrinder*, мне понравилась фраза :"ЕСЛИ вы женского рода...." :lol: 
я стены била, когда психовала, а ща я просто агрессивна почему то=?. так что не прокатит=)))
не, мат - невывоз, а вот песни поорать (такие, болючие) вполне вывоз  :Big Grin:  
*IncognitO*, а на гитаре не играешь в такие моменты?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Если хочешь песенку пропеть, могу дать образец ее ты наврятли сможешь пропеть)))

----------


## Агата

*CorpseGrinder*, рискну! выкладывай:wink:

----------


## CorpseGrinder

http://www.mp3real.ru/mp3/cannibal_c...rve_to_die.mp3 Попробуйте пропеть с 3.05-3.20, если вы сможете так же 15 секунд прогроулить, то я прекланюсь перед вашими вокальными способностями :lol:

----------


## IncognitO

*CorpseGrinder*, ахаха )) Крут )))

Песенки типо адского рубилова я играть не умею... пока не разучивал )) Надо наверно парочку посмотреть ) А так только пару грустных и нормальные ))))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

*IncognitO*, ты GuitarPro юэаешь?

----------


## IncognitO

*CorpseGrinder*, угу. Его и амдм ру. Опять же на правах ответа и совета )


А ты? )

----------


## Frau Finsternis

> так чтобы надорвать горло до состояния "говорить больно"!


 эх, блин...а я простыла и теперь плохо говорю..голос, как у Дэни!)))

*CorpseGrinder*
будет сделано! :Smile: ))

----------


## IncognitO

*Frau Finsternis*, я тоже хочу послушать ) Очень-очень ))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*IncognitO*
послушать?  ооооо)))

а я маленький волчок! уф-уф-уф!

_____________________________________________$
_____________________________________________$$
_____________________________________________$_$
_____________________________________________$__$
____________________________________________$___$
____________________________________________$____$
____________________________________________$_____  $
___________________________________________$______  _$
___________________________________________$______  _$
___________________________________________$______  __$
_______________________________________$$$$$
_________________________________$$$$$______$
_______________________________$$___________$
____________________________$$$_____________$
_________________________$$$__$$$___________$
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$__$$$$__$$__________$
$$$$$$$___________________$$$_$$$__$__________$
$$$$$__________________$___$$$$$$$__$__________$
_$$$____________________$$_____$$$$$$$$________$
_$$_______________________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$________$
__$_____________________________________$$_______$
___$______________________________________$_______  $
____$______________________________________$___$$$  $$$$
_____$____________________________________$_$$$$__  __$$$
______$$$________________________________$_$$$____  $_$$
_______$_$$$$$$$$$$______________________$$$____$_
________$_______$$$$$$$$$______________$$$$___$$$_
__________$$$$________________________$$$_____$$
_______________$$$$$$$__$_____________$$$____$$$$_  _$$$
______________________$$$$$$$________________$$$$_  $$$$$
__________________________$$$$_$$_____________$$$$  __$$$
____________________________$$$$$$$$$$_____$___$$$  $___$
______________________________$$_$$$$$$$$__$$___$$  $___$$
_______________________________$$$_$$$$$$__$$$___$  $$___$
________________________________$$$__$$$$$__$$$___  $$$$$$
_________________________________$$$$$$$_$$__$$$__  _$$$$$
__________________________________$$$$$$_$$$__$$$_  ___$$$
__________________________________$$$$$$$$$$__$$$$  $$
____________________________________$$$$$$_$___$$$  $$$$$

----------


## Freezer2007

преданные животные(((, как они страдают из-за людей, как я их понимаю((

----------


## IncognitO

Я серенький волк средь серых событий,
Смотрю я с горы тускнеющим взором.
Не получилось новых открытий,
Осталось уйти для стаи с позором.
Ветер уносит остатки тепла,
Последний удар, закрыты глаза.
И больше не будет уже никогда,
Воем встревожена смерти гора.

немного кривенько, но чёт вдохновенье вместе с форумом лагает )

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*IncognitO*
) красиво)

вот я сегодня пришла, посмотрела, как лежит сестра и плачет тихонько у стеночки...свернулась рядом с ней клубочком...обняла мягкой лапкой..."лизнула" в щёчку...рядышком положила шоколадку...

уф...(

грустно стало... :cry:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*IncognitO*
) красиво..)

вот я сегодня пришла...посмотрела, как сестра плачет лежит тихонько у стеночки...свернулась рядом в клубочек...обняла "мягкой лапкой"..."лизнула" в щёчку...рядышком положила шоколадку...

уф...

грустно стало... :cry:

----------


## IncognitO

Эх ((
Кста, говорят от шоколада хорошо становится. Правда?

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> А ты? )


 На примере одной песни в ГитарПро пытался понять что такое табулатура, нифига не понял)))

----------


## IncognitO

Как так? Показано на какой струне и на каком ладу надо играть )

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Я гитару раза 3 в жизни всего-то и держал... я пока полный нуб.

----------


## IncognitO

А. Ну лучше всего по табам. Помоему легче всего. Хотя я с самого начала играл всякие простенькие упражнения с диска по обучалову игре на гитаре, потом просто разучивал акорды простые типо C, D, E, Em, Am. Фигел над акордом F, думал что его вообще нереально взять ) Потом норм )) На песне ДДТ - Метель августа для удобства сделал баре, потом и F стало легче брать )) Ну в общем само приходит всё ) И бой вообще никак не понимал ) Играл тупо дрынь дрынь вниз постоянно ) Потом как-то сам интуитивно стал играть )))

----------


## Агата

*Frau Finsternis*, эх... повезло твоей сестренке.... мне бы так :cry:  обычно сестры вечно срутся  :Big Grin:  


а я гдето на месяц гитару забросила, позабывала все аккорды, сейчас так по памяти чето вспоминаю. просто как то влом играть, потому что она была расстроена, потом я ее настроила, но както коряво, паотом мне знакомый настроил, но все равно не так как раньше было. раньше она прям тьак классно звучала, а ща както ... хм, ну не так классно :roll:   хыхы, а я тока вчера взяла F  :Big Grin:  такая счастливая была  :Big Grin:  но потом когда часа через 2 попробовала снова чето там побренчать  - нихера не получилось, точнее получилось, но ТАК коряво :lol: 


> бой вообще никак не понимал ) Играл тупо дрынь дрынь вниз постоянно


 хы, знакомо, блин. я ща как раз на этом этапе 8)   :Big Grin:

----------


## MATARIEL

> Сообщение от Frau Finsternis
> 
> ну-ка успокойся...хочешь антихристианских анекдотиков поскидываю в РМ?.. )) 
> Если ты, конечно, не христианинка...тогда, прости..
> 
> 
>  ну вообще я как бы христианка  но на тя не обиделась  свобода слова и мысли как никак


 Понравились...?)) тада и мне можно...?)




> Кста, говорят от шоколада хорошо становится. Правда?


 Мне от нее голова начинает болеть...нажрусь так хорошенько а потом пожинаю плоды своего стремления к сладкому,... вот иногда себя так и мучаю...)




> вот я сегодня пришла...посмотрела, как сестра плачет лежит тихонько у стеночки...свернулась рядом в клубочек...обняла "мягкой лапкой"..."лизнула" в щёчку...рядышком положила шоколадку...


 *представил*...))))

А че все на гитаре играют...? я помоему один единственный, кто хочет быть драмером..)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*Агата*
нет...я люблю её очень...мы вообще редко срёмся...точнее, не помню ни одной ссоры, где бы мы предположим целый день не разговаривали..)

*IncognitO*
он какую-то штуку там вырабатывает)
а так мы просто с ней шоколад обожаем, вот и решила поднять её немножечко настроение)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

опа....даааа...отлично!....ещё раз....оооееее...класс...головой об стенку....мммм........

----------


## IncognitO

Состояние как всегда двойственное... хм, такое впечатление что оно у меня всегда такое Оо Посмотрел фильм "21 грамм". Отличное кино... про судьбы, про жизнь и про смерть. Советую глянуть. Смотреть не отрываясь, без друзей и без пива с попкорном.

----------


## MATARIEL

Тучки... прохладно...

----------


## U.F.O.

голова болит.. тело как не маё... и жестокий сушняк....... кроче состояние отличное))))

----------


## MATARIEL

А почему кроме этого топика я никуда больше не могу отправить сообщения >_<?

----------


## IncognitO

Хз. У меня отправляется... с ошибкой ) Как бы на странице сообщение есть, но не видно что его я оставил с главной страницы форума... баги баги, парам парам пам... или как там в рекламе пелось?

----------


## IncognitO

Хз. У меня отправляется... с ошибкой ) Как бы на странице сообщение есть, но не видно что его я оставил с главной страницы форума... баги баги, парам парам пам... или как там в рекламе пелось?

----------


## IncognitO

Хз, у меня сюда не писалось вообще... щас проверю, мож напиештся... А вообще форум превратился в один сплошной гоюк... страници кое как открываются с периодическими глюками, каждое сообщение с глюком отправляется.... ужас ((

----------


## Агата

> голова болит.. тело как не маё... и жестокий сушняк.......


 аххахах, да ты никак нарушил свой здоровый образ жизни? :wink: 




> Понравились...?)) тада и мне можно...?)


 не, мне их так и не отправили  :Big Grin:  




> опа....даааа...отлично!....ещё раз....оооееее...класс...головой об стенку....мммм........


 голова потом болеть будет и кровушка пойдет  :Frown:  




> А почему кроме этого топика я никуда больше не могу отправить сообщения >_<?


 та я тоже чето никуда не могу :? тупит форум :?

----------


## Агата

> голова болит.. тело как не маё... и жестокий сушняк.......


 аххахах, да ты никак нарушил свой здоровый образ жизни? :wink: 




> Понравились...?)) тада и мне можно...?)


 не, мне их так и не отправили  :Big Grin:  




> опа....даааа...отлично!....ещё раз....оооееее...класс...головой об стенку....мммм........


 голова потом болеть будет и кровушка пойдет  :Frown:  




> А почему кроме этого топика я никуда больше не могу отправить сообщения >_<?


 та я тоже чето никуда не могу :? тупит форум :?

----------


## Агата

> голова болит.. тело как не маё... и жестокий сушняк.......


 аххахах, да ты никак нарушил свой здоровый образ жизни? :wink: 




> Понравились...?)) тада и мне можно...?)


 не, мне их так и не отправили  :Big Grin:  




> опа....даааа...отлично!....ещё раз....оооееее...класс...головой об стенку....мммм........


 голова потом болеть будет и кровушка пойдет  :Frown:  




> А почему кроме этого топика я никуда больше не могу отправить сообщения >_<?


 та я тоже чето никуда не могу :? тупит форум :?

----------


## Агата

> голова болит.. тело как не маё... и жестокий сушняк.......


 аххахах, да ты никак нарушил свой здоровый образ жизни? :wink: 




> Понравились...?)) тада и мне можно...?)


 не, мне их так и не отправили  :Big Grin:  




> опа....даааа...отлично!....ещё раз....оооееее...класс...головой об стенку....мммм........


 голова потом болеть будет и кровушка пойдет  :Frown:  




> А почему кроме этого топика я никуда больше не могу отправить сообщения >_<?


 та я тоже чето никуда не могу :? тупит форум :?

----------


## Вейяр

Паршивое чувство, как-будто в кружку питьевой воды капнули чернилом. будущего не предвидится, сознание плывет и бьется об стену пустоты. жестокий дар, что умиляет, тянет за собой, но слишком тягостно идти и скоро я один буду влачиться за смертью.

----------


## MATARIEL

Мне модеров жалко... скока у нас тут повторяющихся сообщений... хм, по их количеству можно определить старательность человека...)

----------


## Агата

спать хочу!!! но мои соседи сегодня свихнутся от песен Линды!!! к утру они наизусть будут знать все те несчастные песен что я сейчас скачала!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## Агата

ааааааааааааааааааааааааа..............

----------


## WICKED

*Агата* ну что случилоьс?

----------


## Агата

устала.... это невозможно.... зачем близкие люди говорят... знают, что это разрежет , исполосует вхлам мою душу... и все же говорят?!

----------


## Агата

когда нибудь.... КОГДА НИБУДЬ!!!!!!!!! КОГДА НИБУДЬ Я ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО НАУЧУСЬ ЗАКРЫВАТЬСЯ ОТ ЛЮДЕЙ!!!! ПРЯТАТЬ ВСЕ, ЧТО ЕЩЕ ЖИВО ВО МНЕ!!!!!!! ЗАХЛОПНУСЬ ТАК, ЧТО НИКТО НИКОГДА НЕ ОТКРОЕТ!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ВСЕ! BASTA! ADIOS, ME AMOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Агата

"нарисуй мне круг от руки...
там... окна закроем...."

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, закройся от тех, кто причиняет тебе боль и откройся тем кому ты нужна... например мне)))
И кто причинил тебе боль...?

----------


## U.F.O.

*Агата*

не нарушил...) это было исключение))

----------


## Агата

ооооооооо, депра гнетет... скоро станет совсем херово и тогда, надеюсь, смогу наконец что нибудь написать, а то творческий кризис уже задолбал

----------


## MATARIEL

агата, да пройдет кризис... ты только не грузись сильно...) у меня вроде прошел недавно...

----------


## Вейяр

> агата, да пройдет кризис... ты только не грузись сильно...) у меня вроде прошел недавно...


 да как говаривал старина будда все в этой жизни приходящее и непостоянно

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

*NamelessChild*, я тебя не бросал... :Wink:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

кажись заболел... блин >_<

----------


## ER

состояние - лето, солнце, зелёная трава, а я сижу дома и мне на всё по... главное - 3 месяца никаких проблем с учёбой  -каникулы....

----------


## ER

471-ое сообщение... всего то...

----------


## MATARIEL

Экзамены начались... эх...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Каникулы начались...ох...

----------


## ER

3 месяца, ух

----------


## CorpseGrinder

жестоко, но меня найдут чем занять... чооорт...

----------


## MATARIEL

прошел первый экзамен... немного раслабился, хотя я и не напрягался...)))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

выпил пивка, тоже немного расслабился и вообще сейчас состояние абсолютного пофигизма.

----------


## Black Swan

впало в спячку. периодически просыпаюсь и понимаю, что сессия моему примеру не последует.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Состояние абсолютного несосотояния...

----------


## Freezer2007

почти 12 часов нюхал краску, теперь гребёт не по децки, usu)))))

----------


## Агата

это я-то не умею летать??? да у меня за спиной охрененные черные  крылья! и пусть они были переломаны не один раз, зато я познала вкус ветра и душу скорости!пусть я взлетала к самому солнцу, сгорая дотла, и стремглав падала вниз, разбиваясь о самое дно суицида, зато я знаю, что такое полет души, что такое жизнь и что такое смерть , черт возьми! пусть мое тело хранит память не об одной попытке самоубийства, на что ты глядишь с презрением и отвращением, зато я знаю вкус боли и могу ценить его! а ты шарахайся по своей земле, толдыча, что людям не дано летать, пока я буду играть с жизнью и смертью, в сотый раз ломая свои крылья лишь для того, чтобы снова научиться летать!

----------


## Агата

убийственное состояние. вообще выпадаю из реальности, подолгу не могу вспомнить, какой сегодня год, день недели, число. какие то провалы в памяти нафиг начались... это все было бы прикольно, если б не сессия и постоянная напряжёнка... такое ощущение, словно я вообще не сплю, хотя тока этим ... хм, ну почти этим и занимаюсь... а на самом  деле я нихера не помню, чем я занимаюсь. будет забавно : препрусь на зачет и все забуду, что учила =)))) бесит.

----------


## MATARIEL

агата, где то я уже это слышал..)))
а мне спать хочется...)

----------


## Azazello

хреново... послезавтра экзамен по матану, вроде учил, но ничего не помню, ничего не запоминается и все достало...  :Frown:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

хорошее состояние!! завтра выписывают из больницы, а самое главное чемпионат европы по футболу начался!! пора заработать бабла!!!

----------


## Azazello

состояние - уже лучше...
вчера все-таки сдал экзамен, хоть и реально испсиховался, но сдал...

----------


## Агата

ааааааааааааа!!!!!!! евро начался а у мну телека нету=((((((((((((((((((((((
а еще устала....=(

----------


## Агата

прости мою, любовь моя, непутевую жизнь.....

----------


## Black Swan

состоянье такое - лень двинуть ногой.©

----------


## MATARIEL

утро, а уже так жарко.. мой мозг начинает плавица >_<

----------


## Агата

ааааааааааааааааа..... дерьмо......... "памаги мне, путник выбратьься! , памаги мне ! путник выбраться!" -  бедняга кричал, умолял, но парень с улыбкой стоял....

----------


## Агата

народ, не обращайте внимания на мои посты. мне просто нужно выговориться. вот и я напишу тут....


нет! нет! нет! не оставляй меня здесь одну!!!!! не оставляй меня!!!!!! я не хочу упасть!! не отпускай мою руку! не уходи!!!! твоя ладонь зажигает искры в моем сердце! твое прикосновение дает мне силы стоять! пусть на трясущихся ногах, но я ведь стою! ну, не уходи! со временем я даже научусь ходить, только не оставляй меня! не смотри, что мое дыхание ледяное, пока ты держишь меня за руку, в груди стучит сердце, ты отпустишь меня - и я рухну на колени, словно подкошенная... я не хочу снова валяться в грязи и глотать свои слезы в перемешку с соплями и кровью!!! я не хочу снова упасть и валяться!!! нет! нет! не уходи! я такая слабая сейчас и столько боли.... но я не должна упасть... если хочешь уйти, найди мне столб чтобы я могла на него опереться....

----------


## Агата

нельзя сейчас уходить в депр... вот никак нельзя.... нельзя.....

----------


## Агата

где мой столб? мне нужен столб... а еще лучше крест - на него удобней опираться....=))).....

----------


## Агата

мне страшно никогда так не будет уже, я раненное сердце на рваной душе. изломанная жизнь... бесполезный сюжет. я так хочу забыть свою смерть...

----------


## Агата

это еб№утое чувство единочества, когда хочется орать, но никто не услышит, потому орешь на каждом шагу, орешь в пустоту, как всегда... у , ну когда же я охрипну...=)

----------


## Агата

я лью воск на свои руки - и он застывает мгновенно : такие они холодные....

----------


## Агата

ну вот запаганила аж целую страницу....=((

----------


## CorpseGrinder

это почему же запаганила???

а состояние никакое... совсем.

----------


## MATARIEL

агата, что с тобой..? тебе успокоится надо..)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

у меня хорошее настроение, чемпионат европы по футболу идет, вчера супер матч посмтрел италия - голландия  получил удовольствие от матча. заключил пари на 150р на то, что италия победит, но итальянцы проиграли, но мне пофиг, не в деньгах дело, а в адреналине, в удовольствии от матча. жалко не смогу сегодня посмотреть матч испания - россия  :Frown: 
играю в холдем покер онлайн, мне нравица, все равно играю на бесплатные фишки.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> испания - россия


 4 - 1

----------


## Azazello

состояние внутреннего замешательства...
вплотную думаю переходить ли на другой факультет или нет...

----------


## Агата

Azazello, а почему переходить хочешь?

----------


## Azazello

_Агата_
я думаю достаточно сказать, что сейчас я учусь на мехмате....
просто достала математика каждый день изо дня в день.... а в сессию вообще нечто невообразимое...  :Frown:  да и устаю невозможно сильно...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## U.F.O.

жизнь гавно, хочу бухать...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

U.f.o.  как дела? когда в армию?

----------


## U.F.O.

дела относительно нормально :Smile:  в армию хз  наверное после сессии пойду сдаваться :Smile:

----------


## Azazello

_NamelessChild_
На факультет соц. наук - отделение общей психологии...

По теме:
Сейчас состояние паршивое(((
Надо писать программу-допуск к экзамену по информатике((( Ничего не понимаю, но пишу... А потом ещё учить тетрадь 96-и листовую((

----------


## U.F.O.

вся жизнь дерьмо все бабы одинаковы... сколько уже можно наступать на одни и те же грабли... почему я родился таким непонятливым... когда же мне уже повезет и мня собьет какойнить автобус...

----------


## MATARIEL

спать... как же хочется спать... но почему то не могу... пытался спать днем, но тока час другой не больше.. блин, уже начинается какое то хроническое не досыпание...

----------


## Azazello

состояние отвратительное.... жуткая головная боль и головокружение от недосыпа и передозировки кофе)
кошмар... до экзамена двое суток, а я ещё только допуск закончил писать... и то работает лишь часть и большая часть из этого допуска не моя - так что объяснить тоже будет большая проблема - а если не объяснить сразу два  :Frown:  
теперь осталось выучить 96 листовую тетрадь... какой ужас...

----------


## Испорченная миром

просто очень хреново :Frown:

----------


## Freezer2007

я тут сижу, сушняк дикий, горло болит, говорить немогу, всё ночь не спали окончание сесии со вчера отмечали,  не помню сколько тостов там было, гдето после 20 перестали говорить, потом шмаль и сигарет блок на 5 человек, хорошо я хоть не пил

----------


## Агата

эх... с каждым днем чувство ненависти к себе растетвсе сильнее и сильнее...

----------


## Azazello

сессию закрыл, даже лучше чем ожидал... всего одна тройка...
но что-то опять нахлынивает депрессия...(((

----------


## Freezer2007

> сессию закрыл, даже лучше чем ожидал... всего одна тройка...
> но что-то опять нахлынивает депрессия...(((


 Дай пять)), тоже одна тройка, обидно((

----------


## Azazello

*Freezer2007*
Ага((( Теперь я ещё больше ненавижу матан...
А что у тебя стало роковым предметом?

----------


## Freezer2007

Теоретическая механика((, абидна((

----------


## U.F.O.

ужасное состояние... отмечать сдачу сессии очень вредно для здоровия... сиропы от кашля мешать большим количеством пива и энергетиков ище хуже... чувствую себя безтелесным существом... ужоснах.....

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

башка болит... но вроде спать не хочется, что уже хорошо...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

хочу вспороть себе живот, вытащить кишки, полюбоваться ими и сдохнуть.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Играю в покер, покер покер покер!!! по баксу, по 2 в день вверх, инjulf и 4 и 5 выходит, медленно но верно поднимаюсь. Больше ничего не хочется делать!!

----------


## Агата

мне явно чего то нехватает....=)))
эх, как хочется замуроваться от всех и не скем не общаться, но обстоятельства складываются так, что общаться придется....
а еще: очень грустно видеть в мозгах своих друзей попсовые, гламурные мысли.... постоянно думаю, надо ли им говорить, что все это - голливудские отбросы, выброшенные нам как подачка...? быть может этопросто я неправильная и у них все в мозгах то правильно, просто я туплю...? от этого  (от того, что я слишком много думаю и прибиваю попсовые мысли в своей башке) и все мои депры, наверно. хм, но мне лучше уж так, чем преклоняться перед всем этим *******

----------


## MATARIEL

*Агата*, правильно...)) я считаю точно так же.. и у тебя как раз таки правльные мысли, они чисты и не загрязнены всей этой попсой...

----------


## Black Angel

наушники купила, а они кажется не работают, обидно(((

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, поменяй... где их покупала...?

----------


## Black Angel

Matariel, в ионе покупала, вроде нормальной техникой торгуют, а тут фигня такая( завтра прийдется идти менять

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, поменяй.. зато потом с новыми нашниками будешь..) тока они ломаются часто... мне тоже недвно новые пришлось покупать, хорошо что работают нормально...

----------


## Black Angel

давление упало-опять голова болит, это все из-за плохой погоды(((

----------


## ER

а у нас жара! ненавижу жару, охото дождь, прохладный ветерок. вот бы сейчас оказаться в англии, лондоне, погулять там...

----------


## MATARIEL

в лондоне тоже жара может быть..) уже лучше куда нить на север... там прохладно...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

на северный полюс! с пингвинами знакомиться!

----------


## MATARIEL

ага... и там ночи по пол года идут.. хоть высплюсь..)))

----------


## ~alonely~

у нас не особо жарко,но тоже могло бы быть и похолоднее...и дождичка б! ляпотаа...

----------


## MATARIEL

у меня холодном из окна веет.. надеюсь завтра будет дождь с грозой... хотя долбанная погода сделает все наоборот...

----------


## ER

значит  не я одна мечтаю о дожде...
в лондоне жара? не думаю...

----------


## ~alonely~

а у мя щас дождь начался...стоило зайти на эту тему!! всегда бы так.

----------


## MATARIEL

у меня тоже дождь... и сильный ветер... так прохлодно и с улицы веет запахом свежести и мокрой травы... он заполняет не только легкие, но и весь разум...

----------


## ~alonely~

люди!! а как мона узнать хоть что-то о человеке по номеру его мобильника??

----------


## CorpseGrinder

если на конце 666 то звонил аццкей сотона.

----------


## ~alonely~

фууф...значит,не он...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

если серьезно вижу 2 варианта:
1) самый доступный. звонишь человеку и сама спрашиваешь кто оно такое.
2) самый недоступный. обращаться к оператору.
и по первым 4 цифрам можно определить регион, где проживает звонящий.

----------


## ~alonely~

спасиб)) понимаешь,дело не в этом. вчерась мне один чел предложил смс-ситься когда его нет в нете, я отказалась...а ночью мне что-то озарение нашло,чуть ли не во сне...вот бы пробить его номер,зря наверно поспешила отказаться...хотя всё равно у меня таких возможностей нет(

----------


## CorpseGrinder

я не понял в чем проблема то? застань его в интернете и спроси телефон. там же можешь спросить у него все что тебя интересует.

----------


## ~alonely~

проблема в том,что молчить,заразо,не говорить как зовут даже...

----------


## MATARIEL

*~alonely~*, а зачем тебе это...?

----------


## ~alonely~

мы с ним общаемся. довольно неплохо. а я даже не знаю как зовут его! в конце концов сказал что ему около 25. вот я и думаю как можно ещё узнать хоть что-то...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## tventin2

плохо мне сегодня и вчера плохо было

----------


## MATARIEL

*tventin2*, почему плохо..?

----------


## Black Angel

настроение не очень. плохо быть чайником(((

----------


## Frau Finsternis

стремительно схожу с ума...окружающие от меня в шоке...а мне что-то пох!..

----------


## Black Angel

либо я такая тупая либо они такие умные, либо и то и другое сразу

----------


## ~alonely~

голова болит ужасно. всё-таки 4 часа-это мало для сна...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

все достало.вообще все.я понимаю что у меня нет будущего.что у меня совсем ничего нет.

----------


## MATARIEL

> голова болит ужасно. всё-таки 4 часа-это мало для сна...


 А для меня нормально...)
Тока башка че то тоже болит...

----------


## ~alonely~

> а для меня нормально...)
> тока башка че то тоже болит...


 а говоришь-нормально!  :Smile:

----------


## MATARIEL

ну башка от другого болит... тока я не знаю от чего..)

----------


## Frau Finsternis

никакое! ваще пц)))

----------


## Hitorimono

полная усталость от всего. и апатия от того, что невозможно изменить ход событий

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Hitorimono, всё так безнадёжно?..

----------


## MATARIEL

все охреневает.. ноги в крови... руки исцарапаны, вроде уже отошол, но ноги болят >_<

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*скучает по тебе* (

----------


## MATARIEL

*тоже скучает*

----------


## Black Angel

какое-то странное чувство, что что-то должно произойти

----------


## Hitorimono

> Hitorimono, всё так безнадёжно?..


 6 лет назад казалось что все, тупик, потом все же начал пробовать вылезти, вроде как из этого тупика вылез, но при этом залез в параллельный. А может и в тот, из которого вылезти хотел, только глубже. И чем дальше вижу, что не получается, тем все безнадежней кажется.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

бу!..=(

----------


## MATARIEL

жарко... невыносимо жарко... в груди все горит.... и хочется бежать... но сил нет...

----------


## Black Angel

*MATARIEL* 
Ты лучше полежи, отдохни, все пройдет, а бежать никуда не надо

----------


## Frau Finsternis

тоскливо так...напиться что-ль и плюнуть на эти запреты врачей?..купить вина и сесть на берегу озера... :'( 
...а лучше по дороге поднапрячься и выпить вино (а то идти не далеко) и потом прямиком в озеро...с наивной целью "дойти" до финского залива...эх...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

вся наша жизнь огромный лабиринт с миллионом тупиков, а выход один, но он длинный, трудный, и занимает времени вечность.

----------


## prodemo

хочу уехать куда-нибудь далеко, чтоб меня два чела не доставали, выключить комп, телефоны, дверной звонок, мозговые сигналы, нервные импульсы (0_0 не сильна в биологии), зарыться головой в одеяло и спать, спать, спать.... меня размазали по стенке... уже ничто не радует.... апатия....

----------


## MATARIEL

prodemo, соберись.. на поле боя не время раслабляться..))) шучу... конечно отдохни... и кстати так можно сделать.. закрыться от всех и нормально отдохнуть...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

хочу творить..а не получаеться.жалко.

----------


## strange_man

а у меня скоро отпуск,  тихо радуюсь. правда будет скучновато, ну да ничего, отдыхать - не работать.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

состояние...меня нет

----------


## ER

в колонках любимая песня, на коленках мурлыкает кот.... эх....

----------


## Black Angel

полное отсутствие мыслей и желаний

----------


## U.F.O.

депрессивно-злой, хочется оторвать всем головы, вырвать хребет, сделать из него крест и насадить оторваную готову на этот крест......

----------


## kasiwagi

чувствую, что уперся лбом в стену, - сзади подталкивают и торопят, а идти мне дальше некуда

----------


## Hitorimono

как всегда все валится из рук. даже отпуск предстоящий не радует - одному совсем не в радость.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

размышляю о глупом обществе, построенном на жалости к себе любимым..пц..

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

состояние нормально. пригласили в клуб выступать...на собственную дняху......а что делать? согласилась....вроде бы все начинает приходить в норму......а может мне только кажется?......

----------


## Black Angel

ну почему, почему, почему?! почему он уезжает?! ведь он всегда обещал быть со мной рядом, говорил что никогда не бросит! наверно я конченная эгоистка, что думаю только о себе, а не о нем, но без него на этом свете я долго не протяну...

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, если будешь верить в него, то протянешь... он же вернется...?

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Black Angel, он может быть рядом (как и ты) не физечки, но духовно. Так будет легче перенести расстование...

----------


## Black Angel

> Black Angel, если будешь верить в него, то протянешь... он же вернется...?


 Не вернется...он уезжает навсегда



> Black Angel, он может быть рядом (как и ты) не физечки, но духовно. Так будет легче перенести расстование...


 У меня и так много людей, который могут быть рядом духовно, но мне нужен кто-то рядом физически. Что бы можно было обнять, прижаться к груди, поцеловать...Он вытащил меня буквально уже с того света, можно сказать ради него я и жила, а теперь он меня бросает, я не смогу опять жить в полном одиночестве, просто не смогу...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

в смысле "бросает"? может всё это не так?.. что случилось?.. куда уезжает?..

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, нет, ты сможешь... думаешь зачем он тебя вытащил..? что бы ты жила, и прежде всего живи ради себя... уверен он хочет, что бы ты жила...

----------


## Black Angel

уезжает к себе на родину, в украину, надоела ему москва. он обещал, что всегда будет со мной рядом, а теперь хочет уехать, разве это он меня не бросает?

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, может у него есть причины... он говорил почему уезжает?

----------


## Frau Finsternis

я его, кстати, отлично понимаю...москва..уф...пыль, шум, люди, бегущие неизвестно куда, прожигающие свои жизни..они ничего не замечают вокруг...там сложно уединится..

----------


## Black Angel

*MATARIEL*
Говорит, что ему все надоело, что хочет сменить обстановку

*Frau Finsternis*
Я конечно все понимаю, но мне то от этого не легче

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, он тебя с собой не звал...? и... у вас будет же какая нить связь...?

----------


## Black Angel

*MATARIEL*
Не звал...Да если бы и звал, то куда бы я поехала в чужую страну, даже школу еще не закончив. Звязь будет, но нахрен мне нужны сообщения по смс?! Этого добра мне и так хватает, мне нужно, что бы кто-то был рядом...

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, я могу тебя понять... как будто отрывают часть тебя... но ты все равно останешься собой, потому что ты это ты... он тебя вытащил и поэтому продолжай жить... может он захочет к тебе вернутся... не отчаивайся... через некоторое время станет легче.

----------


## Black Angel

*MATARIEL*
Не хочу я без него жить...Но ладно, пока посмотрим на ситуацию без резких движений

----------


## MATARIEL

держись... ты можешь все...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

у меня рекорд..я смогла съесть даниссимо..хотя от молочных продуктов меня просто выворачивает!(
но впринципе, моему глупому организму ещё не поздно передумать кушать этот даниссимо...но лучше бы он послушал мну и не делал этого...

чёрт..да..я разговариваю с собой! в этом нет ничего страшного! да? да...

----------


## prodemo

вся мокрая, джинсы грязные по колено, зато довольная! мне книги заказанные прислали... + еще подруга кое-чего из книг принесла...

----------


## U.F.O.

анализирую и пытаюсь понять, толи у мня такое жестокое проявление депрессии или я внатуре не хочу дальше жить...

----------


## MATARIEL

> чёрт..да..я разговариваю с собой! в этом нет ничего страшного! да? да...


 да..) в этом нет ничего страшного... я сам такой же...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

а мне нра!) есть о чём поговорить зато) столько схожих интересов)))

----------


## MATARIEL

а я еще спорю сам с собой.. и скажу по секрету.. это безпроигрышный спор..)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

а я (когда ты чё-нить не то говоришь) сижу перед компом и обсераю долбаную технику. а потом себя безмозглую!))))

----------


## MATARIEL

если я что то не то говорю, то в первую очередь обсерать нужна меня!...)))
а ты, лапа моя, не злись на эту технику... сейчас это единственное что нас связывает (ну я не беру в расчет души, ты и сама знаешь что моя рядом...)))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

что-то у меня не получается тебя обсерать *)
иди спать уже!

----------


## MATARIEL

не хачу... лучше с тобой посидеть..))

----------


## Frau Finsternis

всё...пошли спать!! давай, давай!!!
буду злиться!)
ну пойдёёёёём...)

----------


## MATARIEL

ну лаааадно....)))
залезай в кроватку, я за тобой сразу..)

----------


## strange_man

а у меня заслуженный отпуск, ухожу со спокойной душой и чистой совестью )

----------


## Frau Finsternis

схожу с ума...катаюсь на карусельке!)))

----------


## MATARIEL

Frau Finsternis, у меня твой пост немного накренился и стал карявым... скажи.. это только у меня такой глюк...?)))

----------


## MATARIEL

а не.. теперь все нормально...)))
ппц... видимо это мой разум уже накренился...(

----------


## Black Angel

...устала...

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, отдохни и наберись сил...

----------


## Black Angel

*MATARIEL*
Не получится у меня отдохнуть, подруга приехала в гости - надо ее развлекать

----------


## Frau Finsternis

каруселька пропала....

----------


## illuzZia

полная апатия...

----------


## MATARIEL

illuzZia, глубоко вздохни и возьми себя в руки... помни о том, что будут светлые времена...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

апатия ближе к ночи - это вполне нормально...просто пережди её...

----------


## U.F.O.

так на всё пох.... и так заыбыс на душе и в теле...

----------


## Black Angel

Как же холодно...

----------


## CorpseGrinder

а мне все покуй, я сделан из мяса

----------


## Frau Finsternis

*прыгает, бегает, рвёт на голове волосы* =)))

----------


## ER

*Frau Finsternis*, придёт Matariel и тебя успокоет)

----------


## Black Angel

а! как же мне хреново! где мои таблетки?!

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ER, так у меня всё хорошо) поэтому и бешаю)
а Matariel и так со мной)))

----------


## ER

боюсь представить, как ты себя ведёшь, когда тебе плохо... :Smile:  

*Black Angel*, не ищи решения в таблетках.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Er, да я белая и пушистая!))) мрмрмрррррр*)

----------


## ER

*чешу за ушком*)

----------


## MATARIEL

> Er, да я белая и пушистая!))) мрмрмрррррр*)


 Ну-ну...))) тьмок тя.. *)

Полегчало немного... недавно был в ярости от того, что не дали поспать номально...  сейчас полегче...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Matariel, и тебя чмок *) 
просто ты, действительно, ужасный альтруист!) вот и не высыпаешься...)

ER, ну, прям растаяла) *лизнула шейку в знак благодарности*))

----------


## CorpseGrinder

> просто ты, действительно, ужасный альтруист!) вот и не высыпаешься...)


 Согласен на все 100% ! А мне наверно никогда не понять такого отношения к жизни...

----------


## MATARIEL

Ну в каждом есть часть друг друга..)
CorpseGrinder, наверное мы тут вдвоем самые отъявленные тру блэкеры.. ХD

----------


## MATARIEL

аааааррргггхххххх!!!!! >>__<<   хочу крушить....

----------


## U.F.O.

состояние недовольства своим весом

----------


## prodemo

процессор-мозг в черепной коробке уже дымится.... моя операционка-нервная сетка выдает логическую ошибку.... какие к черту экзамены? деинсталляция нужна....

(я тут не выпендриваюсь с этими терминами, просто когда сидишь целыми днями и проги устанавливаешь, по-другому уже никак не выразиться.... вы уж извините.....)

----------


## MATARIEL

prodemo, тебе отдых нужен... поменьше сиди за кампом... у меня такое тоже бывало, отдохни... иначе прогоришь..)

----------


## illuzZia

хреновое...всё глючит...все молчат...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

prodemo, тебе перезагрузка нужна или дефрагментация!!
состояние, непонятка какая то, прыгает постоянно, то все хорошо, то грустно..

----------


## prodemo

три часа кошмара, а потом три дня ада. шум колес перебивает музыку в наушниках. толком не поспать. всё затекло. страх перед неудачей. преждевременная обида на саму себя за безответственность. uninstаll поможет в случае провала.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ноги болят ужасно что-то..просто кости ломит...а ещё 14 часов сегодня на поезде ехать (((
выжить бы...

Matariel, я буду скучать по тебе...(

----------


## Black Angel

еще 3 месяца и все, поскорей бы уже

----------


## MATARIEL

Frau Finsternis, выживешь... если нет, то я вытяну тебя из того света...
Тоже буду скучать...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Matariel, вряд ли вытащишь... *)

*ушла*

----------


## MATARIEL

Frau Finsternis, вытащу...)

*Удачи*

----------


## CorpseGrinder

думаю может того тяп-ляп вытащить вилку из розетки и покончить со всем...

----------


## Lil' and crazzy

получасовая истерика закрывшись в туалете от двух лучших друзей....дааа.....депрессия вернулась.......как же я ее ждала..........ненавижу все и всех. а в первую очередь себя.

----------


## prodemo

облегчение от одного прожитого события. но завтра их будет целых два. и это, надеюсь, конец! вечером и утром будет полный душевный загруз. спааать...

----------


## Black Angel

мне так холодно из-за физического состояния или из-за психического?

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, думаю из за того и другого.. у меня такое же, тока эти чувства атрафировались и теперь не так восприимчивы к холоду...

----------


## Hitorimono

Безразличие ко всему

----------


## prodemo

восторг, граничащий с экстазом по причине я хоть что-то в этой жизни могу! русский 5 - 84 балла, немецкий 5 - 90, английский 3 - 46. я думала, вообще ничего не сдам.

----------


## MATARIEL

prodemo, молодец..) поздравляю...

----------


## prodemo

Matariel, спасибо! 
у мну счас истерика от трехдневного сдерживания эмоций... это выливается в диком хохоте

----------


## Black Angel

как же меня это бесит!!!!!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

странное сосотяние, ходил в плазмоцентр, сдал плазму, ща руки перебинтваны, плохо сгибаются. зато на работу не надо идти!!

----------


## Black Angel

может на самом деле мы намного сильнее, чем хотим казаться самим себе?...

----------


## MATARIEL

внутри мы слабые, снаружи - сильные...

что то мне все хуже и хуже...

----------


## Black Angel

*MATARIEL*
А что у тебя такого происходит, что тебе все хуже?

----------


## MATARIEL

апатия, меланхолия, безысходность, одиночество... я чувствую их... и на этот раз надо приложить куда большие силы, что бы выкарабкаться...

----------


## Black Angel

*MATARIEL*
Ты выберешься...Я в тебя верю  :Wink:

----------


## Чёрная Роза

это ж надо было вчера так напиться....

----------


## Black Angel

держусь пока, хотя мне очень хреново

----------


## MATARIEL

Black Angel, давай держись... крепко-крепко... мы тебя не отпустим..)

----------


## U.F.O.

повесил грушу.. так прикольно...  :Smile:

----------


## Black Angel

написала...отправила...с замиранием сердца жду ответа...

----------


## [underlover]

лето. кончается. жизнь вокруг умирает. да и как-то апатично, наверное. и гроза за окном...

----------


## kasiwagi

еще одно разочарование: никак не могу научиться жить автоматически - у меня вновь и вновь возникает слабая надежда, хотя я и знаю, что она способна принести только новую боль.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

прошла свадьба у брата, вчера был отходняк, который плавно перетек в продолжение гулянки, сегодня опять отходняк, но уже проще, но вот блин на работу надо идти..

----------


## Black Angel

когда эта жара закончится? хожу как вареный овощь, ничего делать не хочется

----------


## Roman

жара, да, задолбала. я вот, когда на солнце надо быть, на голову лью воду), помогает.

----------


## Black Angel

я предпочитаю отсиживаться дома, рядом с холодным душем

----------


## Roman

можно не сидеть дома а сходить искупаться, если есть возможность.

----------


## Black Angel

возможность есть, только пойти не с кем(((

----------


## Roman

да, тогда это проблема. я вот сам хожу...одиноко, что поделать. дома сидеть не люблю...почему-то в последнее время. угнетает как-то.

----------


## U.F.O.

пол часа назад был в раздумиях о том за каким хуем мне дальше жить.. а ща мне кажется што пол часа назад я был долбайобам! :Smile: 
з.ы. кому жарко приезжайте в архангельск у нас уже чуть ли не зима :Smile:

----------


## Roman

Собираем вещи.

----------


## MATARIEL

а у меня дождь...)

----------


## Roman

Поделись.

----------


## Black Angel

Полная апатия

----------


## [underlover]

дадада
апатия
хочу - не хочу
<strike>могу</strike> нет. совсем не могу.

----------


## Roman

а мне всё же жарко.

----------


## MATARIEL

а бывает еще и тихая апатия... когда она где то глубоко внутри и ее почти не заметно... особенно снаружи...
сейчас что то такое...

----------


## illuzZia

на улице дождь... так легче. смывается один из слоев, а значит, душа становится чище. и ближе к небу...

----------


## [underlover]

днем жара
ночью дождь
днем я сплю
ночью живу

сейчас ночь
сейчас дождь

смывает....

----------


## Roman

возможно ночью будет дождь...его давно не было.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

я люблю дождь, быстрей бы осень.

----------


## [underlover]

у нас вторая половина лета - очень дождливая пора... 
грозы...

боюсь октября.
очень...
каждый год...
с каждым годом всё страшнее.......

----------


## Black Angel

скорей бы завтра, а еще лучше послезавтра!

----------


## [underlover]

скорее бы уже хоть что-нибудь..

----------


## U.F.O.

скорее бы ночь наступила...)

----------


## MATARIEL

скорее бы башка перестала болеть...

----------


## Roman

хочу в другой мир.

----------


## [underlover]

уже осень близится... уже подступает на мягких лапах. ближе. ближе и ближе. всё ближе, сука. рядом совсем. 
утро выдалось слишком осенним. стальное небо. капли дождя больно по глазам. и ветер колючий. откуда-то появились желтые листья. и под ноги... шуршат. 
8 утра. кто куда. а я... а я просто есть.

истлела сигарета...
не сегодня, но скорее бы..

----------


## Roman

ты в каком городе живёшь, что уже жёлтые листья? (или это что-то вроде поэзии?)

----------


## [underlover]

иркутск. сибирь, матушку ёё
середина августа - начало осени, как водится...

----------


## Roman

Понятно.Сибирь...

----------


## MATARIEL

хочу в сибирь... хочу холод...

----------


## [underlover]

а я во владивосток). летом чуть не уехала.. 
но мне и тут...
какая разница..

можно смеить имя. пол. цвет кожи. город. страну. всё что угодно.
от себя не убежишь.

убедилась.

----------


## Roman

эххххх...хреново.

----------


## Faithless

скорей бы жизнь началась..

----------


## [underlover]

скорее бы кончился дождь..

каждую ночь дождь.

----------


## Roman

а я всё так же хочу дождя.

----------


## MATARIEL

> а я во владивосток). летом чуть не уехала..


 А что остановило...? если не секрет...

----------


## Black Angel

давно мне не было так хреново...да что там давно, мне никогда не было так хреново!

----------


## Roman

В чём дело?

----------


## Black Angel

я потеряла человека, ради которого жила...

----------


## [underlover]

Matariel как всегда момент. я живу одним моментом. в тот момент мне нужно было быть здесь. я нужна была здесь. а потом ехать.. а потом уже было бестолку. момент потерян

----------


## MATARIEL

будет новый момент... главное доверься интуиции...

----------


## Andrew75

жесть!!! 3 месяца не могу выползти на улицу. мои игры с попытками уйти на тот свет привели лишь к тому что я попал в кому мля. долбит паранойя, но после комы много пустоты и страху стало, нет даже сил о чём то существенном подумать, что-то поанализировать...

хочу зиму!!! шоб снег валил и не так холдно было б - я бы сразу выскочил на улицу!!! мля буду! :Smile:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ипааааааааать!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
я, блин, по вам соскучилося!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Roman

> я потеряла человека, ради которого жила...


 В каком смысле потеряла? С ним всё нормально?

----------


## blooddrakon

состояние мое просто превосходное !!!!!!!!!!!! окончательно убедился в том, что я никому, извиняюсь, на хер в этом мире не нужен. теперь можно с уверенностью сказать, что жизнь удалась !

----------


## Roman

все мы тут такие...только червячки и вороны о нас мечтают.

----------


## ~alonely~

> все мы тут такие...только червячки и вороны о нас мечтают.


 *целую*

----------


## Black Angel

> В каком смысле потеряла? С ним всё нормально?


 У меня нет о нем никакой информации, уехал в другую страну и бросил меня!

----------


## Roman

понятно...хотя не совсем. вы в реальности знакомы? (в жизни). я так понял любимый человек?

----------


## MATARIEL

нежданно - негаданно сорвался... сейчас кулаки болят...(

----------


## Black Angel

> понятно...хотя не совсем. вы в реальности знакомы? (в жизни). я так понял любимый человек?


 Знакомы конечно, но я о нем мало чего знаю, так что исчезнуть из моей жизни с концами ему ничего не стоило(((

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Matariel успокойся...всё хорошо..просто расслабься...я с тобой!..

----------


## Frau Finsternis

хм....казалось бы всё так близко....так хорошо..казалось, что просто весь мир ласкает тебя...ты забываешься и просто падаешь в эту мягкость, в эту нежность....отдаёшься полностью...но...

так далеко...так тяжело...и слёзы...и пропасть...

не могу...сильная.. знаю. не говорите. единственная отмаза у других, чтобы отказать в поддержке: "ты сильная"....молчите...если вы такие глупцы.

не могу.

----------


## MATARIEL

Frau Finsternis, все нормально... и я с тобой...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

ну что ж....опять....на озеро...решительнее...

----------


## MATARIEL

Frau Finsternis, но знай... мой душа следует за тобой... всегда...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

хм...так веселее..действительно.....холодное озеро...чтоб у мну на глубине свело ноги...!

----------


## MATARIEL

даже не думай!!! я не отпущу тебя! ты же сама знаешь как я отношусь к тебе... пожалуйста... не надо...

----------


## Roman

и ради этого человека ты жила?.. хотя бывает конечно и такое... он знает про твои чувства?
озеро, хочу  в озеро. у нас только речка... может когда похолодает тоже поплавать...чтоб наверняка свело...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

у нас отличное озеро)....я уже одета....мне надо перейти через дорогу и спуститься чуть-чуть....виден залив и лес на другом береге...тишина...и волны...они так маня всегда...так приятно...их щекотание...они щекочат даже слух...оно забрало многих моих знакомых...но почему я его люблю?..и иду...всегда иду к нему...

у нас уже холодно...озеро не успело согреться...я его грею..........)

----------


## MATARIEL

> и ради этого человека ты жила?.. хотя бывает конечно и такое... он знает про твои чувства?


 Знает...

----------


## Roman

а вам, товарищ модератор, откуда известно?

----------


## Black Angel

Состояние немного шоковое

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Roman, ему всё известно...

состояния нет...вот это хрень...глаза до сих пор не приходят в норму...(

----------


## prodemo

похоже, осень начала на меня действовать... тоскливо как-то
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
sum non ergo cogito

----------


## Frau Finsternis

> похоже, осень начала на меня действовать... тоскливо как-то
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> sum non ergo cogito


 согласна....вот у меня правыда что-то она рано начала..раньше обычно середина сентября - начало....а сейчас...смерть какая-то...(

----------


## Roman

один...и дома один...просто мечта...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

накормила своих, надраила посуду...пошла на др...)

----------


## Мони

> всем привет! в этой теме желающие могут писать о своём состоянии. начну с себя:
> весна... пришло время для депрессии...


 кстати если кто не в курсе, то обострения у психически нездоровых людей (к коим можно причислить какой-то % суицидников) наблюдается лишь в 3% случаев.
это так на заметку, чтобы себя не обнадеживать в порывах к этому делу.

----------


## Roman

и убивать тебя строго топором.

----------


## Black Angel

бесит, бесит, меня всё бесит!

----------


## tventin2

грустно от того, что здесь происходит...

----------


## [underlover]

ага, такое.. такой.. бедлам.
да и внутри

----------


## Black Angel

Беспокойное

----------


## Roman

никакое

----------


## Мони

> никакое


 желаю удачно похмелиться!

----------


## Roman

ненавижу спиртное. просьба такого мне не писать.

----------


## Агата

башка болит..... не от похмелья!=)

----------


## Мони

> ненавижу спиртное. просьба такого мне не писать.


 как я понимаю у вас были с ним проблемы?

----------


## Roman

нет. а вы психоаналитик?

----------


## MATARIEL

> нет. а вы психоаналитик?


 Скорее всего да.. (извиняюсь, что решаю за других, но ответ сам собой напрашивается)...

----------


## огрызок тепла

подраться хочется с кем-нибудь.
бесит все....опять себя поцарапала...на работе еще....теперь дифачка-красавица просто. в офисе жарко, маечка вполне такая открытая и царапины по спине...и если кому-то кажется, что завтра я приду в тулупе, то он глубоко ошибаются....я еще на эту гребанную работу с битой ходить начну...достали!

----------


## Roman

а мне что-то ничего уже не хочется...
бита вещь хорошая, полезная...особенно для окружающих. только ты держись...всё будет хорошо...когда-нибудь.

----------


## MATARIEL

все будет хорошо... не сейчас, но будет...
как же я устал...

----------


## огрызок тепла

вы меня просто успокаиваете. я не ребенок, я в сказки не верю

----------


## Kranston

а йа счас пью хайникен, поэтому умиротворен и расслаблен. немецкое пиво - рулез.

----------


## Kranston

сорри, оно голландским оказалось, но все равно рулез.

----------


## [underlover]

сделала сплит (резрезала язык), не ем, не пью, не говорю, но я как никогда рада, что не бросила курить - последняя радость)). на самом деле это подняло настроение еще как , во всяком случае точно *буду жить*, пока не заживёт =)

----------


## Мони

> сделала сплит (резрезала язык), не ем, не пью, не говорю, но я как никогда рада, что не бросила курить - последняя радость)). на самом деле это подняло настроение еще как , во всяком случае точно *буду жить*, пока не заживёт =)


 а можно фотографию языка? очень интересно.

----------


## Roman

не думаю, что это красиво. как-то показывали одного...делать не фиг вам.

----------


## Roman

костя, тебе может лучше поспать? или спишь уже...

----------


## [underlover]

фотография, я думаю, пока правда не слишком презентабельная - через несколько дней - пожалуйста...

но если вы хотите?

----------


## Мони

> фотография, я думаю, пока правда не слишком презентабельная - через несколько дней - пожалуйста...
> 
> но если вы хотите?


 да выложи какая есть, я тоже одно время подумывал о подобном

----------


## [underlover]

http://cs1574.vkontakte.ru/u7837620/...m_87e75388.jpg

http://cs1574.vkontakte.ru/u7837620/...m_f6f55672.jpg

любуйтесь

----------


## Мони

> http://cs1574.vkontakte.ru/u7837620/...m_87e75388.jpg
> http://cs1574.vkontakte.ru/u7837620/...m_f6f55672.jpg
> любуйтесь


 ничего так, весёленько, а тебе приходится его как-то держать раздельным? ведь если не держать, то он срастется. использовала ли ты местную анестезию (лидокаин там, например) и чем разрезала? или это делалось в специальном салоне?

----------


## [underlover]

в таких операциях используют ультракаин (лидокаин слишком слаб для этого), а я анестезию не использовала. разрезали скальпелем. не в салоне, но товарищ опытный и умелый в области пирсы и бодмода. я сама могу раздвигать половинки языка, но в самом начале вкладывают гемостатическую губку, пока кровь не остановится, но периодически руками раздвигать нужно. некоторые ставят перегородки из подручных материалов. я без этого обхожусь, тем более перегородки вываливаются и проч.

----------


## Roman

н-да...каждому своё. а что на бороде?

----------


## [underlover]

аллергия((
товарищ приехал из кнр, привёз фруктиков заморских, раньше ела - всё окей было, а сейчас наелась - покрылась такой вот какой(

----------


## Black Angel

ненавижу, когда игнорят мои вопросы!

----------


## Мони

> ненавижу, когда игнорят мои вопросы!


 выход есть, и ты его знаешь.

----------


## Black Angel

> выход есть, и ты его знаешь.


 нет, не знаю...

----------


## Мони

> в таких операциях используют ультракаин (лидокаин слишком слаб для этого), а я анестезию не использовала. разрезали скальпелем..


 кстати, а как твой парень к этмоу относится?

----------


## [underlover]

парня у меня нет). только муж - он и делал +_+

----------


## Roman

небось у него такая же шутка...вернее такой язык.
от фруктов значит? сколько съела? 5 кг? 10?

----------


## огрызок тепла

голова болит. жутко. и вообще паршиво.
ничего не хочется. совсем. просто уснуть и не просыпаться больше.

----------


## MATARIEL

через пару часов похороны... дождь как раз кстати... что то волнуюсь...

----------


## Агата

как хорошо на форуме... тихо .. спокойно.. словно наполняю легкие свежим воздухом, освобождая их от угарного газа, которым приходилось дышать прежде

----------


## Roman

вот так завернула...свежим суицидальным воздухом...

----------


## Агата

=))) осень ... депр... сладкий запах воздуха.... сладкий , как запах крови.... =))

----------


## Black Angel

В ожидании...

----------


## Roman

запах крови?
я тоже в ожидании...3 мировой всё.

----------


## MATARIEL

> вот так завернула...свежим суицидальным воздухом...


 Я тоже об этом подумал...

----------


## огрызок тепла

нет, теперь не то время. нет, теперь не то небо, когда можно было просто улыбаться, серым оно будет потом...

----------


## U.F.O.

всё болит... )

----------


## Roman

дождь...с самого утра... 30 августа. рано. уже не будет так тепло. теперь это осень. потеплеет. но не так. а потом снова... холода. небо серое...небо... люблю небо...пусть и серое. просто больше ничего не осталось). кажется я схожу с ума.
мяу, даже серое небо лучше, чем серая жизнь.
интересно, зачем я всё это пишу...крайняя стадия одиночества похоже...что потом...

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я вот и сама серая. просто серая-серая...

----------


## MATARIEL

серая от того... что видишь себя такой... прислушай к мнению других... и я скажу тебе, что ты не серая...

----------


## Roman

ты как радуга).
костя, что у тебя случилось?

----------


## огрызок тепла

мне кажется, что мне нужно срочно умереть. не физически. я не убью себя насовсем. просто как-то морально нужно себя уничтожить, чтоб потом появились силы  сделать хоть что-то.
я так устала...
я в душе мертвая.совсем мертвая. а что-то трепыхается еще. и это живое мне мешает. потому что я сама себя понимать перестала. поток сознания какой-то. цвета теряю...

----------


## Roman

я вот тоже думаю--как бы умереть морально..да побыстрее.

----------


## MATARIEL

рома... ммм... помоему я где то говорил... вроде... друга убили...

----------


## Black Angel

похоже все не так уж и хорошо, как мне казалось...

----------


## Roman

было. Да. контакт

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

блин, что то я заболеваю, не вовремя то как..  :Frown:  надеюсь завтра все будет хорошо.. чаю с малиновым вареньем на ночь и медка немного.. лучшее лекарство..  :Smile:

----------


## kasiwagi

очень холодно. (во вторник обещают всего 5 градусов днем). с начала лета не созванивался со своим единственным другом - все закончилось так просто, словно ничего и не было, и не о чем даже сожалеть: так бывает, когда просыпаешься утром после плохого сна - грустный и обиженный - и понимаешь, что смысла обижаться на кого-то нет: все, что было сказано и сделано, растаяло вместе со сном.

----------


## Black Angel

кажется у меня начинается осенний депресняк(((

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у меня голова опять болит. и еще я устала. и еще завтра отпуск и я еду на море.а почему-то никаких эмоций. будто бы все это не со мной.

----------


## MATARIEL

огрызок тепла, это наверное как остаточное явление после долгого ожидание.. когда ждешь чего то очень долго... грезишь ночами, а потом когда уже почти что миришься вдруг появляется желанное, но почему то оно уже не становится такое желанное... как желание которое уже "сгорело"...
просто пожелай этот отпуск заново...

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вернулась.там тепло на море. а здесь холодно.
и еще здесь работа, на которую я больше возвращаться не хочу.
и просто не хочется уходить вникуда. но и оставаться там не вижу смысла...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

у меня тоже скоро отпуск, я конечно не на море, но самарские горы со своими аномалиями ждут меня!! жду не дождусь отпуска!!

----------


## Black Angel

пережила моральную смерть, сейчас чувствую себя более менее стабильно

----------


## U.F.O.

яяяядооомаааааааааааа!!!!! накацта я снова дома, в своей комнате!))) пистец как я соскучился по своему кампу) и всей той керне которая у мня в комнате)) так не привычно наблюдать парядак)) без радномно раскиданых на столе дисков, тетрадок и прочей фигни))) бля! я щаааазззлееффф!!! жаль тока эт не надолго(( зафтра опять сваливаю к сибе((

----------


## огрызок тепла

я ухожу с работы. начальство еще не знает.
вот знаю, что все правильно делаю,нет смысла  работать круглые сутки за корочку хлеба. а работать с таким начальством и таким отношением вообще унизительно.
так почему же я плачу и остановиться не могу?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

сегодня в 9 утра пришла женщина из военкомата, дала повестку под роспись в военкомат, в понедельник надо идти в военкомат, дубль два так сказать, опять противостояние с военкоматом, все настроение мне испортили!! седня у друга днюха, едем за город в сад, банька, шашлыки, пифко)) попробую отдохнуть..

----------


## prodemo

я дома!!!! завтра опять в общагу... блин, непривычно большой монитор, крупные значки, мышка - куда я попала??? 
зато вчера и сегодня по самым нелюбимым предметам получила хорошие оценки, ну если не считать двойку по истории))

----------


## Freezer2007

жесткий депрес(
чтото заставило вернутся, хотя всё равно одиноко, вроде и не заглядывал месяца 2-полтора, а всё как раньше((, мож даже хуже, не знаю. 
странная штука "жизнь", а мож это не жизнь, что такое жизнь? :Confused:  
бесполезно, внутри коктель чуств, смесь отвращения к себе, скуки и ощущения своей бесполезности. человек - кусок мяса, и этим всё сказано(( :Frown:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

в раздумьях, не знаю что делать, как поступить, к кому обратиться...

----------


## tventin2

хочется планы строить, но на данный момент это не возможно... когда же будет можно???

----------


## Roman

Freezer, ошибаешься.
Волк-Одиночка, к себе обратись. 
tventin2, планы лучше не строить..это я уже понял. 
Вот вспомнил--у нас на мосту есть место, над землёй оно (мост через реку). На перилах, всегда в одном и том же месте приматывают скотчем цветы. Только цветы завянут...снова новые. Сколько раз там проходил...До земли метров 20ть. Кому-то очень тяжело обновлять эти цветы.

----------


## Freezer2007

огляделся вокруг и увидел рассвет,
глянул внутрь себя, но в душе света нет(((((

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

огляделся вокруг и увидел рассвет,
глянул внутрь себя, но в душе света нет(((((
погибающее сердце, в черном платочке,
одинокая душа, в живой оболочке((

----------


## Black Angel

Стабильно плохое

----------


## Удавка

Овощное

----------


## Roman

волк-одиночка, поверь, ты не такой уж одинокий. так что не всё так плохо ещё.

----------


## prodemo

я влюбилась... да, опять... хочу сдохнуть из-за того, что ничего сделать не могу... опять...

----------


## guest

состояние сейчас описать трудно..

----------


## Roman

prodemo, ха, влюбилась, вот так просто раз и всё..) опять, снова...Это так легко?
Странно, начинаю ненавидеть людей...
Жизнь--грёбаная синусоида.

----------


## Freezer2007

эх мнеб влюбится, нето как баран 5-ый год люблю одну и понимаю что без ответа(((

----------


## Roman

я раньше не верил в любовь...теперь ещё больше не верю. а то, что испытываю...должен просто убить. нет любви...нет.
хорошо тем, у кого любовь соотносится с нравится--не нравится.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Roman, с нравится не нравится обычно все и начинается, потом уже чувства возростают и превращаются в любовь.. но начианется все с маленькой искорки между друг другом..

----------


## Удавка

вроде как в моске поясней стало.

----------


## Black Angel

не плохо и не хорошо, на все плевать, такое состояние бывает после истерик...

----------


## Hitorimono

скучаю по местам, где возвращают интерес к жизни (чамьюва). снова туда тянет.

----------


## Roman

Как понять?

----------


## Roman

вроде отличная погода...выходной...почему же так пусто?...не люблю субботу..теперь не люблю.

----------


## tventin2

с волос капает... и нет никого

----------


## Hitorimono

> Как понять?


 Чамьюва - поселок такой на берегу моря. Море, масса вкусностей и выпивки, кальян - окунаешься в это, и забываешь, что собирался уйти. Хочется дальше жить, и уезжать оттуда не хочется.

----------


## tventin2

Hitorimono, на берегу какого моря?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

весело на море.. не разу там не был..

----------


## Roman

а я хочу океан увидеть...тихий...

----------


## Hitorimono

> Hitorimono, на берегу какого моря?


 Средиземного. Местные правда его Белым называют.

----------


## Roman

среди земли...море...я даже на чёрном всего-то пару раз был...

----------


## U.F.O.

синий в гавнище((((.. бла как долга я этописал та... а это ищё долище.....

----------


## kasiwagi

я тоже недалеко от моря живу. но на его берегу был всего пару раз.

----------


## Roman

я бы там часто бывал........

----------


## kasiwagi

> я бы там часто бывал........


 Там не слишком "живописные" окрестности (насколько я помню), к тому же холодно.. хотя мысль неплохая - может (часа два, наверное, получится, если ехать на автобусе с пересадкой), выберусь на следующей неделе: свободного времени пока достаточно.

----------


## Black Angel

устала, ничего не хочется...я наверно когда-нибудь убью и его и себя...

----------


## Roman

> Там не слишком "живописные" окрестности (насколько я помню), к тому же холодно.. хотя мысль неплохая - может (часа два, наверное, получится, если ехать на автобусе с пересадкой), выберусь на следующей неделе: свободного времени пока достаточно.


 для меня главное, чтобы людей не было...Холодно? А может дома, среди родных или ещё в окружении кого-то ещё холоднее? Лично мне да. В душе холодно.
А стараюсь чаще выбераться в безлюдные места. Только у нас их почти нет. Хотя теперь только ночью..но будут.

----------


## Roman

> устала, ничего не хочется...я наверно когда-нибудь убью и его и себя...


 Любовь дарит жизнь, но иногда она и забирает её. (или это не то?).

----------


## Black Angel

> Любовь дарит жизнь, но иногда она и забирает её. (или это не то?).


 Это как раз то...

----------


## огрызок тепла

руки опускаются

----------


## MATARIEL

*поднимает опущенные руки и ставит подпорки*)

----------


## Roman

ненавижу этот мир..точнее людей...не всех...большинство.....наверное я слишком злой человек. 
на земле надо оставить 2 000 000 людей. остальных убить, уничтожить...

----------


## MATARIEL

> на земле надо оставить 2 000 000 людей. остальных убить, уничтожить.


 Выборочно..))) и ты не злой.. ненависть к этому миру это тоже самое что и ненависть к чему то пошлому, грязному и плохому... только не надо держать всю ненависть в себе, сжигая себя самого... выпускай ее, можно это делать не в реале а например в этом же инете... пофиг что кто то узнает об этом, главное это ты и твое восприятие мира...

----------


## Roman

даже стишок написал..надо будет выложить

----------


## U.F.O.

в запое...

----------


## Stas

сгрыз все ногти на руках, где бы их ещё раздобыть...

----------


## ER

Empty...

----------


## Агата

> сгрыз все ногти на руках, где бы их ещё раздобыть...


 
дурацкая знакомая привычка)))) у мя на это в данное время жесткое табу  :Smile:  так что мне их приходится подстригать, что и те советую)

----------


## Агата

> Empty...


 хочешь я тя заполню? ммм, ну к примеру могу заполнить тя молочным коктейлем  :Smile: ) любишь их?

----------


## ER

Эх, Ксюша..)

----------


## Агата

ась?  :Smile: ) не любишь коктейли молочные? так не вопрос - "Морожжженное!! Пирожженное!" (это из какого-то милого мультика, я опять забыла, из какого  :Frown:  ) 
а еще можно взять себя за шкирку, оторвать от компа и пойти пошарахаться по улицам (чем лично я сейчас планирую заняться  :Smile: ) ) у нас ща такая холодрыга, вот как раз заполнюсь холодом... *хех* а че, холод - не пустота....  :Smile:

----------


## ER

Мультик "Вовка в тридевятом царстве" :Big Grin:  Чёрт, я не могу заполнить, что я делала сегодня днём, но зато помню мультики, которые я смотрела 10 лет назад)

А на счёт прогулки - Ты чертовки права.

----------


## Freezer2007

заполнятсо надо пивом), ещё апсент неразбавленый 60% неплохо заполняет, но пиво лучше, а ещё можно заполнитсо колой или чемто подобным, но это ужо для екстрималов)), тех, кто гробили себя постепенно и привыкли к химии.

----------


## ER

> а ещё можно заполнитсо колой или чемто подобным, но это ужо для екстрималов)), тех, кто гробили себя постепенно и привыкли к химии.


 О, это я... Каждый день обещаю себе, что не буду пить всякую гадость

----------


## ER

Ушла гулять....

----------


## Freezer2007

я последнее время на здоровом образе жизни. От красителей и химии отвыкать хочу))
спирт только медецинский(хоть от технического и штырит, но решил его не пить больше)), пойло - нормальное, пиве чешское или в пабах где его варят и даж курю только сигареты.

----------


## Агата

> заполнятсо надо пивом), ещё апсент неразбавленый 60% неплохо заполняет, но пиво лучше, а ещё можно заполнитсо колой или чемто подобным, но это ужо для екстрималов)), тех, кто гробили себя постепенно и привыкли к химии.


 
Нееее, пиво  не по мне))а вот кола... - ты читаешь мои мысли: как раз планировала закинуться ею  :Smile: 




> Мультик "Вовка в тридевятом царстве" Чёрт, я не могу заполнить, что я делала сегодня днём, но зато помню мультики, которые я смотрела 10 лет назад)
> 
> А на счёт прогулки - Ты чертовки права.


 да-да!!!! именно про Вовку))) да мультики жжжгут!!  :Smile: 
ну вот и пошли на улицу! у вас как там погодка?)

----------


## Агата

> Ушла гулять....


 какая ты быстрая  :Smile: )) иль это я медленно печатаю )))
а еще меня забавляет "правило 60 секунд" )))

----------


## Агата

Freezer2007 , 

ты на правильном пути!  :Wink:

----------


## ER

Воть и я... Погодка хорошая, осенняя такая...

----------


## Stas

да-да... зуб на зуб не попадает... как... к-к-к-а-а-к-к... ХОЛОДНО!

----------


## ER

Да? А в Самаре тепло.

----------


## Freezer2007

я наверно гдето между вами живу))

----------


## Stas

это смотря с какой стороны глобус раскручивать... скорее уж ER живёт между нами. )))

----------


## Агата

а я , значит, живу где -то между Freezer2007 и Stas'ом  :Smile: )

----------


## ER

%) бррр

----------


## Агата

луна зовет меня выть

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Приятно видеть завсегдатаев нашего форума  :Smile:

----------


## ER

NamelessChild не хватает

----------


## WICKED

> NamelessChild не хватает


 да...она жива?

----------


## ER

Хз.

----------


## MATARIEL

> да...она жива?


 Конечно жива...

----------


## Stas

> а я , значит, живу где -то между Freezer2007 и Stas'ом )


 ну если учесть, что я живу в Амурской области (близко от китайцев), то наверное... ))) дальше на вострок там только один MATARIEL живёт... ))

----------


## Nocticula

холодно утром

----------


## Агата

к обеду теплеет...

----------


## ER

Чёрт, как же мне надоела моя семья... Ненавижу.

----------


## Агата

ER, знаешь, мне в таких ситуациях помогает мысль о том, что все они (моя семья) умрут (ну, или я умру первой), так что можно и потерпеть несколько лет, ведьпотм терпеть будет уже некого  :Wink: 
чем семья тебя достала?


а день сегодня какой-то страшно ипанутый. и пустой. хотя по плану должен быть наполнен до краев.

----------


## ER

> т(ну, или я умру первой)


 Лучше уж так.

Я не могу уже с ними жить,  я каждый день слышу упрёки и нотации в свою сторону и каждый считает своим долгом  учить меня как нужно правильно жить. Ещё эти постоянные фразы от сестры какая плохая.

За что я люблю универ, так это за то, что там хоть можно побыть одной (сесть куда-нить подальше ото всех, заткнуть уши наушниками и ни на кого не реагировать). А дома к тебе постоянно кто-нить лезет с тупыми разговорами.... Ррр

Сейчас хотели поехать на дачу (я, мама и сестра), так пока мы шли до гаража, они мне весь мозг вынесли. В результате я распсиховалась, послала их и пошла домой.

----------


## Stas

наконец-то пришёл (приполз точнее) мой заказ! ))) Анталогия Героев! эх... ^_^ классно, когда врубил четвёртую часть было такое чувство, что я отыскал что-то давно забытое... подарок из прошлого!   :Smile:

----------


## WICKED

Stas, откуда заказ шёл?

----------


## Stas

WICKED купи всё ру... там заказывал, а пришёл из республики Марий Эл, Йошкар-Ола... мммммм... о_О
А что?

----------


## WICKED

Stas интересно мне...скока дней поссылочка шла?

----------


## Stas

ох чувак, долго... (((( наверное чуть больше месяца, потом на почте работают одни придурки! первое извещение где-то потерялось, хорошо что второе пришло... пришлось ещё штраф заплатить за то, что не забрал диски вовремя... (( ну всё равно оно того стоило!   :Smile:

----------


## WICKED

вот как...неужели такой дефицит с играми,что их заказывать приходиться??

----------


## Stas

ага... не то слово! тех, какие мне нужны нет как на зло...

----------


## WICKED

мда....есть такое дело....и это печально

----------


## U.F.O.

трезвый... (((

----------


## огрызок тепла

паршивый день какой-то.
на работе поцапалась.
и я же знаю, что я права.  значит на оскорбления глупых девок  внимание можно не обращать. на дураков не обижаются же.

----------


## Агата

> За что я люблю универ, так это за то, что там хоть можно побыть одной (сесть куда-нить подальше ото всех, заткнуть уши наушниками и ни на кого не реагировать). А дома к тебе постоянно кто-нить лезет с тупыми разговорами.... Ррр


 игнор - великое спасение)))

----------


## Агата

че-то курить охото... не к добру...

----------


## U.F.O.

чё та я не здесь где та.... =\

----------


## огрызок тепла

горло болит. вот как заболею, как умру вот сейчас...
а завтра на работу...не хочу!

----------


## WICKED

> горло болит. вот как заболею, как умру вот сейчас


 в этом есть плюс...на работу не надо будет ходить  :Smile:

----------


## Stas

ох... кошмар! ( проснулся, а кофе как назло кончилось... ещё вчера. хоть обратно в кровать лезь...

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я в последнее время кофе пить не могу. у меня голова кружиться начинает, звон в ушах какой-то. это давление наверное, да? и от зеленого чая тоже самое. а мне нравится зеленый чай((я себе купила чай с мяутой, липтон называется(скрытая реклама, они мне доплачивают)
а еще я себе новую обувку купила, сегодня весь день на каблуках ходила и лапки теперь так гудят, так болят.
а вы часто несете чушь, чтоб хоть как-то  отвлечься?как-то холодно на самом деле. и головная боль эта не отпускает.и на работе поцапалась с рук-лем смежного отдела. даже не поцапалась, а просто вынудила его согласиться со мной.вот иногда же получается перевернуть все с ног на голову и запутать человека так, что он идет у тебя на поводу, даже против своей воли?в последнее время мне часто хочется ему морду расцарапать. нет, я его конечно люблю, ценю и уважаю. но бесить в последнее время часто стал. и я вижу, что я его тоже раздражаю.а то, что девочки из отдела  меня в игнор отправили, так  к черту их. их руководитель на моей стороне, они явно из-за этого бесятся...
а еще у меня завтра вождение. второй урок. вот как бы незаметно с работы сбежать...все равно уйду, конечно. просто никто не разрешал.

----------


## Nocticula

ммм...Москву заливает дождём...! потрясающе!!!))))

----------


## Stas

мня... по утрам лужи схватывает лёд... *стучит зубами* обогреватель - с-с-с-самый х-х-х-одовой т-т-т-овар...

----------


## Nocticula

как всё-таки хорошо посидеть одной дома и попить пивка......

----------


## U.F.O.

намного лучше нормально поесть.. ((

----------


## Nocticula

ну...я сыта..)

----------


## lifeless_

как же хочется спать, а не получается...

----------


## ER

Грёбанная курсовая....

----------


## U.F.O.

грёбаный отчёт по практике

----------


## Stas

эта да... настоящие проблемы. ) возрадуйтесь люди, нам везёт ибо мы не живём в Индонезии...

----------


## ER

Это да....

----------


## Агата

я закрываю глаза, из дня сваливая прочь. и в этом странном кругу себя найти не могу. какую жизнь мне выбрать дальше, если это возможно? (с)

----------


## огрызок тепла

опять засада, кругом враги. нас кто-то предал. беги, мява, беги (дом кукол, беги, лола, беги)
ну реально кругом враги и никому верить нельзя

----------


## Агата

> опять засада, кругом враги. нас кто-то предал. беги, мява, беги (дом кукол, беги, лола, беги)


 хорошая песня  :Smile: 




> ну реально кругом враги и никому верить нельзя


 улыбайся только СВОИМ  :Wink:

----------


## огрызок тепла

да у меня чего-то своих не осталось как-то.
все чужие

----------


## tventin2

Боюсь, что не справлюсь. Очень боюсь.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я не боюсь. я уже не справилась...

----------


## Агата

> Боюсь, что не справлюсь. Очень боюсь.


 ню... не бойся. это - пустое. просто знай, что  влюбом случае , все временно. а раз временно, значит преодолимо, значит полюбому справишься. 
когда у меня такое состояние, я просто вспоминаю о том, что все пройдет, и отдаюсь течению жизни, чтобы оно скорей куда -нибудь вынесло меня из этого потока. 
just slide (C) Fight club

----------


## Агата

Я намечаю линии раскроя на своих бледных и недвижимых руках. я предвкушаю состояние покоя - уже Нирвана замелькала в моих снах

----------


## Stas

В те дни люди будут искать смерти, но не найдут её, пожелают умереть, но смерть убежит от них.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я вообще в мультике живу чтоли...
на работе ситуация чем-то напоминает сцену из фильма "мистер и миссис смит". ну там же был момент, когода эта веселая парочка ужинала, беседовала мирно так, а  каждый думал, кто кого же первый прибить попытается. вот и чувствую, что видимость дружелюбия какого-то. а на самом деле  в глотки ведь вцепимся и глазки выцарапаем друг  другу.обидно.  не вижу смысла в попытках вернуть утраченное доверие друг к другу. просто этот человечек мне очень-очень дорог всегда был.

----------


## U.F.O.

почему всегда когда смотриш фильм CamRip то вначале в зале ктонить обязательно кашляет??

----------


## Агата

мир медленно трещит по швам
очень-очень-очень....

----------


## ER

А мне хорошо, очень-очень)

----------


## Freezer2007

никак, просто никак(

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> почему всегда когда смотриш фильм CamRip то вначале в зале ктонить обязательно кашляет??


 UFO это спецэффект этой конторы, визитная карточка так сказать..

юзаю инет, думаю о будущем, слушаю эмбиент...

----------


## Nocticula

состояние...несуществующее

----------


## U.F.O.

курим и в хуй не дуем %%%

----------


## U.F.O.

комната такая классная такая уютная красивая светом наполненая и за окном снег так прикольна красиво падает и ваще всё клаасное всех люблююю сказка гыыыы

----------


## Freezer2007

реально работает, бошка болит жутко, вчера перепил слегка, или травонулсо чемто, хз, вродь всего 2л пива выпил(

----------


## U.F.O.

эта... заебись всё.. хоть всё и хуёва но мне заебись

----------


## lifeless_

просто страшно.

----------


## U.F.O.

ааа!! новые гады!! наканец та новые гадосы (((((((((=

----------


## ER

Бред, бред, один сплошной бред!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Римма

Состояние - хочется что-то изменить коренным образом
за тело я уже взялась, пора начинать работать с сознанием
естественно, в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Уфо явно чего то обкурился..  завязывай мат на форуме распространять..

----------


## U.F.O.

простите.. просто всё круутааа  (:

----------


## Stas

крута будет когда выйдет Dragon Age: Origins. а это будет очень скоро! )))) вот тогда будет такая крута, что круче и быть вообще ничего не может! а сейчас... тихо сидим в засаде, как мышки.

----------


## Nocticula

заболеваю. долго щас разбиралась с часами в квартире, все счуко показывают разное время. блин, аж страшно стало!)
а так вроде всё в норме)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Поиграл в покер, выйграл за сессию 8 баксов, хороший результат для моего маленького счета..  довольный ложусь спать  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

ужастное чуствую себя обсосом и дебилом которому не даст девушка даже если её будут жестоко пытать, зато даст какому нибудь "реальному посану" слесарю Валерке с грязными руками и насолько лысой головой что её можно использовать вместо зеркала, который её тупо напоит и сказажет "пошли и**ца с*ка *ля! ах*ела *ля??!О_О".. а человеку который ей помог скажет "нененнене никак.. нууу... у мня празники! и мать кстате скоро придёт!".. где логика? о_0 где? я прошёл 3 остановки до дома в мыслях пытаясь найти нити логики... здравого объяснения мой мозг так не смог выдать ((( с такими успехами у меня комплекс неполноценности скоро добавица...

----------


## U.F.O.

я снова пьян и доволен собой.. алкоголь (фпг)

----------


## =>>>>>

Голова болит, разрывается.Непонятные наплывы мыслей...

----------


## U.F.O.

снова похмелье.. снова прогулы.. похоже на конец жизни.. мыслей

----------


## U.F.O.

вобще сёдня же хеллоуин, нада гримироваца (:

----------


## Stas

ага... на бошку тыкву нацепить и обклеиться светоотражателями! )))

----------


## U.F.O.

ааа!! наканец та я клаву починил.. стоило всеволишь её разобрать и собрать !! (:

----------


## Nocticula

оооохх. отличный хэллоувин))))) рррр)

----------


## Nocticula

эх.....я вас всех люблю, психи!)
и я и Frau Finsternis! ыть)

----------


## U.F.O.

ща блювану... ((((

----------


## mors certa

> ща блювану... ((((


 че, на пати был что ля?  :Smile: )

----------


## U.F.O.

2 mors certa
ога, на опен аире (:

----------


## Римма

после работы было нервное
прогулялась под мягко падающим снегом
теперь спокойное

----------


## ER

Смешно. Хожу по кругу, при этом надеюсь, что что-то изменится, хех..

----------


## Stas

полезно жить вечно, делим на ноль, надо что-нибудь на ноль разделить...

----------


## =>>>>>

Эмоциональная тупость.

----------


## U.F.O.

*в бешенстве*

----------


## Римма

расслабленное спокойное

----------


## Nocticula

немножно злое, немножко "достали все", немного хочется одиночества, а возможно, что немножно хочется тепла от кого-то...

----------


## MATARIEL

...)

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я итоговый зачет в автошколе не сдала. вот.

----------


## =>>>>>

> а я итоговый зачет в автошколе не сдала. вот.


 Уснула за рулем?

----------


## огрызок тепла

да там теория пока была. ну я эту теорию и не сдала. и даже не знаю, где ошиблась. у нас такого понятия как работа над ошибками там просто нет

----------


## U.F.O.

манздрав предупреждает:
-всё ништяяяяяяяяккк (%

----------


## Black Angel

халява))

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я сдала итоговый зачет и внутр.экзамен в автошколе. теперь меня пустят в гаи недели через две.
а еще меня кашель замучал. вот сегодня утром начался. в целом я чувствую себя нормально, температуры и слабости вроде как нет. а вот кашель...сухой и навязчивый. будто бы задыхаюсь((((

----------


## Сергей6792

Апатия.И одновременно бешенная злость на этот грёбаный мир.Даж сам понять не могу-как такое бывает...

----------


## огрызок тепла

> а я сдала итоговый зачет и внутр.экзамен в автошколе. теперь меня пустят в гаи недели через две.
> а еще меня кашель замучал. вот сегодня утром начался. в целом я чувствую себя нормально, температуры и слабости вроде как нет. а вот кашель...сухой и навязчивый. будто бы задыхаюсь((((


 а вот сегодня мне хреново. я еще и на работе отсиживалась(( завтра не пойду на работу, поменялась с напарницей((( температура под 39((( и кашель, и тошнота, и головная боль, и температура....видок-краше в гроб кладут...редкая Мява доживает до 30 лет((((

----------


## U.F.O.

конечностей нету - запчасти от кокого то другого человека.мышц нет,есть верёвки за которые я дергаю неощущая силы.вокруг глаз ужасно болит, такое чуство што щас зрачки выкатяца.тело то горит то остывает.пить постоянно хочется. похоже на сон всё выглядит нереально,  я забыл как просыпаца.меня не покидает ощущение што кто та у мня за спиной.стёмно даже.эхо в ушах.
00:01 26.11.2009

----------


## U.F.O.

обездвижен.. х_х

----------


## =>>>>>

Не могу найти себе места...
Ужасное состояние вернулось, точно зверство внутри

----------


## Римма

Меня подловили на давнем обещании участвовать в стихотворной дуэли  - сейчас, когда у меня "творческий кризис". К завтрашнему вечеру я должна написать стих про мифическое существо (выбрала сфинкса, пока готова только строфа).

Вымучиваю вдохновение.
Отказаться не могу - публично объявлено о дуэли. Дело чести.
)))
Эххх... посмотрим, что у меня выйдет))

----------


## U.F.O.

хочу педаль digitech df7...... но денег нету. да и в нашем балоте такова не продают..  :Frown: (( это меня очень-очень печалит... ((

----------


## stre10k

дрожь по всему телу, руки трясутся, ноги ватные, сердце вздрагивает постоянно и ОЧЕНЬ больно душе

----------


## U.F.O.

не хватает адреналина.. пытаюсь выйти на БК в своём городе...

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я вождение в гаи завалила...теорию легко сдала, а вот  вождение. меня  с площадки выгнали. даже в город не выпустили((
утешают, что с первого раза вождение никто не сдает. а все равно обидно очень. пришла домой и под одеяло. спать. я всегда сплю, когда на что-то обиделась

----------


## U.F.O.

а жопоцикл педовелика

----------


## Агата

вот ты иногда сидишь/ стоишь посреди комнаты/ валяешься на полу в углу, лицо у тебя каменное, а по нему стекают такие огромные слезы. а ты ни о чем не думаешь, ты просто чувствуешь , как внутри там долбится сердце, как организм просит воздуха, который сейчас вдыхать особенно больно, мучительно. ты просто чувствуешь, что больно. и думаешь, что господи ну пожалуйста, ну хоть кто нибудь, пусть все это прекратиться, пусть я закрою глаза, и , если не умру, то пусть я хотя бы усну. надолго. намного. чтобы не было этого разрывающего чувства внутри. чтобы не чувствовать, чтобы не ощущать себя, чтобы не больно...............................
но нифига. 
и вот хотелось бы забить на все, лежать, уставившись в одну точку, но сраные обязательства, чувство ... какого -то сраного долга перед... близкими..... и вот поднимаешь свое тело куда-то тащишь, хотя сама вообще не понимаешь, что же с этим телом делать . пытаешь сделать чето по учебе, но башка раскалывается, а изнутри припадками вырывается эта самая боль. и надо бы наверно лечь спать, но не хочешь. вообще ничего не хочешь. и тупо виснешь где-то
а потом приходишь на форум и выливаешь все это сюда  :Smile: 
потом пойдешь читать про всякие гадости
а потом... снова обязательства...
а потом все это тебя так зае*%№, что ты в один прекрасный день сорвешься. и полетишь. и будет хороший день, и будет хотеться жить.... (с)

----------


## Black Angel

Я сегодня чуть не сдохла... (морально)

----------


## огрызок тепла

а мне сегодня тааак влетело на работе...
вот меня руководитель участка отметелил-пропесочил. и было бы за что. ну покапризничала немного, ну послала матом  несколько человек, чтоб на нервах не играли....так эти заразы пошли и пожаловались на меня(((на маленькую беззащитную крошку....и меня так отругали((( обижалась полдня потом.ну я еще найду повод укусить этого умника(((и вообще он не мой руководитель, пусть своих подчиненных воспитывает. и даже то,что мои капризы на его подчиненных сказываются,меня мало волнует((((
зато мне другие сотрудники сказали, что я все равно хорошая.вот. это они меня утешали наверное, чтоб я не переживала, что по ушам получила(((

----------


## U.F.O.

сигареты закончились... курю чай с лавровым листом.. ((

----------


## настёнок

зима...холодно,мокро,гололед....ужОс..

----------


## U.F.O.

самая ужасная ночь.........

----------


## U.F.O.

почему энергетики пахнут стеклоочистителем?

----------


## gopa2

состояние говно. всё жду когда всё кончится наконец то. скучно до смерти

----------


## Агата

чертов Дельфин крутится в моей голове и словами прибивает к полу, отнимая желание быть

----------


## [email protected]

За три дня отправил одно резюме по Инету.. ОДНО сраное резюме которое могут даже и не прочитать числа до 15 января. Еще газету читал, звонил.. кругом кадровые агентства - ненавижу этих паразитов.. "приезжайте, мы обязательно найдем вам хорошую работу" ага.. так я бля вам и поверил.. скорее "заплатите нам денег и валите дальше домой сидеть". Безразличие какое то.. ко всему и вся.

----------


## ryceHu4ka

Все в порядке, все нормально =Ъ

----------


## Агата

> Безразличие какое то.. ко всему и вся.


 ну, так устроен наш мир  :Smile: 
или ты имел ввиду, что это у тя безразличие ко всему?

а на счет работы - ты главное не забивай... на весь город уж найдется и для тебя работа, главное - искать  :Smile:  кто ищет, тот найдет  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> или ты имел ввиду, что это у тя безразличие ко всему?


 Именно так, отсутствие эмоций как таковых, с одной стороныы очень даже классно, мысли яснее, голая логика.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну ты звезда... в день по 15 резюме как минимум нужно отправлять. и хотя бы на одно собеседование напрашиваться. а кадровый агентства действительно не выход. мне они ничем не помогли. и никому вроде бы))
отправляй резюме даже туда, куда  точно не пойдешь. чисто для опыта прохождения собеседований. хотя может получиться, что  та фирма, куда тебе не хотелось, в целом тебя устраивает)
я так в свою компанию пришла. вроде бы работать здесь не собиралась, а уже два года  :Smile: ))

----------


## Stas

равнодушие

----------


## [email protected]

> ну ты звезда... в день по 15 резюме как минимум нужно отправлять. и хотя бы на одно собеседование напрашиваться. а кадровый агентства действительно не выход. мне они ничем не помогли. и никому вроде бы))
> отправляй резюме даже туда, куда  точно не пойдешь. чисто для опыта прохождения собеседований. хотя может получиться, что  та фирма, куда тебе не хотелось, в целом тебя устраивает)
> я так в свою компанию пришла. вроде бы работать здесь не собиралась, а уже два года ))


 Действительно.. надо спамбота завести, пусть автоматически куда попало рассылает, на 15 рандомных е - мейлов и в отделы кадров напрашиваться, пофиг что им сотрудники не нужны как таковые, просто для опыта прохождения собеседований, обьясню им что у меня просто недостаток общения, пусть уделят мне полчасика, поболтаем.
    Прежде чем подобный бред советовать поинтересуйся какова реальная ситуация на рынке труда сейчас.
  P.S. прошу меня извинить за грубый тон, но когда люди даже близко не представляют о чем говорят, это раздражает несколько знаешь ли.

----------


## Агата

вынесло.
разорвало. разбилась. вдребезги
а легкие просят воздуха. но прежде чем вдохнуть, нужно почувствовать, что его уже нет...
а потом спать, а потом проснуться и снова жить... Как-то надо же жить - хлеб жевать, воду пить, болеть, глотать драже... (С)
и смотришь в глаза этим близким... они так пытаются поднять настроение... настроение... это не оно, это такая жизненная позиция (и заключается она в том, что жизнь не цепляет). и они радуются, когда ты радуешься. и ты  выжимаешь из себя эту радость ... и улыбаешься сквозь призму боли. а они не настолько хорошо чувствуют тебя, чтобы понять, что у тебя внутри. нет, есть особенные - которые все , даже если не видят, то просто чувствуют. и от них прячешься сильнее всего. чтобы не поняли, чтобы не увидели, что внутри. и отдаляешься. и больше не попадаешь в их поле зрения. и видишь, как они, не видя тебя, живут, улыбаются, радуются. закрываешь глаза  и облегченно вздыхаешь - мол, теперь ты можешь расслабиться, мол теперь все хорошо у них и ты можешь отдаляться еще дальше и потом - совсем уйти. 
все проходит... нет, ничего не держит... потому что ничего не имеет смысла. ну жизнь, ни смерть, ни су... вообще ничего ... и хз , что делать в этом мире. жить - зачем? умирать- зачем?
с каждым днем все сильнее ощущается собственная никчемность для всех близких. и все бессмысленно...
вынесло, в апщум

----------


## огрызок тепла

[email protected], я вот не поняла, ты шутишь так, или серьезно?
ты как работу раньше искал?тебе на блюдечке ее приносили чтоли? вроде бы не маленький уже. http://hh.ru/  сайт для начала. регистрируешься и  ищешь вакансии, откликаешься на них. а вообще поиск работы это тоже работа, просто не оплачиваемая. если тебе кажется, что  все просто, работа сама тебя найдет-так  пора бы снять розовые очки. ты думаешь, я как-то иначе работу себе искала? я месяц вот так вот резюме рассылала и стучалась в закрытые двери. хотя если так посмотреть,  сначала недели две, нашла работу, месяц там проработала и ушла,не понравилось и еще недели три так же ходила на собеседования, отсылала резюме. и нашла же.  то,что это было два года назад это не отмазка. и кризисом прикрываться тоже не стоит,  вакансии появляются и работа есть. просто не стоит сидеть и ждать у моря погоды.
у тебя есть интернет в конце концов.  и в вашем городе есть что-то вроде желтых страниц, сайтов, где фирмы города  сортируются по специфике работы. у всех крупных уважающих себя компаний есть сайты. на сайтах бывают разделы вакансии. ты удивляешь просто.  ты же не глупый, но вот этот твой пост я вообще не поняла. если я говорю  займись активным поиском работы, а не жди, когда  работа сама тебя найдет, значит так и нужно делать, уж извини. чем больше ты резюме отправишь, тем выше вероятность, что хоть что-то все-таки дойдет до потенциального работодателя и тот заинтересуется твоей кандидатурой. далеко не на каждое резюме приходит положительный ответ, но какой-то процент есть же, пусть даже не большой. не более 10 процентов вроде бы, у меня по крайней мере так было.

----------


## [email protected]

*2 огрызок тепла* да и не поймешь думаю, я часто ассоциациями мыслю, у меня почему то такая выработалась  - человек читает о голодающих в Африке и недоумевает "А почему они просто не пойдут на кухню и не отрежут себе хлеба? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  непонятно..". А посему не стоит продолжать высказывания в духе "да вы все дураки я одна умная".

P.S. На hh  90% Московские вакансии, еще 5% - Питер, это так, для справки. Очень не хочу в конкретику лезть, но наивность данной ссылки меня тоже на мысль натолкнула о лицемерии.

----------


## огрызок тепла

вообщем ты ищешь работу или придумываешь отговорки? я тебе подсказываю только, в какую сторону можно пойти, а ты все в штыки воспринимаешь. ну и черт с тобой, делай что хочешь, я вообще с тобой разговаривать смысла не вижу

----------


## [email protected]

аналогично.. продолжай брызгать желчью на кого нибудь другого.

----------


## Stas

... и есть охота.
Звезда, почисти почтовый ящик забодай меня пчела...))))

----------


## Pechalka

почистила))

----------


## ryceHu4ka

проколола язык. первое слово было ах**нна....)
ну вот все как раз так и есть)

----------


## =>>>>>

Жизнерадостное.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ага.жила бы одна-не выходила. а чем бы питалась?водой из под крана чтоли? не выходить из дома гораздо проще, если живешь как раз не одна)и что тебе мешает не выходить из дома сейчас?

----------


## U.F.O.

наканец то я сдесь. в здравом уме. ем мандаринки.

----------


## Stas

найтвиш-найтвиш... *прыгает как индеец*

----------


## ryceHu4ka

плохо(

----------


## ryceHu4ka

все отлично) вчера каталась на борде) аааее))))

----------


## Агата

серое небо. такое огромное, бесконечное во все стороны, вечное серое небо

а еще очень сильно тошнит

а может вывернуть так, чтоб выплюнуть сердце?

----------


## Stas

это всего лишь сон...

----------


## Pechalka

скучно...просто убиться ап стенку охота... :Frown:

----------


## Pechalka

пиздец...по-моему даже хреново(((

----------


## Pechalka

боюсь заплакать от скуки...ыыыыы :Frown:

----------


## ryceHu4ka

состояние - Г*вно!

----------


## Pechalka

депрессия

----------


## stre10k

завтра адский экзамен

----------


## огрызок тепла

холодно. на улице метель. завтра снова на работу. голова болит. в киоске около дома не было моих сигарет. а топать к другому киоску-далеко и холодно. а еще салат с луком....ой жуть какая-то. ничем  этот привкус лука перебить не могу.
Звезда, убиться об стенку от скуки это выше моего понимания. реально заняться нечем? полы в квартире помой, приготовь что-нибудь. вот родители-то удивятся. фильм очередной скачай. или книжку какую-нибудь.
заплакать от СКУКИ. охуеть, дайте две...

----------


## Pechalka

Состояние странное...

----------


## Nocticula

Да какое-то непонятное) Может, сонное, может, я устала...

----------


## огрызок тепла

безумно ревную

----------


## ryceHu4ka

сессия ма, насяльника......
а так хочется катать на сноуборде.....вот так встать на самый верх, посмотреть на спуск, на снежинки в воздухе, и помчаться вниз....

----------


## Nocticula

я смеялась во сне)

----------


## Black Angel

Хочется позагоняться, а не получается, видимо настроение слишком хорошее

----------


## Stas

чуть заикой не стал от этого страааашного Dead Space.тьфу...

----------


## ryceHu4ka

сессия, сессия......голова уже кругом и нервы ни к черту(

----------


## Гражданин

настроение хреновое, скоро на работу ,у бати жесткое похмелье))

----------


## U.F.O.

пиу пиу

----------


## огрызок тепла

голова болит. на работе черт знает что. и таксисты у нас  идиоты. точнее даже не таксисты сами, а девочки, который заказ принимают. прождала почти полчаса машинку, позвонила,чтоб навалять люлей всем, оказалось, что  моего заказа у них в базе нет. вообще прикольно они работают. таких куриц увольнять сразу же нужно. а в первый раз у них такой прокол(((
хотя опыт показывает, что если в начале  фирма держится за своих клиентов, то потом, сделав себе имя, может  начать косячить и забивать на все подряд. у нас так в городе мир суши сделал. если в начале  у них были  вкусные роллы, то сейчас или палочки забудут положить, или салфетки с жвачкой, или вообще роллы настолько маленькие, что на зуб не хватает. там больше заказывать не будем вообщем.
я сегодня ходячая антиреклама всему. и все потому, что голова болит жутко. от  погоды может быть.

аааа....вот еще. моя кошка сведет меня с ума. эта гадина  в один прекрасный день нагадила мне на  одеяло и покрывало. прям в кровать вообщем! я такой подлянки, естественно, не ожидала. мне и в голову не могло придти такое. и вот представляете, я несколько дней не могла понять, откуда это такой специфический запах. уже комплекс появился, а вдруг это от меня?но какого хрена я его тогда только ночью чувствую? и вот сегодня обнаружила на одеяле огромное желтое пятно!  усыплю нахрен, еще раз  нагадит если. а холодно сейчас, я сплю под одеялом и пледом. а плед цветастый, на нем  пятен не видно. а постель я заправляю, особо не вглядываясь и чаще  хватая одновременно и одеяло и покрывало. вот подстава так подстава.  и я эту черно-белую скотину еще любила и вискасом кормила. ну не тварь ли, а?

----------


## Pechalka

отчаяние и невыносимая боль...слёзы...

----------


## Stas

вот такая у нас всех хрень!

----------


## U.F.O.

АААААА!! уже 3й час пишу метод Виженера на делфях.. ((( за-е- #а-ло! ((

----------


## stre10k

депрессия и метеоризм )
4 дня назад купил книжку по PHP + MySQL, думал изучить и найти работу...
Изучил
За 3 дня написал свой форум с нуля и целиком из головы
Работу пока не нашел... если кто поможет - в долгу не останусь..
ДЕПРЕССИЯ И МЕТЕОРИЗМ )))

----------


## [email protected]

Страх,,, причем такой что меня весь день с утра колбасит, несколько дней назад ездил на собеседование, сегодня перезвонили, завтра в 8,30 утра должен быть на работе, "пробный день" как начальник сказала. А страх от того что должность руководящая, старший смены на складе довольно - таки большой фирмы по продаже спиртных напитков. То есть вот начальник склада ака капитан, а я вроде боцмана должен быть, со свистком. Еманаврот!!!! У меня паника случается когда я с одним человеком говорю, а там бригада 30 мужиков!!!! Причем не из высшего общества мужчины, чучмеков половина. Отказаться от этой работы - лишить себя отличного шанса, на нормальную работу, а после трехмесячного сидения дома такая возможность выглядит как шанс от Бога. Работа меня не смущает ни капли, товар, документацию и прочие ньюансы я знаю, но ЛЮДИ... Я ума не приложу как ими руководить, я как то писал уже что в свои 28 выгляжу на 22, вот все или почти все мечтают стать хоть маленькими начальниками а я отчетливо осознаю что по складу характера - исполнитель. Млять боюсь я короче.

----------


## огрызок тепла

не кипешуй, все нормально будет
как сказал мой любимый рук-ль не моего отдела по поводу того, как руководить людьми,то, что пишут в книжках и то,что есть на практике это вообще разные вещи. уважение в коллективе заслужить придется, не думай, что эти люди с первого же дня признают тебя как начальника. но на самом деле на место поставить любого можно.
 ну как обычно, выявить лидера и самого сканадльного и уволить к чертям. у нас в компании так делают по крайней мере.


а вообще я пьяная. совсем в хлам. мы на работе нажрались. эти уроды опять меня сильно огорчили. в двух словах- меня вынуждают сказать, что нам нужно уволить одного из нас и показать пальцем на человека. я этого делать не хочу, пока ищу пути для того, чтоб оставить всех. но тут или остаются все и  не получают часть зарплаты, или  увольняют одного и тогда наш оклад останется на том же уровне. иначе никак((

----------


## Black Angel

Устала как собака..

----------


## [email protected]

> Устала как собака..


 Да я не очень устал )

----------


## огрызок тепла

как первый пробный день прошел?рассказывай давай!

----------


## stre10k

сегодня умерла бабушка, а у моей возлюбленной новый парень

----------


## =( ^_^)=

*stre10k*, искренне соболезную…

----------


## Black Angel

> Да я не очень устал )


  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

и повода как такового нет. а слезы на глазах почему-то.
да что за нах...вроде бы даже гораздо спокойнее стала в последнее время. или просто внешнее спокойствие сопровождается каким-то  внутренним напряжением...
на работе замечают, что я гораздо тише и спокойнее стала. а ведь даже  успокоительные не пью, хотя мысли такие были. или просто достало все так, что даже сил  на эмоции не осталось.
я же не умру. правда?

----------


## Pechalka

млин...обидела очень хорошего человека...теперь совесть мучает...плачу по углам периодически... :Frown:

----------


## U.F.O.

терь у меня гитара со звёдами а а а  а а а аа а а ^^

----------


## U.F.O.

китайская палочка вашбурн вр120 =(( звёзды шли бонусом к набору карандашей которые покупал племяннику на ДР (наклейки детские такие)... (:

----------


## U.F.O.

нотки ещё есть.. руки чешутся их куданить наклееть...

----------


## U.F.O.

мне бы какойнить рг370 или 270..... я кипятком бы писался от щастья.....

----------


## [email protected]

Ровное состояние, укрепился в осознании того что большинство людей - суки без какого либо чувства чести. В 13 век хочу.. обидели - ррраз... башку снес мечом и дальше поехал.

----------


## Black Angel

Я больше не могу жить в таком темпе..

----------


## огрызок тепла

я хочу весну. я хочу небо. и чтоб оно красивое. такое серое. бывает же красивым серое небо. такое я бы сказала ярко серое и зелень, чтоб зелень была уже. и дождя не надо. просто чтоб серо-зеленое.
и еще я хочу, чтоб я светлая.  даже можно темная, но теплая. я устала быть колючей, я не хочу, я не могу больше. и такой быть не могу, и другой не получается. никакая.меня нет наверное на самом деле. меня точно нет. я снова бесцветная кажется.

я трезвая и не под действием таблеток. просто сейчас я так чувствую.

----------


## Nocticula

тепмературное состояние( заболела. и совсем не вовремя(
тоже весну хочу!!!

----------


## Stas

чёртова крыса увидела свою тень...

----------


## U.F.O.

аканец то я удалился из кантакта (:

----------


## Pechalka

заебалась...((

----------


## огрызок тепла

> заебалась...((


 что делала для того,чтоб заебаться?))

----------


## Pechalka

эх...ну что пристали...

----------


## огрызок тепла

слышь, щас мы ее опять доведем и мне опять из-за нее замяучаний навешают.
мяудераторы-редиски(шепотом)
мне бы мне бы мне бы в небооооооооо!здесь я был, а там я не былллл!

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну интересно просто тебя доставать. каждый развлекается как может


мяудераторы-редиски!
все это похоже на какую-то разводку. наркотики нельзя, но можно водку!

----------


## Black Angel

> аканец то я удалился из кантакта (:


 Бесследно оттуда никто не удалится

----------


## U.F.O.

мне вполне хватит надписи страница удалена (:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я вождение в ГАИ не сдала опять. площадку.
с каждым разом ошибки все глупее и глупее. в след.раз меня с площадки выгонят  вообще до того, как я в машину сяду чтоли...а через раз уже на остановке обратно в автобус затолкают и домой отправят...

----------


## U.F.O.

не затягивай с этим, а то потом вообще в туалете запрут. утром. или с вечера..

----------


## огрызок тепла

да у меня в начале марта срок годности теории истекает...снова теорию сдавать нужно.даже купить это вождение не получается(((вроде нашла человека, договорилась почти, а тот в кусты. через общих знакомых передали-"пусть девочка не выеживается, а идет и сама сдает, умеет же". а я тупить начинаю на площадке. сегодня гаишника до истерики довела тем, что пыталась тронуться и не получалось. и было бы  странно, если бы я смогла заставить машину двигаться на ручном тормозе...вообщем на том и попрощались, решили, что я через неделю приду. да с каждым разом все хуже и хуже. ну пиздец какой-то. так тупит человек, про которого уже два достаточно опытных инструктора сказали, что ездить он умеет и непонятно,почему на площадке валится. а я сама не понимаю, почему тупить начинаю.

----------


## Pechalka

кидай в личку адрес.Приеду-убью!

----------


## Pechalka

Не обману.Кидай адрес и я приеду и сделаю тебе такое одолжение.Убью тебя!

----------


## Black Angel

> Не обману.Кидай адрес и я приеду и сделаю тебе такое одолжение.Убью тебя!


 Статья 105 УК РФ  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

ояибууууууу.... умру щаааас... =(((((((( нааахууууй эту химииюю.. я уже всю комнату заблювааал... впизду всё!!!! (((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( ааааааааааааааа

----------


## Black Angel

О_о чем это ты так?

----------


## U.F.O.

глик + срайк

----------


## Black Angel

Жуть, отбивать же надо, так недолго и печень посадить

----------


## U.F.O.

из глика долго, а туссин+ дорогой.... =((

----------


## Black Angel

На то, чтобы вылечить больную печень, ты потом потратишь намного больше денег. Да и туссин+ не так уж и дорого стоит, рублей 150-160. А отбиваются они с гликом одинаково, так что и времени поровну уходит

----------


## U.F.O.

вы што то путаете. из разныз сиропов экстрадировать разному...
я не доживу до того момента когда мне потребуется лечить печень... (:

----------


## Black Angel

Разве? Всё равно же отбивается одно и тоже вещество. Во всяком случае в том рецепте, которым я пользуюсь, написано, что он подходит, как для глика, так и для туссина. Хотя я никогда с гликом дела не имела, т.к. купить его весьма геморройно.
Не зарекайся)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> а я тупить начинаю на площадке. сегодня гаишника до истерики довела тем, что пыталась тронуться и не получалось. и было бы  странно, если бы я смогла заставить машину двигаться на ручном тормозе...вообщем на том и попрощались, решили, что я через неделю приду. да с каждым разом все хуже и хуже. ну пиздец какой-то. так тупит человек, про которого уже два достаточно опытных инструктора сказали, что ездить он умеет и непонятно,почему на площадке валится. а я сама не понимаю, почему тупить начинаю.


 так раз не дано, то может и не стоит получать права и убивать и калечить людей на дорогах?

----------


## огрызок тепла

конечно, не стоит. покупать сразу нужно было, а не самой туда ходить.
а в том, что у меня машина будет, я даже не сомневаюсь. с чего ты взял, что я буду людей на дорогах убивать и калечить? ты ясновидящий? или тебе просто лишь бы сказать хоть что-то?руки чешутся, ни дня без строчки?

----------


## огрызок тепла

а автобусов пазиков у нас уже несколько лет нет.
ездят как хотят, но мы привыкли. о стиле вождения казанцев вообще легенды ходят. у нас автобусы  пробки по трамвайным путям  обходят, и что теперь?всех все устраивает, если вы не в состоянии  понять как это, то мне вас жаль.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а в вашу быдлостолицу я не стремлюсь, спите спокойно.
земля вам пухом.

----------


## U.F.O.

прёёёт.. жесть как прёт.... (: (: (: (: (:

----------


## U.F.O.

ващее крутааа всё... (((((:

----------


## U.F.O.

ааа все молчат.... (((

----------


## =( ^_^)=

> огрызок тепла
> огрызок тепла
> огрызок тепла
> огрызок тепла

----------


## =( ^_^)=

*U.F.O.*, приятного трипа! (:

----------


## U.F.O.

2 =( ^_^)=
спс (: было весело (:

----------


## stre10k

Если счастье - твоя цель, то теряешь свою свободу,
А если хочешь быть свободным как ветер - 
Рискуешь стать одиноким, одним на свете...

----------


## огрызок тепла

может, тебя не хотели обидеть словом чудовище?
я вот столько людей чудовищами называю. да еще и гаденышами. а еще суками, пидарасами и проститутками. а еще "ну и сволочи же вы, ненавижу вас всех". вот так им еще говорю. а они не обижаются. они привыкли и знают, что я хорошая и их люблю.
а про то,что я никому нахуй не нужна я тоже слышала. а еще что я должна быть благодарна еще ему за то,что он так унижался и время от времени меня потрахивал. только все равно это не я, а он уебище и тряпка. и если сейчас он счастлив, то все равно в один прекрасный день его мирок накроется  медным тазом и сдохнет он в мучениях. потому что нельзя людей обижать. а он меня обижал. за это ему дороги не будет, куда бы он свои кривые ноги не направил.  сдохнет в муках и хоронить эту гниду будут в общей могиле. а меня никакая блядь с яйцами обидеть больше не посмеет.

----------


## U.F.O.

мне подарили красные труселя с серпом и молотом и надписью 'CCCР' ееееееееее (:

----------


## U.F.O.

где то рядом с музами

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у меня на работе сегодня мою напарницу уволили. просто взяли, вызвали в центр.офис и уволили. для нас это просто шок какой-то. нам непонятно, зачем и за что. а она не сопротивлялась, написала заявление по собственному. мы с это девушкой столько времени бок о бок работали, сначала в главном офисе за соседними столами, потом на разных участках, но все равно в паре.на море ездили прошлым летом. я к ней привыкла. рук-ль участка, который не мой начальник, сказал,что  это просто у меня землю из под ног выбивают, увольняют друзей. и  есть в его словах доля правды. она не первая, с кем я сработалась. уже до нее двух  уволили. гадюшник какой-то, а не компания...и я же хорошо себя вела в последнее время....первых двух уволили только потому, что  мы хулиганили и вечно спорили с вышестоящими...так и говорили в отделе, будет мне уроком. а тут с какого перепугу....не понимаю...заебали меня эти офисные войны и интриги. переедем обратно в центральный офис, буду  когтями цепляться за свой участок и не своих начальников, чтоб у них под крылом остаться и к своему отделу даже близко не подходить...

----------


## U.F.O.

ну вот.. и пообщаться нескем теперь... ((

----------


## U.F.O.

ажуетЬ! куда 11гб пропало????

----------


## U.F.O.

когда хочешь под#№бать человека, а потом думаешь данунах, всёравно это не поднимет мне настроение. это тоже депресс?

----------


## U.F.O.

с жеского диска(: но я не про это...

----------


## U.F.O.

не сходится.. утром было 13 свободно, а сейчас 1,8..... они не умерли общий объём как был 79, так и остался...были бы кролики тогда бы вообще места не осталось.. а так... востановление выключено... вообще мыслей нету...

----------


## U.F.O.

это уже когда я не поленюсь купить новую клаву... (:

----------


## U.F.O.

а если нет?

----------


## U.F.O.

ладно. спасибо (: надеюсь проблема разрешится (:

----------


## огрызок тепла

очистим россию от грязи!смерть черножопым!

----------


## ♣♣♣

> очистим россию от грязи!смерть черножопым!


 докатились, епт. уже и здесь.

тут на демотивации уже давно Ермолова вспоминают.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stas

фу... лучше очистим Россию от офисного планктона! толку больше будет...

----------


## U.F.O.

ягуар вреден... от него чёлка выростает..

----------


## огрызок тепла

хочу хюндай гетс! хочу желтый гетс. или желтый, или мне вообще мяушинка не нужна(капризничает)

----------


## U.F.O.

прогулка не увенчалась успехом..... бляяяяяя

----------


## Black Angel

Всё нах - спать

----------


## Black Angel

Че за фигня? Ни одного человека на форуме. Это что - массовый суицид или коллективный бан?

----------


## U.F.O.

я люблю звёздное небо, а вы? мне нравится курить и смотреть на звёздне небо.. есть што-то в этом... смотришь и задумываешься о вечном... бесконечном... хочется быть счастливым. когда в моём городе чистое небо и видно звёзды я очень долго курю размышляя про жизнь, мечтая о несбыточном...
 ' - как бы здорово было 'дотянуться до звёзд', уметь летать. безумно жаль што человек не умеет летать.. хотя человеческий мозг практичеси не изучен, может быть когда-нибудь человек будет уметь летать.. жаль, шо я до этого недоживу... как бы я хотел улететь с этой планеты! всего лишь мечты.. нада докуривать и идти смотреть хауса.. как же он задрочил уже! вся жизнь - накопление денег, для удовлетворения своих потребностей... просто и скучно.. смысла нет.... ' 
 я так накурился што меня аж качало и кружилаь голова.. тело такое лёгкое кажется, а всё вокруг такое нереальне.. 
 ' - а што если в это поверить? - всё нереально, только мои желания имеют смысл! я хочу летать - значит могу! если разбежаться по коредору а в конце прыгнуть, то што то мне подсказывает што у меня всё получится! '
 я разбежался. запнулся об пылесос. истественно упал на пол. но о чудо меня отолкнуло от пола в воздух! я почувствовал эту лёгкость! я научлся летать! по началу было сложно контолировать свои движения в воздухе. но я привык к новому ошущению свободы. я понял - не я ходил по земле. земля меняла направление вращения в зависимости от того куда мне нужно было свернуть! я этого раньше не понимл, не мог поверить в это! я вышел за рамки принятого и обрёл свободу! не я движусь в пространстве, пространтво движется в зависимости от моих мыслей. лететь так приятно, не чувствовать притяжения. космос... он такой большой.. я улетел так далеко, што потерял дорогу домой... стало страшно..
 ' - вдруг я больше никогда не увижу и не услышу близких и знакомых. я не видел их, но чувствовал их пееживания за меня... хотелось извенится за то, што был эгоистом покинул их. теперь я точно один до конца жизни... и даже некому рассказать об одиночестве...'
 в одиночестве я научился прислушиваться к себе... слышать себя без маски которую не снимая носил для общества.. появилось чувство счастья, равновесия, гармоний с самом собой. я себя нашёл.... я не мог понять как я до этого недогодолся раньше! ведь это так прото! я это не моё физическое тело и не мозг! я это, то што внутри меня - моя энергия... моего тела вообще не существует, это плод моего воображения.. всё в этом мире - фантазий.. котрые можно контролировать, если захотеть.... мой внутрений голос уже небыл внутренним.. он был где то рядом... такое чувство што он приобрёл физическую форму.. я его чувствовал. ауру его счастья, уверенности, што всё хорошо..( это был не разговор.. обмен мыслями што ле.. только без слов.. што то типа:
 - почему я раньше не мог с тобой разговаривать?
 - был занят созданием маски огорождающей тебя от общесва не обращая внимания на меня...
 - ты всю мою жизнь был рядом со мной?
 - я сопровождаю всех...
 - ты нереален?
 - твоя реальность зависит только от тебя...
 - я хочу быть счастлив
 - только тебе подсилу сделать себя счастливым...)
я чувствовал тепло.. я к нему приближался... он был согревающим, ярким светом похожим на счастье (свет в конце тонеля)... я был совсем близок к нему, когда почувствал притяжение... меня начало тянуть обратно... я отдалялся от света... стал чувствовать своё тело... в мозгах замкнуло... по ощущеням лежал на полу в луже чего та (кровь от падения + блюююэээ).. мне было жарко, одежду можно было выжимать от пота.. голова раскалывалась как в тисках зажата.. кишки естественно выворачивало... долго так лежал пееваривая произошедшее.. кишки боролить с отравленем, пришлось ковылять до туалета и чувствовать себя там на миллион доллоров обнимая белого друга...
 жаль што всё хорошее так хуёво заканчиваеся...  (((
зы. што не помню дофантазирова близким по смыслу текстом (сорри за ошибки)

----------


## U.F.O.

сосиска с лимоном... это тааак вкусно! ^^

----------


## Black Angel

С нетерпением жду завтрашний день
Всё-таки я циничная сволочь

----------


## U.F.O.

я каждый день жду завтрашний день.. ужос какая я сволочь.... бу((

----------


## Black Angel

Не жди его больше

----------


## U.F.O.

ждать его меньше, госпожа?

----------


## Black Angel

Оу) Ну это как сам захочешь)

----------


## U.F.O.

хочу ждать больше (:

----------


## U.F.O.

нет, вру! вообще не хочу ждать, хочу сейчас! (:

----------


## Black Angel

Через 3 часа будет уже завтра  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

и я буду ждать послезавтра (: какая же я сволочь (:

----------


## Black Angel

ты так не загоняйся насчет дней)

----------


## U.F.O.

тут скорее время в пустую.. без смысла (:

----------


## Black Angel

найди чем это время занять)

----------


## U.F.O.

занятие времени это и есть трата времени без смысла. на данный момент

----------


## Black Angel

а что же тогда трата времени со смыслом?

----------


## U.F.O.

трата времени не на себя

----------


## Римма

Играю сейчас в "Машинариум" (Machinarium) - киберпанковский квест, очень спокойный и созерцательный, немного трогательный, и что-то в нем есть такое... Как игра ностальгирующего взрослого.

Есть еще старый милый пластилиновый квест - "Не верь в худо", на досуге думаю и его вспомнить...

----------


## U.F.O.

неверхуд? классный квест (:

----------


## Римма

Такой милый и ностальгичный )))

----------


## U.F.O.

ранавей первый (a road adventure) тоже норм.. романтичный такой (:

----------


## U.F.O.

звёзды срываются с места и становятся метеоритами включая обратный отчёт, 8 бит. земля проглатывает взрывы.

----------


## pobarabanus

> звёзды срываются с места и становятся метеоритами включая обратный отчёт, 8 бит. земля проглатывает взрывы.


 тихо шифером шурша крыша едит неспеша

----------


## Римма

> звёзды срываются с места и становятся метеоритами включая обратный отчёт, 8 бит. земля проглатывает взрывы.


 Очень красиво сказано...

----------


## U.F.O.

это был сон... возможно и сейчас сон.. забано...

----------


## U.F.O.

лазерная указкааа!! ууиииииииИ!!!! ^^

----------


## Black Angel

Мне тут на днях посоветовали есть поменьше грибов, а я никогда их и не ела!  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Завтра у моего родного брата ДР.. вот он неподалеку на диване спит, наверное единственный человек из всех родственников который мне важен. Мать конечно люблю, но совсем по другому, там все больше на чувстве вины замешано,а брат.. это брат, надежда на то, что у него в жизни все сложиться не как у меня.

----------


## Римма

А у меня брат сел этой осенью... Ему как раз 18ть исполнилось... Дали немного - всего 3 года, а могли бы намного больше... Ему не очень весело там, где он сейчас. Хотя он всегда хотел туда попасть - зеленый был...

----------


## [email protected]

*Римма* Не так страшен черт как его малюют, я год отсидел, ни разу не видел ни издевателств ни унижений что от ментов что от других зеков, наоборот подчастую люди там гораздо чище чем на воле. Хотя если на блатной романтик помешан был - не зер гуд, терпеть не могу всю эту муть.
ПыСы. Толькосейчас подпись заметил, Дождь - великое аниме  :Smile:

----------


## Римма

> *Римма* Не так страшен черт как его малюют, я год отсидел, ни разу не видел ни издевателств ни унижений что от ментов что от других зеков, наоборот подчастую люди там гораздо чище чем на воле.


 Ты молодец, что прошел через тюрьму и остался нормальным...

 Да с этим думаю у него все как раз нормально.
Да, общался с такой компанией и вообщем-то сам виноват... Жалко его так. Глупый еще. А сейчас понял, что тюрьма вовсе не айс - не такая, как ее показывают в фильмах типа "Зона"и проч. херня...

Жалко родителей. У мамы опять прединфарктное было не так давно. Скорую вызывали. Переживает. А я далеко, очень далеко.

По большому счету переживают и платят за ошибки своих детей, наверное, родители...




> ПыСы. Толькосейчас подпись заметил, Дождь - великое аниме


 Аха)))
Я когда этот клипчик увидела - внутри что-то перевернулось.
Как отрывок из непрожитой жизни...
Еще есть по Elfen Lied, но он грустный... как и само аниме.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Ни что не вызывает интереса, не приносит удовольствия, не доставляет удовлетворения, не знаю слов чтобы это точно описать. Причем самое обидное, что проявляется это не только в отношении к жизни, а просто в мелочах.  Даже смотря кино, читая книгу, слушая музыку думаешь не о том какие мысли они в себе несут, а лишь о том поскорей бы закончился фильм/глава/треклист...

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я получила самые настоящие права и теперь хочу самую настоящую мяушину. хочу хэндай Гетц, желтого цвета. хочу хочу хочу.
а вот наш офис переезжает в другое здание и там нет места для парковки. это куда же я свою  крошку-машинку ставить буду (задумалась). а мой любимый и ненаглядный, с которым мы только работаем вместе и не более того, говорит,что мне нельзя  машину, с моей склонностью к суициду. еще он говорит,что мне нужно просто парня с машиной завести, чтоб он меня возил. а я же не хочу, чтоб меня возили, я хочу сама ездить.надо как-нибудь попытаться развести ненаглядного на покататься на его машинке. только он мне руль не доверит наверное, да и вообще мне нексия неудобной кажется. она длинная и педали у нее как-то высоко присобачены.
и вообще они охренели все. подержанные гетцы стоят не намного дешевле новых в базовой комплектации. 3х дверные дешевле, но мне 5-дверку хочется.и чтоб лошадок побольше. потому что я себя знаю, я рано или поздно все равно скорость превышать начну. хотя скорее всего просто буду в лужах застревать, у нас дороги ужасные. я же все по правилам всегда делаю, у меня мышление  до ужаса стандартное и шаблонное. это и не плохо, и не хорошо. просто особенность мышления,  я из-за этого часто с людьми ругаюсь, потому что я всегда знаю, как можно и как нельзя. и никаких отклонений от инструкций.

----------


## [email protected]

Сижу в нете, в аську третий день ломиться девочка.. черт побери симпатичная девочка же... фотками меня своими шпигует... встретиться? милая, да я бы рад... да нету у меня комплексов внешности, что ты... почему нет? а как я тебе признаюсь что на сигареты по копейкам собираю.. нахрена тебе такой нужен... я не альфонс, а кроме секса дать тебе ничего не смогу.. так что найди еще кого нибудь.. хотя ты очень симпатичная киса)

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у нас дождик какой-то мелкий и противный идет. лужи  всякие. и светофор пломался на перекрестке. игра-перебеги дорогу с интенсивным движением так, чтоб тебя заметили, но не помяли. ну на самом деле я как всегда поступаю глупо, как сука вообщем.   достаточно спокойным шагом  перехожу дорогу и пусть весь мир подождет. потмоу что иду я по зебре, знаки пешеходного перехода стоят, перекресток нерегулируемый,  задавить меня для водителя-подписать себе смертный приговор. лучше пропустить. интересно, утром светофор починится или нет...
а еще у меня есть полосатые колготки. с фантазийным рисунком.хихик.завтра снова в них на работу пойду.  а недели через две будет самый настоящий отпуск. и еще спать пора. утомилась я.

----------


## Римма

написала сегодня пару стихов после 4х месячного перерыва
так что состояние - будто временно стал немым в хоре оперных певцов, а теперь вновь обрел голос ))

----------


## [email protected]

Дни как один, резиновые.. они перетекают в недели.. потом в месяцы.. и так будет всегда??? НЕ ХОЧУ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## stre10k

хочу позвать кого нибудь гулять, а никто не хочет или занят =(

----------


## U.F.O.

=\

----------


## огрызок тепла

я кажется уже не хочу гетц...
я кажется влюбилась...
это Renault Sandero
какая красивая мяушинка....какие у мяушинки глазки...эхх...и там салон такой красивый....и педальки удобные...хочу хочу хочу!

но кредит с моей зряплатой получить нереально(((

----------


## огрызок тепла

а баба за рулем волги это  ахтунг,да?
хотя в какой-то степени даже удобно. ни одна нормальная баба за руль волги не сядет. значит баба за рулем волги-хроническая идиотка. значит объезжать ее за три км нужно.
а еще говорят, что тот, кто справился с волгой, сможет рулить любой мяушинкой.

----------


## Римма

Теракты в Москве...
Люди в метро...
не верящие, что погибли их родные и близкие по вшивой, нелепой случайности...

SO BAAAAAD!!!

----------


## [email protected]

> Теракты в Москве...
> Люди в метро...
> не верящие, что погибли их родные и близкие по вшивой, нелепой случайности...
> 
> SO BAAAAAD!!!


 По данным 2009 года в Москве живет около  10 527 000 людей, соответственно народу хватит примерно на 277 026 терактов. Каждый год в автокатастрофах гибнут *тысячи* и почему то паники никто не поднимает, но стоило 38 москвичам немного разлететься на куски - ффсе, национальная трагедия, реки слез и соплей.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Море соплей от того что даже на общественном транспорте москвичи теперь не чувствуют себя в безопасности.
 Смерть от взрыва - это даже не больно. Я читал отзывы на пиротеке, тех то подрывался на самодельных устройствах по неосторожности.

----------


## =( ^_^)=

[email protected], солидарен.

----------


## U.F.O.

повезёт умееть сразу.. ещё можно ожоги не плохие заработать или без конечносней остаться. ктонибудь хочет жить без члена?? авария обычно сучается по вине участников аварий, т.е. получил по заслугам(в основним. НЕ ВСЕГДА!!!). ещё забываете, што терракты у нас редкость, поэтому такая паника поднялась. ещё это повод для борьбы с терроризмом т.е. укрепления армии - будем отдавать долг родене дольше на просторах кауказа..

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> . ещё это повод для борьбы с терроризмом т.е. укрепления армии


  хм...мну терзают смутные сомнения. Может быть... и нет ни какого "международного терроризма"...

----------


## U.F.O.

есть, но за ним стоит кто выше правительства. ну как вам известно алькаида это не террористическая банда, а база данных амереканских спцслужб в которой находятся лица не согласные с ихней политекой. бедных амереканцев до смерти зашугали террористическими угрозами(в робоцыпе есть крутой ролик про это), так заугали што аже закон приняли о том, што амереканские спец службы имеют право пытать любого человека, который им показался террористом. т.е. просто любого (: но у нас тема с терроризмом такая не прокатит, мы все скорее стаим скнхедами чем ещё раз сунемся в афганистан (: кстате талибы (какрас та самая "алькайда"), воюющие за свободу афганистана это ученики амереканских спецсужб, т.е. амереканцы учили их оевать против нас, т.к. вы наверное пониаете, што америка на прямую воевать с нами не может(ядерне уружее будет тогда задействовно). афганистн это удобная точка для размещения амереканских "ПРО", в общем нам уже давно руки связывают, и у них это не плохо получается.

----------


## [email protected]

> ещё забываете, што терракты у нас редкость, поэтому такая паника поднялась. ещё это повод для борьбы с терроризмом т.е. укрепления армии - будем отдавать долг родене дольше на просторах кауказа..


 Я никому ничего не должен а тем более этому плешивому государству.

----------


## U.F.O.

2 [email protected]
от части согласен, но мне просто хочется поспорить (: если не хотите не спорьте (:
вы в частную школу ходили? или общую?

----------


## [email protected]

> 2 [email protected]
> от части согласен, но мне просто хочется поспорить (: если не хотите не спорьте (:
> вы в частную школу ходили? или общую?


 Если начал развивать мысль развивай до конца, чтобы недоговорок не было. Я прекрасно понимаю каким будет следующий вопрос и на него у меня есть ответы. В государственную.

----------


## U.F.O.

2 [email protected]
это был способ подловить вас(на "вы" потому што я вас не знаю, и вы меня навеное старше). вы понимаете же што должны государству, государство на вас тратило деньги. вот представьте, што дали в долг деньги и вам их не отдают, вам такое не понравится. та же ситуация. не будем вдаваться в дедавщину и тд. речь не про это. речь про то, што в этой стране ни кто ни кому ничего не долен, свобода." воруей, убивй, радио!". от этого все наши беды.

----------


## [email protected]

> 2 [email protected]
> это был способ подловить вас(на "вы" потому што я вас не знаю, и вы меня навеное старше). вы понимаете же што должны государству, государство на вас тратило деньги. вот представьте, што дали в долг деньги и вам их не отдают, вам такое не понравится. та же ситуация. не будем вдаваться в дедавщину и тд. речь не про это. речь про то, што в этой стране ни кто ни кому ничего не долен, свобода." воруей, убивй, радио!". от этого все наши беды.


 Когда в интернете переходят на ВЫ в реале уже бьют морду(с)

1)Бесплатное образование закреплено в конституции РФ для каждого гражданина. Бесплатное = безвозмездное, не?
2)Государство тратит деньги налогоплательщиков, моих родителей в том числе, то есть платя налоги они косвенно оплачивали мою учебу.
3)Долг - обязательство (договорное или недоговорное), возникающее в результате сделки (действия или бездействия лица), невыполнение которого влечет за собой возмещение вреда (штраф, неустойка и т.д) по решению суда.(с) Скан долгового обязательства с моей подписью в студию пожалуйста.

Я понимаю что я ничего НЕ должен государству, не надо за меня говорить.
З.Ы. "Воруй - Убивай" отличное радио, не надо на него бочку катить ))

----------


## Mr.Nullus

эх...государство то...государство се..Сколько у государства не воруй- своего не вернешь. Не говоря уж о том что "долг" отдавать. Сидят угрюмые дяди на лубянке и думают  чем бы новую кампанию в афгане оправдать? А давай те как прям на станции метро, что прямо под нами, шарахнем пару кило гексогена! Авось на нас никто и не подумает.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## U.F.O.

ни кто не говарил, што наше государство устраивает терракты, но им это на руку определённо. 
2 [email protected]
когда бьют морду в реале это означает только, што один из участиков спора идиот. и у него больше нет аргументов в доказательство своей правоты.
про то "кто кому должет". мы же живёт в той самой стране где все руководствуютя законом "я ни кому ни чего не должен", нам так прекрасно живётся. 
про "военскую обязансть". помоему в законодаельстве РФ закреплено, што любой МЧ после 18 лет должен служить так называемой родене. можно сменить граждансво и не служить. это типа как правила в кварите(в чужой) "в цветы не ссать, мусор выносить и тд", а если не нравится можно уйти. гражданин РФ?
зы радио "воруй-убивай" ахуенно. (:

----------


## U.F.O.

а ещё в афганистан наше правительство уже не сунится. место занято аерекосами (:

----------


## [email protected]

*U.F.O.* Вот именно, речт идет об *обязанности*, понятия долг для меня не существует. Про битье морды не совсем прав, иногда нужно ударить первым. Я люблю свою стрну и ненавижу государство, если так понятнее моя позиция будет.
З.Ы. Пользуйя встроенной проверкой орфографии, я не граммар - наци но иногда глаза режет.

----------


## U.F.O.

> *U.F.O.* 
> З.Ы. *Пользуйя* встроенной проверкой орфографии, я не граммар - наци но иногда глаза режет.


 взаимно
----
правильно, я тоже свободный человек. пойду по вырезаю кухонным ножом людей. нет стойте ка! меня же посадят за это! какова хрена меня садят за такое? я же свободный человек, чё хочу то и делаю. где бумага с моей подписью под словами, што обязуюсь ни кого не убивать? хотя нет это же прописано в законе государства в котором я нахожусь и гражданином которого я являюсь, как и военская обязаность/долг.




> Про битье морды не совсем прав, иногда нужно ударить первым.


 это всё потому, што с идиотом спорить безполезно...

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> взаимно
> ----
> правильно, я тоже свободный человек. пойду по вырезаю кухонным ножом людей. нет стойте ка! меня же посадят за это!


  Этот запрет - фундамент любого социума, и он вполне оправдан, даже с самой эгоистичной точки зрения. Из-за того что понимаешь свободу как  возможность безнаказанно удовлетворять тягу к насилию
делаешь неверные выводы.

----------


## U.F.O.

> Этот запрет - фундамент любого социума, и он вполне оправдан, даже с самой эгоистичной точки зрения. Из-за того что понимаешь свободу как  возможность безнаказанно удовлетворять тягу к насилию
> делаешь неверные выводы.


 вау! вы наверое дипломированый психоаналитик, так с ходу набросали мой психологический портрет.. вы настолько прочувствали тайные стороны моего характера, што даже я сам в шоке от токой правде о моих наклонностях.. да будет вам известно, доктор "хаус как бэ", што запреты/ обязаности/и т.д. это и есть правила по которым нам предлагают жить в обществе. в этих "правилах" так же прописано армейское бремя.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> вы настолько прочувствали тайные стороны моего характера, што даже я сам в шоке от токой правде о моих наклонностях..


  Нет, я не пытался упрекнуть тебя в наклонностях.  Просто свобода и вседозволенность это не одно и тоже.

----------


## U.F.O.

> Нет, я не пытался упрекнуть тебя в наклонностях.  Просто свобода и вседозволенность это не одно и тоже.


 если вы не заметили у нас тут полемика на всегда актуальную тему о военской службе по призыву. моя мысль была - убийство это нарушение, откос (кроме инволидов, кастрирвных, беременных и.д.) это тоже нарушение. резать людей это был пример нарушения закона... внимательно читайте выше написаные посты..
а свобода это свобода выбора (как я понимаю смысл этого слова). друой свободы я не могу представить. иначе это уже будет анархия...

----------


## огрызок тепла

я сегодня на работе у одного из техников на джинсах заметила ремень  с огроооомной пряжкой.
первая мысль, которую я тут же озвучила вслух звучала так: "хуяяяяясе пряжечка. вот такой пряжкой по ебальничку-то надавать кому-нибудь" 
сейчас только в голову пришло. а ведь пряжками этими реально где-то дерутся же...а я откуда знаю?почему мне это пришло в голову а не "ой, какая большая пряжка, она мне к платишку подойдет" или "тоже себе новый ремень на джинсы хочу". ну я же сразу пряжкой по ебалу...

----------


## U.F.O.

для драки на рамнях лучше уж тогда с заклёпками в 4 ряда или с "пулями"

----------


## U.F.O.

а вообще крута всё (: ееееее (:

----------


## Римма

Занятный у вас вышел спор о воинской обязанности и о свободе гражданина  :Smile: )

***

седня-завтра еду за новыми джинсами. старые все с меня падают. великИ стали  :Smile: ))

----------


## [email protected]

> Занятный у вас вышел спор о воинской обязанности и о свободе гражданина )


 Ничего занятного, вюному обкурку просто пофлудить захотелось. Похудела? молодца )

----------


## Римма

thanks )))

----------


## U.F.O.

> Ничего занятного, в*юному*  обкурку просто пофлудить захотелось.


 спасиба за комплимент
раздел называется "флудилка", поэтому мне кажется свобода слова и мысли здесь разрешена
а кто я судить точно не вам

----------


## [email protected]

Когда пришел на этот форум было состояние близкое к помешательству, настолько все тяжело было. Сейчас сменилось на тупое равнодушие ко всему происходящему вокруг, бесполезное убивание времни.

----------


## U.F.O.

бывшие всегда такие мрази подлые (:

----------


## U.F.O.

нужна эмоционально-физическая разрядка.. секас.. только вот где его найти в пол-второго ночи..... =\

----------


## U.F.O.

15 в военкомат.. хватит косить...

----------


## Mr.Nullus

Эх......полное безразличие. Кажется не сегодня-завтра мне пора домой.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Хочу тишины и спокойствия, попасть туда, где никого нет..

----------


## [email protected]

(Матильда) Жизнь всегда такое дерьмо, или только тогда когда ты маленький? - (Леон) Всегда так.
Пересматривал Леона, прослезился. Почему нельзя вот просто так, выдернуть чеку и все, катись оно к чертям.

----------


## ♣♣♣

> 15 в военкомат.. хватит косить...


 нах военкомат, в этом вопросе я слабость не проявлял - косил и забивал, как мог. 
не давайся сучарам в руки  :Mad:

----------


## U.F.O.

> нах военкомат, в этом вопросе я слабость не проявлял - косил и забивал, как мог. 
> не давайся сучарам в руки


 "поздно сын мой каятся!" 7 мая с вещами в абезяник (: кто та мне говарил - штобы было всё пи%дато нужно узнать што значит ху%ва. ну или как то так, уже не помню дословно... да и смена обстановки не повредит. здесь меня уже всё зае%ало, тухло и скучно, однобразно..

----------


## pobarabanus

> 7 мая с вещами в абезяник (:.


 вот вот ...  там вам и место .. яблоня от яблока недалеко падает как говорится ..

----------


## U.F.O.

> вот вот ...  там вам и место .. яблоня от яблока недалеко падает как говорится ..


 идите дрочите дальше ананиус. а если вы мудак сраный, в жопу выебый хитро, в рот чёрым хуем опущеный, незнающий о чём идёт речь, вытащите из своей хитрым способом выебаной жопы свой кривой палец и выключите свой компьютер нахуй. и блять не вмешивайтесь в наши высокоинтеллектульные беседы.

----------


## pobarabanus

> идите дрочите дальше ананиус. а если вы мудар сраный, хитро в жопу выебый, в рот чёрым хуем опущёный, незнающий о чём идёт речь, вытащите палец из своей по хитрым способом выебаной жопы свой кривой палец и выключите свой компьютер нахуй.


 как грубо...модератор модератор обратите внимание как грубо этот пользователь пишет и матом . прошу принять меры в отношении его . 

а ему я хочу сказать что вы уважаемый зря так нервничаете. я считаю что все справедливо получается. вы получите по заслугам как говорится и я надеюсь наконецтаки уважать других людей и слушать тех кто явно сельнее вас что даже видно невооруженным глазом по этой , нашей с вами совместной  полемике .

----------


## U.F.O.

> как грубо...модератор модератор обратите внимание как грубо этот пользователь пишет и матом . прошу принять меры в отношении его . 
> 
> а ему я хочу сказать что вы уважаемый зря так нервничаете. я считаю что все справедливо получается. вы получите по заслугам как говорится и я надеюсь наконецтаки уважать других людей и слушать тех кто явно сельнее вас что даже видно невооруженным глазом по этой , нашей с вами совместной  полемике .


 заметьте, вы сразу причитесь за модераторов. хотя иницитор конфликта вы. вы трус и слабак. вы наверное и в жизни так - нагадите и прячитесь за мамину юбку. вы выучили парочку на ваш взгляд умных слов. и применяете их везде дже где не имеет смысла, хотите показаться умным - обычное поведение для школьника. идите лучше математику решайте, а то завтра вам "2" поставят за д/з.

----------


## pobarabanus

> заметьте, вы сразу причитесь за модераторов. хотя иницитор конфликта вы. вы трус и слабак. вы наверное и в жизни так - нагадите и прячитесь за мамину юбку.


 нивкоем случае ! я никакой не инициатор ! я констатирую действительность поддерживаю беседу поддерживаю вас чтобы вы были более разумны , а вот вы как раз начинаете оскорбляете в грубой форме ...это просто некрасиво и мерзко любому кто зайдет прочитает...а если это увидять наши прекрасные дамы то у них вообще шок будет а вы и недумаете о других о них ! совсем не думаете ! вы - эгоист ! наглый безстыжий и безсовестный !

----------


## U.F.O.

> нивкоем случае ! я никакой не инициатор ! я констатирую действительность поддерживаю беседу поддерживаю вас чтобы вы были более разумны , а вот вы как раз начинаете оскорбляете в грубой форме ...это просто некрасиво и мерзко любому кто зайдет прочитает...а если это увидять наши прекрасные дамы то у них вообще шок будет а вы и недумаете о других о них ! совсем не думаете ! вы - эгоист ! наглый безстыжий и безсовестный !


 вот видите вы даже не ведаете, што творите - не видите пседствий своих слов. о коком же интеллекте с вашей стороны можно гворить. а чуть што вы завёте на помощь. вы слаб и труслив, идите к своей мамочке под юбку. далее не имею желания с вами общаться, любое сообщение с вашей строны в мою буду разценивать как агресию направленную в мою строну и буду принемать соответствующие меры(прошу модераторов это учесть).

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

к счастью корзина не модерируема, кто ругнётся или оскорбит кого вне корзины сразу получит бан.

----------


## ♣♣♣

> "поздно сын мой каятся!" 7 мая с вещами в абезяник (: кто та мне говарил - штобы было всё пи%дато нужно узнать што значит ху%ва. ну или как то так, уже не помню дословно... да и смена обстановки не повредит. *здесь меня уже всё зае%ало, тухло и скучно, однобразно..*


 ты думаешь там будет свежо, весело и разнообразно и никто тебя е-ть не будет?  :Big Grin: 
там даже боевые патроны с оружием в большинстве мест не дают - боятся. так что даже не убиться лучшем способом.
ИМХО, уж лучше в дурку по попытке су двинуть до 7-го и закосить.

----------


## U.F.O.

> ты думаешь там будет свежо, весело и разнообразно и никто тебя е-ть не будет? 
> там даже боевые патроны с оружием в большинстве мест не дают - боятся. так что даже не убиться лучшем способом.
> ИМХО, уж лучше в дурку по попытке су двинуть до 7-го и закосить.


 не не. я свои розовое очки уже давно где то потерял. (:
 по отзывам отслуживших знакомых и друзей уже представил не лучшую перспективу. сдесь("на свободе") у меня не лучше - пью, курю и прочими плохими делами занимась. да хз вообще.. иду и иду хер с ним. огорчает только, што на гос-во буду вкалывать...

----------


## ♣♣♣

> не не. я свои розовое очки уже давно где то потерял. (:
>  по отзывам отслуживших знакомых и друзей уже представил не лучшую перспективу. сдесь("на свободе") у меня не лучше - *пью, курю и прочими плохими делами занимась.* да хз вообще.. иду и иду хер с ним. огорчает только, што на гос-во буду вкалывать...


 а там еще косяки забивать и колоться можешь начать.
на гос-во , говоришь? одни розовые очки ты потерял, а вот  розовые линзы, наверное, остались. если там и вкалывают, то не на го-сво, а на скотов со звездочками - ремонт на даче сделать, саму дачу помочь построить, вещи перевезти и пр. херней страдать. это если повезет, а если нет, то назначат боксерской грушей для скотов без звездочек.

----------


## U.F.O.

> а там еще косяки забивать и колоться можешь начать.
> на гос-во , говоришь? одни розовые очки ты потерял, а вот  розовые линзы, наверное, остались. если там и вкалывают, то не на го-сво, а на скотов со звездочками - ремонт на даче сделать, саму дачу помочь построить, вещи перевезти и пр. херней страдать. это если повезет, а если нет, то назначат боксерской грушей для скотов без звездочек.


 ну да, если на новую землю куданить послать. а так вроде у нас с арха под питер берут. практика показывает што наркаманами с армии не возращаются и дачи скотам со звёздами не строят. хотя может в инженерных(стройбат) и строят. нащёт "дедов", думаю - похуй. меня и здесь не меньше народу желает попинать. а лично вы почему косите? и наверное вы считаете, што в армию идут только реальные пасаны с заводов? 

зы. а дуют все. это нормально.

----------


## pobarabanus

> ну да, если на новую землю куданить послать. а так вроде у нас с арха под питер берут. практика показывает што наркаманами с армии не возращаются и дачи скотам со звёздами не строят. хотя может в инженерных(стройбат) и строят. нащёт "дедов", думаю - похуй. меня и здесь не меньше народу желает попинать. а лично вы почему косите? и наверное вы считаете, што в армию идут только реальные пасаны с заводов? 
> 
> зы. а дуют все. это нормально.


 я считаю что вы заслуживаете . вам и не такое надо с вашим то поведением ... вам там и место там много таких как вы .. вот вы сами получа6ете наказание за своё поведение и отношение ..неужели нехватает мозгов чтобы переменить меняться ...вы же пытаетесь показаться умным хотя на самом деле недалеко ушли от представителей обезьяноподобных куда вам стоит попасть .. выражаю надежду что ваше отношение и мировозрение прийдет в более благопристойный вид .

----------


## [email protected]

*pobarabanus* провокатор - ему розог больше полагается. ))
Парни хорош сраться, U.F.O. - не ведись ))

----------


## ♣♣♣

> ну да, если на новую землю куданить послать. а так вроде у нас с арха под питер берут. практика показывает што наркаманами с армии не возращаются и дачи скотам со звёздами не строят. хотя может в инженерных(стройбат) и строят. нащёт "дедов", думаю - похуй. меня и здесь не меньше народу желает попинать. а лично вы почему косите? и наверное вы считаете, што в армию идут только реальные пасаны с заводов? 
> 
> зы. а дуют все. это нормально.


 да, как говорится, сколько людей столько и мнений.
у меня один родственничек вернулся нарком, служил в 90-х, продолжает наркоманить...другой запойный...
считается, что там наркоту проще доставать, чем на воле. 
строят и прочей херней занимается не только стройбат, есть случаи, срочников из "космических" гоняли квартиры ремонтировать.
 я кошу (уже почти откосил), потому что не хочу быть игрушкой для скотов.
да и сам бардак бесит - я и так не годен, а эти суки еще хотят и бабок срубить с меня.
нет, я не считаю, что идут только с заводов. и идут не по своей воле в большинстве случаев.мне кажется, что сегодняшняя рфэшная армия разлагает и превращает в скотов.

----------


## Olga

Все.... я дома) Мне хорошо... Всем спокойной ночи)))

----------


## огрызок тепла

и я тоже дома. а в понедельник на работу. вот и кончился мой отпуск

----------


## Black Angel

Трезвею, и жизнь опять начинает казаться говном

----------


## Loner

кто все эти люди?  :EEK!: 

кто вы??7777

----------


## Римма

Заигралась в Arx Fatalis (2002)
РПГ от 3го лица с мрачненькой атмосферой средневековья  :Smile: )

в планах квест Keepsake и Farenheit...

----------


## Римма

> кто все эти люди? 
> 
> кто вы??7777


 Мы в Матрице, человек...

 :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> ...
> в планах ... ... и Farenheit...


 Да.. Фаренгейт - занятная штучка, атмосфера очень своеобразная да и вообще реализация довольно - таки оригинальна.

----------


## U.F.O.

> кто все эти люди? 
> 
> кто вы??7777


 малыш, в меру употребляй гашиш! (с) хупамикто xDDDDD




> Заигралась в Arx Fatalis (2002)
> РПГ от 3го лица с мрачненькой атмосферой средневековья )


 аркс фаталис, как же давно в неё не играл..в dark messiah пошпиль, тоже куль. графика только получше...

погода так и орёт - "НАЖРИСЬ В ГАВНО!!!!!!"..... ^^

----------


## ryceHu4ka

> погода так и орёт - "НАЖРИСЬ В ГАВНО!!!!!!"..... ^^


 а я почему-то выполняю то, что орет погода.
неудачные отношения и вот уже дня 4 забухиваю....

----------


## U.F.O.

штоб нажраться мне не нужен повод.
ещё я могу встать на коня и упасть на асфальт.. =\

----------


## pobarabanus

> штоб нажраться мне не нужен повод.
> ещё я могу встать на коня и упасть на асфальт.. =\


 да вы ,сударь, и сам как конь .с яйцами....

----------


## U.F.O.

> да вы ,сударь, и сам как конь .с яйцами....


 муадмозель, съебите обратно к маме под юбку

----------


## U.F.O.

а будет како нибудь бонус после 1000 сообщений? ну например там статус -"флудер". или защита от бана? а то у меня скоро юбилей "1000 сообщений" (:

----------


## pobarabanus

> а будет како нибудь бонус после 1000 сообщений? ну например там статус -"флудер". или защита от бана? а то у меня скоро юбилей "1000 сообщений" (:


 за 1000 бездарных сообщений вас ожидает посещение обезьянника как мы уже знаем все...

----------


## [email protected]

> а я почему-то выполняю то, что орет погода.
> неудачные отношения и вот уже дня 4 забухиваю....


 Давай вместе забухаем :Big Grin: , ибо девушек которые могут выпить по человечески крайне мало в природе :Big Grin:

----------


## Irene

> Давай вместе забухаем, ибо девушек которые могут выпить по человечески крайне мало в природе


 Хочешь, забухаю с тобой в аське (или что там у тебя)

----------


## U.F.O.

> за 1000 бездарных сообщений вас ожидает посещение обезьянника как мы уже знаем все...


 в наказание за ваш слабый интеллект вас каждый день ожидает место на школотроне и толстая учительница по русскому языку Мария Ивановна, ещё не дружелюбный к вам класс. вопщем ёбайте учить уроки. мелкий пакостник.

----------


## U.F.O.

погода-гавно. внутрений голос подсказывает - "всё мрачно, нажрись!!!".

зы. 2 pobarabanus 
пиздуй дрочить на свои порно-сокровища. интернет-боец блять.

----------


## U.F.O.

блиа, такая музыка в голове иuрает.... а реализовываться не хочет... =\

----------


## [email protected]

> Хочешь, забухаю с тобой в аське (или что там у тебя)


 Не, водка по аське не прельщает, сори  :Smile:

----------


## Irene

> Не, водка по аське не прельщает, сори


 Да я тут уже сама справилась  :Smile: 
Пробуждение после алкогольных возлияний в 5 раз хуже чем обычно  :Frown:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Хорошее состояние, вчера проиграл в покер 54 бакса, седня все отыграл, дали аванс, выпил пива..  мне хорошо..  слушаю СЛОТ..  ептыть..

----------


## огрызок тепла

цитрамон рулит, цитрамон форева!

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Хорошее состояние, вчера проиграл в покер 54 бакса, седня все отыграл, дали аванс, выпил пива..  мне хорошо..  слушаю СЛОТ..  ептыть..


 если не лень, расскажи как покером начал заниматься, как вообще там дела обстоят, ну. и пр.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Вчера полгулял, седня отходняк, а завтра на работу..  ну и ладно.. 

Покер сейчас в России запрещен, поэтому все играют онлайн, сам играю на full tilt poker мне там нравится..   начал играть летом 2008 года, через один сайт, дали на халяву 50 баксов, вот с них все и началось, начал с микролимитов, недавно перешел на низкие лимиты, ну я играю ради удовольствия, не ради того чтобы заработать деньги, хотя хотелось бы и денег там заработать..  если есть еще вопросы, то пиши в личку или в аську..  :Smile:

----------


## Irene

Надо выйти на улицу - снять з/п, заплатить за инет, тв, телефон. Надо вкрутить лампочку. Надо вынести мусор. Надо выкинуть хлам. Целый месяц сижу перед монитором и думаю - все сделаю завтра.

----------


## U.F.O.

> тоже мне хотелкин... поменьше хотите и побольше занимайтесь перевоспитанием уважаемый .


 оу! заботливый до блеска голубизны. неудивительно што от тебя съебали все выображаемые и невоображаемые друзья. могу поспорить, што твои прыщи не дают тебе выйти на улицу и жить как нормальные люди, это и есть твоя проблема о которой ты излил литры слёз в подушку и хочешь умереть. а в силу того, што в твоём 10 "Б" девочки "дают" всем кроме тебя, ты перешол на голубую сторону. каждый день ты грезишь мечтами о том как "отобъёшь Пашу у Юли" и с победителькой ухмылкой будушь ходить с ним под ручку. я уверен, што когда твоя мама на работе ты примеряешь её платья. сначало перед зеркалом, а потом по квартире в таком виде радостно бегаешь педставляя што ты на подиуме. а ложишься спать с педобиром и мыслями типа "ох уф эти плоклятые дифчёнки! всех мальчифек у меня увели! гофпади ефли ты ефть повалуфта сделай меня каралевай фкольно вечера, фтоп фсе мальчифки только на меня фмотлели".

----------


## U.F.O.

> тоже мне хотелкин... поменьше хотите и побольше занимайтесь перевоспитанием уважаемый .


 кстате, нашёл твою фотку в инете

----------


## pobarabanus

уважаемый , ну моих то фото у вас точно нету ни у вас ни гдебыто нибыло в интернете ..а вот если это вы нам свою фотографию решили представить на всеобщее обозрение , то вы знаете ,я ничуть неудивлен взглянув на вас ..

----------


## U.F.O.

> уважаемый , ну моих то фото у вас точно нету ни у вас ни гдебыто нибыло в интернете ..а вот если это вы нам свою фотографию решили представить на всеобщее обозрение , то вы знаете ,я ничуть неудивлен взглянув на вас ..


 да ладно, што вы. не стесняйтесь своих фото это же история! в дальнейшем планирую создать отлдельную тему, с фотками и описанием вас как личности. эдакий живой уголок памяти о барабанусе. не стоит благодарности, я понимаю вам очень сложно... вы не такой как все, но это ваш смелый выбор. я вам помогу обрести душевное равновесие......

----------


## pobarabanus

> да ладно, што вы. не стесняйтесь своих фото это же история! в дальнейшем планирую создать отлдельную тему, с фотками и описанием вас как личности. эдакий живой уголок памяти о барабанусе. не стоит благодарности, я понимаю вам очень сложно... вы не такой как все, но это ваш смелый выбор. я вам помогу обрести душевное равновесие......


 извольте извольте ..фото то не мои не вешайте  лапшу на уши людям . а вот если вы уж выложили то наверняка свою фотокарточку за что мы вам все презнательны ибо некаждый выложит своё фото вот так просто так .но поверьте вы нас несколько не шокировали мы все догадывались кто вы такой и без вашей фотокарточки но теперь нам многое ненужно о вас думать ибо все итак с вами ясно ...позвольте отступить от темы и сказать вам что вы нерешительный обиженный человек с проблемами своего воспитания вернее его отсутствия низко падший лжец и вшивый в отличии от меня интеллигент ..

----------


## Olga

ндааа..... клоуны - любимцы публики) Весело тут у вас  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

> ндааа..... клоуны - любимцы публики) Весело тут у вас


 я директор, а "pobarabanus подчинённый клоун-пидарас. помню ещё когда в школе учился, мы с классом ходили на экскурсию в местный зоопарк, там было много интересных зверушек... львы, слоны, рыси, крысы (на них не хватило клетак, поэтому они бегали под ногами у поситителей), а рядом с обезьянами в клетке был непонятный зверёк, вывеска на клетке гласила, што его завут "pobarabanus". внешне зверёк напоминал неудачный генетический эксперемент от скрещивания павиана(обезянка такая есть) и эльфа 80 уровня. гид нам рассказал историю про то как этот зверёк оказался у них в зоопарке. оказывается этого зверька(побарабануса) нашли пионеры в сельской местности не дале от роддома и отнесли в живой уголок, где его насиловали другие обитатели помещения, поситители кидали в него палками и кормили его червями, до 18 лет он думал, што его завут "эй, уёбище!". позже когда он подрос и места под унитазом ему стало мало его перевели в более просторную клетку в зоопарке. сидя в клетке "pobarabanus" постоянно ковырял пальцем в попе, псилоги говорят это его защитный механизм(инстинкт зарыться поглубже/уйти от проблем). когда я вырос, стал богатым и знаменитым и не знал куда потратить деньги я выкупил этого зверька из зоопарка и основвал цирк под названием "куклачёв ебёт котят". впринципе "pobarabanus" способен запоминать и выполнять команды. я специально нанимал дрессировщика для него. вот например спокойно может выполнить комнду, в силу того, што его интеллектуальные способности далеки от способностей человека, команда будет выполнена с запозданием.... 
2 pobarabanus
 "ГЛОС, БЛЯТЬ!"
.......
ждём (:

----------


## pobarabanus

> ндааа..... клоуны - любимцы публики) Весело тут у вас


 необращайте внимание на этого индивидума ... его тексты способны оценить только недоросшая школота быдло и угрюмая общественность ... тут же в большинстве своем люди взрослые серьезные которые сразу скажут что ПОБАРАБАНУС ПРАВ ! а быдлу лжецам и изменникам тут не место ! ...то что он пишет даже несмешно а просто убого ...удручает речевой поворот , набор слов и сиплая осанка ...эх..что еще можно сказать..больной на голову индивидуум с кучей комплексов и проблем который пытается самоутвердиться своим убогим школьным интелеектом хотя я даже сомневаюсь вообще что интеллект там присутствует ибо набор слов ну крайне удручает ..все одно и тоже ничего нового придумывает школьные тексты которые никому неинтересны и несмешны даже а вызывают просто уныние и горечь по поводу содержимого его черепной коропки .

----------


## U.F.O.

2 olga 
вот видите. што и требовалось доказать. команды выполняет бесприкословно, только задержка большая.
не советую прислушиваться к его советам.
цитаты из интернета заменяют ему "интеллект", генерируются рандомно и никакой смысловой нагрузки не несут. с таким же успехом можно поговарить с ботами. да он впринципе и есть бот, сетевой... ищит порно и скачивает себе на компьютер. 24 часа в сутки 7 дней в неделю. между дело считывает банеры на соответствующих сайтах, обогащая свой "интеллект" крылатыми фразами. будьте с ним осторожны, дело в том, што у него, как я уже говарил, было очень тяжолое детство, над ним надругивались и гадили ему в душу, поэтому он стал своего рода "унитазом", по этой причине у него часто бывают отстрые приступы словесного поноса, он их называет психологической помащью...

----------


## pobarabanus

> 2 olga 
> вот видите. што и требовалось доказать. команды выполняет бесприкословно, только задержка большая.
> не советую прислушиваться к его советам.
> цитаты из интернета заменяют ему "интеллект", генерируются рандомно и никакой смысловой нагрузки не несут. с таким же успехом можно поговарить с ботами. да он впринципе и есть бот, сетевой... ищит порно и скачивает себе на компьютер. 24 часа в сутки 7 дней в неделю. между дело считывает банеры на соответствующих сайтах, обогащая свой "интеллект" крылатыми фразами. будьте с ним осторожны, дело в том, што у него, как я уже говарил, было очень тяжолое детство, над ним надругивались и гадили ему в душу, поэтому он стал своего рода "унитазом", по этой причине у него часто бывают отстрые приступы словесного поноса, он их называет психологической помащью...


 я вот к Ольге тойже по поводу вшесказанного !

этот товарищ может хорошенько запудрить вам мозги , выдать невероятное за очевидное ..вот видете он сам даже признает что его интеллект неспособен на грамотное изложение мысли в отличии от меня , владение речевыми поворотами знаниями крылатых выражений и слов . на всё что способен этот интеллект так это на гору мата , бессмысленного вранья и лжи , придумывание какихто нелепых историй смысл которых он сам даже не понимает вообщем что и говорить низко падший человек так сказать дно нашего общества ... такие люди всегда были холопами были рабами своих хозяев всю нашу российскую историю ..вот и с приходом демократии в них открылось чуство собственной важности но они как и подтирали всю росссийскую историю  одно место своим хозяивам так и будут продолжать это делать ....это низы общества ..сброд ...который в силу своей тотальной обиженности на жизнь вследствии полного отсутствия интеллекта пытается нам тут серьезным людям вякать и указывать ...чтож...глупо уважаемый глупо ...я бы вам несоветовал так разбрасываться своей гордыней и прочим .. но что поделать зависть вас смотрю я гложет что вы полная бездарность в отличии от меня ...

----------


## U.F.O.

хахахаххахахахахахаххахахахахахахаххахахахахахахах  ах xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
ну вот вы и сами убедились в моих словах (: баранус даже не может разгледеть смысла в тексте, если он изложен в форме шутки и начинает твердить, што всё бессмысленно. этот человек привык видеть только поверхностное не вглядываясь в смысл. а ещё он ябеда-карябида и рёва-карова. (:

----------


## pobarabanus

> хахахаххахахахахахаххахахахахахахаххахахахахахахах  ах xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> ну вот вы и сами убедились в моих словах (: баранус даже не может разгледеть смысла в тексте, если он изложен в форме шутки и начинает твердить, што всё бессмысленно. этот человек привык видеть только поверхностное не вглядываясь в смысл. а ещё он ябеда-карябида и рёва-карова. (:


 шутки вы будете в туалете шутить а здесь мы все достаточно озабочены и возмущены вашим поведением здесь все серьезные люди собрались один вы корчите из себя клоуна школьника и шапито . чтож думаю помочь этому человеку крайне трудно ато и невозможно на любые попытки ему помочь его крайне убогий интеллект реагирует дурственными репликами выпиющими нарушениями форума и предвзятым отношением ко всем нам здесь присутствующим .

----------


## U.F.O.

мне тут добавить больше нечего, баранус сам подтвердил мои слова про него (:

----------


## pobarabanus

> мне тут добавить больше нечего, баранус сам подтвердил мои слова про него (:


 конечно нечего вам добать веть ваш интеллект непозваляет ...да и ненужно я знаю что я победил любой будет смят потомучто я всегда знаю что говорю в отличии от некоторых .

----------


## ♣♣♣

кстати, а с чего весь ваш срач начался?

----------


## U.F.O.

модеры видимо не сохранили историю.. началось всё с того, што пользователю побаранусу не понравилось моё сообщение и возомнив себя героем-одиночкой(манию величия развил в нём ананизм) он решил мне "помочь", избавить от пагубной на его взгляд привычки путём ебли мозга. далее срач перекинулся в личку, там баранус перенервничался и на гавно извёлся, перематерился (хотя чужие сквернословности осуждает). далее срач поднялся в какой то теме (не помню в какой). там баранус опять же обсквернословился в мой адрес, жаловался модерам, в итоге меня забанили на корокий срок. видимо после этого, как мне кажется, баранус почуствовал силу и безнаказанность. время шло.. но обиду баранус, всё никак забыть не может. вот и доябывается до меня по пустякам. мне впринципе весело смотреть как этот имбицил реагирует на меня, это доказывает што я его раздражаю, а поделать с этим он ничего не может (:

----------


## U.F.O.

> ну этим вы занимаетесь исходя из того что постоянно пишите ) ..ненадо тут всем навязывать ваши постоянные занятия ..я конечно понимаю что интеллект вам непозволяет говорить чтолибо другое но если чесно вы ужзе просто надоели всем тут присутствующим . ваши сообщения можно смело ничитать они одноообразны и всегда ненесут в себе какойлибо смысловой нагрузки .


 хахахаххахахах (: плагитчик xDDDDDD
купи себе мозг задрот, хорошь воровать мои сообщения xDDDD

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Состояние, как будто меня из тюрьмы выпустили, расстался с девушкой..   пью пиво,  напьюсь седня..   и хрен с ним..

----------


## огрызок тепла

купила себе крошечного сомика. назову его Пятнышка, потмоу что он в крапинку. плавает в  вазе, не хочу аквариум доставать. как-нибудь потом.
а еще я приготовила пиццу, тесто только в магазине купила уже готовое, чтоб с мукой не возиться. вроде бы вкусно. и еще я приготовила мяуленькую курочку. побила ее мяулоточком, намазала аджикой, пожарила на сковородке. теперь я знаю, что соли нужно было класть больше, а вот аджики гораздо меньше.  такой острый цыпленок получился(((а мне такое острое не нравится((( оказывается бывает так, чтоб пресно и остро в одном блюде.
так о чем это я. ах да! так странно. и пресно, и остро одновременно

----------


## U.F.O.

вот так всегда. хочешь уйти в армий, а хер там не берут...

----------


## ♣♣♣

> вот так всегда. хочешь уйти в армий, а хер там не берут...


 отмазался по-здоровью? поздравляю!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

спс. нужно просто захотеть и не возьмут (: мне говарили, но я не верил, вот сам убедился (:

----------


## Римма

Ну и радуйся  :Smile: )
вот так всегда, да - когда сам куда-то идешь и на что-то напрашиваешься - тебя это стороной обходит... )))

----------


## Olga

Итого: помогла 2м человекам)) Покрайней мере сказали спасибо и один даже плакал от щастя) Люди должны быть людьми потому что должны и все. Больше вопросов не спрашивайте...))))

----------


## Olga

Не могу найти, была где-то тема про "что я делаю на этом форуме".. напишу тут тогда.. обещаю себе раз и навсегда, с психологией, философией и прочей такой ересью я завязываю, надо реально смотреть на вещи, а не докапываться до какого то смысла, кому он нужен. А вобще да, увлекательное занятие... затягиевает, так что друзья суицидники, больше я с вами не дружу.. идите тоже нах. хватит уже себе мозги портить)

----------


## Olga

Подумала.. вот ну хотела я гитару.. ну есть она теперь, но щас уже не хочу я на ней играть.. лучше буду на роликах учиться кататься. Полезней)) А вся эта литературная мутохрень идет она лесом.. главное что я есть

----------


## ♣♣♣

> Не могу найти, была где-то тема про "что я делаю на этом форуме".. напишу тут тогда.. обещаю себе раз и навсегда, с психологией, философией и прочей такой ересью я завязываю, надо реально смотреть на вещи, а не докапываться до какого то смысла, кому он нужен. А вобще да, увлекательное занятие... затягиевает, так что друзья суицидники, больше я с вами не дружу.. идите тоже нах. хватит уже себе мозги портить)


 


> Подумала.. вот ну хотела я гитару.. ну есть она теперь, но щас уже не хочу я на ней играть.. лучше буду на роликах учиться кататься. Полезней)) А вся эта литературная мутохрень идет она лесом.. главное что я есть


 так хули ты тут еще делаешь???

----------


## Black Angel

> так хули ты тут еще делаешь???


 В нормальном тоне с людьми разговаривай, в следующий раз нарушение получишь

----------


## ♣♣♣

> В нормальном тоне с людьми разговаривай, в следующий раз нарушение получишь


 давай сразу бан - не боюсь и умею все это обходить  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 
а начала, кстати, Olga, послав нас нах.

п.с.
вынесение каких-либо предупреждений за какой-либо пост в разделе НЕсуицид считаю "незаконным", так как этот раздел "Немодерируемый" и юрисдикции модераторов тут нету  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olga

> так хули ты тут еще делаешь???


 Да все не могу никак вас бросить.. полюбила сильно :Smile:  Вы такие клевые, живите и будьте :Cool:  Если что, обращайтесь)))

----------


## U.F.O.

> Подумала.. вот ну хотела я гитару.. ну есть она теперь, но щас уже не хочу я на ней играть.. лучше буду на роликах учиться кататься. Полезней)) А вся эта литературная мутохрень идет она лесом.. главное что я есть


 электруху нужно было брать чё...

----------


## Olga

Я про электруху и мечтала.. денег жалко было, я ж играть не умею.. умнее на обычной сначала потренироваться.. и то.. уже ща не до этого.. все и так охренительно)

----------


## U.F.O.

если электруха есть играть точно научишься

----------


## Olga

не, у меня обычная акустичка.. мне щас просто неохота на ней играть, потом как-нить.. када настроение будет) а оно будет не сомневаюсь)

----------


## огрызок тепла

я сегодня смотрела мяуленькую крошку мяутизку. и даже немного проехалась на ней.смущает только цена, 150 тыс. за 5летнюю машинку. но она полностью укомплектована и аккуратна, в хорошем состоянии, если не считать царапинку на дверце. вообще я не знаю, за такие деньги ничего приличнее не купишь...
а так какое-то настроение мутное. на работе какие-то игры в прятки. и с человечком, которого люблю, ценю и уважаю, не могу общий язык найти. чем дальше, тем страшнее. он будто бы специально меня злит. раньше мне было легче с ним общаться

----------


## U.F.O.

помню когда был маленьким мечтал, што когда выросту у меня будет всё, ну там машина крутая, загородная баня со шлюхами, девушки самые красивые и т.д. почему то мне сейчас на это всё насрать. иногда конечно хочется всего и сразу, но это быстро проходит. 150 т.р. на машину..  бля.. мне их никогда не накопить.. ну накопить, если я их тратить не буду. но это из области фантастики. деньги в моих руках практически испаряются.. на всякую хуёню которая дарит мне хорошее настроение и приятные воспоминания.. или отсутствие воспминаний.. в общем деньги трачу быстро и со вкусом.. ещё у меня есть лучшая замена девушки - гитара, поебаться с ней не получится, но в плане марального удовлетворения ей нет равных. этот размытый звук дешёвой гитары с металлическим окрасом. музыка - настроение.. мммм.. когда твои треки оценивают друзья или просто люди в нэте это ощущение круче любого оргазма. зачем я это пишу всё? да хер знает, просто хорошо мне! (:

----------


## огрызок тепла

не хочу мяутиз-пятилетку. хочу новый гетц. я через год-полтора эту пятилетку даже за сотку продать не смогу.  и кто вот сказал,что первая машина должна быть обязательно с пробегом?

----------


## ♣♣♣

> не хочу мяутиз-пятилетку. хочу новый гетц. я через год-полтора эту пятилетку даже за сотку продать не смогу.  и кто вот сказал,что первая машина должна быть обязательно с пробегом?


 ну, если деньги есть, то не вопрос. но мне бы было жалко сразу брать новье - все равно ездить не умею толком.

а может тебе захотеть желтый урал - думаю, с твоим характером только на таком и рассекать  :Big Grin:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я тоже ездить кажется не умею еще.
но я легкообучаемая, я быстро научусь. на гетц денег катастрофически не хватает, если только кредит. а с кредитами я связываться не хочу, к тому же там переплаты  жуткие.
а урал вроде как очень большая машина, а у меня права категории В, мне нельзя грузовики водить.

----------


## Aska

Привет, депрессия.

----------


## Black Angel

Заебало всё, бошка болит, ничего не помогает. Еще одна капля и будет срыв. 
И не знаю я, почему у тебя форум глючит!!!

----------


## огрызок тепла

цитрамонку попробуй. мне вот только цитрамон помогает. и спать ложись.

и чтоб два раза не вставать-а чего у меня в аквариуме вода мутнеет?я же чистую отфильтрованную туда заливаю, а она мутная какая-то?я как туда сомика выпущу, в болото это?сдохнет же

----------


## Black Angel

Да я лучше двойную дозу аспирина..

Водоросли туда посади, и каких-нибудь улиток, рачков мелких, они воду фильтруют

----------


## огрызок тепла

водоросли там есть,  двух улиток только если кинуть, у меня их всего две. сомик пока в большой вазе живет, я ему аквариум готовлю только.  вообще страшно его туда запускать, уж очень вода мутная. а вроде и аквариум мыла, и грунт промывала. мне кажется, это водоросли не приживаются, я же их не в магазине купила, а у знакомых взяла. а у них тоже вода мутная была. млять...надо было их под водой промыть, прежде чем в грунт втыкать. скорее всего на самой зелени какая-то хрень была

----------


## Black Angel

Возможно растения заражены, это водой не вымыть, только выкидывать и новые покупать. 
Кондиционеры специальные для воды поставь

----------


## Irene

Фильтр нужен. И время - 1-3 суток. И грунт (не песок, камни) 2-3 см.

P.S. Всм не диаметр камней 2-3 см, а толщина грунта 2-3 см

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну грунт там  есть. мелкие камни, специально для аквариума. еще  со старых времен остались. у меня аквариум без воды и рыбок почти полтора года стоял, пылился.
какую-то жидкость для смягчения воды  и очищения капала, посмотрим, что будет. бульбулятор, от которого смешные пузыри бывают, еще не включала. на ночь не хочу, шумный он. а днем дома никого не бывает, без присмотра оставлять тоже не хочется. завтра приду после работы поставлю бульбулировать) вода еще меньше суток стоит, завтра посмотрю, не станет ли лучше. пока рыбку не выпущу вообщем

----------


## Irene

Ага, есть такое. У меня польский бульбулятор как-то рыбок сварил - все было нормально, а через час подхожу, а там темпер 45 градусов и рыбки плавают, хм, кверху пузиками... замыкания не было - просто бульбулятор перед своей смертью так нагрелся. Анциструсов жалко было (тоже сомики). И неоны, тоже были...

----------


## огрызок тепла

мне скалярии и молинезии нравятся, но они у меня не приживались. капризные они, воду им теплую,  воздухогонялку почти круглосуточно, свет тоже нужен.у меня сомик был большой и черный, где-то 10-12 см в длину и с огромными усами. несколько лет жил и умер. после него вот полтора года никаких рыбок других не хотела.сейчас сомик маленький и в крапинку. так вот тот сомище, иначе не скажешь, соседей не любил. терпел только гуппешек и то не долго. меченосцам хвосты отрывал, рыбок мелких только так по аквариуму гонял. подойдешь к аквариуму-так он в уголочке сидит, такой тихий и  миролюбивый. а чуть отвернешься-так  только камни шуршат и рыбки  мелкие из аквариума на воздух выпрыгнуть пытаются. но что ж поделаешь, любила я этого сомяру, вот и разрешала гуппей и меченосцев гонять)

----------


## Irene

Ага, тоже скалярий люблю)) Я их "листики" называю)) Им аквариум большой нужен. 

У меня сейчас никакого нет. Мозги пусть на место встанут (весна вроде кончилась), а потом я подумаю, можно мне живую сущность заводить, или нет))

----------


## огрызок тепла

сегодня я тупо уснула на работе. где-то в обед у меня  устали глазки и начала кружиться голова. решила откинуться на кресло и  немного отдохнуть. в итоге вырубилась где-то на полчаса точно. а может минут на сорок.
 ходят слухи, что меня мало того,что  запалили, так еще и сфоткали на телефон и угрожают показать кому не надо. ой накидают мне люлей кажется за сон на раобчем месте. ну я сама не знаю, как это получилось...ну поплохело мне от чего-то. а потом  я скушала пол шоколадки, доделала работу и утопала домой пешком.
никогда так много шоколада не ела. сразу половину плитки...может, у меня  организм сладкого потребовал, потмоу что у меня сахар понизился?смотрите, люди, я себе диабет уже придумала!) просто предрасположенность у меня есть...надо погуглить симптомы(((


а...вот еще...меня часто на работе обвиняют в том, что я к людям плохо отношусь. так вот сегодня я хорошо к ним относилась. я пришла и сказала здравствуйте, ЛЮДИ! и потом каждому технику говорила здравствуй, человек. пусть только тявкнут еще, что с ними как с животными. завтра буду зайчиками называть, чтоб жизнь медом не казалась.

----------


## огрызок тепла

я себе еще рыбок купила. теперь у меня сомик, барбус зеленый (хотя он черный на самом деле какой-то), несколько улиток, бесплатно дали в магазине, они не продавались, но мне очень хотелось, а размножаются они часто и помногу, они маленькие и смысла нет их продавать. и еще две какие-то розовые рыбки. я название или не видела, или забыла. я просто пальцем ткнула и сказала,что еще вот этих двух хочу. эти розовые чем-то гуппей и меченосцев напоминают, но гораздо меньше по размерам. я самых маленьких выбирала, потому что аквариум тоже маленький.
и еще я поняла, что хочу дачу. свой собственный садик-огородик. чтоб там малину можно было выращивать и вишню. и просто шашлык жарить. и еще я почти решилась на покупку матиза-пятилетки. мне там цену сбросили.  ну не хочу я в кредиты залезать, нужно жить по средствам. хотя очень хотелось сначала желтый гетц (ага, с кредитом насчитали почти на 600 тысяч) или красную калину (тоже не менее 320 тысяч). а будет бардовый матиз кажется.в от научусь ездить хорошо и буду уже про новую мяушинку думать.
да, вот такая я вот зараза. тут люди умереть хотят, а мне ужасно хочется жить, машину, дачу и отдых летом на море, зарплату хорошую, да еще бы мужика толкового где-нибудь найти.  цели определены, осталось достигнуть

----------


## Freezer2007

стояние? Я какбы тут, но не живу,  бесцельное мотание в мире. Захожу редко, если вспоминаю про форум. Вообще часто забываю обо всем в последнее время. А смысл помнить? Думаю о жизни, смерти, религиях месте в жизни,  суициде и еще о многом. Ничто не имеет смысл. Суицид, зачем? Привлекать внимание, лишние поблемы. Я сижу и наблюдаю, когда нибудь все всеравно кончится. Я умру независимо от того убью себя сам или нет. Я просто сижу и думаю, просто думаю. Скоро забуду о чем, но все равно буду думать. Думать пока не умру.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я ликер пью. вкусный. просто так.
вот с утра поняла, что день хреновый будет. с утра вообще тааак орала на работе(как потерпевшая. а  зачем дебилы-техники со мной спорят и переговариваются. мудилы. разве можно говорить мне рот закрой? я после таких слов так свою пасть открываю, что  визги еще минут пять длятся(((они меня провоцируют(((
и еще тут облом какой-то крупный случился. и еще десна болит. сначала думала,что зуб, а нет, десна оказывается. дайте тысяч 50,а? в долг, я верну когда-нибудь.
еще ликеру хряпнуть чтоли....бесит все сегодня целый день.

----------


## tventin2

А я вот соскучилась, зашла... И чаще бы бывала, да деть все время съедает. Изменилось тут все... или я изменилась... В любом случае, рада, что это место ещё существует.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> А я вот соскучилась, зашла... И чаще бы бывала, да деть все время съедает. Изменилось тут все... или я изменилась... В любом случае, рада, что это место ещё существует.


 *tventin2*  ты родила?

----------


## U.F.O.

спать хочу..

----------


## Alies

Состояние почти не существования

----------


## огрызок тепла

у нас черешня появилась. дорогая, зараза. купила себе почти полкило и скушала за раз...а еще что-то про экономию говорила(((
я даже программку себе из инета скачала и с первого числа все расходы и доходы туда вбиваю. так вот и узнаю, куда у меня деньги уходят и почему мне теперь на мяушинку не хватает

----------


## NEET

В целом состояние спокойное и созерцательно пофигистическое, но моск сцуко никак не уймется: вот, снова родил новую длинную подпись.))

----------


## U.F.O.

любовь. все прошлые отношения меркнут, кажутся черно-белыми. тут даже не секс. не игра в отношения, когда чего-то ждёшь в ответ. а именно когда жить пиздец как хочется. и не ради себя, а для того, што бы дарить удовольствие другому и знаешь, што это взаимно. весна в мозгах. кокая то свежесть в жизни. даже по утрам вставать приятнее. матюгаться не хочется. есть момент " тёплого, согревающего солнечного света в подземелье" и хочется его остановить, сохранить, што бы потом можно было загрузиться  с него. неужели это всё инстинкт размножения????..............................

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Как же быстро все меняется..  жизнь, расстование, новые знакомства, встречи, любовь, новая жизнь..  другие планы, другое будущее.. другой я!

----------


## Alies

Ребенок уехал...есть время подумать и по размышлять..уединение...оказывается все иначе когда можешь быть таким какой ты есть...давно позабытое чувство целостности.

----------


## огрызок тепла

(долго ругается матом)
бля!
нельзя меня на дорогу выпускать. я вообще непредсказуемо-пугливый водитель. водятел я бы сказала!(((
интересно, штрафы с камер через какое время приходят?
ехать нужно на нижний свет, на нижний, он еще зеленый. резко не тормозить, не рвать с места, под автобусы и трамваи не лезть, они железные и большие(((
пешеходов еще пропускать...ну мляяяяяяять(((я тупица(((

----------


## Irene

Огрызок тепла, ты все-таки купила себе "мяушинку"?  Тебя можно поздравить с приобретением? Кажется, можно - поздравляю! А что за машинка? Не переживай, "блондинки за рулем" из тебя не получится)) Скоро будешь нормально водить))

----------


## =( ^_^)=

*огрызок тепла*
> ехать нужно на нижний свет, 
> на нижний, он еще зеленый.
> на нижний, он еще зеленый.
Жаль такие как вы не состоите на учете в ПНД.

----------


## Pechalka

> Жаль такие как вы не состоите на учете в ПНД.


 А тебе по-моему машина не нужна,как ты говорил мне.Это мне нужна и вожу нормально,но никогда у меня её не будет. :Frown: Всё,прям настроение испортилось на весь день,блядь!

----------


## огрызок тепла

я сегодня утром истерить готова была. ну птичка-истеричка просто. нельзя меня на дорогу выпускать, я такое творила на дороге(закатывает глаза).на поребрик залезла (ну там машинка  ехала  красивая, иномарка, я испугалась). а потом с поребрика этого скатилась (я  на улицу со двора выезжала) и ушуршала чуть ли не на встречку. руль судорожно выравнивала, так у меня  дворники включились. ну афца вообщем. сначала во дворе испугалась, из-за угла машинка  выбежала на дорогу. потом  выезжая со двора эта красявая иномарка на поребрик загнала. потом черная нексия  грубо подрезала и резко остановилась у меня перед носом. а я-то думала, что она на желтый проскочить хочет. и уже  почти у работы  вся полоса за мной стояла и ждала один светофор пока я двигатель заглушу, снова заведусь и поеду к ебеням. хорошо, что светофор там быстро переключается еще. зато я сама припарковалась задним ходом, со второго раза и  заглохнув раз пять.
я не блондинка, я каштанка за рулем. и я еще надеялась, что орать матом за рулем не буду. еще как обзываюсь и матерюсь(((
звезда, не цепляйся к набору символов, он не со зла. и почему у тебя машины никогда не будет? да будет обязательно, елси хочешь. я тоже думала, что у меня ее не будет, мечтала о желтом гетсе. с гетсом облом,  мне с кредитом в автосалоне посчитали, получилось почти 600 тысяч и выплачивать я должна больше,чем зарабатываю. а вот матиз с пробегом я себе позволить смогла. а про вожу нормально-я вот тоже думала,что умею, научили. второй день на дороге такие пируэты выписываю. мне колеса спустят навреное ночью) около дома соседи паркуют, потому что машин много, точно побью кого-нибудь. каску сделаю на днях наверное

----------


## U.F.O.

>_< пулемёт ещё купи себе... а вообще есть специальные места для отрабартывания навыка вождения. клубы там всякие. площадки за городом.. ты наверное ещё об этом не задумавалась, но неумение водить может привести к тому, што ты кого-нибуть собъёшь, особенно с твоим вспыльчивым характером газ до полу выжмешь. а если насмерть собъёшь? или инвалидом оставишь? об этом ты не думала когда машину покупала и права получала? вам то по кайфу ирать в стерву нервную, а людям это здоровья или жизни может стоить.
не подумайте, это не дискриминация. я говорю про то, што ответственности хоть каплю нужно иметь и прежде чем, што делать нужно сначала научиться это делать, а не как школьники на жопераж по встречке "рассекать" хуй кидая на правила.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну сегодня я два раза заглохла только. машин маол в эти выходные. все за городом. скорость я не превышаю, руль из рук в случае опасности не выпускаю (вчера это поняла, когда не справилась с управлением и полетела черт знает куда), по сторонам смотрю, в пробках еду со скоростью потока и соблюдаю дистанцию, на тормоза  жму аккуратно, стоп-сигналами показываю, что сейчас я буду останавливаться. на права я пошла учиться только после того, как осознала,что хочу машину, а не потому что "все побежали и я побежал". пешеходов пропускаю, теорию в гаи с первого раза сдала. вообщем, наезд необоснован. а то, что аварийные ситуации постоянно на дорогах, так это у нас город такой.Казанцы все так ездят. была в Уфе и Челябинске весной, у них  пробкой считается то, что для нас ура, дорога почти свободная, жми на газ)и по количеству битых машин казань кажется лидирует. и самое веселое, у нас никто даже и не волнуется. ну побилась, ну привязали бампер цепями и ладно. ездит же и хорошо.

----------


## наивная дурочка

а страшно -то почему?от одиночества?

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я умею до 75-80 разгоняться.
еще раз скорость превышу-пересяду на трамвай. ибо нехуй

----------


## =( ^_^)=

> я умею до 75-80 разгоняться.
Хорошо до 150-ти и на встречку, самое оно ＾＿＾ Но и столб тоже подойдет ：３

----------


## огрызок тепла

а зачем мне на встречку?я не хочу на встречку, за это штрафуют сильно. и за превышение скорости тоже. а у меня денег на штрафы нет. и еще у меня нет техосмотра и каски

----------


## U.F.O.

меня осиняет.... всё больше и больше...

----------


## Nocticula

состояние стабильно расплывчатое. пропадаю месяцами, а из головы ничего не выходит по-прежнему. 
и сессия...сессия.

----------


## ♣♣♣

оргызок, поздравляю с приобретением!

*всё, в казань теперь точно ни ногой  :Big Grin:  *

кстати, ты справку от психиатра для прав сама получила или покупала?  :Big Grin:

----------


## огрызок тепла

сама конечно)
но с этой справкой вообще коры были. зашла  в кабинет к врачу, там врач на меня даже не смотрит, типа справка, медосмотр, для гаи, ладно, начинает что-то на листочке писать, там наклейки еще какие-то цепляют к справкам. и вот в этот момент дверь открывается( я спиной к двери стою) и  мужской  голос спрашивает:"Санитаров вызывали?". вот хорошо, что они мою  физиономию в этот момент не видели, точнее даже внимание не обратили. потмоу что первая мысль у меня была-когда они успели? я же тут буквально полторы минуты  стою и врач вроде бы резких движений не делала....оказалось, что это не ко мне вызвали, там предыдущий пациент был буйный, но убежал, санитары не успели))

----------


## ♣♣♣

> сама конечно)
> но с этой справкой вообще коры были. зашла  в кабинет к врачу, там врач на меня даже не смотрит, типа справка, медосмотр, для гаи, ладно, начинает что-то на листочке писать, там наклейки еще какие-то цепляют к справкам. и вот в этот момент дверь открывается( я спиной к двери стою) и  мужской  голос спрашивает:"Санитаров вызывали?". вот хорошо, что они мою  физиономию в этот момент не видели, точнее даже внимание не обратили. потмоу что первая мысль у меня была-когда они успели? я же тут буквально полторы минуты  стою и врач вроде бы резких движений не делала....оказалось, что это не ко мне вызвали, там предыдущий пациент был буйный, но убежал, санитары не успели))


  :Big Grin:  а ты на учете стояла там когда-нить?

----------


## огрызок тепла

вроде бы нет)
я сегодня своего хомяка поцарапала. на десятый день свободного полета.  в ворота не вписалась и бок себе в хлам расцарапала. еще и вмятину заработала. матизы из картона делают чтоли?
хомяк таааааак  испугался! чтоб не плакал, я его  помыла в автомойке. сама не поняла, как же я так его. ладно еще, не о чужие машины. посчитали примерно на шесть тысяч покраску двери. а у меня денег нет. и страховку каску я себе сделать не успела. эхх

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Тоже  начал учиться на права  :Smile: )  вождения пока не было  :Smile:

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я техосмотр не прошла. сказали, что у меня задних тормозов нет вообще. сводила хомяка в автосервис, там что-то прокачали и подтянули. нужно повторно на техосмотр  приехать. а еще я в отпуске с понедельника, целых две недели буду думать,чем себя занять. а еще я на прошлой неделе выезжала с места парковки и зацепила   бампер красного жигуленочка.дверь поцарапала,  на жигуленке нет ничего. посмотрела, что повреждений нет, сказала спасибо соседу, который мне помогал вырулить, чтоб еще хуже не сделать и удрала на работу. скрылась с места дтп так сказать.
а я баба на матизе, как умею, так и еду!

----------


## U.F.O.

наконец-то я освобождён от банных оков

----------


## огрызок тепла

ура!уфо вернулся, теперь верните нам данте!
забанили  беднягу(((а он между прочим правильные вещи говорит временами. а то, что матом-да кому это мешает вообще?
не любят тут мат...все такие правильные. все такие нежные, слова лишнего им не скажи, сразу рыдать начинают и аскорбинку жрать.

----------


## NEET

Не выспался, но спать больше не буду. Слушаю музыку, чтобы немного взбодриться.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

разочарование, ведущее к напускному безразличию.

----------


## огрызок тепла

духота невыносимая
не помню, когда был доджь. хотя был  позавчера кажется. и не везде.
дышать  невозможно, даже ночью нет никакой прохлады. природа сошла с ума.
а я колпак потеряла. ну который на колесике моего хомяка был. по кочкам и ямкам прыгала и он слетел. ищу теперь, а они продаются только комплектами и неоригинальные. оригинал найти не получается.
вот дверь когда поцарапала так не расстраивалась((  так с царапинами и  вмятиной катаюсь пока.

----------


## U.F.O.

лаффное состояние ^^

----------


## Frau Finsternis

странно всё. очень странно. противоречивые чувства и спокойство удава от таблеток. то ли хочется, чтобы кто-то был рядом, то ли и так хорошо. наверное, зависит от того, можно ли сделать ещё лучше...? а хуже..?

----------


## U.F.O.

ищите любовь. она спасает (:

----------


## Frau Finsternis

разучилась любить наверное_

----------


## огрызок тепла

а меня оса укусила. а я думала, что у меня аллергия на  укусы полосатых насекомых.я уже легла на песочек, со всеми попрощалась, жду значит смерти. ну там  когда начнет тошнить, температура там поднимется, опухать все начнет. а я так значит не умираю и все тут.
вот так вот я и поняла, что  у меня пропала аллергия на ос всяких. а ведь была. я же помню, как мне было плохо несколько лет назад, когда меня укусили.
а еще вот   несколько лет назад у меня было подозрение на астму. я задыхалась часто. но потом я  забила на это,  там столько анализов всяких нужно было сдавать, а мне было в лом и вообще я же  суицидная была, нафига мне было лечиться? вот мне кажется, что астмы у меня тоже сейчас нет. а ведь была какая-то....

----------


## U.F.O.

реальные пацаны такие сука реальные, со своими пневмо блять пукалками и понятиями в которых нихуя не понимают. когда начнут выдавать медали за отстрел таких мудоёбов, жить станет гораздо лучше. возомнили себя чёрными гангстерами из гетто райнов ЛА, блять. >_<

----------


## U.F.O.

слава всевышнему, эта страница всётаки загрузилась...

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Бесит

----------


## огрызок тепла

скучаю по дождю. завтра собираюсь на волгу купаться. хотя лучше на каму все-таки.  билетов в жд кассах нет! а я за 45 дней пришла, как и положено, а билетов нет! я в шоке...типа остались только верхние и в разных вагонах. а мне 4 нужно и в одном не то что вагоне, мне в одном отсеке хочется(ну не мляди ли...как так, выдать в продажу только три вагона, когда их там десять? а если я вообще билеты эти не куплю, я что там на море жить и останусь что ли?

----------


## U.F.O.

день уже подходит к концу, а я только проснулся. опять начались эти телепортации во времени! =\

----------


## U.F.O.

тогда днём все магазины будут закрыты.. =\

----------


## Olga

вот так всегда. ходишь на работу, ходишь, а потом бац.... блин, ангиной заболела. ходила утром мазок из горла сдавать.. не, ну тока я в работу втянулась.. ну ладно, наработаюсь еще.. пока поболею, отосплюсь хоть. Чувство голода мне подсказывает, что нужно чего-нибудь съесть, а потом в магазин за соком сходить.. Дома душно и жарко, делать я нихрена не собираюсь, ну и пусть бардак. лучше погулять куда-нить съезжу, температура вчера больше 37,5 не поднималась, жить можно)

----------


## U.F.O.

гулял прошлой ночью(вчера) по городу с другом. нарвались на пьяную кампанию. понеслась драка. когда начились "валяния", когда меня перевалили на спину, я обхватил этого дегенерата(с которым подрался) ногами и начал тянуть на себя, што бы он руками не мог махать(мне догоги мои зубы). дак вот, он тогда заорал - "ты чё вообще дебил?!", на тот момент я не понял в чём дело, а щас меня просветило - он наверное подумал, што пидораст и хочу с ним пообниматьсяа xDDDDDDDD

----------


## наивная дурочка

и тут про геев)))))
осень в этом году ранняя будет..отчего то грустно..но состояние природы совпадает с душевным..люблю ночь-сейчас она темная..одиноко без луны..стою как дура задравши голову к небу и смотрю на звезды..чувствую что то общее с тем кто жил миллион лет назад..странно:человечество всегда стремилось искоренить в себе инстинкты животых и древних людей,или придать им другую окраску..а зачем..
А зачем я щас это написала?тупо и без знаков препинания..один черт,если и прочтете то не поймете..а впрочем это бред,состояние бреда.тема подвернулась-я и высказалась..легче как то сразу стало

----------


## U.F.O.

струна порвалась.. =\

----------


## U.F.O.

сраный мандем блеееааать!!!!!

----------


## U.F.O.

время замедлилось. смотрю на секундомер и вижу што одна секунда длится как три-четыре.. бля трава ахуенна.... ^^

----------


## U.F.O.

сегодня в военкомат с результатами анализов. надеюсь всё будет гут и на следущей неделе уже свалю в санатории на год

----------


## U.F.O.

в понедельник в "санатории"! уииииии xDDDDD

----------


## U.F.O.

ой. случайно руку сломал xDDDD

----------


## огрызок тепла

головная боль меня убивает.  не помогает цитрамон. и кофе с коньяком. да что за хуйняблять

----------


## Дима_

> хуйняблять


 Здесь можно материться??

----------


## огрызок тепла

нельзя. а что?

----------


## Дима_

> выебла мозги


 


> нельзя. а что?


 А почему тогда мат здесь, если нельзя?

----------


## огрызок тепла

на работе вручили пирожок. половину я осилила. жирный очень. я отказывалась, но   так настаивали. тут просто наверное человек  сам не хотел есть жирный пирожок) в довесок к пирожку лаваш прилагался.  на вечер. накаркал, гад. сказал,что я же все равно до поздна на работе торчать буду. ну реально накаркал.   до вечера торчала. зато домой без пробок доехала.
все-таки заботятся наверное обо мне. вот за курение отчитывают постоянно...
почему мне проще общий язык с парнями все-таки найти...

----------


## Aska

Вы можете не читать, мне просто захотелось выразить это в словах. 

Осень. Наверное, поэтому так часто думается о жизни. Мне есть о чём подумать. У меня до чёрта всего было, у меня много отрицательного опыта. Многое пережито. Но ничто не забыто. 
Последнее время меня часто одолевает депрессия. Хотя, так подумать, у меня всё хорошо. Я, кажется, нашла своё место в жизни. Вокруг меня много хороших людей, которые меня любят, а я люблю их. Я вообще люблю людей, люблю быть с ними, мне легко со многими. Дружба - одна из крепких ценностей моей жизни. Я знимаюсь любимым делом, и, возможно, скоро выйдет мой первый перевод - на бумаге. 

Счастлива ли я? Иногда. А это, как подумаешь, так много.

Я часто думаю о Боре (taggart). Я не тоскую о нём, нет, я верю, что всё сделала правильно. Я спаслась от неминуемой катастрофы. Но мне невыразимо жаль, что его больше нет в живых, что он не построит новую семью, что у него не будет детей. Мне жаль его несчастную маму и стареющего отца. Я не знаю, где он похоронен, а мне так хотелось бы сходить на его могилу, посидеть там, поплакать, попросить у него прощения. Мысленно я никогда не обращаюсь к нему. Я боюсь своих воспоминаний о нашей жизни с ним. Я никому не рассказывала о его смерти - об этом знают только мои родные и соседка по общежитской комнате, заставшая меня в том сентябре в слезах. И это молчание лежит камнем у меня на душе. Мне хотелось бы рассказать об этом своему лучшему другу, своей подруге, может быть, мне стало бы легче, но я не могу. Может быть, позже.
У меня нет личной жизни - после Бориной смерти я не могу никого впустить в своё сердце. И, в общем, мне всё равно.

Я стараюсь не думать о том, что моя мама каждый день просыпается и засыпает одна. Но каждый раз, вспоминая об этом, я чувствую комок в горле. У меня опускаются руки - есть вещи, которые я не могу изменить, и мне больно от этого.

Иногда мне бывает очень грустно. Я ненавижу выходные. Пустые, бессмысленные, бесконечные дни. Как сейчас. Именно это и стало причиной появления этого поста.

Всем спасибо.

----------


## Габо

Аска, хотел что-то написать в ответ на твой пост, но в голове стабильная каша. В общем, твои слова не ушли в пустоту.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Состояние..его можно описать восемью словами:зачем я появилась на этот сраный свет.Ебучий ты бох,или хер его знает кто еще создал этот сраный мир-зачем ты меня в него заслал..блять.чтобы сидеть и думать как от этой ебучей жизни избавится.Чтоб вы все сдохли.Особенно те суки которые жили и живут беззаботно.Сожрите меня и высрите,пускай я только ничего не буду чувствовать.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Дома полная жесть. Достали.
Уже пятый день со мной не разговаривают. Но мне пофиг. 
Хочу свалить из этого ада. 
Но для этого нужно найти жилье и подработку. Пока нифига не получается, я ведь даже не знаю, как за это взяться.
Но настроена я решительно.
И, что очень удивляет и радует, почему-то не стремлюсь решить все проблемы суицидом. Хоть какой-то плюс...

Вот, выговорилась. 

Да, полезные советы будут очень кстати.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

*sunrise*, спасибо.
Надеюсь на лучшее...

----------


## Дима_

Главное - желание+действия!

----------


## огрызок тепла

сейчас узнала, что мне сегодня повезло.  на выходе из офиса на главную дорогу была пробка из-за аварии, троллейбус догнал классику-жигули. притом  троллейбус перегородил выезд. справа места мало, поехала налево,  не пропускали долго, чуть не снесли морду, в итоге выпустили, обсигналили со всех сторон, чуть не помяла бочину об троллейбус, выехала кое-как, доехала до дома.
а парнишки из офиса выехали минуты на 3-4 позже меня. и вот первый точно так же воткнулся на выезде  в поломанный общественный транспорт, на красный свет светофора как всегда никто не реагирует, две полосы  его пустили, а какой-то ушлепок на фиате  летел по левой и снес  человеку бочину. это все было на глазах у другого сотрудника нашей компании. вот не повезло им. а я думала это я бедненькая  настрадалась, пока домой ехала. интересно, как остальные выехали. две аварии на одном перекрестке и заняли все три полосы...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Почему в жизни всё так несправедливо.Он живет хорошо,интересно,его любят,боготворят,он любим,привлекательны,успешен.Но ничего не делает чтобы стать собой.Живет со своей праздно живущей женушкой-шлюхой,она бухает ежедневно Хеннеси иль что-то типо того,жрет как корова,носит дорогие шмотки,он покупает ей кольца,браслеты,ожерелья из золота,бриллианты.Она не работает до 30ти лет нисколечко,пока не начинает понимать что муженек её постепенно превращается в бабу и не хочет её ублажать.Потом её преспокойно прелегко папулька устраивает на работу в суд.При этом она и пальчиком не пошевелила чтобы как-то получить образование,сто пудов диплом был куплен.И работает доченька федерального судьи себе преспокойно.А он(она),короче оно находит себе новую тупую девочку,они женятся,летают на Ибицу.Живут веселятся.А она живет в саманном сарае,где печное отопление дровами,которые она колит и таскает зимой на морозе.Она не доучилась,она по жизни всегда одна,потому что никому не нужна,она прыщавенькая,покрывается красными пятнами,становится красной когда на неё посмотрят,при разговоре с кем-либо,задыхается,и хочет куда-нибудь провалится в этот момент или убежать.Она-то тело,о котором мечтал он и которого у него нет,потому что по ошибке он родился мальчиком,называл её красивой,богиней.Она пойдет и повесится. Не зря наверное один ублюдок-маньяк пытался её задушить.Наверное ей будет не страшно-она уже знает,что такое удушье,у неё есть опыт.Жизнь-какое-же это дерьмо.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> ненавижу себя.


 Что случилось?

----------


## огрызок тепла

а что, в краснодарском крае морозы бывают?или ты не про себя?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Бывают.

----------


## Stas

чужая депра липнет к телу. это... воодушевляет.

----------


## смертник

> В этой теме желающие могут писать о своём состоянии.


 подавленное :Smile:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Надеюсь,сестра приедет и не отставит маму.За отца я не переживаю,чтоб этот урод сдох от своей водки.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Бля.....да похуй на всех...это они меня довели и заложили это....срать я на них хотела..суки,ненавижу..твари.

----------


## Selbstmord

Если коротко, то в данный момент мое состояние можно охарактеризовать как "чрезмерно подавленное"

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Господи..как же плохо..как мне плохо..и зачем я только поехала в этот город..зачем я вообще родилась..как я скучаю по нему когда отстраняю от себя мысли что он ненастоящий..так было с ним хорошо в некоторые глупые моменты..он лишь мгновение,нелепость..но я была не одна..услышать бы хоть немножко его голос..блин,опять отвращение..ведь он не настоящий..господи,дай мне смерти..прошу тебя.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Бог...есть ли он..и был ли это он-когда послал мне его,когда я просила бога помочь мне..хорошо помог-нервная истерика и депрессуха на полтора года,а также полное осознание своей ничтожности..шутить любит,играться,кукловод хренов...хорошо боженька..боже,я тебя искренне прошу-дай мне всё это уже закончить наконец и исчезнуть и больше ничего не чувствовать,пожалуйста,я тебя умоляю.я никчемное никому не нужное создание,зачем мне находится в этом мире который я ненавижу...Бред,всё это чушь...Дима...как он интересно там в Питере..я больное существо..зачем я живу..я ненавижу этот мир..что мне заложили в мою бошку люди что я так ненавижу всё..где они те,кому я нужна?Я ошибка..пожалуйста,я хочу умереть!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Димочка..как было хорошо с ним..мой любимый......ненастоящий....теперь с ним эта сука..и как она с ним живет..наверное совсем шиза..жаль рожу ей не начистила..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Походу меня бесы одолели сказал бы какой-нибудь фанатик верующий)зарекание сбылось..почти..осталось убиться только..Всё и единственных отвернула от себя..единственных..да они такие же потерянные как я..нахрен с ними объединяться..хотя..а может быть надо было...а мне было лень..какая ж я дура!другого шанса ведь наверное не будет..а что это за шансы,полные неуверенности и неизвестности..да все мы всё равно сдохнем!Всё,надо бы уже убиться что-ли,дак нет,то лень,то еще че-нибудь бля..чтоже будет потом?..да какой-же пидорас придумал этот мир,а?...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Может быть я завтра умру...боже..я конечно предполагала когда-то что совершу суицид..но это были просто мысли на эмоциях когда я была младше...а сейчас...это просто шаг..в неизвестность.в большую неизвестность чем жизнь..так больно и обидно уйти,зная,что в этом мире ты никому не нужен,что тебя никто не любит,не вспоминает..что тебе самой вспомнить нечего..пустота..просто одна большая пустота..ничего настоящего..так затяжное одиночество,несколько нелепостей и куча страхов и комплексов-вот всё-что есть у меня..мне кажется я видела как я это сделала..во сне..я кажется это видела..млять..я сдохну в страхе и желании выбраться из петли..а потом я стану приведением и попаду в квартиру к человеку которого я типа любила...он же ненастоящий..а я до сих пор о нём думаю...даа..эта шняга с ним живет..а че,прикольно было бы стать приведением..и пугать эту шалаву,не дать им житья)).....блять..ну что за говно..может,это просто я себе придумала..Нажраться надо будет..

----------


## огрызок тепла

вчера перенервничала и замерзла как собака. руки до вечера дрожали.  еще днем заметила, что пальцы немеют, но решила, что это от холода. так вот уже давно согрелась, а кончик правого мизинца немеет, потерял чувствительность.... вот и думаю, от холода это  или нервы сдали((( вся неделя какая-то дикая была. жесть просто.реально добили кажется. склоняюсь к тому, что онемение  мизинца это все-таки нервное.второй день так, хотя все уже в норме должно быть, внешне спокойна, все разрулилось

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Минуту назад так было хорошо,мутно и на всё пофиг...вот блин,рюмка водки стыренная и выпитая  у папки-алкоголика выветрилась бля...Вот же ж зараза эта,так и не ответила ничего на моё извинение за шнягу..хотьбы что-нибудь ответил,скотина,хорошо зай,я не обижаюсь..суку наверное свою там любит...шняга!Всё,пора,пора уходить...мне самой уже всё надоело..в этом мире я наХуй никому не нужна..как больно это осознать..пора..я просто усну и больше ничего не будет..надоело..надоело мне уже самой..гребаные глюки опять просыпаются в моих мыслях бля..нет!этого не будет!я сама себе это выдумала!я просто усну и ничего не будет!и не буду я никаким привидением!!бред!я не хочу!я не хочу к нему!я просто усну и всё!!

----------


## Selbstmord

Состояние ближе к подавленному. Из инста скоро отчислят по ходу - много хвостов. Придется перепоступать в 2011. Все время у меня ничего не получается. Неудачник я.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Завтра я уйду.я обещаю себе,клянусь.На моем опыте самым невероятным плохим мыслям свойственно сбываться.

----------


## безкровный

У меня настроение плохое постоянно. Оно не зависит от времени года. Сам не могу понять, что такое твориться. Жить мне не хотелось всегда, но сейчас это "не хотение" стало ещё большим... Чего так не могу понять, нервы, наверное, уже начали сдавать по немногу. Надоело уже лежать в больнице, все эти капельницы, химия, промывки заколебали уже...
Хожу постоянно нарванный, злой, хоть причин нет для этого, не хочется ни с кем общаться да и разговаривать тоже. Разве что на вашем форуме могу что-то написать...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Дежавю..  повторяется все снова..  снова ей нужно подумать и разобраться в своих чувствах, снова пауза, снова пустота, потеря в душе..  опять маленькая двушка и семеро родствеников в ней.. устал..  :Frown:

----------


## Гражданин

8 человек в двушке проживает? 0_о

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

нет, всего семь, со мной включая..

----------


## безкровный

Ого! А как вы там все помещаетесь? Где спите, к примеру?

----------


## kozhemjaka

> Дежавю..  повторяется все снова..  снова ей нужно подумать и разобраться в своих чувствах, снова пауза, снова пустота, потеря в душе...


 Сколько раз за последние пару месяцев я испытывал подобное дежавю... Правда живу один, что легче, нежели Вам (или тяжелее, если посмотреть с другой стороны...). Подобные дежавю действительно опустошают и "разрывают", "крошат" в пыль... Частично могу Вас понять.

Теперь по теме "Состояние". Оглядываюсь на эти самые дежавю и понимаю, что это не конец. На месте руки, ноги, голова и ж.па, а это значит одно - дежавю можно пережить и не одно, как бы оно тяжело ни было. Ведь все проблемы (в моем случае) только в голове, то бишь в мыслях, в рассуждениях, в настрое, в эмоциях и чувствах. Как и писала _Unity_ в ответ _Jubei`ю_:



> ... Если человеку кажется смерть более предпочтительной, то значит варианта два - либо он вообще не испытывает никаких эмоций - ни позитивных, ни негативных (апатия), либо испытывает преимущественно негативные эмоции. И основная причина обоих этих ситуаций - не "такая-сякая" окружающая среда со всеми её заковыками (хотя это имеет место быть, причем весьма весомое, не спорю), а то, что у человека внутри. То есть, его отношение к этой самой окружающей среде, вместе со всеми её явлениями. Изменишь себя - изменится и весь мир в твоих глазах.


 


> ... именно это в жизни Труднее Всего! Это словно бы своими руками снять свой же собственный череп с основания, словно бы вынуть со спины собственный свой позвоночник!.. Генерация мрачных мыслей, – своего рода «настройка» ума; это нечто вроде привычки, программы – и если человек годами «приучал себя» видеть в жизни преимущественно негатив, – преодолеть эту «самую вредную мире привычку» будет ах как нелегко!..


 Да, это п..дец как сложно, но если не начать с этого, то слишком мала вероятность того, что образ жизни (со всеми неприятными вытекающими) изменится сам. И на это уйдет не пара месяцев, а может даже и лет. Я как-то прошел нечто подобное. Четыре года жил как амёба, но через силу заставлял себя что-то делать: учился; подрабатывал; общался с девушками, пересиливая страх и комплексы; повторял день за днем один и тот же распорядок дня, который угнетал и не приносил малейшей радости. Другими словами - заставлял себя не стоять на месте, не "мариноваться" в тяжелых мыслях, ибо это коллапс, тупик, если хотите. Конечно, это принесло хоть какие-то "плоды": я немало хорошего сделал в эти четыре года. Но это не дало мне бОльшего понимания смысла жизни и тем более осознания цели существования. Но (снова "но") я понимаю, что не делал ничего, поганящего сей мир. Единственное - эти, опять же, двухмесячные дежавю выбили из колеи и я сделал (теперь осознаю) непоправимый шаг. Благо, мне повезло. Зарекаться не буду, но постараюсь дальше прожить остаток жизни, не поганя и без того засранную "землю обетованную". "Дас ист" мое состояние в данный промежуток времени. Как говорится, "на пути к лучшему из зол" (или меньшему - кому как...).

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я до сих пор не умерла.То одно мешает,то другое дойти до того чтобы приготовить веревку..то есть она уже есть,вот только привязать её к лестнице,намылить и сделать узел...Из дома выходила последний раз не помню уже когда..за год максимум раз 7 выходила..да еще денег нет чтоб напиться конкретно и убийственно..да еще наверное страх..ну состояние у меня такое что я не могу держать слез,они просто сами у меня текут при взгляде на урода-алкаша папашу,на судьбы людей,на жизнь.Читаю здесь что пишут люди..если у них есть что-то или кто-то что их держит в жизни,что они делают здесь не понимаю..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Такое ощущение как будто нахожусь в страшном сне..господи,дай мне воли себя наконец замочить..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Пол двенадцатого...неужели спит и не слышит..наверняка трахается со своей сукой..убила бы..неужели спит...так хотелось услышать слегка родной голос..лживый дурацкий бестолковый бесполезный чужой голос..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ответил..нифигасе..спит моя зая........ни дружить,ни любить...ни гулять....ни дышать...не стремиться...не прижаться..не осознавать,не знать..не жить,не существовать,не смеяться,не радоваться,не знать что тебя любят..не слышать голос,не видеть,не обнимать,не целовать...ничего ни иметь..надо просто уйти..всё.Смейся бог,или жизнь,или дьявол,или кто там,судьба,рок,жизнь?!Смешно.Бог?!где ты?!зачем ты меня послал в эту сраную жизнь.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я не просила всего этого..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Хотела написать ему,спросить,как он держится в этой жизни,за что держится,за кого,как он живет,а как это-жить?Я не понимаю,почему он мне отвечает,когда я ему звоню,или пишу,или может,это просто вчера я его достала,что он написал...ведь я ему безразлична..он не пишет мне,не звонит,не спрашивает..а ведь мне ему и нечего ответить...как нужно жить?я не знаю...я не умею нормально как все жить..а нужно ли?Если бы спросила,он бы тупо сказал:"а я разве живу?"или...что же бы он ответил....меня держит Катя,друзья,родители...всё то,что есть у него,всё то чего нет у меня...значит нужно просто умереть...ведь у меня нет жизни.долбаный новый год,ненавижу его,чем дальше,тем страшней,нужно было давно это сделать,и не думать ни о чем.Пустота..чудес не бывает.И сказки о боге,рае и аде-всё ложь.

----------


## angelolcka

Я тоже уже ни во что не верю.... меня почти ничто не держит,кроме родителей, состояние ужасное,надо как то уйти отсюда, только как? я не смелая.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Он переехал в другой город,он теперь совсем  далеко.Я никому не нужна.Галимое пиво.Господи,наверное я завтра умру.Сраный закон подлости,почему именно он сбылся в моей жизни.Я совсем одна,я совсем никому не нужна.я устала.Бог,я тебя ненавижу если ты существуешь.Завтра зайду в церковь перед тем как себя замочить и пошлю тебя наХуй.

----------


## angelolcka

Я вижу ты на грани,вапрос: ты действительно и всем сердцем хочешь покончить с собой? скорее всего да,т.к. ситуация у тебя безвыходная,как и во многих кто на этом форуме.но ответь мне.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я устала.Люди-твари.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я не знаю какая ситуация.Меня не любят люди и я им не нужна.И я не люблю тех людей которые меня окружают.В моей голове засел этот человек,я его уже начинаю ненавидеть,за  всё,что он сделал.

----------


## angelolcka

Это правда, и с этим ничего не поделаешь, но не все люди свинья.но ты же живешь ради себя, будь безраличной ко всем,кому ты безразлична.может попробуй переехать в другой город,может у тебя там все наладится ?

----------


## angelolcka

меня тоже не любят, но мне на них наплевать.я привыкла быть сама по себе,не от кого ждать помощи,я не знаю почему, но я живу. Может у тебя нет веры,которая спасла бы тебя?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Зачем жить если ты не любишь ту жизнь которая тебе дана.Если это и не жизнь вовсе,а непонятно что,в этой жизни тебя только все пинают..и "в самое больное ударили ножиком"

----------


## angelolcka

Ты права... лучше умереть...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не знаю.Самое страшное то,что мои самые сокровенные мысли сбылись.Вдруг ад существует.И дежавю меня беспокоит.Необъяснимая и непонятная хренотень.

----------


## angelolcka

Ни ада, ни рая не существует, а вот дежавю... про это я ничего не знаю.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да еще вещие сны,в которых видел будущее.как такое вообще возможно в природе.

----------


## angelolcka

в такое я верю,у меня было такое, они мне помогли...в нашем мире происходит много необьяснимых явлений,я этому уже не удивляюсь.... Я недавно посмотрела фото самоубйц, мне перехотелось умирать...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Как они тебе помогли?ты видела плохую ситуацию и уходила от неё?

----------


## angelolcka

Я попала в секту, но люди там были очень добры ко мне, я стала считать что их религия самая правильная,и дальше хотела креститься в их секту, но мне стали резко сниться сны в которых они были злы и постоянно что-то мне плахое делали,сразу я не обращала внимание,но после одного кошпарного сна я задумалась об этом и обратилась за помощью на один сайт,мне ответили и посоветовали что делать,мне расказали правду о той секте и мне стало страшно. теперь я знаю что мне делать,хоть есть проблемы, если бы не сны,я не знаю что было бы со мной.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Короче хер с ним,лучше не стало.Сдохну и сдохну.Только напиться не знаю как.Сейчас чуть не сдохла от пива.Бред это всё про бога.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Жаль что не хватило духу замочить свою сестру.тварь.ненавижу её.уёбище.чтоб она сифозница заразная сдохла.хотя одно это успокаивает.всё-таки есть справедливость.Сука,поделом ей,чтоб у неё детей не было.Хотя от кого ей их иметь,такую  блин не знаю как и выразиться..на такое страшилище по-моему только последний алкаш позариться да и то только чтоб трахнуть

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Потому что больше некого)

----------


## angelolcka

Ты так ненавидишь!!! это неправильно!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А почему я должна любить того кто просто отправил меня на смерть?я родиться не успела-моя жизнь уже закончилась..то есть она и не начиналась даже.

----------


## angelolcka

извини,я просто не знаю тввою историю,поэтому не должна тебя судить.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Так рано написала..ты наверное учишься?У тебя есть друзья?

----------


## angelolcka

Сейчас я не учусь,а сдаю экзамены. друзей у меня почти нету,

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А на кого учишься?или собираешься?

----------


## смертник

> друзей у меня почти нету,


 когда нету друзей это плохо, я дак уже смирился с этим :Frown:

----------


## angelolcka

Я тоже смирилась,у меня есть друзья,только виртуальные

----------


## angelolcka

Учусь на препода иностранных языков.

----------


## смертник

> Я тоже смирилась,у меня есть друзья,только виртуальные


 так пора реальных заводить, или познакомься в инете с кем-нибудь с твоего города, потом и встретитесь, общаться будете :Wink:

----------


## angelolcka

Я уже договорилась, мы после Нового года встретимся и поговорим.Нашла на этом сайте.

----------


## смертник

> Я уже договорилась, мы после Нового года встретимся и поговорим.Нашла на этом сайте.


 вот, это хорошо, а из какого ты города? просто интересно

----------


## angelolcka

Я из Гомеля,это Белорусь :Smile:

----------


## angelolcka

Никто не знает как там Хомосапиенс? она не появляется. :Confused:

----------


## безкровный

...Не за чем жить, некому верить, некого любить.

----------


## angelolcka

нету смысла и интереса жить...

----------


## безкровный

...И нет вообще никакого желания что-то сделать, чтобы как-то легче стало жить.

----------


## Selbstmord

На данный момент нет никакого настроения. Ничего не хочу. Вообще ничего.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а у нас тоже салюты за окном были. выбегали на балкон посмотреть. бесплатная пиротехника все-таки) и покупать ничего не нужно, соседи уже закупили.хихи

----------


## =( ^_^)=

Х-хорошо, посоны

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А над нами а над городом небо дышит небо поровну просто осень просто холодно просто листопад.А над нами а над городом реют сны пугая воронов в наши окна по ночам летят летят....и я наверное полетела...Бог,почему одним всё а другим ничего........Дима тоже задавался кажется этим вопросом...это должно меня чему-то научить?да..никто меня не спасет.я устала.пора лететь.в моей жизни всё происходит назло.

----------


## огрызок тепла

опять метель. колючая такая.
сходить еще одну лопату купить что ли... сегодня пыталась машину из сугроба вытащить. нихренаааа...послезавтра на работу на трамвайчике поеду наверное...зато можно будет  уболтать коллег набухаться в честь нового года...

----------


## огрызок тепла

нос забит, дышать трудно, да еще и кашель кажется начинается. надо бы договориться с напарницей и поменяться с ней рабочими днями

----------


## огрызок тепла

поменяяяялась. и теперь у меня еще два выходных дня.
а я сегодня глинтвейн готовила. так вкусно получилось.  в равных долях нужно смешать  красное вино и заварку со специями, добавить  грушу дольками и апельсин, довести до кипения, но не кипятить и можно пить.
завтра кажется холодно будет. останусь дома сидеть. буду в окошко смотреть и на форуме флудить. скучно!

----------


## Selbstmord

> есть человек - есть проблема, нет человека - нет проблемы. (с)


 +++

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Чтоб вы суки люди все подохли.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Все.

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я на работу завтра не хочу((
а сегодня из-за холодов и долгого простоя (ну я несколько дней из дома не выходила, болела) моя машинка отказалась заводиться. полчаса бегала по двору и цеплялась к людям с просьбами завести меня и сдвинуть с места((( таскали как игрушечную по двору на веревочке,  с буксира только завестись смогла((
купила себе провода для прикуривания (а купить их еще осенью нужно было), огромную лопату для снега. а еще обруч и огромный мячик, на котором можно прыгать и лежать. очень надеюсь, что смогу заставить себя хоть что-то делать и шевелиться. похудею вот может быть. не так-то легко, оказывается, этот обруч крутить.а мне на день рождения подарили какой-то крем "плоский животик" вот это было последней каплей. а машинке я своей сказала, что я ее на запчасти пущу. цирк млять для всего двора. баба на матизе-права купила-ездить не купила. я в роли клоуна в очередной раз оказалась

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я с работы пораньше убежала. воспользовалась тем, что начальства нет.

----------


## безкровный

Сегодня мне как-то особенно плохо... И дело даже не в физическом состоянии, просто морально тяжело, надоело всё... Вот сегодня мне сделали стернальный - это анализ костного мозга, болючая и неприятная процедура... Только прошу, не считайте, что я жалуюсь и хочу, чтобы меня пожалели, дело не в этом...
Я не понимаю, что со мной твориться... Настроение плохое, уже который день, вроде и причин видимых нет для этого, а всё равно на душе как-то гадко и паскудно...И ничего поделать не могу с этим. Уже ничего не помогает, ничего не хочется, хотя...
С каждым днём всё чаще и чаще хочется туда, к моей любимой девочке, к моей Ульяночке. Не хватает мне её в последнее время очень сильно... Да это чувство я не могу ничем объяснить и передать толком тоже...
Простите, пожалуйста, если что-то не так...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*безкровный*, а почему ты не откажешься от всех этих анализов и процедур..? все-равно ведь тебе "уходить" скоро ... Особенно от болезненных анализов отказался бы, они и лечебного то эффекта абсолютно Не имеют...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Та вы прям сама доброта...может веревочку ему с мыльцем вышлите?)

----------


## огрызок тепла

врачам лучше знать, как человека лечить и нужны ли анализы. 

а я на работе ругалась с рук-лем другого отдела. ну не тот, которого я люблю, ценю и уважаю. у нас много там начальников. вот поцапалась я с ним так, что пух и перья в с разные стороны летели, достала свою куклу вуду и начала в нее иголками тыкать. так этот подошел, отнял у меня куклу, сказал, что эта кукла теперь носит мое имя и навтыкал в нее мои же иголки! только все равно у него ничего не выйдет. моя кукла вуду против меня-хозяйки не пойдет.хихик.я эту куклу сама сделала

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Как больно,пусто,одиноко и страшно моей душе.почему я оказалась на этом месте а не другие.ни жизни ни смерти.Почему я вижу всю боль,почему другие не видят.Почему моей сестре всё,а мне ничего.почему люди не люди а звери.зачем я родилась.

----------


## огрызок тепла

на самом деле сегодня я чувствую себя очень хорошей. я днем  немного подвинула машинку в кармашке во дворе, потом  одна машинка уехала, а на ее место, с учетом того, что я подвинулась немного, уже смогло встать целых две машинки. просто вчера я встала так, как смогла, у нас постоянно мест не хватает. вчера калинка встала далеко от мертвой машинки-сугробика, я встала рядом с калиной и  после меня еще машинка была. а сегодня калинка уехала, пришла другая машинка и встала рядом с сугробиком, я встала поближе,  вот так вот ближе к ночи в тесный ряд и выстроились. какие-то мужики  около соседнего подъезда стояли и  пытались понять, зачем я машину на 70 см вправо переставляю...ну и ладно, вот когда им полметра не хватит, чтоб припарковаться, тогда меня и вспомнят. не понимаю я, почему люди никогда не думают о других. все такие умные, гордые, с коронами на головах.
а я хорошая. и ниипет. я отвоевала одно парковочное место для неизвестной мне машинки. а вообще я хотела сказать, что с каждым днем мне все больше и больше кажется, что это не мир плохой.  просто каждый думает, что весь мир говно и все плохие, значит можно продолжать плевать и гадить, ведь лучше же не станет. а вдруг станет...хотя бы хуже не сделать. 
мне реально кажется, что я изменилась за этот год-полтора...я мягче стала. хотя вспышки ярости и злости остались. и ругаться меньше я не перестала.просто мне кажется, что все хорошо будет. один умный и хороший человечек говорит "не переживай, все хорошо". а я умным и хорошим людям верю...
а владелец приоры, которой я бампер треснула, чего-то не звонит и не появляется...вряд ли простит, конечно, но на его месте я бы за собой  сутками бы ходила и каждый день бы о себе напоминала...а тут полмесяца прошло, а человек исчез куда-то. хотя, если бы что-то там случилось (заболел или умер), то мне бы об этом сказали. значит у него тоже все хорошо. может быть, бампер чинит и ему некогда.

----------


## Selbstmord

Мне страшно. Че то задумался о будущем и стало ужасно страшно...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Всё прям как в том страшном сне видела который мне снился не помню когда,или года три назад или позже...  .вот так вот именно всё и было.даже ники некоторых людей показались знакомыми когда впервый раз сюда зашла.а дальше ничего не видела..не помню ничего что дальше будет..ну вот что за шняга.а еще раньше в 16лет видела во сне...или предчувствовала...что на меня нападут и будут душить..всё сбылось..жаль что я тогда не сдохла..прям как человек говорю..он тоже так говорил..жаль я не умер тогда..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Походу судьба мне сдохнуть и никак иначе.К этому прямо шла прямо прямо именно к узлу и мылу.Пыталась цеплятся,бестолку.тупая дебильная жизнь...живи как раб и терпи все издевательства..не хочу ничего..бороться..за что бороться..сказка про бога всё это сказка..хотя конечно логичная кажется...но в жизни правят больные на голову люди поэтому логике не бывать..я родилась в говно-и должна жить в говне...еще эта встреча..она меня просто убивает...ну хорошо,я сдохну!хорошо.раз жизнь так хочет.хоть и страшно будет..я же знаю это..ну зачем я попала сюда в этот мир?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ненавижу этих тупых безмозглых людей..бог,если ты есть..дай мне сдохнуть без боли и быстро...я же знаю всё наперед что будет..я не вылезу из этого говна.никто не вылезет потому что все тупые животные.и мне другой жизни не надо..у меня уже всё было за 2ня.двух дней хватило.

----------


## безымянный

Никак.
Грустно, скучно, одиноко, бессмысленно.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Диву даюсь люду.всё,спать.и завтра снова еще один тупой день.наверное сдохну 21ого..жесть..сегодня ж 19..уже послезаватра походу..значит в привидение превращусь...тетка одна мне нагадала что с ним я 21го встречусь...Но это сто процентов быть не может,потому что он далеко.Не хочу..хочу просто уснуть,навсегда.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

21го он вернется...он,кто он?Дак я его не жду,он мне и нахрен не нужен.Другой чтоли,да тот тоже..тот еще подарочек.

----------


## безкровный

Сегодня ночью умерла моя близкая подружка, которая проходила лечение в нашем отделении... Ей было 20 лет... Очередная потеря... Боль... Отчаяние...Безысходность...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я слабое дерьмо.Девочку жалко очень вчера по телеку показывали Человек и закон.Перестала жалеть себя..только куда идти и как жить не знаю.страшно.боюсь этих зверолюдей.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да что говорить..я уже всё потеряла не обретя..кому я нужна..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Полегче от того что я не одна такая...просто сдохну.я больше не могу жить с этими ублюдками.как бы сдохнуть без боли.рабствовать я не собираюсь..насмотрелась уже за время учебы.да...такое ощущение что город меня просто довел.да город нипричем.город словно моё отражение,воплощение моих самых страшных мыслей.и нате..всё сбывается.ну судьба у меня такая..сдохнуть.у бога просить помощи что просить шевроле у деда мороза...такова жизнь..тупая дебильная сраная жизнь которую я не принимаю и от которой устала..да еще эти скоты доводят..они просто хотят чтобы я сдохла.зверье...фу,ненавижу.тупое безмозглое деградирующее зверье.да срать я на них хотела.

----------


## Black Angel

Опять взрывы... Страшно...

----------


## огрызок тепла

да уж. как страшно жить. а у меня зуб болит. и с самого утра настроение паршивое было. разрыдаться готова была. на работу опаздала минут на 20 так. удивительно, никто и слова не сказал. обычно притыкают в случае опоздания, так как сама опаздывать запрещаю. притом, еду, смотрю на часы, вижу, что опаздываю. и мне все равно. просто безразлично. ну не уволят же они меня из-за одного опоздания. и даже премии вряд ли лишат. а еще у меня тормоза хорошие, как бы не сглазить. и по сторонам смотреть меньше надо. и за руль двумя руками держаться. дороги ужасные.
к вечеру как-то полегчало. ну  уже часто замечали, что утром я злая и необщительная, к обеду вроде бы становлюсь спокойнее, а к вечеру уже улыбаюсь и веселюсь. видимо, чем ближе конец рабочего дня, тем мне лучше. а зуб болит. даже не зуб, а  корень. зуб удалили уже несколько лет назад, а вот корень один забыли. и он с чего-то воспаляться начал((

----------


## Хомосапиенс

"Как выбраться из болота?"-кто б дал ответ мне на этот вопрос.......Что-то странно,мой котик пришел ко мне на кровать..обычно он ко мне редко приходит из-за того что я часто его тискаю,а сегодня пришел ко мне хороший.спит.интересно зачем Ди писал в аське.что ему нужно было...иногда мне кажется что он просто псих..так страшно вообще.а вдруг он и правда псих..ему 35 и до сих пор у него нет нормальной жизни.а мне только 20 и я с ума схожу.чтоже говорить о нем?господи...так страшно.а вдруг он всё-таки псих.....он как робот,ни эмоций,ничего...а я жалуюсь ему.какая ж я дура,идиотка просто.вдруг он не осознает.вдруг он как ребенок,у него такая жизнь.да я просто сволочь.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Хотя..это его жизнь.его выбор.робот и робот.что я его вообще жалею.себя надо жалеть.а вообще наверное мы одинаковые.нет.наверное он и правда женщина.у него жесты женские.интонации..походка иногда..просто это от жизни он так себя ведет.уныние нас завело в это болото.может быть я и могла бы из него вылезти.но не сделала этого вовремя.хотя..не четко не понятно как куда и зачем жить.нет жизни.её просто нет.У него нет тела,но есть хоть какая-то жизнь.у меня нет жизни.

----------


## Игорёк

дня 2-3 подозрительно хорошее настроение. Не знаю почему, может быть последствие секса еще действует. На алкоголизм тоже непохоже, обычно выпивка меня загоняет в депру еще больше. 
Ездил в гости к подруге, приготовил ужин, поели, поговорили, потом поехал к другу в гости, ночь и утро пропили. потом на работу, с работы домой, с дома в гараж.. 
В очередной раз приходит какое-то непонятное счастье от своего ужасного образа жизни..в свободное время буду пить, а в трезвости радоваться своим маленьким радостям, которые имею или могу позволить. Эх, жалко что все это закончится депрессивным кризисом.. Опыт...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну почему я просто не сдохну

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Господи,дай мне смерти!я больше не хочу существовать,не хочу!!

----------


## Дима_

На душе легче стало, что на этом форуме наконец-то выяснили, почему всем (почти всем?) надо жить! Мыслей о суициде нет.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Сижу и думаю...РАДИ ЧЕГО МНЕ ЖИТЬ?ЗАЧЕМ?если мне НИЧЕГО НЕ ДАНО.Если у меня нет прошлого.есть ДЕРЬМО.как вылезти из него и зачем.как вылезти из пустоты и не боятся того что будет.ЧТО БУДЕТ.да ничего же не будет.так и будет-ПУСТОТА.ничего не будет.Я пытаюсь представить если я начну жить-КУДА я пойду.КУДА мне идти?В этом зоопарке выживает только тот у кого изначально что-то есть.у меня ничего нет.

----------


## Дима_

Хомосапиенс, может все таки есть варианты, как вылезти? Может, ты плохо их искала?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да как-то не могу найти со всеми сложившимися обстоятельствами моей жизни.мне судьба сдохнуть.Не знаешь,Дима,как добыть фенозепам?

----------


## Black Angel

Не надо валить всё на обстоятельства. Судьбу ты свою не знаешь. А проблемы надо решать, хотя бы по одной для начала, а не ждать, когда их накопится целая куча.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Решу суицидом.я совсем одна..господи,как же хочется просто навсегда уснуть. "оно" мне не отвечает..да лучше б ты сдох тогда в 94 на своей войне.

----------


## Black Angel

Хреновое решение, если это вообще решением можно назвать. 



> господи,как же хочется просто навсегда уснуть.


 Тебе щас очень плохо?

----------


## Дима_

> Не знаешь,Дима,как добыть фенозепам?


 Никогда не имел дело с этим.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да.хочу помереть конкретно.навсегда.

----------


## Black Angel

Не руби с плеча.. А то потом можешь сильно пожалеть о сделанном, если останешься жива конечно.
Когда мне было очень херово я уезжала, забив на всё, на всех. Просто уезжала из города, чем дальше - тем лучше, и чем на дольше - тем лучше. Находясь в дали от дома, от всех проблем отдыхаешь от всего того, что на тебя навалилось. Это давало силы справиться с проблемами

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Каким образом уезжала?ну да,если много денег,то можно покататься туда-сюда.Я один раз уехала.и мне это всё доломало жизнь..да какая жизнь..у меня её просто нет.так..агония была.я удалилась из его аськи.он теперь мне не напишет.он отвечал мне просто потому что жалел.до этого ему писала,а он молчал.а я видела что он в сети.внес меня наверное в игнор чтобы не доставала.теперь у меня никого нет.да и не было.а что ему.он живет.и будет жить.ему есть за что держаться.у него есть его женушка.есть ребенок.есть образование.работа.ну чтож ты ныл(о).иди натырь бабла.умный же.35лет жил как у христа за пазухой.жену свою одевал обувал золотом обвешивал.будет ныть и жить.а я сдохну в 20лет.потому что у меня ничего нет.

----------


## Black Angel

> Каким образом уезжала?ну да,если много денег,то можно покататься туда-сюда


 В пригород, на несколько дней. Гостиницы там дешевые, особо много денег тратить не нужно.



> да какая жизнь..у меня её просто нет.так..агония была.


 Не надо теперь всё на жизнь сваливать. Не жизнь тобой распоряжается, а ты жизнью. И если сейчас всё херово, то ты в этом виновата, и только ты можешь всё исправить. Ни друзья, ни родные, ни он, а только ты, но тебе получается гораздо проще убиться, чем изменить свою жизнь.



> а я сдохну в 20лет.потому что у меня ничего нет.


 Потому что ты не захотела, чтобы у тебя что то было.
А вообще тебя не унижает, что он общался с тобой из-за жалости? Ты не с тем человеком связалась, он с тобой развлекся, молоденькой девочкой, и ты ему надоела. А ты из-за этого так переживаешь. И если ты что то с тобой сделаешь, ему будет абсолютно пох.
Дай себе срок в несколько месяцев, если ничего не изменится в жизни, уходи, а пока попытайся хотя бы что то сделать. В любом случае убиться ты сможешь в любой момент.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Всё намного хуже.:-)он-транссексуал.не мужчина.и он со мной не развлекся.Он-женщина.Со мой развлеклась жизнь или судьба,не знаю как назвать.с моим разумом,чувствами и мечтами.мне в жизни уже ловить нечего.поздно.

----------


## Black Angel

Оу.. Как всё запутано то.
Читая твои посты впечатление создается, что тебе лет 50, и она (он, оно) была твоим единственным шансом хоть как то устроить личную жизнь. Тебе 20 лет, че ты так торопиться на себе крест поставить? Такое ощущение, что ты себе предлог для суицида ищешь, и находишь их очень много. А что то делать в своей жизни просто не хочешь.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Лет шесть назад я смотрела передачу про таких и мысленно себе сказала что покончу с собой если встречу такого и полюблю.Так я сказала потому что с самого детства у меня нет друзей.нет их потому что так сложились обстоятельства а не потому что я не хотела.И в 14лет когда подростки гуляют по дискотекам я сижу дома у телевизора и рисую в своей голове любимый идеал.это уже последние лет 5 у меня усугубилась социофобия и агарофобия и ненависть ко всему.когда я училась на втором курсе,я совершенно случайно познакомилась с ним.этот человек мне снился раньше.он был для меня мечтой и воплощением мыслей.сейчас у меня мечтаний нет.люди сейчас жрут друг друга.а когда сильные сожрут слабых.и сильные сдохнут.Не знаете,как это жить когда всё рушится?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да.действительно.я чувствую себя лет на 90.Все мои "потенциальные друзья-подруги" уже нагулялись,нарожали детей и повыходили замуж пока я сидела у телевизора.Потому что они были друзьями моей "золотой"сестры.Моя золотая сестра выучилась за папины-мамины денюшки и умотала в другой город подальше от папаши-алкоголика и мамы-вечно ноющей и больной всем чем угодно.А на меня денюшек нет.вот как-то так.есть упреки за то что я не доучилась.вообще за то что я родилась.и мешаю жрать самогон и спать.

----------


## Black Angel

6 лет назад? Ну ты б еще вспомнила, что ты в детском саду себе обещала. Люди меняются с годами, да даже за несколько месяцев человек может сильно измениться. Глупо взрослому человеку выполнять обещание, которое дал себе 14-ти летний подросток.
Что ж случилось, после него ты разучилась мечтать? Кто мешает дальше ждать принца на белом коне? Ну да, один раз вместе принца попалась принцесса, но это же не конец света, сама посуди.
Люди жрали друг друга всегда, одно дело, что сейчас ты это замечаешь, а раньше нет. Чем взрослее человек становится, тем меньше на его глазах розовой пелены, и тем четче он видит мир, вместо со всей его грязью.
Хреново жить, когда всё рушится, больно, тошно и противно. Но если сумеешь вылезти из под обломков, со временем все начнет налаживаться. Конечно не без твоей помощи.
Никто ж не заставляет тебя замуж выходить и детей рожать. Гуляй пока. Всему свое время. На Западе вообще все начинают обзаводиться семьей годам к 30-ти.
А у тебя что, возможности уехать совсем никакой нет? Восстановиться в универе или заново поступить. Если не получена степень бакалавра, то можно поступать на бюджет. Можно взять целевое направление. Или на работу устроиться, где могут дать общежитие. Ты сама сядь и подумай, какие варианты у тебя есть. Только вот не надо сразу говорить что никаких.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да мне просто судьба сдохнуть.что тут плакаться.

----------


## Игорёк

Хомосапиенс, извини за откровенность, но зануда ты ужасная.. конечно с тобой тяжело общаться, а так называемые "принцы", о которых ы мечтаешь это делать просто не будут. Ныть конечно можно, но нужно это делать разнообразно, а не писать одно и тоже по 10 раз. 
Да и что ты хотела от общения с 35летним семейным мужиком ? вы с ним хоть с одного города ? может он просто пообщаться хотел и все, а если с города, то может просто потрахать, разнообразия ради. Ты сама себе такую ситуацию создала, а теперь говоришь что лучшеб он сдох на войне. 
вот это всегда удивляет - девки связываются с женатыми мужчинами, те обещают им развод, красивую жизнь, любовь, дарят романтику, потом кидают, а бабы депрессуют по этому поводу, вплоть до суицида. смешно же!) Вы послушайте мужиков! почитайте инет - если мужчина не хочет жить в семье, он уйдет, даже если у него никого нет. если обстоятельства не позволяют (дети, негде жить и т.д.) то всеравно так или иначе предложит девушки официальные отношения. 
Один мой знакомый, после того как жену раздуло как бомбу, после вторых родов, сказал - я тебя трахать больше не буду, хочешь давай разменяемся, разведемся, но я буду встречаться и спать с другими женщинами, а ты делай что хочешь.. так они живут уже лет 15.  Вот это я считаю помужски, поскольку все честно..

----------


## Дима_

зачем что-то делать, когда гораздо проще мечтать и говорить? :Smile: 
Выпил 2 коктеля по 500 грамм, 0.9 % спирта в каждом, сразу начал что-то делать. Хороший ужин приготовил! Вам выпивка тоже помогает? Выпивка конечно в меру должна быть, если много выпьешь, то станешь слабым.
P.S. Многие люди хотят чтоб было "быстрее и проще", ведь чтобы дойти до цели, надо трудиться, а это не так просто, если человек ленивый.

----------


## огрызок тепла

соглашусь с Игорем, который и не Игорь на самом деле. нытье сплошное. уже не читаю,   все равно там ничего кроме "все уроды, я одна молодец" нет и вряд ли будет.
 по поводу того, чтоб связаться с женатиком.  да нахрен такое счатье нужно. да, я не отрицаю, что  все нормальные мужики уже заняты. но это не повод лезть в чужую семью. хотя соблазн велик, очень трудно удержаться. есть у меня такой один, испытываю к нему самые нежные чувства. это родной и дорогой для меня человек. но есть границы, через которые переступать нельзя. у него жена, семья, маленькая дочка.  и мы оба понимаем, что есть такое слово нельзя. мы никогда это не обсуждали и не будем, потому что говорить на эту тему значит признать, что есть чувства. это никому не нужно и только усложнит нам жизнь. мы работаем вместе, то есть практически каждый день друг у друга на виду и что-то менять  глупо и неразумно.  он женат, у него ребенок и это не обсуждается. на чужой беде счастья не построишь, нельзя ломать семьи, плохо это

----------


## Игорёк

Ага, а еще такие женщины называют эти отношения "любовью", и часто принципиально отказываются от других отношений, тратя свою молодость и репродуктивную жизнь на какие-то странные фантазии и сожаления. На самом деле сюда больше подходит термин идиотизм, а не любовь.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Странные люди..вот так вот и другие бы подумали бы что я пустышка,что связалась с 35летним женатым мужиком.читаю смеюсь и плачу.да что плакать..мне судьба сдохнуть.да ЧТО ВЫ ЗНАЕТЕ ЧТО ТАКОЕ ОДИНОЧЕСТВО НА ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ 20ти лет.Что такое отец-алкаш ленивый овощ которому нет дела до своей дочери.Мужчина тот 35летний-не мужчина.И он не был женат когда мы познакомились.он был в разводе.а потом опять женился.что вы знаете что такое одиночество-изоляция от людей.жизнь рядом с алкашом и матерью,вечно жалующейся на болезни.при сестре которой всё,которая пиздит тебя всё детство,и ей за это ничего.при присутствии одноклассников издевающихся над тобой с первого по 11класс.при том что у тебя нет ни "гулек" ни учебы.при мечте,которая сбывается и оказывается не тем что есть.при том что не знаешь куда идти.при всех этих воспоминаниях.при быдле на улице,которое с наименьшего просто идешь спокойно по улице,задралась куртка,а тебе какое-то непонятное неизвестное быдлячее мелочье  орет:эй,горбатая! до нападения средь бела дня борова извивающего тебя и пытающегося задушить.при том как папашка в пьяном угаре бьет тебя,устраивает в доме  бардак из-за того что вылил бутылку с самогоном.при этом рабстве по жизни.при этом быдле.там в моей теме Дима написал чтобы не дойти до крайности.я дошла не живя.изначально виновата в том что родилась.при чем здесь  мужчина 35лет.я уже не думаю о нем.он говорил мне что я ему НУЖНА,что любит меня.то,на что я и не надеялась дождаться.он тратил на меня своё время.это было сказано в порыве.куда идти когда ты никому не нужен.и место твоё занято.и у тебя такая жизнь.да это не жизнь.это существование.жизнь прошла.мимо меня.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да вы тут видимо "посрать" любите на головы чужие.зажравшееся быдло.читать научитесь.я вот думаю о таких людях,им сил это чтоли придает забить и унизить того кто слабее в конкретной ситуации?так вот я вам быдло скажу в ответ:пошли НаХуй.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Модераторы удалите пожалуйста последний пост,а то я чет разбушевалась.только не предпоследний.

----------


## огрызок тепла

истеричка

----------


## Black Angel

Кто бы говорил

----------


## Игорёк

А меня зацепило..  обстоятельства сложились нелучшим образом, и если человек слабый и подался им, то он изначально обречен на никчемность. Человек забивается в себя, конечно никчему хорошему это не приведет.

Хомосапиенс, я знаю что такое 20 лет одиночества, я даже знаю что такое 27 лет одиночества. Отец тоже был алкаш, со всеми вытекающими. И я тоже чувствую себя ненужным и лишним. т.е. если бы меня не было, все бы сложилось как по маслу - наследство и недвижимость достались бы старшему брату, ничего не надо было бы делить, и все были бы довольны если б не было меня. Получается так что я только всем мешаю. и тебя я прекрасно понимаю.
НО! в этом мы по сути виноваты сами. Многие же как-то определяются в жизни, становятся независимыми, автономными, достаточно успешны..если не любишь и мешаешь своим родственникам - уйди от них, живи сам (сама) и пытайся создать свою семью (если хочешь конечно). Т.е. для начала нужно понять что ты хочешь, и пытаться это реализовать. Шанс небольшой что получится, но надежна всегда должна быть и греть.  К тому же будет какой-то опыт..
 Если ты перестанешь ныть, и жаловаться на судьбу и научишься хотябы думать, это уже будет большой шаг. Тебе нужно разобраться в себе и в жизни.. Это ужасно сложно. в силу твоей молодости тоже, но надо. подругому нельзя жить. 
 И знаешь что еще.. во всех наших проблемах есть и некий положительный момент - нам проще будет почувствать счастье! мы его уже выстрадали, получили опыт того как бывает плохо, и это позволит лучше почувствовать то как бывает хорошо, есть возможность сравнить.

----------


## Игорёк

Хомосапиенс, видишь, ты впервый раз хоть что-то нормально рассказала о себе. А то - все твари, я чмо, я деложна жить, и всё.. 
Вот цитата из твоей темы :


> Моя биография хрень,я рассказывать ничего не буду


  и какого взаимопонимания ты хочешь если сама не говоришь ? нелогично это как-то..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А вы где-нибудь видели примеры чтобы после такой жизни вылазили?да у детдомовцев жизнь складывается и то лучше.а я уже всё потеряла не обретя.Игорек,вы не знаете что такое одиночество.даже не одиночество.изоляция от людей и знаний.меня их лишили.где можно интересно увидеть такой пример чтобы человек вылез со дна ничего не имея.ни морально ни материально.находясь в полной изоляции.и когда вокруг жопа.одна ложь.зверье.с универа наверное уже отчислили.да и тошно от этой экономики.как там всячески обсирают коммунизм.да вы держитесь и живете до сих за счет него.да что дальше будет.рабами все будем со своей финансовой экономикой и платным образованием.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Говорят что я зануда истеричка и т.д. и т.п.А какой я должна быть в изоляции...когда ничего нет.развлечений,друзей.что я скажу о себе если выйду,пойду на рабскую работу,где быдло.тем более "несовсембыдло" с которым я могла подружиться уже нагулялись,обрели семьи.хотя нет,это нереально.они друзья моей сестры.зачем им еще одна такая.да и ощущение.что жизнь уже закончилась.нового нет.чем я буду интересна людям.родители достали со своим нытьем.пиздец.еще только что узнала что хорошее место работы оказалось игровыми автоматами,а не интернет-кафе.да,весело.было б хотя бы место какое-то в жизни,а не "небеса".так вообще,нихера нет.работы даже нет.

----------


## Игорёк

Знаешь как говорят- если что-то изначально пошло через жопу, то и все остальное уже пойдет точно также. Не проси много от жизни, покрайней мере пока что. Мирись. 
 Тебе можно найти лоховскую работу на первое время, ничего плохого в этом нет. Я уже 3 года работаю сторожом, за-то почти изолорован от социума, и накакие "быдло" мне не машает. Денег конечно мало, за-то свободного времени много, днем можно заниматься другими полезными делами. опять же - искать себя в чем-то другом. Я паралельно еще много где работал, периодически. 
Друзей женщин тебе искать уже боюсь поздно, точнее просто не тот возраст, чтобы из ничего появилась подруга. Вот с парнями да, самое оно. Можно познакомиться с перспективным человеком. Поверь, после 25-ти шансовя будет намного меньше. 
 Если ты хочешь семью, то просто начни соответствовать понятиям девушки, матери, жены.. Не один нормальный парень не будет с тобой встречаться, из-за твоего больного мировозрения. Максимум на что ты можешь расчитывать в своем состоянии это дешевый одноразовый секс с каким-нибудь алкашом.  Ну или через недельку две перед тобой извиняться, скажут что вы друг другу не подходите, и ты останешься одна. Либо за тобой будет ухлестывать какой-нибудь неудачник, которого ты станешь ненавидеть со временем.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я скучаю по нему.интересно почему он перестал мне отвечать да еще поставил асю невидимой.что он вообще думает обо мне..так и не поняла.у меня есть ощущение что он останется один также как я.так и не узнала его истинную сущность.так страшно думать что он просто извращенец.а может он удалил меня из-за того что я вызываю у него зависть,лезу в душу.либо просто достала.ну чем я могла его достать.неужели ему так трудно было ответить.да больше писать не буду.получил "приказ",поддержку,и живет себе.скорее второе.спрятался в своей маске и не вылазит.

----------


## огрызок тепла

у нее ноги отнялись что ли? сама сидит дома на диване. да еще и жалуется на изоляцию. какая нахрен изоляция, если кругом люди? зависть и ненависть одна. а еще не факт, что сестра думает, что ее любят больше. может быть, наоборот считает, что ее подавляют и вечно контролируют, а на эту всем похрен, у нее свобода и никто от нее ничего не требует? как вам такой вариант? возможность учиться у нее вроде как есть, она что-то про универ говорит, из которого наверное отчислили. ну в этом она сама виновата, нужно хоть иногда на лекциях появляться и что-то учить. знания самостоятельно в ее бедовую головушку не полезут. тут была уже такая дифачка на форуме кажется, вроде бы звезда ник был. тоже днями и ночами истерила, что кругом говно одно и люди звери. алкоголизм в нашей стране это общая беда, практически в каждой семье есть или был алкоголик. не удивила вообще ни разу.
крыша над головой есть, от голода не умирает, даже доступ в интернет есть и комп, значит не за чертой бедности. вывод-баба выеживается и просто хочет внимания

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да...промолчу.с телефона захожу,у меня нет компа.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

огрызок тепла,ты энергетический вампир?зачем тебе это,всячески меня обсирать не зная ситуации?

----------


## огрызок тепла

нет, я не вампир. ситуацию ты  как-то обозначила. но пойми ты, нельзя так. у тебя кругом уроды, идиоты и быдло. ты враждебно относишься ко всему миру, не удивительно, что к тебе мир относится так же. попробуй спокойнее относиться ко всему. ты все только в черных красках видишь. не все так плохо, как тебе кажется. и твое состояние мне вполне понятно. тут каждый  хоть раз в жизни думал, что все против него. ты просто приняла такую позицию, что  тут только у тебя все плохо и выхода нет. уже сколько раз ты оскорбляла форумчан и посылала их матом? уж поверь мне, абсолютно счастливые и беззаботные люди на таких форумах не оказываются. от тебя столько злости и ненависти исходит, а это неприятно

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я всех не посылала.только вас с Игорьком за хрень,ко мне не относящуюся..ито просила удалить.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

И здесь мне места нет..

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну опять началось. да есть тебе место. куда не плюнь, у тебя мест много. не видишь просто пока.
я пару лет назад тоже вот так вот ныла и жаловалась, что все плохо, мы все умрем, уроды кругом. в итоге лишилась внимания одного очень милого и умного человека, которому тупо надоело мое вечное недовольство. сейчас мы с ним практически не общаемся. но временами он стучится в аську, чтоб узнать, как там  кошак (то есть я) поживает, живой ли еще.  если бы я его  постоянно бы не грузила своим нытьем, возможно у нас бы с ним что-то и получилось. он сам как-то это сказал. а сейчас уже поздно. но это реально умный парень, да и на мордочку симпотяга. но очень закрытый, сам по себе. я вот даже не знаю, есть у него кто сейчас или нет. мы с ним на тему личной жизни практически никогда не общаемся. хотя и сейчас я временами ему жалуюсь на что-то, но это уже не депрессивный бред о том, что солнце гребанный фонарь. и может быть  отказ этого человека от меня  тоже как-то повлиял на то, что я начала смотреть на мир немного иначе. пусть не сразу получилось, но все-таки.
могу точно сказать, что на мое психическое состояние повлияли два человека, даже не желая этого и  не ставя себе такой цели. вот этот вот злюче-колючий из аськи, с которым мы виделись всего один раз в жизни и скорее всего встретившись на улице друг друга не узнаем, и еще руководитель смежного отдела, которого я называю мамой, не смотря на то, что это мужчина. ну я про него говорила тут недавно, что женатый, но очень родной для меня человек. тот самый, который говорит "держись" и "не заморачивайся", когда я на стенку лезть готова и выть волком.

----------


## Dalia

От нытья, конечно,  проблемы не решатся, но зато легче становится. Не у всех есть человек, который поможет держать хвост трубой, а тут хоть вой, хоть скули,- никто косо не посмотрит. Хорошее место))

----------


## Дима_

> у тебя кругом уроды, идиоты и быдло


 Как я понял, Хомосапиенс ко мне хорошо относится, ну или нейтрально. Просто не тот подход к человеку - и тогда враждебный настрой.
Если Хомосапиенс очень плохо, то зачем на неё набрасываться? От этих перепалок лучше никому не становится - ни Хомосапиенс, ни остальным.
Мне вот интерестно, что хочет Хомосапиенс на этом форуме увидеть ...?

3 Будущих суицидника

1 Будущее - необратимо загнать себя в угол, получить болезни, потерять всё - умереть через год
2 Будущее - страдать и мучиться, но не делать ничего чтобы улучшить свою жизнь
3 Будущее - пахать, пахать и еще раз пахать и улучшить свою жизнь до максимума

1 пункт - самый простой, он заканчивает мучения. 
2 пункт - бессмысленное существование, и для себя, и для других
3 пункт - самый сложный

Я просто написал что будет. Ничего другого быть не может! Если человек сам выбрал что-то - это его решение, значит ему так легче, больше нравиться, и НЕ НАМ судить - правильно ли человек поступил, или нет.
P.S. Когда вспомните мои слова, и вы решите, что я прав, но уже будет поздно - не обижайтесь!

----------


## Игорёк

огрызок тепла



> я пару лет назад тоже вот так вот ныла и жаловалась, что все плохо, мы все умрем, уроды кругом.


 Очень знакомо, года в 24-25 я был такойже, ходил ныл, думал что все меня не понимают, всех обвинял, пытался жизни учить. Потом как-то сам постепенно стал понимать что к чему. Не хочу сказать что я познал мудрость бытия, но коечто все-таки понял, и жить стало намного легче. 
 Вывод - жизнь сама со временем обьяснит что к чему, если конечно правильно принимать а не игнорировать ее уроки.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Уже не читаю то что пишут,потому что то что пишут ко мне не относится..особенно то что огрызок тепла написала..хотя,может и почитаю потом,а сейчас мне лень читать это гавно..Сижу и думаю...может мне в шлюхи податься,как все...вон сколько шлюх на дорогих иномарках ездят,одевается в дорогие тряпки,и т.д. и т.п.и жёнихи у них есть..и никто их не осуждает,даже по телеку их всех показывают...ведь всё равно всё к этому идет..в России будут жить за счет нефти,газа и шлюх...Возвращение к крепостному праву меня не прельщает..тем более уже дальше-то некуда..рабы дохнуть скоро начнут..кто ж пахать то будет за кусок хлеба....продать последнее,честь,которая пока еще осталась..да и на лицо вроде не страшная..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Что я здесь делаю...да просто сама с собой разговариваю,потому что в жизни мне не с кем разговаривать.просто плачу."предсмертная агония".может кто умный и добрый прочтет и скажет мне как мне дальше жить.когда я 20лет не жила.куда идти и кому я нужна.тут Игорек написал мне..думаю правда.и мне она не нужна.судьба мне сдохнуть.Тут мама утром моему папашке сказала что он пытается искать во всем плохое.а я лежу и думаю...а я не искала плохого,оно меня само нашло,когда я была в городе и пыталась учиться.Да,про людей,правит быдло,а конкретно кого-то я не имела ввиду.и там куда мне надо выйти,быдло.идешь по улице никого не трогая,а оно всячески пытается укусить не понятно за что.вешаться страшно.резануть бы по рукам и всё,чтоб НИЧЕГО этого не видеть.жаль что от резанья толку нет.хотя,надо почитать.как же я ненавижу этих золотых деток,суки у которых нет души.

----------


## Дима_

Хомосапиенс, 1450 пост к вам относится!



> скажет мне как мне дальше жить


 Если бы был ответ, у большинства на этом форуме жизнь улучшалась бы. Но похоже, что ответа нет...Либо его вообще нет, либо у каждого человека свой ответ. Вы заметили,что на форуме только излагают проблемы, а решений не находят?



> -  Каждый человек сам строит свою жизнь. Ждать что за вас найдут выход из вашей же проблемы глупо,.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну да...проехали..Огрызок тепла,а ради чего ты живешь?

----------


## Дима_

Хомосапиенс, вы на что намекаете?




> Т.е. для начала нужно понять что ты хочешь, и пытаться это реализовать.


 Самого главного не написал - КАК это реализовать!
Игорёк предложил один из путей выхода из ситуации- найти работу.



> какая нахрен изоляция, если кругом люди?


 Она же писала, нет у неё людей.



> нельзя так. у тебя кругом уроды, идиоты и быдло.


 Если человек себе внушил, что он никто, как тогда другим людям любить его? Не стоит думать, что многие должны любить тебя за просто так. В противном случае человек должен любить других за просто так. А так получается "меня должны любить, спасать, кто так не делает - тот плохой". Не надо думать, что ты особый, или Бог, или именно ТЫ тот человек, которой лучше/нужнее других  и именно тебе должны помогать. На этом форуме многие в дерьме, нет причин, по которым именно ЭТОМУ человеку должны помогать. Это относится ко всем.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

В каком смысле на что я намекаю?)Проехали насчет того как мне жить.интересно просто  понять чем огрызок тепла замещает своё желание умереть,т.к. как я поняла,она взрослая одинокая девушка пытавшаяся себя убить из-за любви,видимо впереди не видящая будущего выйти замуж.хотя..наверное она надеется что тот парень всё-таки замуж её возьмет..это наверное её и держит..сама и ответила.Знаете,я сейчас кажется понимаю что я с вами общалась раньше.либо я натыкаюсь на ту же самую ситуацию..Огрызок тепла,а вы не искали и никому не советовали купить какое-то химическое вещество чтобы убить себя.не помню названия,забыла.какой-то наркотик по-моему.хотя,ситуации разные.зря спросила.просто тупое сиюминутное желание себя замочить..

----------


## Дима_

Тут многие пишут что лучше страдать и мучится, чем совершить суицид, если человек не может найти выход и нахождение выхода не предвидется. Не знаю, почему они считают что это правильно. Я как то смерти почти перестал бояться, ведь все равно жизнь когда то кончится. Хотя я рассуждаю так, как будто мне 70 лет, я старый и больной и завтра умру. А разница в том когда когда умереть - завтра или через 50 лет - в том, ЧТО в этой жизни у тебя будет, и для других близких людей, которые будут жить без тебя, если человек завтра покончит с собой. 
Может для человека данная дата смерти правильная, почему другие решают за него? Если у человека жизнь абсолютна бессмысленна, то ни для кого нет разницы, когда он умрет - ни для него, ни для других. Он просто бесполезное существо на этой планете.
Живой человек, мертвый человек - нет разницы.
Вывод - если хочешь жить, надо что-то делать, чтобы была разница!

Это не призыв к суициду, а для размышления!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

как я устала от всего.даже воздуха не дают вдохнуть.ну раз они хотят так я сдохну.и жизнь наверное тоже хочет.если мысли сбываются.устала.больше не могу.как я устала.зачем я вообще родилась.даже он меня бросил и не отвечает.ну кому я могу быть нужна если всё это время была не нужна.зачем я родилась.

----------


## Игорёк

Хомосапиенс
Умного врятли тебе что скажут, особенно тут. Не от большого ума к сожалению нас сюда привело.
Знаешь, как это не парадоксально, но с возростом как-то все более-менее налаживается само-собой. (исключая проблемы со здоровьем), Уж не знаю толи от мудрости так происходит, толи просто привыкаешь к своей душевной боли. Но жить как-то становится проще, все стабилизируется, успокаивается. 
Я не пытаюсь успокоить, а просто анализирую собственное состояние. Я очень похож был на тебя, по мировозрению, при том что был даже старше чем ты сейчас, Если почитать сейчас мое нытье на формах 4х летней давности, то возможно станет смешно, возможно стыдно, но я нихочу этого читать, просто знаю что это был малолетний бред. А тогда я считал себя очень даже умным!) Возмножно через года 3-4 я с такими же мыслями буду думать о тот что написал сейчас.
 У нас не было авторитетов, как правило это должны быть родители, но мы им оказались не нужны. Несмогли они расположить к себе детей, несмогли заставить уважать себя. А поскольку люди мы проблемные, то это нам необходимо. Мы, по глупости своей, имеем искаженное представление о жизни. И остается только ждать, наблюдать, совершать ошибки и делать выводы, чтобы потом, в итоге, хоть что-то начать понимать...
    Хомосапиенс, какой ты видишь себя через 10 лет, при благополучном стечении событий.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ой, это так по бабски на самом деле. сначала что-то придумать, потом долго искать, а потом грустить из-за того, что мечта опять разбилась о суровую реальность. иногда даже смешно становится. хожу и сама над собой угораю, реально женщина. мне даже как-то знакомый заявил, что я дурочка. и не потому, что дурочка, а потому что женщина.  
ничего глубокомысленного, никто не умер, все хорошо. просто мысли вслух)). завтра может быть снова на поиски  фантазии  пойду. если не лень будет.

случайно обнаружила, что куда-то исчезает тосол. срочно нужно в сервис. а я думала, чего у меня печка греет плохо. а у меня охлаждающая жидкость в бегстве.

----------


## Selbstmord

> случайно обнаружила, что куда-то исчезает тосол. срочно нужно в сервис. а я думала, чего у меня печка греет плохо. а у меня охлаждающая жидкость в бегстве.


 Вот же проблемы у людей  :Smile:  завидую аж

У меня сейчас непонятное состояние, все что я хочу - это спать. Только что чуть не расстался с девушкой, довел ее до слез, но потом помирились. Теперь сижу с пустым взглядом и думаю - что это сейчас было? Надо идти спать, на утро 
это покажется сном...

----------


## огрызок тепла

это еще что. первая часть сообщения была о туфлях. точно знаю, какие мне нужны. и цвет, и модель. проблема одна-нет таких! я их сама придумала. а мне нужны новые офисные туфли. у нас дресс-код, и за сапоги или тапочки я когда-нибудь огребу по полной. сейчас отпуск, нужно купить. ну холодно у нас очень, цокольный этаж. вот и сидим  в уличной обуви. или в теплых носочках. а на теплые носки  туфельки не напялишь, я себе тапочки притащила. пока зима со мной сильно не спорят. а вот потеплеет и тапки уже не прокатят.
сейчас хоть со своим начальством сильно не спорю и не ругаюсь. вообще держу их подальше от себя. а вот как меня смежный отдел терпит я не понимаю. им же вообще за все достается(( как-то попросили вот при подчиненных их пидарасами не называть, нехорошо как-то. но это давно было. теперь я им про "голубая луна всему виной" пою

----------


## Игорёк

огрызок тепла, фантазии должны сопровождаться действиями. Фантазии в бездействии неизбежно приводят к депрессии. 
Вот туфли ищешь - молодец! Обязательно найдешь. Может быть такие и не такие - попадутся другие, которые понравятся. 
Искал штаны на лето, перемерил штук 50 в разных магазинах и рынках, пол города обьездил - ничего не нашел. Потом случайно заехал на рынок (рядом с домом), и у первого же нерусского барыги приобрел что надо, причем за цену ниже чем планировал. Все лето проходил счастливый) Бывает и так)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

У меня нет будущего.прошлое определяет будущее.у меня нет ни прошлого,ни настоящего,ни будущего.да и насчет того человека я себе ничего не надумывала.и встречалась с ним потому что с ума сходила от одиночества.да и так плохо что сил ни на что нет.выходить.искать работу которой нет.искать друзей которых просто не будет,я это логически понимаю.пытаться общаться.быть среди этого быдла.которое лезет постоянно,обзывает всячески.идешь по улице никого не трогая,а какая-нибудь Хуйня обязательно привяжется.по улице страшно ходить.да и никому я не нужна.нормальному.потому что жизнь у меня ненормальная.на учебу у меня нет ни сил ни веры.ради чего.ненавижу этот животный мир.тошнит от всего.мужчины озабоченные какие-то,смотрят,слюни пускают.алкашня.да я уже 20лет на это насмотрелась.мне хватит.рыгать от всего этого хочется.

----------


## Дима_

Действия определяют твоё будущее, а не только прошлое! Например, будет ли у меня завтрашний день счастливым зависит от того, что я буду делать, а не от прошлого! Проверено! Будущее не предрешено, ни Богом, ни кем либо другим. Человек сам его делает.
Хомосапиенс, что вы хотите на форуме увидеть? Здесь вы не увидите инструкций "как стать счастливым"! Не существует универсальной иструкции. На другом форуме надо искать.

----------


## огрызок тепла

вот я одного понять не могу. что значит идешь по улице, а тебя обзывают или кто-то привязывается? это что ж за дикий городок такой? поселок может? у нас город достаточно большой, народу более, чем достаточно. но вот чтоб вот так вот обзывать всех подряд-за это и по зубам получить недолго. проблема в тебе видимо тогда. ты в костюме кикиморы что ли по улицам ходишь? в маске клоуна? у тебя три ноги и четыре руки?
Игорек, туфли это ерунда. завтра в сервис еду. вот и не знаю, на сколько они меня там приговорят.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну если б я была боксёршей,подошла бы к машине с кавказцами или с малолетками золотыми детками,уж не знаю,кто там сидел,не обратила внимания,то дала бы по зубам может быть.когда я проходила мимо,и у меня куртка сзади задралась и мне крикнули:эй,горбатая.Или бы отбилась от какого-то пьяного и обкуреного борова который был выше меня сантиметров на 15 и тяжелее кило на 100,который меня протащил спиной по земле,затащил в кусты,избил и стал душить средь бела дня.В кубанской станице я живу.

----------


## огрызок тепла

ну крикнули и крикнули. у тебя горб вырос что ли после этого?
 по поводу пьяного борова - вроде как каждая вторая женщина рано или поздно становится жертвой насилия. имеется ввиду не только сексуальное, но и физическое, и психологическое. хотя если психологическое считать-то просто каждая. ну и что? это не повод  себя в угол загонять. быдло оно всегда было, есть и будет.  хуйня случается, но не каждый же день в конце концов

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да я логически понимаю своё будущее.Хуйня будет каждый день.да и ради чего вообще жить если нет счастья.а его не будет.я и не надеюсь что жизнь будет.она прошла мимо меня.кому я теперь нужна.тут писала долго всё что думаю,но как назло опять выкинуло с сайта.и понимаю.что это пиздец...то что я сама себе предсказала в 14лет наверное сбудется,потому что после проведения с ним времени,узнавания всей его жизни,я познала всё дно,и какая Хуйня сидит наверху.и света просто не вижу.потому что в жизни люди живут по животным законам.я не вижу света.

----------


## Дима_

Хомосапиенс, вы хотите чтоб вам сказали -"Ну идите, топитесь" ? Вы на это нарываетесь?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не,думаю,может кто че умное скажет...

----------


## Игорёк

Хомосапиенс, у тебя 2 случая в примере. я тебе могу намного больше примеров рассказать.
в 20 лет мне тоже навешали на улице, просто так, нислова не сказав. что я потом 10 дней из дома выйти не мог. И в школе били и в шараге обожраные старшекурсники, да и просто сколько раз разная мерзость приставала.  
Ты пойми одну истину - хороших людей больше чем плохих! т.е. плохих конечно много, но в процентном соотношении это ничтожно маленькая и жалкая кучка отморозков, из которых до 25-ти то доживут единицы. Они просто этого не понимают. Половину посадят, половину убьют. Сопьются, сколятся, несчастный случай - жизнь сама их накажет! Из моих отмороженых знакомых почти уже никого не осталось. Да, горя они причинят немало, но тут уж ничего не поделаешь... 
Простая логика - один затащил тебя в кусты и избил, а сколько людей за всю жизнь прошло мимо тебя и ничего не сделало? уж как минимум в 1000 раз больше - вот и результат.. Быдло просто внимание привлекает, поэтому кажется что их много. так что твое убеждение что все такие - ошибочное.

огрызок тепла


> завтра в сервис еду. вот и не знаю, на сколько они меня там приговорят.


 Приезжай ко мне. Я много таких дырочек заделывал, без приговора )

----------


## огрызок тепла

(приготовила поп-корн. сейчас дима будет жизни учить и на путь истинный наставлять)
нужно фрукты купить завтра. хочу компот.

ага. через всю страну, чтоб печку прочистить и тосол поменять?))еще дворники новые хочу. эти больше грязь по лобовухе  разводят, а не чистят. в морозы ездить неудобно, вообще ничего не видно.
а по поводу того, что хороших людей больше, чем плохих.  реально больше.  только  время нужно, чтоб это понять. пока человек  хочет видеть только плохое, света он не заметит.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Дима,а ты тоже хочешь убиться?а почему?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Что ты тогда делаешь здесь Игорек если у тебя всё так хорошо.

----------


## огрызок тепла

> Дима,а ты тоже хочешь убиться?а почему?


 не хочет он. его миссия-умничать на форуме. ну в любом обществе должен быть человек, который лучше всех знает, что и кому нужно

----------


## Игорёк

Хомосапиенс, 


> то что я сама себе предсказала в 14лет наверное сбудется


 То что я себе предсказал в 26 к 27-ми несбылось)) так что всякое бывает. просто пример из личного опыта. 



> да и насчет того человека я себе ничего не надумывала.и встречалась с ним потому что с ума сходила от одиночества.


 а кто этот счастливчик? что-то я упустил..

----------


## Игорёк

Хомосапиенс, 


> Что ты тогда делаешь здесь Игорек если у тебя всё так хорошо.


 Безрассудно трачу впустую время жизни ))

----------


## Игорёк

огрызок тепла


> ну в любом обществе должен быть человек, который лучше всех знает, что и кому нужно


 Ага, есть такой... милости прошу.. обращайтесь )))

----------


## Дима_

> Не,думаю,может кто че умное скажет...


 Я в этой теме вроде бы умное говорил...



> Дима,а ты тоже хочешь убиться?а почему?


 Пол-года назад я хотел убиться. Но сейчас всё изменилось.



> который лучше всех знает, что и кому нужно


 Люди спрашивают "что мне делать"? Ну я и даю советы.

----------


## огрызок тепла

Людям свойственно ошибаться, 
Людям свойственно ушибаться 
Голым сердцем о камень голый, 
И тогда остаётся рана – 
Остаётся рубец тяжёлый. 
И нисколько любви – ни грамма, 
Человек замерзает молча, 
Начинает людей сторониться, 
И тоска ледяная волчья 
Ночью в двери к нему стучится. 
Он опять не заснёт до рассвета, 
Будет в пальцах мять папиросы. 
Зря вы будете ждать ответа 
На придуманные вопросы. 
Он не скажет сейчас ни слова – 
Весь он в мыслях далёких где-то. 
Не судите его сурово, 
Не корите его за это. 
Не бодритесь при нём сверх меры, 
Не учите его терпенью – 
Все известные вам примеры 
Им забудутся, к сожаленью. 
Он оглох от кромешной боли, 
От мохнатой тоски звериной. 
Он беду, седую от соли, 
Повстречал на дороге длинной. 
Он замёрз. Навечно? Кто знает! 
И уж, кажется, нет исхода, 
Но однажды и он оттает – 
Так велела ему природа. 
Постепенно, меняя краски, 
Незаметно ритм меняя, 
Из холодной поры январской 
В голубую погожесть мая. 
Видишь, змеи меняют кожу, 
Видишь, перья меняет птица, 
Это счастье, что боль не может 
В человеке вечно гнездиться. 
Он однажды проснётся рано, 
Разомнёт тишину, как тесто. 
Там, где раньше болела рана, 
Будет просто гладкое место. 
И тогда через город к лету, 
Пробежав по улице главной, 
Человек улыбнётся свету 
И обнимет его, как равный.

----------


## огрызок тепла

практически каждый, кто сидит на этом форуме, когда-то хотел или хочет наложить на себя руки. просто у кого-то это желание прошло, у кого-то нет еще. просто так люди на форум суицидников не попадают из гугла и яндекса.  на поисковые запросы прикольных картинок, смешного видео и анекдотов ссылки на такие форумы не выходят

----------


## Игорёк

огрызок тепла,
 оптимистичный стишок)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

огрызок тепла. Молодец. Хорошый стих-я несколько раз его прочитал, концовка особено понравилась.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Попробую описать свое состояние, пол года назад розвелся.Она ушла забрала с собой и дочку и все что когдато было частью моей жизни.Я был уверен в этом человеке и мне казалос что скорее я предам чем она меня-думал в мире может происходить что угодно-цунами, землетрясения, революции, но сдесь дома есть человек который чтобы не происходило в мире всегда будет с тобой.Эта увереность както успокаивала и давала силы жить дальше.Сказать что я ее люблю-это ничего не сказать, я всегда был склонен к депресии, до нее я как бы был розбит по кусочкам и когда Катя появилась в моей жизни она просто собрала меня по частям, тревога ушла.Мы поженилис, у нас появилас дочка.А сейчас ничего этого нет.Не могу не есть, не спать.Постояно вспоминаю ее, вспоминаю прежнюю жизнь.Я знаю она уже с кемто живет-чертова ревность не отпускает не на секунду-какбудто голой жопой едеш по битому стеклу!Вобщем до нее было плохо, тревогу чувствовал всегда, но после того как она ушла стало намного хуже.

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov, хуже стало только потому что ты познал как может быть хорошо. Банальное сравнение и привычка к хорошему, которая всегда дает сильный эффект.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Игорек, ты прав.Впрочем не скажу что это били идеальные отношения, но мне было както спокойно с ней-тревога пропала.В разводе есть и моя вина-за эти 4 года что мы были вместе я както привык к ней перестал уделять то внимание которое наверное она от меня ждала.Только сейчас потеряв ее я понял как она для меня важна.Вобщем все довольно банально.

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov, от моей девушки были одни разочарования с самого начала, и только спустя время я понял что это был лучший год в моей сознательной жизни (в депрессии). Я продвинулся профессионально, стал уверенней, общительней, из пьяной трясущейся забитой скотины, превратился в существо более-менее напоминающее человека. Не жаловался, не ныл, мылся, одевался, работал, и даже толком не думал о смерти и безысходности! что было чем-то новым для меня. 
вывод - любые отношения лучше чем полное одиночество. Это хотябы отвлекает от мыслей о неизбежном конце, вносит какое-то разнообразие в жизненную рутину, что уже хорошо. Только есть нюанс - чтобы это понять, необходимо прожить многие годы одному... 
 А что касется привычки - это тоже достаточно банально. Переключиться на другие отношения очень сложно. Это женщины почему-то думают что мужчинам легче это сделать чем им.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Тут есть еще и другой момент, у меня осталась 3-летняя дочка.Перед ней я чувствую свою вину-она меня любит, очень привязана ко мне.Раньше думал что ребенок не держит, но это не так.Приходиш в пустую квартиру, а тебя там никто уже не ждет.Да и больно осознавать что твоего ребенка будет воспитывать ктото другой-ктото чужой займет твое место.

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov, согласен. Это ужасно грустно. Как потенциальный отец, понимаю тебя. 



> Приходиш в пустую квартиру, а тебя там никто уже не ждет


 Ну тебя хотябы кто-то ждет в другой квартире )) тут все очень относительно.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Игорек, в другую квартиру я не прихожу-не могу видеть бывшую слишком свежа рана.После таких встреч неделю тако-о-ой депресняк!Беру дочку либо через ее либо через своих родителей.Поэтому не всегда и выходит взять ребенка когда хочеш.
 Сново тоска какая то, наверное опять буду искать с кем можно уталить "жажду что никогда не уталиш", пить один не привык, а сейчас очень нужно.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

0,5 водки и можно жить дальше! :Smile:

----------


## Jubei

> 0,5 водки и можно жить дальше!


 А я выпил литр пива и депрессия усугубилась  :Frown: 
От текущего состояния зависит. Суррогаты, конечно, могут помочь в некоторых ситуациях. Но далеко не всегда, да и приедаются быстро.

----------


## огрызок тепла

холодно очень. и надоело все. вообще надоело, злые все, уйду я отсюда

----------


## Voland-791

Ваще так достало все.. всем только что то нужно от меня.. и никакой отдачи.. да и вообще ток   иза этого только общаются..

----------


## Jubei

> Ваще так достало все.. всем только что то нужно от меня.. и никакой отдачи.. да и вообще ток   иза этого только общаются..


 Это лучше, чем вообще ничего.

----------


## Дима_

Как вы хотите достигнуть счастья и ничего при этом не делать? Так не бывает! Посмотрите на других , что они делали и как они стали счастливыми. Почему бы не идти по их пути, если он к счастью ведёт?
Есть идея писать сюда в отдельной теме "Что я сделал на этой неделе" и сравнивать с другими форумчанами свои успехи. Именно СделаЛ. Ныть и жаловаться можно ещё пол-века, при таком подходе вам - ни люди, ни форум не поможет!! Если ничего не менять, то ничего не изменится, и люди тут будут несчастны все последующие дни! Это мне психолог по телефону объяснил "Лентяев жалеть не надо, лентяи счастливыми вряд ли станут". Действительно, зачем их жалеть, если они халтурщики, лентяи и нахлебники?

----------


## Selbstmord

> халтурщики, лентяи и нахлебники?


 Блин, а я именно такой...черт, зачем я вообще родился...

----------


## Дима_

AGRESSOR, что, по твоему, может заставить тебя и других лентяев что-то делать?

----------


## Игорёк

AGRESSOR, ты не один ) я думаю нас таких не меньше половины тут.

----------


## Дима_

> я думаю нас таких не меньше половины тут.


 Ну в таком случае они будут несчастны до конца своих дней :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

Скорее всего.. этого-то мы и боимся...

----------


## Selbstmord

> AGRESSOR, что, по твоему, может заставить тебя и других лентяев что-то делать?


 Не имею понятия  :Frown:

----------


## Дима_

Пожалуй, это самая главная проблема. Пока её не решишь, другие проблемы не решатся!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А кто-нибудь знает,что надо сделать чтобы у тебя были друзья?

----------


## Jubei

> Как вы хотите достигнуть счастья и ничего при этом не делать? Так не бывает! Посмотрите на других , что они делали и как они стали счастливыми. Почему бы не идти по их пути, если он к счастью ведёт?
> Есть идея писать сюда в отдельной теме "Что я сделал на этой неделе" и сравнивать с другими форумчанами свои успехи. Именно СделаЛ. Ныть и жаловаться можно ещё пол-века, при таком подходе вам - ни люди, ни форум не поможет!! Если ничего не менять, то ничего не изменится, и люди тут будут несчастны все последующие дни! Это мне психолог по телефону объяснил "Лентяев жалеть не надо, лентяи счастливыми вряд ли станут". Действительно, зачем их жалеть, если они халтурщики, лентяи и нахлебники?


 Лень — это следствие, а не причина.
Причина — страх.




> AGRESSOR, что, по твоему, может заставить тебя и других лентяев что-то делать?


 Я не Агрессор, но отвечу — вера в свои силы.

----------


## Дима_

Страх перед чем?

----------


## огрызок тепла

а я по своим котятам соскучилась((внезапно кажется так

----------


## Jubei

> Страх перед чем?


 Перед всем. Страх, как глобальное понятие.
Но у лентяев, в первую очередь — это страх перед неудачами. Страх «потерять собственное лицо». Это я как лентяй говорю  :Smile:  
Такой страх обусловливает неверие в свои силы, низкую самооценку, и, как следствие — лень, или же отсутствие мотивации. Мотивация отсутствует потому, что человек не верит, что сможет достичь того, чего желает. Он считает, что его усилия будут впустую, т.е. он потратит энергию, а награду за это не получит — а получит только позор, «потеряет собственное лицо», и, как следствие этого, самооценка понизится еще сильнее. В итоге, из-за этих страхов, человек «ленится» и ничего не делает.
Вот это вот всё нужно искоренять. Сама жизнь по своей сути представляет собой борьбу за существование, борьбу за своё счастье. Нужно бороться, а к неудачам своим относиться взвешенно и рационально. Ибо «всё, что не убивает — делает сильнее». Пишу, наверное, банальные фразы, но такие уж логические цепочки вырисовываются  :Smile: 
В общем, ключевой момент — в поднятии самооценки и обретении веры в свои силы. А как это сделать — ну, есть разные способы. Психологи, самообразование, чтение мудрой литературы о месте человека в этом мире, например.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Перед всем. Страх, как глобальное понятие <...>


 Эх, у меня все это было...вот и самооценка низкая сейчас...да и всегда была наверное.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Интересно,всем мыслям свойственно сбываться или только плохим..и как вообще это сделать..чтобы хорошие мысли сбывались.чтоб плохие сбылись я сил не прилагала..и они так легко сбывались....ну прямо водьма какая-то....

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Достало всё.ну почему так холодно.наверное давно бы уже повесилась.да так холодно,что неохота высовывать свою задницу из дома.опять думаю что будет с родителями.да что с ними будет.ну приедет их золотая доча.и будут они жить поживать.хотя,за маму боязно..хоть бы мне сдохнуть без всяких запарок..хоть бы сдохнуть..

----------


## Дима_

Интерестно, что такое надо написать или сделать, чтоб у людей что-то изменилось? Тут говорили что форум помогает, но каждый день я вижу что у многих людей ничего не меняется, пишут тут примерно одно и тоже, а на мой взгляд, топтание на месте ничем не лучше суциида! Ну какой в этом смысл, чем оно лучше? Прекращение страданий и мучений разве не может быть мотиватором к действиям?
Форум помогает не убиться (я не видел, чтоб он помог становится счастливым). Бессмысленное существование по-вашему все-таки лучше суицида? Теперь тут всё время спрашивают "Вот меня отговорили от суицида, зачем я этот мрачный день опять встречаю?".

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А тебя отговорили?а каким образом?

----------


## Selbstmord

Я должен страдать...я заслужил.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Интересно,кто создал эту хуитень под названием Вселенная,Земля,людей,сраные животные законы природы..и кто распределил кто будет хищником,а кто травоядным..кому повезет а кому нет.кто будет жить и радоваться,а кто будет жалко существовать либо вообще просто сдохнет!?и так странно почему мечты сбываются..только потом оказываются совершенно другим тем что тебя убивает.С универа отчислили.шастия полные трусы..только вот золотых деток я кормить не желаю.ни материально ни на энергетическом уровне.

----------


## Дима_

> А тебя отговорили?а каким образом?


 Сказали "Если ты не всё делал, чтобы улучшить свою жизнь - зачем сдаваться раньше времени?"

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну может тебе еще повезет если тебе "дано свыше"..везет..а я и так всё знаю заранее...

----------


## Игорёк

> а я и так всё знаю заранее...


 обычно так говорят дураки ))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Мне "свыше не дано".причем здесь дураки.а ты знаешь в чем счастье рабского существования?

----------


## Дима_

Хомосапиенс, как вы считаете, для ВАС суицицд это правильный ход, прекращение страданий и т.д.?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Наверное.отобралась естественным отбором.

----------


## Дима_

А другие говорят что неправильный. Кто же прав?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Откуда мне знать.я рая и ада не видела.хотя,не,ад видела-он на Земле.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Наверное единственный по ком я буду скучать это мой кот.

----------


## Танюха

Депрессняк уже больше пол года. Состояние ужасное, мир кажется черно белым, все просто надоело, жуть какая то. Скоро весна и опять продолжение этого депрессняка и как с этим бороться. А ведь весной увеличивается число су

----------


## Selbstmord

> А ведь весной увеличивается число су


 С чего бы это? Любовь?

----------


## Танюха

Это статистика врачебная

----------


## Ivan Govnov

А я опяь нажрался и обеспечил себе несколько часов пориятного анабиоза :Smile:

----------


## Dalia

> С чего бы это? Любовь?


 А у некоторых окончание школы. Точнее выпускной :Frown:  Все-таки весна это дерьмово... и зима тоже... и осень... а лето хорошо - так душно и жарко, что мозги плавятся и думать о смысле жизни как-то не в кайф)))

----------


## Ivan Govnov

за 4 года после последнего рисунка опять начал рисовать-бывшая не любила всю эту мою фигню с рисунками, так я довольно тихий и адекватный, но когда начинаю рисовать стаю каким то диким, понятно что ей это не нравилось.Вот и плюсы развода-можно быть самим собой!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Сосите все те кого я заебала своим нытьем.меня ваше мнение не ебет.та шо пошли на ху.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Сосите все те кого я заебала своим нытьем.меня ваше мнение не ебет.та шо пошли на ху.


 ОГО! Молодец девочка, больше треша :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Римма

Состояние на данный момент: движущейся машины. Мало эмоций, просто движение огромной мощной машины - медленно и упорно, сметая все на своем пути или волоча за собой по нему же...

***

У нее такой холодный взгляд, 
Для нее все истины равны - 
Это рано в кровь проникший яд 
Невской тускло-глянцевой волны. 

Для нее "поверить" и "простить" - 
Новые названия простуд. 
Не играет, даже не грустит, 
Смотрит в мир, как смотрят в темноту. 

(Инна Ф.)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

три дня было нормальное настроение, а сейчас как будто навалилось что то.Тревога опять возвращается-значит снова бить горшки,собирать пустые бутылки, кому то звонить, куда то бежать...Надоело всеэто

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Читаю тему из моей проблемы.уа..у меня братик помер.Блять,ну почему моя шмара не сдохнет....Хочу сдохнуть.господи,ну почему я просто не могу умереть.ненавижу всё.тошнит просто от всего.от всех.какие блять уроды все вокруг.особенно бывшая женушка моего знакомого.это просто охренеть и не встать,как он мог вообще с ней жить.будь у меня пистолет,я бы её пристрелила как собаку.хотя,единственное нормальное что от неё есть это их общий сын.хотя..еще неизвестно что из него вырастит,наверняка кабель,алкаш и наркоман..если посмотреть на родителей.жаль его.ведь наверняка будет очень милый на вид и голос парень.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Читаю тему из моей проблемы.уа..у меня братик помер.Блять,ну почему моя шмара не сдохнет....Хочу сдохнуть.господи,ну почему я просто не могу умереть.ненавижу всё.тошнит просто от всего.от всех.какие блять уроды все вокруг.особенно бывшая женушка моего знакомого.это просто охренеть и не встать,как он мог вообще с ней жить.будь у меня пистолет,я бы её пристрелила как собаку.хотя,единственное нормальное что от неё есть это их общий сын.хотя..еще неизвестно что из него вырастит,наверняка кабель,алкаш и наркоман..если посмотреть на родителей.жаль его.ведь наверняка будет очень милый на вид и голос парень.


 Хомосапиенс, мне так нравится твоя не адекватность и прямолинейность. Все такие мягкие и пушистые что как то тошно.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Господи..лучше бы я ничего этого не видела и знать не знала.НИЧЕГО.тошно от всего.что такое любовь вообще?за что как мне казалось я его любила?ведь он не мужчина..как же тошно.как дальше жить.жизни нет.пустота 20лет.одно дерьмо и унижения.работы нет.куда идти.еще эти овощи держат и не дают свободы.как выжить среди этого дерьма и этой разрухи.суки.как я их ненавижу.это говно всё вылезет.а я умру.Бог?!спасибо за подачку ввиде него.глупых дня 2 я была счастлива.или это был не бог..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну если хочешь принять это за неадекватность,то можешь принять.это обычное нытье.я из рода Никто.просто сама с собой разговариваю,потому что в жизни мне не с кем говорить.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Хомосапиенс,держись как то.Я вижу-ты сильная девушка.Блин, в тебе есть страсть, в тебе есть что то настоящее не парся из за какого то урода.Я тоже был зацыклен на одной девушке оказалось что можно найти и ей замену. В жизни все настолько просто что даже удивительно.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Это у вас будет всё хорошо.а у меня нет.чудес не бывает.хотя,всеми жаждамый апокалипсис был бы чудом...Убийство,болезни мне не грозят.А вот не знаете,может ли человек взять и умереть ни от чего?

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ухты, ты ко мне на вы? Если бы можно было просто так умереть-это было бы слишком легко Бозенька думает-Нет ребятки вы еще помучайтесь, так легко я вас не отпущу...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Блин, а я бухаю и мне все по фиг!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Снова)Везет)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Снова)Везет)


 Не то слово, раньше так не пил, а тепрь бухаю по черному. Наверное это не мой форум, вот форум конченых алкоголиков это мое. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Правда бухло не надолго помогает.и оно вообще не решает проблемы,а усугубляет их.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Может и так, зато я знаю что сегодня усну. А Бахуса (бога вина) я люблю.Бывает что это единственный способ что бы примерить тебя с самим собой  :Smile: .Повторюсь-раньше когда все было хорошо я не пил.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ладно девочки и мальчики я спать, всем респект и уважуха или типа того... :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Простудился :Frown: Ужасный кашель, температура, морозит...Пригласил девушку завтра в кафе, а тут эта простуда.Не везет :Frown:

----------


## Дима_

Щас много выпил, но только голова от этого заболела! Это только создают иллюзию, что проблем нет. Завязывать с этим надо! Плюс может и есть, на душе легче, но также столько минусов (как и от курения), что ради этого плюса не стоит столько терять! К тому же слабость сильная, вообще ничего делать не хочется!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Пустота как всегда и боль.нет сил даже ныть.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Время идет,и я всё также не знаю как мне жить.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

хочу умереть.всё гавно

----------


## Selbstmord

Жуткая паника внутри. Боюсь будущего, очень боюсь...

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Я простудился, вчера, 2-го апреля, лол. Всю зиму и март было всё норм, я уже думал, что и не заболею, но вот тебе на! Это печально и неудобно.

----------


## Каин

Хочу сойти с ума. Сойти со своего пути. Сойти с этой разбитой и слишком ухабистой дороги. Вступить на прямую линию безумия, где нет ни одной извилины. Только прямо. Так быстрее. Прямая – кратчайшее  расстояние  от точки до точки.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Сегодня приезжал мой дядя.Он так сказать честный мент.Сейчас понимаю что он это именно тот образ который показывают по телеку-Глухарь.А дядя мой настоящий.И человек которого я любила был именно таким похожим на дядю полуобразом.Наверное в жизни таких больше не будет.Что это было,жизнь меня пожалела или наказала,послав мне его.Я так была счастлива когда была рядом с ним.и одновременно несчастна так что лежала днями и рыдала.и в жизни всё поломалось.зашла на дно.начну жить.я знаю что всё будет плохо.потому что я на дне.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ди,если ты когда-нибудь однажды ни дай бог зайдешь на этот форум и случайно узнаешь что я здесь была и писала о тебе.Прости меня за всё когда я тебя обижала.жизнь ничего не стоит,она как свист,раз и всё.и нет жизни. Не твоя,моя.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Хочу чтобы всё исчезло..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Есть ли бог...интересно...Может кто-нибудь знает и ответит?

----------


## Каин

Какой-такой бог?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ну бог такой,в библии про которого написано)

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Просто у меня такое ощущение что меня всё подталкивает кто-то на суицид...Я вот маму жалела,думаю,вот что с ней будет,будет жить мучаться с папашкой алкашом,сестрица еще золотая не захочет обратно домой возращаться.останется мама одна,без поддержки,будет мучаться..А сегодня она нажралась,разбила свой телефон по пьяни,и закатила мне скандал,типа это я его разбила...Вот я обижаюсь,думаю,ну нахуй ты мне нужна,лучше я сдохну..Вот как будто назло всё происходит,ну типа бесы,дьявол))..там же вот в православии написано что все должны чем-то жертвовать..ну мне жертвовать нечем..я одна сплошная жертва........

----------


## Игорёк

Да нет никакого бога, глупости это все. В век техноголий сложно в этом сомневаться. Ну был период у человечества когда оно вдруг задумалось о собственном существовании, понавыдумывало богов, но теперь-то все понятно. Вон пусть обезьяны бородатые молятся своим аллахам..
 А мамаша у тебя тоже чтоли пьяница ? совсем дохлый номер тогда (

----------


## Unity

Не существует в Природе никаких иных чертей, кроме нас самих.  :Big Grin: 
Единственное, что подталкивает нас к саморазрушению, – это наш же собственный разум, вернее, крайне специфический его «режим функционирования», при котором он порождает преимущественно мрачные мысли, печальные образы, модели, описывающие то, что мы наивно почитаем «реальностью».  :Frown: 
Странно при этом, что, будучи властителями собственных умонастроений, мы, тем не менее, Выбираем для себя таков ход размышлений, при котором буквально хочется выть...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Она не пьяница.Она редко пьет,но метко.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Не убедительное объяснение"бред это всё"

----------


## Игорёк

Лен, я уже где-то писал свою теорию бытия.. Я просто знаю что никаких богов нет. Вот почему у собак их нет ? потому что они недостаточно потенциальны для эволюции ?? у нас же в дикие времена тоже не было богов! и как-то люди жили.. 
ну нету ничего сверхъестественного. Вот когда увижу своими глазами нечто противоречащее физическим и природным законам, тогдазадумаюсь.. Вообще необьяснимых вещей не бывает. Есть только необьясненные. Тоесть какие-то чудесные вещи так или иначе всеравно можно обьяснить..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Потому что собака не может изобрести ядерное оружие и доказать что у неё "жопа красней"

----------


## Игорёк

хм, ну атомное оружие появилось недавно.. а человечество существует намнооооого дольше.. а бог-то он типа всегда был )  Просто эволюция продолжается, причем в геометрической прогрессии. Если от первого телефона до айфона прошло чуть больше 100 лет, то от молотка до топора может быть тысяч 100-200 )) Просто мы этого не замечаем, как быстро меняется жизнь. 
У собак форма морды и лап такая - у них нет перспектив к эволюции, у человека форма и мышцы лица и языка такие что он может говорить, и конечности были изначально такие которые могут что-то взять и сделать. Так постепенно все и началось..

----------


## Каин

> ну мне жертвовать нечем..я одна сплошная жертва........


 Все - таки,есть у тебя чем жертвовать. И врядли, ты на эту жертву решишься(это не су).

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Какую жертву?

----------


## Каин

Пишу в личку!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Хотела ответить глупость это всё.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вчера вспоминала школьные годы.вспомнила один момент..тогда вроде класс пятый был.пришел к нам школьный психолог.стал тесты разные какие-то проводить..тест был какой-то типа на самого популярного ученика в классе,толи типа к кому больше симпатий,не помню уже точно.так мало того что все подряд измываются над тобой как хотят,еще и так вышло по тесту,что я самая худшая.И этот ебучий психолог на весь класс берет и читает мою фамилию,невъебенный психолог,у меня нет слов.я тогда не выдержала,то обычно всячески скрывала свои эмоции,не показывала своей слабости,а в этот раз разревелась..думала будут ржать,и тыкать пальцем..но что удивительно,одноклассники смотрели с сочувствием.....хотя клеймо убожища осталось до сегодняшнего дня...

----------


## Dalia

Господи, кинь мне веревку...

----------


## Дима_

Тут где-то писали "У тебя про всех такое мнение что они ничего не делают и только ноют". Ну я только нытьё вижу. И про улучшения в жизни не видать.
Тут всё время спор - "надо убиться сейчас" и "надо бороться, жить" - так какая фраза *действительно* правильная?

----------


## Хвост

> Тут где-то писали "У тебя про всех такое мнение что они ничего не делают и только ноют". Ну я только нытьё вижу. И про улучшения в жизни не видать.


  - а какие действия могут быть видны в интернете?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Тут где-то писали "У тебя про всех такое мнение что они ничего не делают и только ноют". Ну я только нытьё вижу. И про улучшения в жизни не видать.
> Тут всё время спор - "надо убиться сейчас" и "надо бороться, жить" - так какая фраза *действительно* правильная?


 Ну, во-первых, "спорят" - это уже не "ноют".

Жить стало лучше, жить стало веселей ((С) И.В.Сталин).
Насчет улучшения жизни, для кого-то уменьшение боли(страданий) уже положительный сдвиг. 
А что ИМЕННО ТЫ представляешь под "улучшением жизни"?

Вероятно, если ты сам себя загнал в рамки "или/или", (третьего не дано), то тогда ИМЕННО ТЫ так воспринимаешь действительность, и ИМЕННО ТЕБЕ и решать ДЛЯ СЕБЯ, какое из двух зол ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ меньшее("действительно" правильное).

Есть еще вариант, как уже неоднократно говорил тот же Nord, - это расширить свой кругозор(СВОЕ ВОСПРИЯТИЕ ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНОСТИ), тогда в ТВОЕЙ действительности, возможно, значительно прибавится вариантов.

----------


## Дима_

> А что ИМЕННО ТЫ представляешь под "улучшением жизни"?


 Это уменьшение страданий или их полное отсутствие+то что для ВАС счастье (то что нравиться, ради чего жить хочется).




> Вероятно, если ты сам себя загнал в рамки "или/или", (третьего не дано), то тогда ИМЕННО ТЫ так воспринимаешь действительность, и ИМЕННО ТЕБЕ и решать ДЛЯ СЕБЯ, какое из двух зол ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ меньшее("действительно" правильное).


 Тогда нельзя говорить правильно ли он/она поступил/а, если сегодня выпил яд и умер и больше не пишет на этом форуме. Только ему/ей знать, правильно ли поступил он/она. Но ведь на форуме чаще говорят что жить надо, то есть за него/неё решили правильно ли человек поступит/поступил.
Получается неувязка - то рассуждаем, и делаем вывод что каждый сам решает сколько ему/ей жить. А когда с другой стороны рассуждаем, оказывается что именно "эта фраза действительно правильная" (объективно - надо бороться, жить-правильно).

Блин, я похоже пишу те же вопросы и мысли, уже в сотый раз перефразированные :Smile:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Это уменьшение страданий или их полное отсутствие+то что для ВАС счастье (то что нравиться, ради чего жить хочется).
> 
> 2.Тогда нельзя говорить правильно ли он/она поступил/а, если сегодня выпил яд и умер и больше не пишет на этом форуме. Только ему/ей знать, правильно ли поступил он/она. 
> 3.Но ведь на форуме чаще говорят что жить надо, то есть за него/неё решили правильно ли человек поступит/поступил.
> Получается неувязка - то рассуждаем, и делаем вывод что каждый сам решает сколько ему/ей жить. 
> 4.А когда с другой стороны рассуждаем, оказывается что именно "эта фраза действительно правильная" (объективно - надо бороться, жить-правильно).
> 
> 5. Блин, я похоже пишу те же вопросы и мысли, уже в сотый раз перефразированные


 1. Выходит, что общее - уменьшение страдания, правда, некоорые пишут, что страдания нет, просто пустота внутри. Достигнув "нулевой" отметки, дальше не знают, что делать. А что касается увлечений(то,что нравитсядля МЕНЯ),то вряд ли ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ это будет тоже также увлекательно(и наоборот). 
2. Прежде чем рассуждать о "правильности", надо указать, каким кодексом, сводом правил ты руководствуешься(например, "Правила дорожного движения"). Вне этого кодекса(свода правил) разговор о "правильности" не имеет смысла.
А каким Кодексом(законом) регламентируется ВСЯ ЖИЗНЬ человека ? Вероятно, такого общего Кодекса не существует, если речь не идет о монастырях, тюрьмах,зонах, армейских подразделениях и прочих учреждениях закрытого типа. Да и там, несмотря на жесткий распорядок, досконально каждый шаг не регламентируется.
4. "У медали две стороны", "палка о двух концах". Что не так ? 
Свобода мысли именно в том и состоит, что можно рассуждать и с той, и с этой и еще со всяких сторон, а не только однобоко.
5. У тебя нет вопросов, у тебя утверждения, противоположные по смыслу, и ты хочешь остановиться на одном(приняв за окончательную истину в последней инстанции) и не можешь. 
Есть такой термин в философии "Бурриданов осел".(вероятно, по имени философа).
Это образ осла, который не знает, с какой охапки сена ему начать есть - с левой, или с правой. И колеблется до тех пор, пока не умрет с голоду, так и не решив диллеммы. Впрочем, подобные колебания мне тоже хорошо знакомы, потому образ и термин запомнился. 
Есть еще такой термин: "прагматик".
Если,например, спросить обычного человека, пил ли он сегодня утром кофе, он попытается вспомнить, и если вспомнит, ответит, если не вспомнит, скажет "не помню". Прагматик-же скажет, дайте минутку на эксперимент. Он создаст два высказывания, противоположных по смыслу: одно:"Я пил сегодня утром кофе", а второе "Я не пил сегодня кофе", и устроит внутреннюю борьбу(спор с самим собой), кто победит. Это также мне знакомо. Как-то даже развил про себя эту мысль:
"Слушается дело о выпитом кофе". Сторона обвинения, прокурор, утверждает:"Виновен в питие кофе". Строрна защиты, адвокат, утверждает "невиновен"(не пил кофе). Есть еще и судья, который стучит молотком и заявляет: "Переходим к судебным прениям". И, выслушав обе стороны, выносит окончательный вердикт(решение). Без судьи эти внутренние спорщики могут спорить до бесконечночности (как у Бурриданова осла, левая охапка сена против правой охапки сена). И  весь этот кавардак происходит у тебя внутри.И авторитетный судья, который рассудит спорщиков не всегда находится. Ужас :Wink:

----------


## Дима_

> 5. У тебя нет вопросов, у тебя утверждения, противоположные по смыслу, и ты хочешь остановиться на одном(приняв за окончательную истину в последней инстанции) и не можешь.


 У меня наверно внутри два "Я" сидит. Первое - это то,что воспринимает только реальность. Второе - то что никак не воспринимает/игнорирует реальность, а живет в том мире, где действия происходят в фильмах, мультфильмах, видеоиграх и т.д. Когда активно первое Я - оно понимает, что в реальности не всё сладко и оно приходит к выводу что "надо убиться". У второго Я - рай, поэтому оно приходит к выводу что " надо жить как можно дольше".
Поэтому я не могу остановиться на одном удтверждении и пытаюсь понять кто же из них прав.
Эти Я чередуются, поэтому в среду днем и в субботу утром жить не хочется, а в выходные хочется, вечером по будням обычно хочется, утром и днем не всегда хочется.



> Это образ осла, который не знает, с какой охапки сена ему начать есть - с левой, или с правой. И колеблется до тех пор, пока не умрет с голоду, так и не решив диллеммы.


 Результат тут один. С какой стороны он ни начал бы есть - сено будет съедено. А в вопросах "умереть сейчас" и "жить дольше" - разные результаты.

----------


## Хвост

> У меня наверно внутри два "Я" сидит..


  - это уже называется шизофрения  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Шизофрения кстати - это не только раздвоение личности! У меня похоже таких много Я, которые поочередно или группами "активируются", осуждая действия других Я. Когда каждый Я выскажет своё мнение, я пишу рассуждения/удтверждения на форуме и думаю услышать ответ "Какое рассуждение/удтверждение было правильнее".
*и ты хочешь остановиться на одном(приняв за окончательную истину в последней инстанции)* - наверно каждое Я считает что только его удтверждение правильное. Иначе я бы уже наверно остановился на одном.
http://www.schiz.ru/  - тест прошел, баллов много вышло.
Может, мне кажется что у меня больше одного Я? Мозг то один.

----------


## Каин

Разочарование

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Башка раскалывается.пью.ходила в магазин хотела купить пиво.а там как назло у знакомой смена.поздоровалась,положила деньги на счет,и свалила бегом.а то как всегда начнет расспрашивать как дела,где ты щас работаешь.мне приходится как полной идиотке буркнув  под нос никак,сваливать побыстрому,чтобы она не заметила как моя рожа начинает багроветь..Господи..какое же я ничтожество..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ааааааааааааааааая напилась..но правда не сильно..я скоро умруууууууумоя проблема тоже Нерешаемааааа!!!мне плохооооя никому не хочу жить той судьбой которая мне дана мне одиноко Дима я тебя ненавижу

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Уже протрезвела..мало..мало,завтра точно нажрусь,больше не могу..и веревку бы уже пора затягивать..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Общество..что у тебя сейчас в моде для изгоев?Либо если изгой значит подыхай..Знать бы когда ты где ты с кем ты...ты молчишь значит и тебе я не нужна...интересно,как он живет...и почему не отвечает..потому что я ему не нужна

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Появилась какая то НАДЕЖДА. Боюсь сглазить...Хоть бы опять не разочароваться...Во всяком случае жить стало "веселее" тако-о-о-е закрутилось-почти Санта Барбара  :Smile: ))

----------


## Каин

Так вот, почему, тебя здесь давно не видно. Надеюсь мы тебя тут больше не увидим,по крайней мере, в роли больного.Удачи!

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov, нашел подружку-таки ? рассказывай!!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

В голове каша.куда идти,что делать,кому я нужна.что такое мир,любовь,дружба,общение,счастье...страх,боль,дур  а,где начало,где конец,где жизнь?как жить..как дальше жить

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я лучше сдохну чем рабом буду как мои родители..чтож,мне и не обидно будет умирать,потому что в этом мире у меня ничего хорошего не было.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> - это уже называется шизофрения


 Изначально, шизофрения - расщепление сознания.На сколько частей, а хз, зависит от конкретного случая. 
Однако, можно привести, к примеру, высказывание философа Д.Юма: 
"Утверждение, что у человека есть постоянное я(эго) - есть фикция". 
Т.е. шизофрению можно "припаять" каждому. Например, человек, говорит: "Я уж не тот, что был вчера". Таким образом, он сравнивает свое "вчера" со своим "сегодня". 
То есть, у него в памяти загружено одновременно "я" вчерашнее и "я" сегодняшнее.
Вот тебе и расщепление сознания, т.е. шизофрения :Wink:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Я лучше сдохну чем рабом буду как мои родители..чтож,мне и не обидно будет умирать,потому что в этом мире у меня ничего хорошего не было.


 Вспомнилось, после Октябрьской революции на курсах ликбеза(ликвидация безграмотности) учили неграмотное население писать: "Мы не рабы,рабы не мы".
Интересно, а что для тебя быть рабом ? 
Опять же, ты говоришь, что твои родители - живой пример рабства. Можешь расшифровать ?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Общество..что у тебя сейчас в моде для изгоев?Либо если изгой значит подыхай..Знать бы когда ты где ты с кем ты...ты молчишь значит и тебе я не нужна...интересно,как он живет...и почему не отвечает..потому что я ему не нужна


 Так вопрос к обществу, или к Нему ? Кстати, кто ОН ?

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Появилась какая то НАДЕЖДА. Боюсь сглазить...Хоть бы опять не разочароваться...Во всяком случае жить стало "веселее" тако-о-о-е закрутилось-почти Санта Барбара ))


 Завидую, моя "Санта-Барбара" уже закончилась,возможно, что и навсегда.
Теперь затишье, хотя, как знать,может быть, это "затишье перед бурей"?
Как там в песне поется: 
"И если боль твоя стихает,значит, будет новая беда".
Впрочем, при затишье даже боль кажется привлекательной. 
Как говорится, "Что имеем - того не ценим, потерявши - плачем".

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Вася Пупкин...ну это временами...да и ответил он уже...и то это не он)Рабы-значит работать по 14-16 часов в сутки за копейки без отпусков,выходных,и даже больничных.Да и какая работа?её просто нет.и с красным рылом изгою куда вообще идти.да и после такой жизни...всю жизнь чувствовать себя каким-то ущербным..

----------


## Игорёк

Можно найти сменную работу, главнео чтобы нравилась. 
С красным рылом тоже можно, тока не социальную.
Найди себе того с кем можно было бы разрешить проблемы, или ко мне приезжай, я помогу, придумаем что-нибудь.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Уже собираю чемоданы,жди  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Игорёк

Жду!!!...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Смотрю я на его фотографию,и ною..Смотрю я на сайт трудвсем ру не нахожу работу и ною смотрю я  на себя в зеркало и тоже ною.завтра вот выйду 3й раз из дому за год,подумаю куда идти работать,не найду работу,пойду и повешусь наконец-то.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Результат тут один. С какой стороны он ни начал бы есть - сено будет съедено. А в вопросах "умереть сейчас" и "жить дольше" - разные результаты.


 Здесь "фишка" не в результате, а в том, что Бурриданов осел так и не смог ни на что решиться, даже несмотря на то, что результат один.
Ну а насчет, "умереть сейчас или жить дальше(не дольше, а именно дальше)", то как-бы и тут результат один. 
Как рассуждал Сократ:
"Человек смертен. Сократ - человек,значит, Сократ - смертен". 
Или, как говорил М.Жванецкий: 
"Что с человеком ни делай, он упорно ползет на кладбище". :Smile: 
И если признать, что вопрос о продолжительности жизни не столь уж важен(что наша жизнь(короткая или длинная по сравнению с Вечностью ?)), то этот знаменитый Гамлетовский: "Быть или не быть, вот в чем вопрос?" как бы уходит на задний план,и можно согласиться, скорее, с песней из знаменитой рок-оперы "Юнона и авось":
  Есть только миг,за него и держись,
  Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим,
  Именно он называется Жизнь.

Причем если уж мы заговорили о Гамлете, то как ставил свой вопрос Гамлет:
  "Смиренно ли терпеть под ударами Судьбы, иль нужно оказать сопротивленье ?"
Видишь, как по-разному понимают вопрос, например, ты и Гамлет.
Для фаталиста Гамлета все предрешено, Судьбу не обманешь, и остается или терпеть(продолжать жить дальше), или убить себя, как единственный способ борьбы с Судьбой. 
Для тебя же напротив, продолжать жить - это бороться, а умереть - значит сдаться. 
Ну и кто из Вас прав(ты или Гамлет) ?   
Так сказать, "Борец" Дима против "Терпилы" Гамлета, удар гонга,первый раунд!
На стороне Димы("Жизнь - это борьба") такие,к примеру,высказывания:
"Бороться и искать,найти - и не сдаваться"((С) В.Каверин "Два капитана")
"Человек - сам кузнец своего счастья"
"Пришел,увидел,победил"((С) Гай Юлий Цезарь)
" Никто не даст нам избавленья
  Ни Бог, ни царь, и не герой
  Добьемся мы освобожденья
  Своею собственной рукой! "((С) "Интернационал")
и т.д., и т.п.

На стороне Гамлета (Жизнь - смиренное терпение):
"Господь терел, и нам велел",
"Терпение и труд - все перетрут",
"Свобода - осознанная необходимость"
"Стерпится - слюбится",
"Перемелется - мука будет"
и т.д., и т.п.

И да, лично я не собераюсь играть роль рефери(судьи) в этом виртуальном поединке. :Smile: 
Максимум, на что яспособен, это малость "потроллить", 
типа "а спорим, вы не подеретесь" ?

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Я недавно начал замечать, что на улице много людей стало. Такое ощущение, что снег завалил входы и выходы в их норки, а потом растаял и они с жадностью пошли туда... ещё и псин прихватили, стражей норок. Это всё как-то неудобно...нервирует, не очень сильно конечно.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Достала уже вся эта философия..

----------


## Дима_

Я вам открою страшную правду! Этот форум продлевает страдания людей!!
Кто нибудь стал счастливее с помощью этого форума? Форум и жизнь не улучшает, и убиться не дает. Фигня какая то!
Философия дает ответы, только вот в ответы не всегда верят...

----------


## Игорёк

мне помогло, я сделал кое-какие выводы, пообщался со многими людьми, можно сказать что стал немного мудрее. Вообщем определенную пользу для себя получил.

----------


## Дима_

Я не говорил что форум вообще ничего не дает! Но, конечно ,для улучшения жизни одного форума мало!

----------


## Игорёк

ну просто не все приходят чтобы найти способ, большенство как раз идут за тем чтобы хоть как-то научиться жить..

----------


## Хвост

Заебало, ну вот чё мне делать?

----------


## Хвост

Піду втоплюся у річці глибокій, шукати стануть - не скоро знайдуть...

----------


## смертник

> и убиться не дает.


 слабо верится, кто хоть вразумится ? текстом подействовать сложно, если кто и хочет туда.. на него точно не подействует текст, он даже слушать вас не будет :Smile:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Умереть сложно..а жить невозможно.у всех всё будет хорошо,а у меня нет.

----------


## Каин

У меня тоже нет. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Когда мне говорят: «все будет хорошо», то я,порою, отвечаю, что вы ни оракул, ни пифия, ни прорицатель и уж точно не бог, чтобы могли об этом знать.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Каким образом хочешь самоубиться,или не хочешь?

----------


## Каин

Поймать шальную пулю. :Smile:

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Это ж где такие пули летают..

----------


## Каин

У меня в голове.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Пристрелите меня кто-нибудь..

----------


## Alex22

Каин, делись пулями.) "Летающими...."

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Водка есть,бабки есть,веревка есть,мыло есть.что еще надо...Коньяк)хочу коньяк.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Как люди вообще умирают..куда они деваются,что они чувствуют...Как вообще живут такие как я..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Заливаю в себя водку и думаю,что в ней хорошего.я пью,но мне лучше не становится.Глядя на своего папашку и людей вокруг такое ощущение что люди скоро будут ходить как зомби-алконавты живя ради водяры.Интересно,как они вообще живут,или у них уже вместо мозгов спирт в голове..Игорек,ты спец в этом вопросе,как ты живешь?)

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек,ты спец в этом вопросе,как ты живешь?)


 ахаха) так и знал что про мою душу будет речь !)) 
Как ? - поработаю - выпью. Хотя вопрос не ко мне. Я это тоже не уважаю, но приходиться, Одиночество добивает, и как от него прятаться я не знаю. Я бы лучше сексом занялся с женой, или с любовницой на худой конец)) Кто пьет в браке или возможности секса - к тем вопрос другой. У меня опыта нет.
 Вот брат такой - Возможностей у него куча, но он предпочитает брать 3 литра пива вечером. Он работает сутки через двое, так вот после работы он работает на даче (строит дом), а потом пьет. Хотя только я знаю 3х его подружек, но уверен их намного больше. Да и я вижу как женщиы на него смотрят на улице... 
Лен! хватит всех считать уродами!! Ты просто ВИДИШЬ тех кто пьет, и не видишь тех кто занимается делами в это время. Вот и мнение что все пьют.. Нормальные мужики в это время стоят дом, работают, сексом занимаются с женой или занимаются своим хозяйством, просто их не видно!. Вот я в праздник могу обзвонить свой справичник с телефона, и 90% будут трезвые, уверен.. А если выйти на улицу - все синие. 
Запомни - синячат только уроды которые не умеют жить!!! которым в трезвости делать нефиг, вот и прячутся.. Да, их много, к сожалению, но меньше половины, % 10-15..

----------


## Игорёк

Вот смотри, я могу делать гараж, неделю, потом пиглашу подружку), отвезу ее на машине домой, потом поставлю машину в гараж, выпиью пивка, пойду домой, ты меня встретишь и скажешь что я синий ублюдок. Хотя я дофинга работы сделал, и выпил-то всего-ничего.. ))
 Короче у кого есть дела в трезвости те не пьют. Пьют только мрази которые и должы побыстрее сдохнуть, потому что толку от них всеравно нет. (вот про себя я пока не определился ))

----------


## Дима_

Данный форум не дает ответ, как убиться, но и мешает убиться, продлевая страдания! И это продолжается !! Каждую неделю одно и тоже !!  И он не улучшает жизнь .Поэтому все тут застряли посередине, что есть бред !! Сидеть в болоте на мой взгляд ничем не лучше чем тонуть в болоте (умирать). А чем лучше???

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Что прям красавец брат?)интересно..)Я не считаю всех уродами.я сама урод и мне светит только такой.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Хотя нет,мне и такой не светит,даже если посмотреть на мою "жизнь".мне изначально никто не светил.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Больше не буду много пить.это ужасно.блин,но надо ведь как-то еще умереть..

----------


## Игорёк

> Что прям красавец брат?)интересно..)Я не считаю всех уродами.я сама урод и мне светит только такой.


 Нет, не красавец, нормальный обычный мужик. Единственная его проблема это ужасный характер. Вообще меня удивляет как с ним женщины жили годами. Он любит поорать, если что-то делается не по его, сразу начинает злиться и орет. Хотя отношения у нас обычные, нормальные. Но это не мешает ему иметь поклонниц и любовниц.. Что вообщем-то логично - с кем интереснее женщине - с нормальным брутальным мужиком, без заморочек, или с уродом-философом ?)))  
 Ты же писала что не считаешь себя уродом? Почему мнение поменялось ?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я не про внешность.хотя теперь уже и с внешностью проблемы.

----------


## Selbstmord

Последние несколько дней купался в иллюзиях. Думал, что жизнь наладилась, все хорошо, погода класс, птички поют... Но нет. Глупо было полагать, что жизнь может быть хороша.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

О,способы удалили...неужели там было что-то смертельным?интересно,на других сайтах тоже удалили...надо проверить.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!Давно сюда не заходил.Не то что бы я такой счастливый ста, но из дерьма вроде бы уже немного выбрался.Хорошо уже хоть со своими "романтическими" приключениями разобрался.Пытаюсь примерится с бывшей женой, гуляю с ребенком-посмотрим что из этого выйдет.За то время когда был сам появилась одна девушка (хороша девушка), завязались даже какие то отношения, но она через какое то время поняла что я все еще люблю бывшую-решили просто дружить, а на следующий день в гостях пересекся со своей женой.Провели ночь вместе.Сейчас пока просто обсуждаем возможность вновь жить вместе-она боится чтобы опять не повторились прежние ошибки...Вот такие вот у меня дела...

----------


## Каин

> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ!!!Давно сюда не заходил.Не то что бы я такой счастливый ста, но из дерьма вроде бы уже немного выбрался.Хорошо уже хоть со своими "романтическими" приключениями разобрался.Пытаюсь примерится с бывшей женой, гуляю с ребенком-посмотрим что из этого выйдет.За то время когда был сам появилась одна девушка (хороша девушка), завязались даже какие то отношения, но она через какое то время поняла что я все еще люблю бывшую-решили просто дружить, а на следующий день в гостях пересекся со своей женой.Провели ночь вместе.Сейчас пока просто обсуждаем возможность вновь жить вместе-она боится чтобы опять не повторились прежние ошибки...Вот такие вот у меня дела...


 Молодец,что отписался! Приятно видеть людей ставших с колен.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ну до полного выздоровления еще далеко, но я стараюсь :Smile: А если серьезно очень трудно не поддаваться депрессняку-с горки катится легче чем подыматься в верх.

----------


## Каин

Ты должен,я должен, все мы должны- не сдаваться.

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov, тьфу ты. не интересно. не верю я что с бывшими можно наладить что-то. Уверен что очередная ссора не за горами. 
Вот если бы ты в ту девуку влюбился бы, было бы хорошо. Хотя какое мне дело до здоровых проблем)...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

может и так, а может будет-и жили они долго и счастливо.Жизнь вообще нельзя подвести под какието формулы и правила.Фиг его знает...может и глупо повторять теже ошибки, а может уже став умнее мы справимся с тем что ранше розрушило семью...Что то сегодня мне хочется быть оптимистом.А что касается той девушки то да, с ней было бы все проще...но не тянет к ней...

----------


## Игорёк

просто как правило если люди разбежались раз, то и второй раз неизбежен. Но будем надеяться что опыт и накопленная мудрость помогут вам, хотя я лично таких примеров не встречал.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ну раз в году и палка стреляет...По крайней мере если я не попробую еще раз то всю жизнь буду думать, а что если бы... к тому же хоть ради малой стоит попробовать-не хочется что бы твоего ребенка воспитывал какой то чужой дяденька.

----------


## Игорёк

Да, дочурка в разы осложняет ситуацию.. Жаль что детям приходиться зачастую отвечать за ошибки юности своих родителей. 
 Ну хорошо что хотябы алкоголик из тебя пока несостоялся ) Хотя судя по авику, тебе просто бабы не дадут им стать ближайшие лет 15 )

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Блин, сегодня бы забухал-да не с кем... :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

Вот о чем я и говорю ))) такие вопросы я задавал себе лет 5 назад ) сейчас бухаю всегда один. Вообще уже не комплексую давно по этому поводу))

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ну не знаю...а поговорит... :Big Grin: За всю жизнь я один раз сам с собой нажрался-в тот вечер я понял что развод неизбежен купил бутылку водки и пока все мои спали (жена и ребенок) натрескался в хлам.На утро собрал вещи и ушел...Нет самому пить не то...

----------


## Игорёк

> За всю жизнь я один раз сам с собой нажрался


 о!) ну тогда я в глубокой жопе по сравнению с тобой) Страшно представить сколько раз я нажирался один. Может быть 1000, может больше.. )
а поговорить ? - мой лучший собеседник это магнитола в машине) ну и мои пьяные диалоги с самим собой)...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Мне когда херово я ищу какой то шум, компанию не могу находится наедине с самим собой-иногда бывает такое сильное чувство тревоги что ощущаешь его почти физически (как будто грудь сдавило).Вот тогда нужна компания-кабаки, бабы всякие, пьяные базары-что бы не думать, уйти от себя...Когда пьешь один тревога только нарастает...Кстати последнее время если пью то только водку ни какой другой алкоголь не дает того эффекта.

----------


## Игорёк

Мда.. маленький пинок по самооценке получил )
Меня наоборот успокаивает. Тревога наростает если совсем не пить долго, и при этом думать. 
А водку я давно не пью. Может из-за здоровья, я не пьянею от нее, а просто становлюсь дураком, тоесть туплю, язык заплетается, шатает, но сам по сути трезвый, да и на утро хреново. Так что только пивас..

----------


## Ivan Govnov

НЕ-е-е от пива только спать хочется, а водка окрыляет!!!Правда на утро бывает противно как вспомнишь что чудил...

----------


## Игорёк

вот поэтому и пью один ))) после групповых пьянок всегда ужасное состояние, ибо я уже ассоциализировался до такой степени, что выпив в компании начинаю вести себя неадекватно, и выгляжу при этом полным чмом, неадекватно я имею ввиду что умничать начинаю, учить, шутить невпапад, фамильярничать.. Короче потом для 3-4 депресняк жуткий по этому поводу. проще говоря - стыдно за себя.. Толкьо с друзьями и без женщин, тогда все норм, хотя тоже бывает лишнего ляпну, но на то они как бы и друзья, так что пофиг вообщем-то )

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Та же херня и умничаю и шучу не впопад и начинаю вспоминать весь хлам что накопил из книжек от Фрейда до Ницше...Когда то давно мы с другом напились и он уже как матерый мужик предложил как он выразился-Пойти по бабам. Ну я согласился он быстро нарисовал и себе и мне подружку взяли еще по бутылке водки.Не знаю как там все развивалось дальше, но со слов того же друга(я уже ничего не помнил) пока он обхаживал свою пасию я усиленно пытался несчастной девушке доказать теорию Фрейда (которым тогда увлекался)...И такие ситуации были не раз...

----------


## Игорёк

не, у меня все хуже ) Последний раз 1 января я был у родственника, так невзначай собралась компания (мне не знакомая), мы с ним (от тоже алкаш) естественно как самые крутые перцы нажрались как следует, вроде даже чуть неподрались. Вообщем потом он лег спать, а я рассказывал его жене о том что я неплохо разбираюсь в жизни, могу ответить на многие вопросы и т.д.. Потом пришла его мама (тоже из гостей и выпившая), я был не сильно пьян, пил уже давно воду (отпивался), так вот мама рассказывала разные жизннные истории, и самое обидное было то что она на меня даже ниразу не посмотрела!! крутила головой ко всем кроме меня. Ужасно осознавать таке безразличие.. Да и потом вспомнил как на меня смотрели друзья этого родственника. Тошно стало до жути. Пил 3 дня после этого, боялся трезветь.. короче для самооценки мине такие праздники точно противопоказаны. Но хочется иногда, иногда позволяю, и каждый раз жалею..

----------


## Игорёк

вывод такой, что пообщаться с выпимшим, но культурным и симпатичным человеком, куда приятней, час слушать бредовую философию грязного вонючего урода )

----------


## Ivan Govnov

А я уже забил как на меня реагируют другие.Раньше жутко комплексовал, а сейчас как то все равно...В принципе себя не переделаешь-два варианта либо вечно комплексовать либо принять себя таким какой ты есть.

----------


## Игорёк

либо изолироваться от социума, коли уж он тебя не принемает, и все попытки окультуриться и забить на фобии непроканывают. это мой случай )

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ну то что называется социумом состоит из разных людей и у каждого свои тараканы, а есть и такие уроды...так что какая разница что про тебя думает этот социум и приемлет он тебя или нет.Мне кажется люди по большей части заняты сами собой так что социуму вообще плевать на тебя, насколько ты плохой или хороший-советую и тебе забить на мнение других...

----------


## Игорёк

да на мнение других мне наплевать. Мне важно собственное мнение о себе. А в социуме острее понимаешь какое ты ничтожество, по сравнению с остальными, и от этого становится только хуже. Но и одному очень сложно. В одиночестве не может быть будущего.

----------


## Каин

А мне все говорят, что я только пьяным становлюсь нормальным

----------


## Игорёк

Мне не говорят, я сам это понимаю.. От этого и страшно, ибо в такой ситуации хана неизбежна.

----------


## Каин

Не один раз в своей жизни чисто сознательно пытался спиться. Не вышло. Я уверен, что никогда в жизни не сопьюсь. Для меня это слишком низко.

----------


## Герда

Вчера поняла, что нельзя запивать транки алкоголем. 
Серцебиение, головукружение, путаница в мыслях.

----------


## Игорёк

запивать алкоголем вообще ничего ненадо, если есть какая-то альтернатива.

----------


## Каин

Я недавно потерял свой годовой доход из-за неразумения одного близкого мне человека. Я был неимоверно взбешен, почти возненавидел его , пока не зашел в ближайший кабак и не выпил махом 200гр.,и все прошло...я заулыбался.

----------


## Игорёк

что случилось-то ? расскажи.

----------


## Каин

Квартирный вопрос, не интересно рассказывать. При покупки квартиры из- за не "нужного" оформления потерял 13% от ее стоимости, сумма,которой, пошла бы мне на погашения моих подоходных налогов.

----------


## Alex22

> Квартирный вопрос, не интересно рассказывать. При покупки квартиры из- за не "нужного" оформления потерял 13% от ее стоимости, сумма,которой, пошла бы мне на погашения моих подоходных налогов.


 Поздравляю с покупкой! :Smile:

----------


## Каин

Вообще я квартиры не люблю, хочу жить в лесу в самой гущи

----------


## Alex22

> Вообще я квартиры не люблю, хочу жить в лесу в самой гущи


 А мне болота нравятся, даже не знаю почиму....

----------


## Игорёк

Мда, сочувствую.. яб скис от такого горя..
я седня смотрел дома по инету, в своем районе, рядом с работой продается хороший домик, на 10 сотках участка. 3 млн рублей всего-то )) Если зарплату всю туда тратить, то с учетом процентов по кредиту, лет через 80 расчитаюсь )

----------


## Alex22

> Мда, сочувствую.. яб скис от такого горя..
> я седня смотрел дома по инету, в своем районе, рядом с работой продается хороший домик, на 10 сотках участка. 3 млн рублей всего-то )) Если зарплату всю туда тратить, то с учетом процентов по кредиту, лет через 80 расчитаюсь )


 Я и говорю... болото...

Но, что нравится, это серьезно.)

----------


## Каин

Мне нравится бескрайнее море....бездна...

----------


## Герда

> Мне нравится бескрайнее море....бездна...


 Мне тоже. Всегда  прихожу к морю в шторм, ночью, когда никого нет совсем. Не преодолимое желание слится с этой стихией навсегда.

----------


## Kali-Ma

А я хочу в отпуск. Очень хочу!

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А я больше не люблю море.меня от него тошнит после долгого пребывания рядом с ним.

----------


## авантюра

> А я больше не люблю море.меня от него тошнит после долгого пребывания рядом с ним.


 где была?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Училась в городе рядом с морем.А щас вот вспомнила когда я пыталась поступать на бюджет в другом городе,жила с девушкой одной на квартире-а она из Туапсе.Все были светлокожие,а она была как мулатка,загорелая.Все её прозвали шоколадкой)и еще оказалось что у неё день рождения на день младше моего,ну то есть месяц и год один,а на день младше)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Так себе настроение-хочется бить окна и резать вены...Шутка  конечно но все равно что то не то...

----------


## Каин

> из дерьма вроде бы уже немного выбрался


 Что опять залез?

----------


## Римма

Настроение смешанное. немного грустное, немного спокойное. хз )))

----------


## Игорёк

Думаю уйти, только идти некуда. вероятно себя тут уже исчерпал. Чувствую себя полным дерьмом даже тут. Плохо всё это...

----------


## Римма

Игорёк,
этот форум для меня - как больница. Иногда заходишь потому что тебе невесело, иногда по старой памяти навестить друзей, которые все еще тут.

Куда идти собрался? Думаю зря ты так о себе. Вроде некоторым ты тут нравишься. 
Многие здесь на годы зависают... даже когда уходят, потом все равно зачем-то возвращаются, хз зачем. Что-то наверное держит. Атмосфера потерянности? или честность, когда можно прямо сказать, что тебе грустно, и не надо прикрываться веселыми масками, как "принято в обществе", чтоб никого не напрягать, мдям...

----------


## Игорёк

Не помню чтоб возвращался когда-нибудь. Обычно если уходил, то навсегда. А на тех форумах с кем общался - общаюсь теперь лично в асе или вконтате. Просто я всегда находил новое мосто, инстанцию для нытья (жилетку), а теперь я не могу ее найти, но и тут стало неинтересно, и я стал неинтересен, чувствую себя лишним, как бы это смешно не звучало, вообщем 50 на 50, глупо как-то это всё ) Все цитируют книжки, цитаты, я же за всю жизнь не прочел ни одной книги (только технические), и всегда привык пользоваться только собственными цитатами) У всех было такое ощущение что компания в которой находишься - не твоя. Так вот и сейчас такое же чувство. даже среди запутавшихся в жизни людей оказался скраю..

----------


## Игорёк

Из всей массы людей, преимущество хоть какое-то чувствую только перед вот такими. Перед всеми остальными чувствую только ущербность.

----------


## Римма

> Все цитируют книжки, цитаты, я же за всю жизнь не прочел ни одной книги (только технические), и всегда привык пользоваться только собственными цитатами)


 Ну... может, это повод изменить ситуацию? Или вообще книги не любишь?




> У всех было такое ощущение что компания в которой находишься - не твоя. Так вот и сейчас такое же чувство. даже среди запутавшихся в жизни людей оказался скраю..


 Да, периодически бывает  :Smile:  
Может, для тебя это знак... что надо двигаться дальше и как-то выпутываться, как думаешь?

Я тоже если ухожу, то обычно навсегда и бесповоротно, но отсюда почему-то не могу.
Странно  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> Ну... может, это повод изменить ситуацию? Или вообще книги не любишь?


 Сейчас это уже не имеет значения. Да и смысл не в том насколько хорошо это или плохо (читать). Просто я так не умею разговаривать, разговариваю подругому, попроще. Говоря "Я чмо" - не имею ввиду что книг не читал. Просто это один маааленький аргумент для отчуждения. 




> Может, для тебя это знак... что надо двигаться дальше и как-то выпутываться, как думаешь?


 Вот и пытаюсь, но не получается ничего. Одно завязано с другим, это очень сложно.

----------


## Каин

> . вероятно себя тут уже исчерпал.


 Не, ты еще тот экземпляр!

----------


## Римма

> Вот и пытаюсь, но не получается ничего. Одно завязано с другим, это очень сложно.


 Блин, у всех какие-то свои сложности же. Не бывает, чтоб всегда все было просто и легко.
Но я верю, что из любой ситуации есть выход, и необязательно - в окно или куда там еще.
Держись давай. Банальные слова, да... просто у тебя сейчас сложный период. 

Про отчуждение мне понятно - сама иногда так себя ощущаю.. и хочется сбежать в лес от людей вообще... благо лес тут недалеко  :Smile: 

А звери ведут себя проще и честнее  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Выход конечно есть всегда, только найти его непросто, недостаток мудрости и куча обстоятельств мешают. А время идет, проблемы копятся, ситуация усугубляется...



> и хочется сбежать в лес от людей вообще


 В теме про социофобию было сказано - что убегающий человек прячась от социума и получая сиюминутный покой, сам себя обрекает. Но еще хуже когда он хочет пытается, но у него не получается. Я не хочу в лес, не хочу одиночества (хотя в определенной дозировке оно каждому необходимо). Дело как-раз в том что мне нельзя быть там где хочу, а где могу быть - надоело..
 Что сейчас ? Сейчас наверно остается только ждать зарплаты, купить кое что для шитья, и продолжить уже потихоньку шить.. 
 Я писал как-то про то что "сегодня  сделал порог на балкон", так вот я несколько солгал - его я так и недоделал, как и все что начинал последнии годы. Ни одного начатого дела не доделал до конца, хотя начинал с оптимизмом, но в процессе просто руки опускались. 
 Пойду доделывать порог...

----------


## Римма

> Выход конечно есть всегда, только найти его непросто, недостаток мудрости и куча обстоятельств мешают. А время идет, проблемы копятся, ситуация усугубляется...


 И все-таки стоит стараться... взять верх над обстоятельствами, как по мне. Не сдаваться.




> В теме про социофобию было сказано - что убегающий человек прячась от социума и получая сиюминутный покой, сам себя обрекает.


 Это всего лишь мнение  :Smile:  По мне, так такая передышка от социума порой жизненно необходима. Может, не всем, но мне наверное точно  :Smile:  




> Дело как-раз в том что мне нельзя быть там где хочу, а где могу быть - надоело..


 М-мм... искать компромиссы? Или не получится?




> Ни одного начатого дела не доделал до конца, хотя начинал с оптимизмом, но в процессе просто руки опускались. 
>  Пойду доделывать порог...


 Давай-ка начинай уже доделывать. Начни с малого  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

> М-мм... искать компромиссы? Или не получится?


 компромисс может быть только один - искать друга противоположенного пола с похожими проблемами, и вместе их решать, социализироваться. Но для этого как минимум мне нужно добраться до.. хм, как бы сказать.. потенциальной нужности,(об этом я писал в тойже теме про социофобию). Тоесть сделать машину, и привести себя в порядок, это всё что я могу в одиночку. 
А какие еще могут быть компромиссы ? все остальное так или иначе противопоказано. Компании - пробовал неоднократно, но там все хуже и хуже. Общение с друзьями как-то помогает, но редко встречаюсь, да и друзья все женаты, некогда им, и проблемы у нас разные. Сейчас восновном все встречаются семьями. Я просто некая инстанция для мужского бухича) Когда жены заняты, тогда можно встретиться со мной, выпить, поговорить, а потом опять возвратиться в быт, в семью, в обьятья жены).. Вообщем это ничего не даст толком. Да и сам я уже никому ничего не предлогаю, боюсь, что стану причиной ссоры, не хочу учавствовать в чужих семейных отношениях. Поэтому все мои встречи с друзьями исключительно пассивны. И отказываю частенько, просто рабочее время не позволяет. Вчера вот в гости звали, недалее как - не поехал ) 




> И все-таки стоит стараться... взять верх над обстоятельствами, как по мне. Не сдаваться


  Этим и занемаюсь )  пока безуспешно ) с каждым годом все меньше и меньше сил.. Уже и режимы разные придумывал, но все работает не долго. депра и обстоятельства оказываются сильнее. 




> Давай-ка начинай уже доделывать. Начни с малого  ]


 седня не делал - раствор сыроват. завтра думаю доделаю. Там осталось только пластик приклеить на цемент. Не знаю что получится, такой ерундой никогда не занимался раньше.. Но по отдельности опыт работы с цементом и клеем немалый, это должно помочь ) .

----------


## Каин

*Игорек*,мои близкие друзья считают, что именно книги сделали меня круглым пессимистом.
На счет одиночества. Я всегда считал его худшим из зол,и даже это аргументировал. Никогда я думал не привыкну к нему. Я тебе клянусь, привык, и сейчас оно меня особо уже не напрягает.
Ты летом имеешь возможность поехать на море?

----------


## Герда

Утро.
 Мигающая надпись пропала. Ещё немного теперь. Просто дождаться полнолуния и можно уходить.
Что я чувствую сейчас? Наверно облегчение.

----------


## Каин

Сердце слезы исторгает
Хоть лицо мое сухо....

----------


## Герда

> Сердце слезы исторгает
> Хоть лицо мое сухо....


 Это  твоя раненая душа плачет.

----------


## Игорёк

Мышка сломалась, или вирусы. Короче пользуюсь таб+шифт. Жопа. Хотел к соседу (сисадмину) сходить, но поздно уже. Не хочу беспокоить. Может быть в гараж схожу ночью (за мышкой) если совсем худо будет. Хотя боюсь. 
Каин - привык говоришь ?..
 Мне кажется это самая ужасная привычка которая только может быть. в некоторых ситуациях (если ничего не держит, нет матери и т.д.) то действительно лучше су, чем жить с такой привычкой. Вообще это некая степнь деградации, болезнь (извини).. Вообщем я пока отказываюсь привыкать. пока я предпочитаю умереть. пока!... 
 Каин, а тебе сколько лет ? не помню вроде ты писал где-то, 30 или 31 что-то около того вроде.

----------


## Каин

30.
Деградация, это если отвык от общества.Хоть это и звучит парадоксально,но привычка к одиночеству не предпологает отчуждения от общества. Я антисоциофоб. Легко себя чувствую практически в любых компаниях.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Деградант я несчастный с рождения)..была б у меня пушка..сначала бы замочила одного,потом себя..

----------


## Игорёк

Видимо это индивидуально. Для меня одиночество это неизбежно асоциализация, и наоборот.

----------


## Каин

Я, например,считаю,что я одинок не из-за своего убожества, и скорее посчитаю,что общество меня недостойно,чем я его.
Я одинок из-за того,что я очень тяжелый человек. Да это как-бы минус,но это моя индивидуальность, и я как человек не низкого о себе мнения(именно в этом вопросе), не считаю это ущербом.
По остальным критериям я вижу свою ущербность,но ту,котороя не не так особо влияет на социальность, как первая.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Блин, а я не знаю что и сказать по поводу одиночества.Когда долго нахожусь с каким то человеком пусть близким или даже любимым через какое то время меня начинает тяготить его присутствие и опять хочется остаться одному.Но потом вдоволь насытившись одиночеством опять тоскую по общению...Три года прожил в браке в однокомнатной квартире-через время немного начинало рвать крышу от невозможности остаться одному и редкие минуты одиночества ценил как подарок особенно после появления ребенка.

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov, все верно! Жизнь это система в которой должно быть всё. И одиночество в том числе. После семейной суеты приятно побыть одному, а после этого опять вернуться в любимую семью. Это совершенно нормально. Просто нужно найти подходящие для этого обстоятельства - жену, которая не будет постоянно преследовать и требовать непрерывного внимания, и друзей, гараж, дачу, чтоб можно было отвлечься, подумать, помечтать, позаниматься любимым делом в тишине, и всё такое прочее..

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Я б хотел свободы и покоя,я б хотел забыться и уснуть.....где то читала вопрос,отвечают ли дети за грехи родителей?я думаю да.вот бухает какой-нибудь или какая-нибудь мудила по-черному.ебутся.у них рождается больной ребенок.я ненавижу людей.

----------


## Герда

я не здесь
меня почти нет
 и это правильно

----------


## Римма

Ryfina,
а где ты?

----------


## Герда

а я между том и здесь

----------


## Игорёк

Сижу на работе. Страшно, жутко, тревожно.. Прихожу к выводу что без бутылки пива мне совсем стремно тут. Такое чувство что кто-то сейчас вломиться, и покалечит.. Наверно уже фобия сформировалась. Не знаю как раньше не боялся. И спать не могу, от страха. завтра весь день дома просплю, а хотел поработать.. ну ладно, когда-нибудь все это дерьмо закончится.

----------


## Эндер

Не совсем понял, что означает эта тема. Типо как ответить на вопрос "как дела" ? Уже третий день не хожу на учебу, выхожу только поздно вечером когда темнеет. Начал снова общаться с знакомыми на которых забил или они на меня, не знаю. Оказалось довольно таки смешно: после того как я перестал с ними общаться, они все перестали общаться друг с другом. Получается, я все-таки каким то образом, сдерживал этот коллективчик )

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Блин, не пойму что она от меня хочет...Выпил уже пол бутылки водки что бы успокоится.Может я превратил эти отношения в особую форму религии понятную только мне, друзья не понимают этой зацыкленности на ней.Что бы она ни сделала, как бы себя не вела я не могу ее забыть выбросить из сердца.Вот опять глупая сора...И такие странные отношения, после развода-"Я тебе ничего не обещаю я свободна, но может через какое то время мы и будем вместе" Как же я устал от всего этого...Не она ни с кем не встречается, но сама перспектива этого сводит меня с ума.Прикипел я к ней.

----------


## Герда

Бедовый мир___
Где нет места искренности, и есть место лжи.
Где ложь как павда преподносится. А правда наоборот совсем.
И пофигу на фсё это.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ебаные пидоры муравьи,комары и мухи.Суки!блеаать!мененавижу лето.БЛяяааать!сукиии!

----------


## Dalia

Вот и прозвенел последний звонок. На нас парадная кадетская форма, триколорные ленточки с надписью "Выпускник 2011", маленькие позолоченные колокольчики на нагрудных карманах. Надрывная речь классного руководителя с еле сдерживаемыми слезами, фотографии на память с учителями, директором, одноклассниками, каждому пожелания учителей на поздравительных открытках: 
"Далия, дорогая! Поздравляю с самостоятельностью! Удачи! Любви! Счастья! Буду помнить. Стуков Владимир Борисович
25 мая 2011г"
"Удачи, личного счастья, успехов, везения и море любви.Семина Людмила Александровна"
"Далия! Желаю тебе найти себя!Яскевич Вера Алексеевна"
Правдивые пожелания от любимых учителей. Последнее пожелание от классного руководителя... Она всегда знает что сказать, она нас знает, и меня знает. Только от этого пожелания на глаза наворачиваются слезы. "Желаю тебе найти себя"... Знаете как я этого желаю? Как я долго и усердно ищу?! Только вот так и не нашла. И не найду уже никогда...
"Далия! Ты очень умная и талантливая, поэтому у тебя обязательно все получится и мечты сбудутся. Будь по-усерднее! Успехов и удачи тебе!Светлана Николаевна Станчина"
А я вот не верю, что у меня все получится и мечты сбудутся. Но вы - завуч, и наверное, вы это знаете лучше меня. А вот удача мне пригодится, спасибо... Если госпожа Фортуна меня не вытащит, то я благополучно улечу в пропасть...
Вот и все. Школа теперь не для меня. И, никогда не думала, что скажу это, но это были золотые годы! Да... 
А что остается мне теперь? Жить дальше нет сил, но как легко от понимания того, что все-таки жизнь была прекрасна! И я желаю себе, чтобы она для меня всегда такой и оставалась. Навечно упрятанное счастье в маленькой шкатулочке под названием "Школа".

----------


## Игорёк

Сегодня впервые за долгое время почувтвовал себя социально адекватно, ездил втариваться строй матерьялами для ремонта гаража. Вот поначалу было не очень, а потом наступил некий покой, нормально общался, нормально смотрел на людей, поговорил даже с одним мужиком, пока ждал машину.. 
Единственное что подпортило настроение - цены на матерьялы, все заметно подарожало, а зарплата стала ниже. Но потихоньку-помаленьку думаю осилю. И еще сломал одну штуку за 900 рублей, но постараюсь сделать этот косяк неактуальным, пока неперживаю. Вообщем есть факты удручающие, но в целом доволен собой, за сегодня ) Каждый день бы так )
И еще перестал пить на работе, раньше обызательно брал 2 бутылки (с 2008 года), потом стал брать одну. потом все реже реже, и вот сейчас уже последние несколько смен совершенно трезвый, такого раньше никогда не было, ни на одной работе.. Всё меняется! (с) ))

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Блять,я ненавижу алкашню,суки конченые пидоры.чтоб они сдохли все сразу

----------


## Эндер

Даже не знаю как описать имеющееся на данный момент состояние. Думаю скорее отрицательное. Сегодня должен был быть выпускной и вручение аттестатов. Ужасный день. Ведь по сути выпускной, день когда все приходят красивые и нарядные, так ? И я согласен, возможно этот день имеет смысл, для тех, кто не обделен в этой жизни, в вопросах внешности. Но вот мне, уроду (и в моральном плане) быть облаченным в нарядный костюм и хранить улыбку на своем лице, вид счастливого человека, было крайне трудно. Это было просто каким-то издевательством. Еще зайдя в класс, намеревался схватить аттестат и по тихому слинять. Не получилось. Пришлось сидеть на протяжении всего вручения. Это был, какой-то бал лицемерия. Надо заметить, что даже на презентации, которые делал каждый класс, меня представили в виде инопланетянина Марвина. Меня ознаменовали пришельцем с Марса. Который везде и всегда будет находиться незамеченным. Зная что после вручения аттестата меня все равно, будут пытаться уговорить остаться и ехать со всеми в ресторан. Дождался суматохи после окончания вручения и улизнул незамеченным. Видно не зря меня сравнили с Марвином. Так или иначе, я считаю что все сделал правильно. Но почему-то все равно, какое-то депрессивное состояние.

----------


## Эндер

У меня вопрос, бывает ли у вас ощущение не знаю, стыда что ли, после написания постов. Вот к примеру, я что-то пишу, вроде все правильно, я со всем согласен. Ложусь спать, на следующий день, вспоминаю все то, что писал и кажется что я нес какой-то бред, истую ахинею. У вас так бывает ?

----------


## Игорёк

> У меня вопрос, бывает ли у вас ощущение не знаю, стыда что ли, после написания постов. Вот к примеру, я что-то пишу, вроде все правильно, я со всем согласен. Ложусь спать, на следующий день, вспоминаю все то, что писал и кажется что я нес какой-то бред, истую ахинею. У вас так бывает ?


 У меня почти всегда так ) Сейчас уже просто привык, как бы забил. Но иногда все-таки мучаюсь, и наутро например редактирую. А иногда и редактирую то что писал несколько дней назад. Понятно что уже все видели, понимаю что это идиотизм, но всеравно как-то легче становится.

----------


## evalia

> У меня вопрос, бывает ли у вас ощущение не знаю, стыда что ли, после написания постов. Вот к примеру, я что-то пишу, вроде все правильно, я со всем согласен. Ложусь спать, на следующий день, вспоминаю все то, что писал и кажется что я нес какой-то бред, истую ахинею. У вас так бывает ?


 бывает, но я стараюсь воспринимать все свои реплики в интернете как некие плевки в пустоту: плюнула и пошла дальше, а мировое пространство пусть этот плевок как-нибудь переваривает.

----------


## evalia

очень странно быть одной. правда, усталость всё заглушает -- нервное истощение, ага. я все думала, что я сильная, но нет, я оказалась крайне слабой: позавчера в обморок грохнулась. очухалась минут через десять.
но я очень устала: от экзаменов, от того бульона, который в голове плещется, от одиночества, от необходимости звонить его маме, которая мне не очень приятна, от того, что мне надо ехать в тулу, от себя самой. так устала, что ничего, кроме этой усталости, не чувствую. хотя, может, оно и к лучшему... не знаю. отупление. 
и я оказалась очень слабой.

----------


## Игорёк

а маме зачем звонить ? типа поддержать ? если у вас отношения не очень были (насколько я помню) то какой в этом смысл тогда ? 
А к одиночеству и правда привыкнуть невозможно, я пытался - ничего не получилось.

----------


## evalia

ну да, поддержать. я же говорю,  так вышло, что она хоть как-то реагирует только на священника и меня. 
какие у нас с ней отношения? она до марта месяца даже моего имени не знала. никаких отношений. позвонила -- поговорили. всё. доброжелательность я вполне способна изобразить, а моем к ней отношении ей знать совсем не нужно.

----------


## Игорёк

Опять меня ближе к ночи на работе начинает колбасить. Просто раньше я всегда брал бутылочку пифка, и все было ровно, а теперь какой день не беру.. Может быть это и есть зависимость ?... привычка организма получать отраву каждый день, по расписанию)

----------


## Selbstmord

Все больше и больше разочаровываюсь в жизни. Ничего не интересно. Все бессмысленно. Осталась только музыка. С девушкой разругался, наверное бросит скоро. А мне как то все по барабану...ничего не хочу...бросит, ну и ладно...найдет себе кого то получше, вместо меня, ничтожества.

----------


## evalia

очень странно и страшно быть никем не любимой (к хорошему быстро привыкаешь, ага). и очень давит тот факт, что так, как было с ним, никогда больше не будет.

----------


## evalia

> даж не страшно а.. зачем вообще убивать время и силы на всякие дела в этом мире, если никому не нужен ><
> вляпавшись в это однажды, без этого жизнь уже не та и теряет цвет 
> казалось бы выход на новый уровень и хоть какой то опыт, но в итоге существо не умевшее жить раньше теперь не умеет жить еще больше


 типа того. нет, я бы не сказала, что я не умела жить... умела. но когда влюбилась, поняла, что жизнь это куда больше, чем казалось, куда объемнее. а его смерть... кажется, я хочу забыть все то, что поняла, пока он был со мной. впрочем, это, наверное, временное явление. не знаю.

----------


## evalia

> да, выход на уровень выше. после которого всё что меньше него - уже не то. вряд ли временно, и хз можно ли привыкнуть, без дальнейшего поиска замены или чего то подобного.


 у меня есть запасной выход. меня все равно здесь с каждым днем держит все меньшее количество вещей.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Самые настоящие мрази рядом-родственники

----------


## Selbstmord

Все снова отстойно, и опять поругался с девушкой. Сам в этом виноват. Нахрена жить, если всем больно делаю, а себе больше всего...как же достала жизнь, хочу исчезнуть!!!

----------


## Игорёк

Нервишки сдали на ночь глядя. пить нельзя, сердце болит.. За-то нашел классную песенку "Ди Бронкс и Натали - Поколение свободы", вообще группа прикольная, слушаю уже много лет, но вот эту песню не слышал. спасаюсь ей и чайком ))

----------


## Dione

мне бы говорить с кем-то.
и слушать внимательно.

----------


## Unity

Всё листаю свою коллекцию обоев (обожаю Прекрасное, собрала уже более 12000 файлов; заставки, – это моя Зависимость, вечная, непреодолимая, похуже наркотической), порхаю по сайтам с новыми картинками, – и Не Перестаю Удивляться бесподобной, ни на что несхожей Красоте нашего мрачного мира и Таланту его художников... ^_^ 
P.S. http://1366x768.ru

----------


## Dione

> мне бы говорить с кем-то.
> и слушать внимательно.


 все так же.
все с тем же.
о том же.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Невроз, хроническая усталость, суицидально ориентированные мысли.

Пусто, щемит. Неделю ни шага из дома.

----------


## Игорёк

не могу найти противоречия элеметнтарной логике, в качестве самооправдания...
 Надо доваривать оградку. Немного греет мысть о том что хотябы могу сам оплатить свою утилизацию), минимизировав тем самым последствия своего существования для окружающих впринципи..

----------


## Гражданин

Игорек,решил самовыпилиться?

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек,решил самовыпилиться?


 Пока я не избавлюсь от комплекса девственника (нормально не потрахаюсь) и не набью кому-нибудь морду (не избавлюсь от комплекса лоха) - кончать с собой не буду из принципа. Лёх, я уверен что ты правильно поймешь). Хотя мысли о су не покидают...  
Кстати сегодня когда покупал пиво, обратил внимание на свои руки - все в царапинах и ожогах, от работы. Раньше я это считал признаком брутальности, а в тот момент я возненавидел такой вид, плюс эти резкие детские движения и маленький размер. Дисморфобия прогрессирует. Понял как же жалко смотрится мой искуственно обруталеный образ, будучи уродом по природе.   
разве это нормально - жаждать больше всего на свете прикосновений женщины, и офигевать от того насколько это будет омерзительно для самого себя.
 При том это было, и все было относительно нормально, держит понимание того что фобии жрут (память).. Страшная зависимость, как наркоман который решил сорваться но не имеет возможности..

----------


## Гражданин

Есть цели для чего стоит жить и они в твоем случае вроде как достижимы, по крайней мере теоретически. Эти две цели применительны и в моем случае))
Я пока не в твоем возрасте,хотя разница не так уж велика, и мое уже длительное одиночество в плане личной жизни  весьма терпимо. Бывает руки опускаются конкретно, когда накатывает и это,и заниженная самооценка, комплексы, непринятие себя, итак далее короче. Тогда лезут противные мысли и вообще упадническое настроение.
Вообщем всё равно не надо руки опускать, работать над собой, поначалу постпенно решать решаемые в обозримом будущем проблемы. Глядишь самооценка будет подниматься, а там можно будет подойти к соновательно к избавлению от комплексов.
Как говриться не падай духом,а падай брюхом)

----------


## Игорёк

вот я и говорю что руки могут опустится. все-таки это очень долгий процесс, и по первому и по второму пункту. к тому никаких гарантий нет. можно сойти с ума.

----------


## WICKED

Спокойное

----------


## Гражданин

Временное повышение ЧСВ в связи с покупкой костюма, рубашки, галстучка))

----------


## Kali-Ma

Дорогие форумчане! Пусть не очень в тему, но поздравляю вас с НГ и желаю, чтобы ваше состояние было максимально далеко от самоубийственного! Счастья и удачи!)

----------


## Игорёк

Спасибо. желаю всем бедогалам сил и удачи..

----------


## Selbstmord

Текущее состояние - пофигизм, апатия. Хочу остаться один, в абсолютно полном одиночестве во время "праздника".

----------


## виктор

> Текущее состояние - пофигизм, апатия. Хочу остаться один, в абсолютно полном одиночестве во время "праздника".


 Аналогично, только Ваши желания у меня исполнились.

----------


## Каин

А я сегодня заболел. Раньше бы я кознил себя: как на Новый Год и в постели! А сейчас пофиг.

----------


## Selbstmord

*виктор*, завидую вам.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> А я сегодня заболел. Раньше бы я кознил себя: как на Новый Год и в постели! А сейчас пофиг.


 Ну вот. Ты лечись там. Поправляйся. Добра тебе, Каин. И людей хороших (опционально). Всего.

----------


## Black Angel

О мотивации...

Самый целеустремлённый человек — это тот, который очень хочет в туалет. Все преграды кажутся несущественными. Согласитесь, смешно слышать фразы типа: 
Я описался, потому что: 
— не было времени сходить в туалет.
— я был слишком уставший.
— потерял надежду. Я не верил, что смогу добежать.
— ну конечно. Он-то добежал. У него ноги вон какие длинные.
— я слишком глуп, чтобы это сделать.
— я уже 5 раз описывался. У меня никогда не получится добежать.
— это явно не для меня.
— я постучался в туалет — но мне не открыли.
— мне не хватило мотивации.
— у меня была депрессия.
— у меня нет денег, я не могу себе этого позволить!
— решил сходить завтра

Часто ли вы идете к цели, как будто бежите к туалету?

----------


## Stas

состояние абсолютного нажратия. божэ как я устал.

----------


## Selbstmord

Вроде было все отлично, но теперь с каждым днем становится все хуже. Даже не знаю, отчего... Наверное, пройдет...

----------


## WICKED

Состояние полного пофигизма

----------


## Black Angel

Мне очень, очень, очень плохо

----------


## Kali-Ma

я мечтаю, чтобы кто-нибудь мне подарил времени побольше, а то я ничего не успеваю.

----------


## аутоагрессия

а я просто хочу спать!Я работаю с утра и это очень утомляет.Вчера ещё и с друзьями поссорилась,подружка с дома выгнала всех нас,всё розвалилось,кошмар просто!Я даже не хоч их видить!бе бе бе!Задрали на всё обижаться.

----------


## The loser

Особенное состояние у меня сегодня ночью было, и всё благодаря, конечно, нашей сборной по футболу. Вот такой пост я написал по этому случаю на одном из футбольных форумов в 4 часа ночи:

_«Пожалуй, первым матчем нашей сборной, который я смотрел, была игра с Исландией в отборе к Евро-2000. Сейчас прогуглил, она, оказывается, состоялась 14 октября 1998 года, то есть, мне тогда не было и восьми лет. Хотя странно, по моим воспоминаниям, тот день был тёплый и солнечный, а ведь по идее, это была уже самая что ни на есть осень. Но, в принципе, и в середине октября ничто не мешает дню выдасться тёплым и солнечным, так что особого противоречия тут нет. Другая интересная деталь - матч я смотрел утром, это уж 146%. Судя по всему, Первый канал просто повторял игру, состоявшуюся накануне. Дикие нули с крошечной Исландией (я тогда уже был просвещён, что этот островок находится где-то на отшибе, на самом севере Европы) держались почти всю игру, более того, исландцы атаковали острее. Но какова же была моя радость от того, что забили-то в конце концов «белые» - наши. Несколько секунд я прыгал радостный по кухне, но когда взглянул на счёт - он почему-то был не в нашу пользу. И тут меня осенило, что гол-то был - в свои ворота. Ощущения от такого поворота событий были, как будто в душу насрали, но тогда я таких выражений, конечно, не знал. 

Так вот, сегодня я почувствовал нечто подобное. Как будто вернулся на 13,5 лет назад. И я, пожалуй, временно воздержусь пока от просмотра матчей сборной. Я легко пережил Марибор, но два раза такой кошмар стерпеть невозможно. Претензий к самоотдаче игроков нет. Да и к самой игре, честно говоря, у меня тоже нет особых претензий. Но результат воистину катастрофичен. Вероятно, само ЕВРО тоже досматривать смысла нету»._

Но и, конечно, как законченного эгоиста, меня задела даже не сама игра и результат, которые были разочаровывающими, шокирующими, сбивающими с ног. Которые явились катастрофой, апокалипсисом, трагедией, потрясением, психологической травмой, ударом ниже пояса. Которые ошарашили, привели в ступор, смятение и растерянность.

Больше всего в уныние меня ввели вот эти воспоминания про Исландию конкретно, да и вообще в целом. Типа, какой я искренний болельщик был (да и остаюсь, но, конечно, уже не таким, как 5-10 лет назад) с самого-самого детства. Как огорчался поражениям любимого Локомотива и сборной, и неделями ходил в трауре после особенно болезненных оплеух. И вот, Бог, наверно, подумал, что мне слишком хорошо живётся, и наградил той болезнью, которой наградил. Да, болельщики – это, как правило, беспроблемные люди; наверно, поэтому они и увлекаются каким-нибудь спортом, футболом чаще всего, чтобы иметь поводы для огорчений. Ну и для бурной радости и счастья, когда любимая команда выигрывает. Ладно, заканчиваю этот бред, и так уже много букв, да и к тому же это всё равно никто не прочитает после первого же абзаца.

P.S. Схожее состояние, как и у меня после матча, было и у других больных футболом болельщиков сборной России - http://www.sports.ru/photogallery/14...5303#141475303

Если вы до сих пор считаете, что футбол – это просто глупое развлечение и забава, то посмотрите это видео - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJ4k...eature=related. Безусловно, болельщики – больные люди, это видно даже из самого слова «болельщик» (в Италии, например, таких называют «тифози»), но относитесь к ним снисходительно.

Да, как же я теперь люблю пожалеть себя. И сентиментален стал донельзя…

----------


## WICKED

Опять всё пофигу...

----------


## Агата

Просто паршиво. С самого утра. Нужно вытаскивать себя на улицу, куда-то идти, делать какие-то дела, но всё так впадлу... А ещё эти людишки... Какого черта нам так необходимо общаться? Почему нельзя просто оставить меня. Скоро понаедут и будут выносить мозг.
Солнце выглядывает к вечеру. Ненадолго. Но ... почему тебе так больно и когда уже это закончится?
Очень жарко голове.
Хочу уснуть и проснуться когда-нибудь потом, не здесь, не сейчас. Увидеть много-много снов, которые бы перебили всю эту реальность, а потом можно и проснуться.

----------


## WICKED

спокойное состояние

----------


## inside me

Ну вот...состояние отличное. Приплыли,короче говоря. Деваться мне некуда, все возможности лечения накрылись...даже последняя радость жизни накрылась. Думала посидеть полюбоваться любимым созвездием из окна.А оно в другом месте всходит, оказывается. Просчиталась немного...
Пойду на улицу, кинусь в снег что ли. Буду лежать и смотреть в небо...

----------


## svastika

вообще отлично, давно так не было, я просто из какой-то нирваны как-будто выплыла, не хочется обратно в депрессию

----------


## Troumn

Настроение постоянно тревожное, тревога беспричинная.

----------

